# Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?



## zpyder

I semi intended to use my "ordered a flieger" thread as a general thread while I wait till mid may, but the title is a bit misleading and specific. What about a general thread for us to "soon to be Stowa owners" to pass the time with idle chit chat, and the "already Stowa owners" to rub it in? 

To kick things off how about some badly made haikus? 

Patiently I wait, 
Time flowing on unending, 
Waiting to arrive.


----------



## ctrollen

zpyder said:


> To kick things off how about some badly made haikus?


What watch do I see
Shining brightly on my wrist
My God, a Flieger!


----------



## Julyan

Im no good with haikus, but just got the mail that my watch will soon be finished and paid the order via paypal. Its always a bit daunting to move such large amount of money one time but now I am that much closer!
Hoping for a jackpot so that the watch would be here next week b-)


----------



## jzpjzp

I sent payment around 5 weeks ago and still nothing! Really hope mine arrives soon!

what does everybody else have incoming?


----------



## Julyan

Mine is Baumuster B, what do you have coming? My estimated delivery was end of April so I'm surprised I got the payment email already, but like you said it could still be 5 weeks before they actually ship it, followed by the mandatory 3-4 day hump at the Finnish customs :F


----------



## jzpjzp

Julyan said:


> Mine is Baumuster B, what do you have coming? My estimated delivery was end of April so I'm surprised I got the payment email already, but like you said it could still be 5 weeks before they actually ship it, followed by the mandatory 3-4 day hump at the Finnish customs :F


I have a 1938 chrono due! Was estimated end of feb so almost 3 weeks overdue and not even sent yet, or been told when it will be sent or why it's even delayed! Not good so far! Part of me wishes I'd opted for a omega instead!


----------



## Julyan

Auch that is annoying! When did you order? Is that the white or the black version? I was thinking about ordering 1938 chrono or 6498 handwound. Haven't decided yet. I think I'm getting Stowamania


----------



## jzpjzp

Julyan said:


> Auch that is annoying! When did you order? Is that the white or the black version? I was thinking about ordering 1938 chrono or 6498 handwound. Haven't decided yet. I think I'm getting Stowamania


Iv gone with the cream version  I ordered back in jan, I think next I'm after either a planet ocean or a dornbluth ..... Completely different watches but both incredible!!


----------



## Ham

I have a Flieger no logo no date, 2801 on the way scheduled for Mid-April delivery. I placed my order 01.06.13, I have not yet received a payment request.


----------



## bigdog

I ordered an Ikarus 2801 on Feb 5th. To pass the time. The wife and myself, Along with our Chinese exchange student from 20 years ago & her husband. Will be driving to Tuscany Italy via Basel then towards lake Lucerne. Where we will have an overnight stay at Altdorf, uri, Switzerland.Uri/Gotthard - Switzerland Tourism 5 days in a Tuscan villa we rented in the Apuane mountains near the Carrera marble quarry. Back to Germany via Austria. With an overnight stay in Grainau near Garmisch-Partenkirchen in the German Alps.Garmisch-Partenkirchen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia A week and a half after that trip. We are off to Istanbul & Cappadocia Turkey.Cappadocia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Two days after that. Holland to see Kuekenhof tulips gardens.Homepage - Keukenhof - Lisse - Holland

I'm very fortunate in that I live 90 minutes via autobahn from STOWA. So I will drive to the STOWA HQ to pick up my watch.


----------



## rcnich

Waiting...waiting... for the Marine Original ordered Dec. 2012. 
I've watched the delivery date slide from "end of March" to "end of June":-(

Time...passes...slowly...in...this...waiting...room...


----------



## StufflerMike

rcnich said:


> I've watched the delivery date slide from "end of March" to "end of June":-( .


If you ordered in Dec. 2012 and the delivery date was "March" it will be sometime in March. However, if you order now it will be "June" or to be precise (according to web site) "End of June".


----------



## schticy

I ordered a black dialled Antea KS in October last year - estimated delivery mid-April. It's been a long wait (and at least a month to go), but I quite like that in a way!


----------



## some.idiot

rcnich said:


> Waiting...waiting... for the Marine Original ordered Dec. 2012.
> I've watched the delivery date slide from "end of March" to "end of June":-(
> 
> Time...passes...slowly...in...this...waiting...room...


Also waiting for a Marine Original ordered in December.


----------



## rcnich

stuffler said:


> If you ordered in Dec. 2012 and the delivery date was "March" it will be sometime in March. However, if you order now it will be "June" or to be precise (according to web site) "End of June".


You are SO right, Mike. Today I received notice from Stowa that the Marine Original will ship sometime in the next two weeks! Once again Stowa delivers as promised!


----------



## dhracer

I switched my order, gone from the Marine auto silver dial to the Marine 2801 hand winding with silver dial. Decided a hand wound movement would be a bit more special, hope I don't regret the switch.

Been told to expect mid June delivery.


----------



## Julyan

I would have wanted to go for Baumuster B with 2801 instead of the automatic, since I may have some problems keeping it fully wound. I just couldn't take the extra 4 month wait. :F Ill just buy a winder and then get some other handwound Stowa later on. Hope I dont regret it either


----------



## swiper

Ordered a Matte white, roman numeral MO mid-November. Just received the email this week.

I had wanted the mid-brown croco strap but was informed of added cost with importing into the US...so I also just ordered a strap from Stone Creek Straps.

So now I get to wait two shipments!!


----------



## tatt169

I mainly check my emails on my smartphone, but today i sifted through the past weeks on my laptop and found a mail from stowa stating my watch (marine original arabic) was shipped on the 21st and is currently sitting at a mail depot in Chorley, which is less than an hour away ..i think!? was it not for the snow we had here recently i would of had it by now. Monday seems a long, long way off! guess i'll kick it here 'til then


----------



## some.idiot

I was at a small watch store yesterday and they had a used Stowa flieger B dial. It was my first time seeing and feeling a Stowa in person.. now the wait for my watch is even more difficult.


----------



## tosullivan

ordered an Ikarus in Jan with blue hands and onion crown...delivery was due mid April.
Planned on being in Germany on 12th April nearby the HQ and they said it would be ready for that date. Travel plans now look to be scuppered so will just have it shipped.
Any idea when they usually request payment as I have not been asked yet?


----------



## StufflerMike

Let me look into the Stowa faqs:



> When is the time of payment for my order?
> .
> Please note that payment is due only shortly before the shipment, not at the date of order placement.
> .
> Kindly note that we will contact you regarding payment some days before delivery.


----------



## sean_mcq

I recently ordered one Flieger Handwinding 6498. ETA is June.


----------



## tosullivan

Just got an email from Luisa, my Ikarus is ready to ship now, 2.5 weeks ahead of schedule
Request for payment asked so I will be logging on asap to get this paid
Nice one Stowa.....!!


----------



## Julyan

Ooh my nice one! I still have some time to go.
Remember to post pics when you get it!


----------



## some.idiot

Payment requested and sent this morning!


----------



## gr8adv

New Antea KS41 ordered and expected in 2-3 weeks. Let's hope!


----------



## tosullivan

just got call from home...Fedex has dropped off the Ikarus..
going to try finish early and get home
Stowa first class service


----------



## some.idiot

tosullivan said:


> just got call from home...Fedex has dropped off the Ikarus..
> going to try finish early and get home
> Stowa first class service


2 days from payment to delivery? Wow.

I hope they get to the US that fast also.

Pictures of the watch when you open it?!


----------



## Julyan

I got the payment email 7 days ago, paid then, and now I got an email that the package has been given to FedEx for delivery! I thought it would take at least 2 weeks before shipping, so exited!


----------



## ahkeelt

Ordered the classic Antea a month or so ago. Ways to go. But that's quite alright - that is one of the charms of Stowas. Quite honestly, there is an element of waitlisting that drives sales for any product - if it were readily available I do not think it would be as highly prized as it is. It also keeps the resale value intact for a period. ;-)


----------



## Julyan

Argh damn Easter! The watch was sent yesterday but I will get it on Tuesday because of the holiday  Looooong weekend ahead


----------



## JoostG

Poor you! look what I received yesterday... Guess I'm out of the waiting lounge. Last comment: the waiting have been worth every second.


----------



## StufflerMike

Dat noemen wji "German Enjoyneering" 


Groetjes naar Hilversum en Vrolijk Pasen! toegewenst.


----------



## tosullivan

Also got my Ikarus yesterday
The shipment was extremely quick...less than 2 days from door to door

I'm loving these blue hands...they look so much better than the standard ones when I saw the watch back in Nov


----------



## chickenlittle

Ordered a flieger type A in mid January. The wait is killing me. I already ordered a Di-Modell Tornado strap in anticipation!


----------



## senna89wc12

I have cancelled the order of the Seatime. I just want another watch at this moment. My Stowa Flieger is still with me so I am still in the Stowa family. Wish you all the best!


----------



## frenchst

Ordered a Flieger with logo without date earlier today. By far and away the most I've ever spent on a watch and very close to being out of my comfort zone but I had to take the plunge. Looking at this forum and the Stowa website every evening without ordering was killing me!

And now the wait begins!


----------



## velvetdon25

My Flieger Type A no logo, no date arrived 2 days ago as well. I ordered back in late December 2012. This is my first Stowa, first German watch, and first Flieger that I've own.
Shipping was blazing fast as it arrived in just only 2 days.

All I can say is I'm extremely satisfied with it and it has become my favorite watch.









@Frenchst; it's totally worth it and more. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## cheapshades2012

Had payment request for Flieger.


----------



## swiper

Paid on Tuesday...wife just signed for watch 10 minutes ago!

Can't wait to get home and open it up!


----------



## some.idiot

swiper said:


> Paid on Tuesday...wife just signed for watch 10 minutes ago!
> 
> Can't wait to get home and open it up!


Did they send you tracking info when it shipped?


----------



## rcnich

Just got my ticket out of the waiting room! 
(sorry about the poor photo)









It seems to have an otherworldly glow about it.
Or maybe I'm just misty-eyed that it finally arrived ;-)


----------



## swiper

some.idiot said:


> Did they send you tracking info when it shipped?


Yes, I got a payment confirmation and a tracking email. I paid in the afternoon california time and got the emails the following morning.


----------



## some.idiot

swiper said:


> Yes, I got a payment confirmation and a tracking email. I paid in the afternoon california time and got the emails the following morning.


Great, thanks. The payment confirmation I got said I'd get tracking info later, when it had shipped. Looking to getting that email!


----------



## velvetdon25

some.idiot said:


> Great, thanks. The payment confirmation I got said I'd get tracking info later, when it had shipped. Looking to getting that email!


FedEx will e-mail you a few hours later. Post some pictures when you get your beauty


----------



## swiper

A few quick pics...






























I didn't realize how hard it would be to get a decent wrist shot...had to use the mirror. Anyway...can't wait for my strap to come in a few weeks


----------



## zpyder

We'll hopefully there's only this month to go before I hear from Stowa requesting payment! Time seems to be going quite fast yet really slowly!


----------



## velvetdon25

zpyder said:


> We'll hopefully there's only this month to go before I hear from Stowa requesting payment! Time seems to be going quite fast yet really slowly!


After placing my order I stopped trying to read anything related to watches in general and especially Flieger watches and went on my daily life. Things went smoothly for nearly 2 months until on March 18th when I got a request for payment.

As you can imagine after sending payment it has made the waiting rather unbearable. I couldn't resist and logged onto to WUS and back onto the Stowa forums looking at everyone's flieger pictures again lol.
When FedEx e-mailed me my tracking number I watched how my parcel unravelled like a hawk as it traveled from Germany to my place. Think this is the first time where I was in such anticipation for my package lol.

When everyone said the wait is part of the fun they really meant it.
Good luck zpyder and do post some pictures when you get your beauty!


----------



## zpyder

I may have to work overtime when I get the payment request so that when it is despatched I can take a day or half day off to get it from the delivery person when it comes, rather than wait a day at work!


----------



## Ham

Two more weeks to go hopefully. I am starting to get excited.


----------



## some.idiot

Well, I had a change of heart. After 3 months of waiting and coughing up all that money, I decided that the Marine Original just wasn't the watch I wanted, especially for the price. Decided to cancel my order. Hopefully Stowa will offer a prompt refund without any issues.


----------



## yamcancook

i have a flieger b-dial on order to come by mid june. can't wait. i am now thinking of ordering another watch from the antea range. oh no..


----------



## Julyan

Got the Baumuster B today, its a great watch, but I'm pondering if I should ask for a return and get the A dial version or the handwinding 6498.
the watch seems a tad small for my wrist, even with the black strap and the 6498 would be 1mm larger, also the dial may look a bit too busy for my eyes.
I have wore the watch for 2 hours but I don't think that will be a problem. Atleast I hope so. 4 months is a long wait so I am not sure what to do now


----------



## zpyder

you could order the a dial, keep the b dial, and when the payment request comes through sell the b dial for almost what you paid for it. assuming you looked after it I'm sure you wouldn't lose much money at all as some people may not care if it's 2nd hand if it means they can skip waiting 4 months! 

Sent from my phone.


----------



## Julyan

zpyder said:


> you could order the a dial, keep the b dial, and when the payment request comes through sell the b dial for almost what you paid for it. assuming you looked after it I'm sure you wouldn't lose much money at all as some people may not care if it's 2nd hand if it means they can skip waiting 4 months!
> 
> Sent from my phone.


Actually that could be what I'm going to do. I think I won't be wearing the watch that much if I'm going with that plan. A dial is the same size, but its kinda hard to imagine if its gonna wear bigger than the B dial or not. Thus im leaning towards the handwound without the second hand and 41mm diameter


----------



## brainless

Hi Julyan,

I don't understand this statement:


> .....the dial may look a bit too busy for my eyes.


Did they change the dial since you ordered it? Was it less busy before?

Volker ;-)


----------



## richnyc

Hahaha, my journey is just starting Ordered Stowa Prodiver on April 1st, got an email today morning confirming my order specifications... As long as I have it this summer I'm fine


----------



## velvetdon25

Julyan said:


> Actually that could be what I'm going to do. I think I won't be wearing the watch that much if I'm going with that plan. A dial is the same size, but its kinda hard to imagine if its gonna wear bigger than the B dial or not. Thus im leaning towards the handwound without the second hand and 41mm diameter


Julyan, 2 hours with the watch seems like a short time to decide wither to keep the watch or not. I would say give it more time before writing off the Baumuster B, as it takes time to warm up to certain things.
Wear the watch out of town and get the feel of it and decide a week later. If you went with the Unitas 6498 A Dial then eventually you may miss the seconds hand and you may be thinking about ordering a Flieger Type-A in 40mm with seconds hand.

I have a Flieger Type-A with 2801-2 hand wind and I'm extremely happy with it. I plan to order a Baumuster B with the same 2801-2 hand wind movement soon.

May I ask what is the size of your wrist? Perhaps you can provide a wrist shot with your Baumuster B?


----------



## Julyan

The proportions do look a bit less cramped in photos yes I think.

I will keep this B-dial for now and ordered the handwinding aswell


----------



## sean_mcq

I recently changed my order from a handwinding 6498 to a Flieger Baumuster B because I love the Baumuster dial. It upped my wait time from May to July though.


----------



## inlieu

Ham said:


> Two more weeks to go hopefully. I am starting to get excited.


Does this mean you received a payment request or are you anticipating one? I'm just curious because I ordered four days after you.


----------



## some.idiot

I paid 2 weeks ago and I'm still waiting for mine to ship. I'm so impatient


----------



## cheapshades2012

On its way tomorrow! Flieger A dial with solid case back.


----------



## distancecat

I ordered my first Stowa last week. I can't wait for the Marine Automatic to arrive in July.


----------



## Ham

inlieu said:


> Does this mean you received a payment request or are you anticipating one? I'm just curious because I ordered four days after you.


I was anticipating one, however, I received the payment request this morning for my order placed in early Jan.


----------



## bloated_one

I also placed my order early January but have not receive any payment request.

Hope it won't be long soon.


----------



## inlieu

Ham said:


> I was anticipating one, however, I received the payment request this morning for my order placed in early Jan.


Awesome! Congrats! Hopefully I'll get mine too in four days or so.


----------



## Ham

Thanks! I am sure yours is not far behind.


----------



## fire_lantern

One month in waiting for my flieger with logo and date - my first automatic and first real watch. Man, the waiting is killing me, I keep browsing the forums every day, getting stoked about the purchase, then wondering if I should really be spending so much money on a watch, looking at others, coming back to the Stowa, re-justifying the purchase, then agonizing over the wait... Ah man, it's brutal!


----------



## cheapshades2012

Tomorrow I should be out of here. Thanks to those who tried to answer my many questions the past couple of months in helping me come to a choice.In the end perhaps there isn't the one perfect choice, and some of the choices one has to make are not easy ones, though not life-threatening, it has to be said


----------



## zpyder

Very jealous. Its funny how some days I look at the calendar and ponder how slowly time has been passing by, and then other days I look at the calendar and realise I'm a a lot closer than I thought to "the end". For instance today my frame of mind is that if the delivery is meant to be "Mid-May", that is about 1 month to go, or only four weeks! Hopefully in the next few weeks then I will *maybe* get the payment request. I'm also now 2.5 months into the full estimated 3.5 month wait


----------



## cheapshades2012

Time goes slow when you're impatient. I try not to think about it though inevitably, I do.


----------



## some.idiot

cheapshades2012 said:


> Time goes slow when you're impatient. I try not to think about it though inevitably, I do.


Definitely. I'm immensely impatient, so the 19 days that have gone by since I sent payment have been unbearable. Seeing you all take delivery of your watches before me has been difficult


----------



## velvetdon25

I watched the FedEx tracking like a hawk when my watch was shipped. On the day of arrival, FedEx gave me a call in the early morning to ask me if I ordered a watch and how much they were going to charge me for customs (2400NT = $80 USD!)

I asked the operator if FedEx would be stopping by my house and they told me that they will stop by tomorrow. So I thought ok... just one more day then. So later in the day as I was on my break, the FedEx driver called me and notified that he has my watch but no one was home. I asked him if he can stop by again after 5pm but before 6:30pm as I have another class to teach.

So he stops by 6:20pm and I pay him the customs fee and now have the watch in my possession. After the transaction I only had about 5 minutes to get to my next class which was a few minutes drive. So imagine how I felt while I finally had the watch in my hands but had to go to work again.

Ultimately it didn't matter as I promised my girlfriend that I would open it 2 days later on our anniversary lol. 

So.. hang in there guys and hopefully your customs aren't vultures like mine was.

velvet


----------



## Polaroid

Is it common to have to pay an extra customs fee for deliveries to the US?


----------



## denmanproject

> I'm very fortunate in that I live 90 minutes via autobahn from STOWA. So I will drive to the STOWA HQ to pick up my watch.


Throw in a fast car and some sunny skies and you basically described the perfect dayb-)

Just ordered a Flieger chrono.... expecting mid-june, pumped to join the Stowa club


----------



## cheapshades2012

Just had call from Fedex, saying he should be with me in half an hour. I'm actually quite nervous.


----------



## zpyder

Is it normal for a courier to call before making a delivery? Never had something so valuable yet small shipped so I'm curious. It'll make taking a half day or day off work easier if I can expect to know exactly when mine will be delivered!


----------



## cheapshades2012

I think so. With Fedex at any rate.I'm in the UK but imagine it's the same most places.
edit : come to think of it, perhaps they don't alaways ring prior to dropping off : driver wanted to clarify my house number. But the tracking number used on the Fedex site gives an approx time of arrival.


----------



## hoangvisuals

Just ordered my Flieger last night after seeing the waiting time is 3 months now, mid July!
I cancelled my last order because I wanted to get a diver, but still want a Stowa all these time so here we go again


----------



## chickenlittle

There are a number of fliegers with only 2 weeks wait time. I received mine within a week of ordering last time this was available.

Accessory - Special watches / new! - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


----------



## hoangvisuals

chickenlittle said:


> There are a number of fliegers with only 2 weeks wait time. I received mine within a week of ordering last time this was available.
> 
> Accessory - Special watches / new! - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


Nice! I ordered the no-logo but with date, I need the date for my job.


----------



## some.idiot

There's also a "demo" Marine chrono for a pretty substantial savings

marine chronograph matte exhibition watch - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


----------



## some.idiot

cheapshades2012 said:


> Just had call from Fedex, saying he should be with me in half an hour. I'm actually quite nervous.


well, where are the pictures?


----------



## cheapshades2012

Pictures as soon as I can. Great packaging.I thought it was a laptop  Listening to the mechanism with watch to the ear is amazing. Anyone waiting.....will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## some.idiot

Exchanged some emails with Luisa today. My watch will likely ship tomorrow. I had requested a small customization that was delaying its shipment, so I decided to take the watch as standard. My impatience wins out over my desire for customization


----------



## gyang333

Ordered the Antea KS in black a couple days ago. Looks to not be ready til end of October at the earliest. Is there a reason why the Antea models will take longer than some of the other models?


----------



## mrjohnson422

I've been trolling this forum for years and finally pulled the trigger yesterday. Flieger, no logo or date, brown new-style strap w/out rivets. Handwound ETA 2801 movement.

It appears Stowa prices went up _today_. So I sure got a little lucky.


----------



## hoangvisuals

mrjohnson422 said:


> I've been trolling this forum for years and finally pulled the trigger yesterday. Flieger, no logo or date, brown new-style strap w/out rivets. Handwound ETA 2801 movement.
> 
> It appears Stowa prices went up _today_. So I sure got a little lucky.


Welcome to the waiting wagon!


----------



## Julyan

In Finland they very rarely call, its not even FedEx who delivers the package, its some other courier company FedEx has a contract with. They just pop at your house unannounced and 99% of the times you are not home. And the delivery window is 8am to 4pm and when they don't call you in advance it feels stupid sitting inside for that long. Rubbish service if you ask me. It would make so much more sense to call before delivery, and up the possible delivery window to 9pm or something like that


----------



## bloated_one

Just sent payment. Now the wait for delivery! 

Hope it won't be long soon.


----------



## zpyder

When/what did you order?


----------



## some.idiot

some.idiot said:


> Exchanged some emails with Luisa today. My watch will likely ship tomorrow. I had requested a small customization that was delaying its shipment, so I decided to take the watch as standard. My impatience wins out over my desire for customization


My watch shipped today and is scheduled for a Friday delivery. Unfortunately for me it's being shipped to my in-laws instead of to me, so I don't know when I will actually get it..


----------



## jrozes

Ordered a B-Uhr 2801 on 1/25. Got the payment notice today with an estimate of 2-3 weeks to ship. Looking forward to my first Stowa!


----------



## inlieu

I ordered a 2801 no logo with date on 1/10 and haven't received a payment notice. I saw an email from Stowa today but it was for their film trailer. o|


----------



## zpyder

I am curious whether the upcoming baselworld, and the push to get the TO1 ready, will result in orders getting delayed a bit over the next couple of weeks as I imagine that they will be a busy few weeks for Jorg and his team?


----------



## bloated_one

zpyder said:


> When/what did you order?


I ordered a flieger with logo and date on 2nd jan. Estimated delivery this coming wed.

it shipped out 2 days after I've paid, much faster than the 2-3 weeks they quoted.:-!


----------



## Whoknewi

I had on order a flieger with the german rotor, no date no logo. Saw stowa was selling a one off with a solid caseback, ready to ship immediately. Ordered that one since I prefer a solid caseback (don't care much for the looks of the 2824) . Should be here on Tuesday. =)


----------



## mko

Just ordered mine the other day, a Prodiver. Can't wait...July seems so far away!


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Just ordered an Antea KS in white a few days ago... My second Stowa!!!
Not to be ready till October! 
October? Man this is gonna be a long wait! Hope it's ready by December!
B.


----------



## MikeLomas

Just noticed this sale up on eBay. Stowa Flieger Automatic Chronometer March 2012 BOX AND Papers Extra Dial | eBay.


----------



## zpyder

Damn, if only I'd seen that when it was still an active listing!


----------



## MikeLomas

Heh, thought you guys would like that. Who got it?


----------



## centralcoastbuc

Just ordered a T01. It will be my 8th Stowa. Two have been sold over the years, 5 remain. 

Steve


----------



## jimh6

When waiting and that email about the trailer shows up it's a real drag.


----------



## Sebastian Sng

Hi guys,

just placed an order for a choronograph 1938
is it possible to charge to my credit card first before the watch arrives?

what i'm trying to do is to get paypal to charge the amount to my credit card before stowa actually charges me. is it possible?


----------



## rts9364

I ordered a Marine Original last Friday. "Mid-July 2013," here we come! This will be my first Stowa. Now I am lusting after a Flieger, too.


----------



## Ham

jimh6 said:


> When waiting and that email about the trailer shows up it's a real drag.


I was quite excited to have a Stowa email waiting in my inbox this morning. I was expecting it to be a shipping notification, however, it was just a newsletter... I wonder if they will be shipping much out during Baselworld?


----------



## StufflerMike

Ham said:


> I was quite excited to have a Stowa email waiting in my inbox this morning. I was expecting it to be a shipping notification, however, it was just a newsletter... I wonder if they will be shipping much out during Baselworld?


Business is going on of course. However, Jörg and some of his team will be present in Basel of course.


----------



## frenchst

Last week I cancelled my Stowa Flieger with logo and I have now ordered the Baumuster B instead. The bonus is that this one week brain meltdown has given me the extra month on delivery expectation to save up!!


----------



## John Kim

i just received the good news last week. Let the count down begin. 
MO P DB


----------



## inlieu

When and what did you order John?


----------



## StufflerMike

inlieu said:


> When and what did you order John?


MO P DB = Marine Original Polished ?


----------



## Mooyizz

ordered a Flieger TO1 TESTAF yesterday...made a half deposit...have to wait till end July to take receipt......


----------



## Sli

Ordered a Flieger with silver Rotor in October last year, then switched to the Flieger Unitas (without Second Hand) after release.
I got the payment request last week.

So, just a few days of waiting 
It was a hard time...


----------



## purceller

Hi all. First post. I just odered a Marine Origoinal, white face, brushed, roman last night. Didn't pay anything yet, I guess I need to wait for a payment request email fom Stowa? Now the long wait begins.

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Robocaspar

Future Antea owner reporting in. Ordered my Antea 390 Date a few days ago for delivery in End of July.


----------



## some.idiot

purceller said:


> Hi all. First post. I just odered a Marine Origoinal, white face, brushed, roman last night. Didn't pay anything yet, I guess I need to wait for a payment request email fom Stowa? Now the long wait begins.
> 
> Cheers,
> Eric


That's right, you'll wait a few months to pay.


----------



## klvru

Ordered a Baumuster B with 2801 and engraving during early march, expected to ship on June


----------



## anders.holm

Ordered an Antea KS in mid February. Delivery is mid July so almost half of the waiting is now done. :-!


----------



## John Kim

inlieu said:


> When and what did you order John?


Feb

Marine Original roman polished dark brown croc


----------



## inlieu

Congrats! I was just trying to figure out when I might be expecting a payment notification for the Flieger I ordered back in January. Thanks!


----------



## Ham

inlieu said:


> Congrats! I was just trying to figure out when I might be expecting a payment notification for the Flieger I ordered back in January. Thanks!


I would think it would be coming soon. I ordered the first week of January and received my payment request on the 11th of April for an A dial 2801. I am anxiously awaiting a shipping email.


----------



## zpyder

I ordered on the 4th Feb so will definitely be interested when you hear! Every time I get a new email notification I have to see what it is immediately in case it's the request, sad I know! 

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chronomatic

Got the notice for payment for my Antea last week so by my estimation I have another week until shipment! 

Also have been emailing back and forth with Barbara and I believe I'll also be getting my prodiver mid July! I decide to just pull the trigger on it since the image of the rhodium dial with orange hand on an orange NATO is stuck in my head


----------



## bigdog

It's down to the wire for me. Ordered an Ikarus 2801 5th Feb. Mid May delivery. Not to be a pessimist. But, I have lived in Germany for 3 yrs now. Generally speaking. 1 month means 3, 6 months means a yr. Hopefully STOWA will prove me wrong. No matter. It should be worth the wait.


----------



## tripledot

bigdog said:


> It's down to the wire for me. Ordered an Ikarus 2801 5th Feb. Mid May delivery. Not to be a pessimist. But, I have lived in Germany for 3 yrs now. Generally speaking. 1 month means 3, 6 months means a yr. Hopefully STOWA will prove me wrong. No matter. It should be worth the wait.


3 months actually means 3 months. Speaking for my own order: Ordered mid January, stated delivery wait of 3 months back then. Delivered mid April. Quod erat demonstrandum. If I may generalize boldly like you did: German systems usually run very accurate.
I'm not sure where you actually come from, but one typical German thing already runs deep inside you: The scepticism towards everything.  Ask Stowa at what stage your order process is and perhaps you'll receive an immediate payment prompt.

Generalizing things and offending the German accurateness is not fair and probably not the smartest thing in a forum for a German watch brand.

Anyway, hang in there for the still remaining 4 days of theoretical wait time. And always remember: Alles wird gut.


----------



## zpyder

5th feb and mid may to me is a 3.5 month wait. Given how many people say they get their watch within a week of payment being sent, I'm not going to start worrying until about the 10th  I ordered on the 4th feb.


----------



## bigdog

tripledot said:


> 3 months actually means 3 months. Speaking for my own order: Ordered mid January, stated delivery wait of 3 months back then. Delivered mid April. Quod erat demonstrandum. If I may generalize boldly like you did: German systems usually run very accurate.
> I'm not sure where you actually come from, but one typical German thing already runs deep inside you: The scepticism towards everything.  Ask Stowa at what stage your order process is and perhaps you'll receive an immediate payment prompt.
> 
> Generalizing things and offending the German accurateness is not fair and probably not the smartest thing in a forum for a German watch brand.
> 
> Anyway, hang in there for the still remaining 4 days of theoretical wait time. And always remember: Alles wird gut.


Not worried about STOWA at all as they are a small company and are very service oriented. When I went to the STOWA factory. Luisa was very nice. I was nothing but impressed. Luisa is a valuable asset to STOWA. It's the BIG German companies and the government that are the slow bloated giants.

I come from the US. And yes I'm a skeptic. That comes from watching my own government not do what they say they are going to do. Doing it only when it suits them.

To give you an idea. In my small village of 2000 people. We don't have high speed internet. For the last 2.5 years. I've operated with 256K via a USB dongle on my iMac. 3 months ago. I was able to upgrade to DSL at 386K. Yet we are only 5-6 kilometers from a city of over 100,000. I have been hearing the same story from deutsch Telekom for three years now. In 6 months you will get high speed service. We just had a village meeting with another German telekom. Whom said in 6 months you will have HS internet. I'll believe it when I see it.

I got a speeding ticket. It took the German government 8 months to send it to me. I sent the paperwork in as requested. They were then supposed to send more paperwork to me with the fine amount. I have not heard back from them. That was 2 years ago.

As per offending German's. I think not. All my neighbors are German. They all say the same thing. "the Germans make great stuff, But it takes them a long time to make it" In fact. It was a German friend that told me 6 months=12 in Germany.


----------



## rts9364

As I have been doing for the last two weeks since I ordered my MO, I just got done browsing the Stowa shop. It shows the Antea KS 41 as "in stock."

This has to be a common problem here in the "waiting room," but the more I look at the different watches, the more I am unsure about wanting the MO. (I mean, I want the MO, but do I want something else even _more_?) If the Antea KS 41 is available now...that might change everything. There are only two versions of the KS 41, right? Black and Silver? It shows both as in stock.

I am generally a more casual person, though I wear business/casual most days to the office. The MO is going to be a dressier version of a classic/casual watch for me. Obviously the Antea would be more formal. My gut is still that the MO is a better fit as an all around watch.

But, back to my original question, is the Antea KS 41 really in stock? Do most people prefer the smaller KS?


----------



## bigdog

rts9364 said:


> As I have been doing for the last two weeks since I ordered my MO, I just got done browsing the Stowa shop. It shows the Antea KS 41 as "in stock."
> 
> This has to be a common problem here in the "waiting room," but the more I look at the different watches, the more I am unsure about wanting the MO. (I mean, I want the MO, but do I want something else even _more_?) If the Antea KS 41 is available now...that might change everything. There are only two versions of the KS 41, right? Black and Silver? It shows both as in stock.
> 
> I am generally a more casual person, though I wear business/casual most days to the office. The MO is going to be a dressier version of a classic/casual watch for me. Obviously the Antea would be more formal. My gut is still that the MO is a better fit as an all around watch.
> 
> But, back to my original question, is the Antea KS 41 really in stock? Do most people prefer the smaller KS?


You can email. I'm sure they would be happy to tell you whether they are in stock. I personally prefer the KS 41. I think the MO is a great choise. I love the look of the cream 1938 chronograph. But that is for the time being above the limit as set forth by she who must not be disobeyed.


----------



## rts9364

bigdog said:


> You can email. I'm sure they would be happy to tell you whether they are in stock. I personally prefer the KS 41. I think the MO is a great choise. I love the look of the cream 1938 chronograph. But that is for the time being above the limit as set forth by she who must not be disobeyed.


I'm already worried about the MO wearing too large on my wrist. I don't think the KS 41 would be a good choice for that reason. As mentioned previously, I think the MO fits my lifestyle better, too. I hear you on getting "approval." I could up my Stowa order to three right now and sleep well tonight if I thought I could get away with it.


----------



## inlieu

Ham said:


> I would think it would be coming soon. I ordered the first week of January and received my payment request on the 11th of April for an A dial 2801. I am anxiously awaiting a shipping email.


Thanks for the pep talk. I ordered mine the second week of January, but haven't heard anything. I hope it didn't find its way to my spam folder and subsequently deleted. :/


----------



## Ham

inlieu said:


> Thanks for the pep talk. I ordered mine the second week of January, but haven't heard anything. I hope it didn't find its way to my spam folder and subsequently deleted. :/


If I had to guess, I would say that Baselworld has pushed things back a few days.


----------



## zpyder

Payment request just came through, so just 2 days shy of 3 months from the initial order.

Now I just need to figure out how to do a bank transfer in Euros and not GBP.

EDIT:
Ah, I see you can pay by paypal, that makes life easier.

...now the "real" waiting begins! Dreading what it'll be like the day I get notification of dispatch!


----------



## inlieu

Ham said:


> If I had to guess, I would say that Baselworld has pushed things back a few days.


I emailed Luisa and got a payment request! :-!


----------



## Ham

inlieu said:


> I emailed Luisa and got a payment request! :-!


Excellent!


----------



## Rugie

Ordered my Stowa Marine - roman numerals, polished, black croco strap, will engraving. Delivery estimate says late August but will probably be September. Can't wait!


----------



## Uly

Ordered a MO about 4.5 weeks ago with delivery time of end of June. Got the payment email a couple of days ago, and the watch shipped the following day! 
I was all prepared to be patient for a few months but now I am really excited, and hitting refresh for fedex tracking constantly .


----------



## bigdog

Uly said:


> Ordered a MO about 4.5 weeks ago with delivery time of end of June. Got the payment email a couple of days ago, and the watch shipped the following day!
> I was all prepared to be patient for a few months but now I am really excited, and hitting refresh for fedex tracking constantly .


Congratulations. But that's not good news for others that placed orders long ago. As in the first week of Feb. in my case. I suppose an order got canceled and you were next in line for that particular model.


----------



## Uly

bigdog said:


> Congratulations. But that's not good news for others that placed orders long ago. As in the first week of Feb. in my case. I suppose an order got canceled and you were next in line for that particular model.


I completely agree. A cancellation with the same configuration was my thought as well. Although it seems certain watches with customizations take longer than expected, like my previous Stowa. Do you have a Marine Original on order as well Bigdog?


----------



## bigdog

Uly said:


> I completely agree. A cancellation with the same configuration was my thought as well. Although it seems certain watches with customizations take longer than expected, like my previous Stowa. Do you have a Marine Original on order as well Bigdog?


I have an Ikarus 2801 on order. No FedEx for me though. It's a 90 minute drive to STOWA from my house. I'll pick it up in person.


----------



## Ruffed_Grouse

Ordered my TESTAF Flieger! It's actually a graduation present from my parents, so I wont see it until December.


----------



## Shieze

I ordered an Antea 390 black day date with the mesh band. After going between so many watches this is what I selected. My wait will be until end of August and I cannot wait to get it


----------



## hmai18

Ordered my Flieger date/no logo on March 22, ETA June.


----------



## bvlaar

Ordered my Flieger no date/no logo, Unitas movement, in late December. Payment was made about 2 weeks ago. Hopefully it ships soon. It was supposed to be delivered late April.

I'm getting impatient!


----------



## bigdog

Good news has come my way in the form of an email from Luisa. A payment request. In 2-3 weeks I will have the pleasure of once again meeting luisa and having her hand me my new Stowa.:-!


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki

Checking in, waiting for a Seatime. 

Is anyone else glad about the lead time? It's been a great way of preventing any impulse buys for me


----------



## rts9364

hydroidsouvlaki said:


> Checking in, waiting for a Seatime.
> 
> Is anyone else glad about the lead time? It's been a great way of preventing any impulse buys for me


I was glad at first, but then I took the wait time as an opportunity to convince myself I have plenty of time to buy something else now and still save for/sell other stuff/justify the Stowa that is two months out.


----------



## Shieze

Shieze said:


> I ordered an Antea 390 black day date with the mesh band. After going between so many watches this is what I selected. My wait will be until end of August and I cannot wait to get it


So after more consideration I decided a more casual watch would be a better fit for me right now. I have changed my order to the Flieger no logo no date watch.


----------



## frogger17

Ordered Baumuster B with case engraving on old style strap. "Delivery Time" is mid-September. Since I've been thinking about and saving up more than a year for it, hopefully I can patiently wait four more months, and not drive Luisa crazy. :-d

By the way, I'd like to give big props to Ms. Luisa Bradt, who is the epitome of courteous customer service.


----------



## bigdog

frogger17 said:


> Ordered Baumuster B with case engraving on old style strap. "Delivery Time" is mid-September. Since I've been thinking about and saving up more than a year for it, hopefully I can patiently wait four more months, and not drive Luisa crazy. :-d
> 
> By the way, I'd like to give big props to Ms. Luisa Bradt, who is the epitome of courteous customer service.


Ditto! Frau Luisa is an asset to the Stowa company. When I went to the Stowa facility. She showed me the current collection. Very nice young lady.

As per not bugging Luisa. I just put my self in her place. And imagined having to read loads of emails that ask "is it ready yet?" from the same person once a week. So after ordering my Ikarus. I didn't send another email till a week or two before the build. Plus I knew I would be picking up my watch at Stowa. And I didn't fancy being embarrassed for having been a pain to Luisa for four months. She doesn't deserve that.


----------



## zpyder

I was out geocaching this afternoon, and received a text telling me to stop by my parents to pick up a parcel. For the next two hours a small part of my brain contemplated whether it would be possible that I missed a despatch notice from Stowa and that my watch had arrived.

Sadly not, I suspect the package is a pair of socks for my girlfriend!


----------



## Bobby75

Just ordered my antea KS. Got a response back that expected delivery date is November. Just need a comfy leather sofa and some soft music in the background now while I wait.


----------



## bigdog

Bobby75 said:


> Just ordered my antea KS. Got a response back that expected delivery date is November. Just need a comfy leather sofa and some soft music in the background now while I wait.


along with a lot of single malt scotch whiskey. That way. You will not be aware of time at all.


----------



## David Van Weezel

Since I couldn't even order the requested watch, Luisa Bradt kindly put me on a waiting list for people waiting for a waiting list.
Can I hang around in this topic in the meantime?

Oh: I even don't know precisely for which watch!
And even then I feel privileged 

Hope I can prevent myself from ordering a Stowa Marine Chronograph till the day comes ;-)


----------



## zpyder

Argh, I'm now getting spam/virus emails about "FedEx shipping notifications" I know they're dodgy emails but I was almost tempted to open them anyway *just in case*!


----------



## klvru

Received for payment last Monday  Paid once I got the payment request! Hopefully I will be getting it this week or next!!!!!


----------



## Ham

zpyder said:


> Argh, I'm now getting spam/virus emails about "FedEx shipping notifications" I know they're dodgy emails but I was almost tempted to open them anyway *just in case*!


I know how you feel! I check my email every morning in anticipation of a FedEx notification...


----------



## zpyder

I wonder if stowa makes the watches in batches, given that I get the impression that there are a few of us that got payment requests the same week or so, and are expecting despatch notices or similar this&next week? 

Sent from my phone.


----------



## frogger17

From a manufacturing perspective that would seem to make sense. They get some efficiencies by repeating the same processes for x number of units, rather than a slightly different process for every other watch.

Considering they seem to only make it when we order it, I'm impressed with their project management. They have to be always thinking months in advance and planning and coordinating various resources to keep turning out different models.


----------



## Ham

That would make sense to me. Has anyone received shipping info lately?


----------



## zpyder

Not yet, today is mid may too! 

I emailed Luisa at the start of the week to find out the status. I ordered a Stowa as a memento of my late grandmother who passed away at the start of the year. She and Stowa share the same birth year so there is a fair bit of meaning behind it. I was told next week latest if that helps. 

That's for an A flieger with date, no logo, and the standard rotor, not the engraved one. 

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chopin92

I guess we should 
I've made this account just a few minutes ago, to interact with STOWA owners.

At last, after waiting for 3 months, My marine original will arrive here in korea after few more weeks.
I paid about 1000 euros for the watch and accessories yesterday.
I'm looking forward to it, seriously.....


----------



## faifaifai

Hi everyone, ordered an Antea KS a few days ago, ETA end of November (a 6 months wait!)
This is my first mechanical watch so I am kinda enjoying the wait. 

Though the wait is long, got to thumb up for Stowa's service. I have emailed them asking about payment and engraving before buying, 
their response is spontaneous and superb. |>


----------



## Ryan T.

Very excited, Luisa emailed me today and said they had an order that was no delivered that they could send me without having to wait!

It's the Flieger with Logo no Date, solid "Made in Germany" case back.

I added a black leather strap without rivets, deployment clasp and optional sapphire case back in case I want to change it up once I receive the watch. She said it should be just about a week.

Can't wait to join the Stowa club!


----------



## frogger17

Ryan T. said:


> Very excited, Luisa emailed me today and said they had an order that was no delivered that they could send me without having to wait!
> 
> It's the Flieger with Logo no Date, solid "Made in Germany" case back.
> 
> I added a black leather strap without rivets, deployment clasp and optional sapphire case back in case I want to change it up once I receive the watch. She said it should be just about a week.
> 
> Can't wait to join the Stowa club!


Congrats! How long have you been waiting and how much time did this shave off?


----------



## Ryan T.

frogger17 said:


> Congrats! How long have you been waiting and how much time did this shave off?


Thanks! I didn't actually have a standing order, I had been emailing Luisa every couple weeks checking on if they had a return / cancellation that I could pick up without waiting as I'm moving soon, and didn't want to complicate an order with my old address that would need to be changed before delivery.

Since I was flexible on my configuration, she was able to accommodate me, which I really appreciate.


----------



## jrozes

Received my shipping notice yesterday, three weeks and a day after receipt of payment!


----------



## Ham

jrozes said:


> Received my shipping notice yesterday, three weeks and a day after receipt of payment!


Congrats! What model did you have on order?


----------



## rts9364

I have seen several people mention they are waiting for an Antea KS. First of all, I am jealous. Secondly, why is the wait time so much longer for the Anteas?

Pardon the ignorant question that is probably addressed somewhere else on the forum.


----------



## jrozes

Ham said:


> Congrats! What model did you have on order?


This bad boy:









Alles ist gut in Oregon heute!


----------



## gtxtom

I haven't really posted yet, but It's been right around a month since I ordered my Flieger Original. Delivery time was stated to be Mid July.


----------



## Ham

I received shipping notification this morning, the wait should be over on Monday!


----------



## jimh6

I'm likely actually backing out of an order. If so, does someone want in on it instead of just cancelling it? The order is due for delivery *Mid-Late June*

I have a purchase pending on a 5 month old Flieger B.
I'm sure the strap configuration could be adjusted around.


1 Flieger Baumuster B
Version:black leather strap without rivets
_Item Number: fliegerbaumuster-b-abfliegerschwarz20_ Delivery Time: end of June 2013EUR 579,83EUR 579,831 deployment buckle 20 mm matte
Version:fix deployment buckle on ordered watch
_Item Number: faltschliesse20stowamatt-faltschliesse20stowamat_ Delivery Time: in stockEUR 29,41EUR 29,41 
Shipping CostEUR 39,00Payment CostEUR 0,00*Total Amount*EUR 648,24


 


----------



## inlieu

Ham said:


> I received shipping notification this morning, the wait should be over on Monday!


Congrats! I got mine this morning too! I don't know where you are, but does Monday seem too ambitious? I'm in Texas and four days including the weekend seems pretty fast coming from Germany. I'm not complaining though.


----------



## anachy

just ordered the stowa Flieger type A with case engraving 
mid September shipment
can't wait to get it, checking email everyday hoping to see an early payment request lol


----------



## some.idiot

inlieu said:


> Congrats! I got mine this morning too! I don't know where you are, but does Monday seem too ambitious? I'm in Texas and four days including the weekend seems pretty fast coming from Germany. I'm not complaining though.


My watch was delivered in Louisiana 2 days after leaving Stowa.


----------



## inlieu

some.idiot said:


> My watch was delivered in Louisiana 2 days after leaving Stowa.


Cool! Thanks for sharing your experience. That seems crazy fast. Hopefully it'll be here Monday at 10:30am like FedEx says.


----------



## Angeline Ai

mine arrived in singapore within 2 days


----------



## zpyder

All these people who ordered around the same time as me... And have got their watches... I'm having to tell myself that I get to enjoy the Stowa experience of waiting even longer, so I'll appreciate it more when it does arrive... I think it's working for now! 

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## klvru

My baumuster b has arrived!! Will take some pic tonight. 

It is beyond my expectation and the old style leather just feel so gooooood! Although I did some SLIGHT damage to the screw that lock the deployant but it was underside 

My Testaf brochure is a bit crumpled though


----------



## inlieu

I received mine at 9:15 this morning. A full hour and fifteen minutes before their 10:30am estimate! FedEx is awesome, but not as awesome as Jorg, Luisa, Barbara, and the rest of the Stowa team!


----------



## zpyder

Nice photos. What kind of set up did you use for that?

I'm still waiting for the despatch notice, which will hopefully be this week. I wonder whether my watch is currently on the testing rotating thingymajig Jorg showed us a video of, checking the time regulation over a period of time.


----------



## inlieu

zpyder said:


> Nice photos. What kind of set up did you use for that?
> 
> I'm still waiting for the despatch notice, which will hopefully be this week. I wonder whether my watch is currently on the testing rotating thingymajig Jorg showed us a video of, checking the time regulation over a period of time.


Thanks zpyder! It's just a two light setup. I didn't take a picture of the setup this time, but here's one from another time that's very similar. I use a couple of Canon 430EXs and a bunch of stuff lying around the house.

I hope you get your notice soon! Like many have said before me, it's definitely worth the wait. Plus, the shipping times per FedEx were extremely accurate for me. I'm still amazed at how fast it got to me from Germany.

View attachment Ghetto setup.jpg


----------



## zpyder

Nice. I recently used some flashguns for the first time a few weeks ago and was blown away by what you can do with them. I've gotten by so far with natural light and high ISO, but a decent flash is definitely something fairly high up on my wish list now.


----------



## mko

Awesome shots! Congrats on you Flieger. You should start your own thread with more pics.


----------



## StufflerMike

mko said:


> Awesome shots! Congrats on you Flieger. You should start your own thread with more pics.


+1, the Image Gallery needs new pics!!!!

> Image Gallery


----------



## zpyder

Well with the bank holiday weekend coming up, unless the watch gets shipped tomorrow morning and FedEx performs a small miracle, it'll be Tuesday next week at the earliest that I'll receive the watch, assuming it does indeed get posted this week! 

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ryan T.

Shipping notification received 

Unfortunately looks like it won't make it until next Wednesday because of the US Holiday, but I'll take it!


----------



## Melchior

I don't have an order on the way, but .... eight months ago (September 2012) I corresponded with Luisa about the availability of a Schauer "Einzieger" with a Durowe 7440 movement. Luisa said she would let me know when such a watch becomes available. This might be a long wait !!


----------



## Ham

Received my flieger on Monday, totally work the wait.


----------



## acanuck

Received an email last week asking for payment. Made payment and just received my shipping notification - should be here Friday! Whohoo!

Soon to be a member of the Stowa club - Marine Auto.


----------



## zpyder

Still waiting for shipping 2 weeks on from payment. enjoy your watches guys! 

One thing I've been pondering whilst waiting... It'd be kind of cool if the Stowa team had an introduction thread, or page on the Stowa website. We know about Jorg, and many of us have been in contact with Luisa, but who are the people behind the brand, what are their interests, how did they end up at Stowa? 

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zpyder

Shipping notification received, yay!

Sadly not expected till Tuesday now due to the bank holiday Monday, and Tuesday is one of two days next week I am doing fieldwork so I can't take a half-day off! Something to look forward to when I get home though!


----------



## Dismayed

I'm waiting for two watches that are slated for September deilvery: A Flieger, no logo, no date (a gift for my son), and a Marine Original (for me!).


----------



## Francois Boucher

Ordered this today&#8230; It is really Sergio65's fault, with his fantastic picture, here&#8230; ;-)


----------



## tatt169

Great taste there Francois, love that chrono! Classy.


----------



## zpyder

Something like 118 days after I ordered, I'm now out of here woo! 

So worth the wait


----------



## Quartersawn

Just sent the email for a Marine Original so I guess I am the newest member here.

I suppose that is not all bad, my first 2 times this thread did not exist so I was in solitary, lol.


----------



## zeekaa

TESTAF reporting in...


----------



## fire_lantern

Just received my payment request for flieger logo and date (order placed March 9). Hoo boy, that was a lot of cash to transfer. Can't wait to receive it - I thought the last couple months were bad, the last couple weeks are going to be brutal!


----------



## David Van Weezel

David Van Weezel said:


> Since I couldn't even order the requested watch, Luisa Bradt kindly put me on a waiting list for people waiting for a waiting list.
> Can I hang around in this topic in the meantime?
> 
> Oh: I even don't know precisely for which watch!
> And even then I feel privileged
> 
> Hope I can prevent myself from ordering a Stowa Marine Chronograph till the day comes ;-)


I didn't do too well on the waiting list I guess, since I only lasted for two weeks.
So, I tracked down one of the remaining Edition 12 Kulisse Schauers -might be the only one left for sale- here in Holland.

I won't tell Stowa though, hoping some day they call me for a second one ;-)
Pics will follow.


----------



## Chronographer

fire_lantern said:


> Just received my payment request for flieger logo and date (order placed March 9). Hoo boy, that was a lot of cash to transfer. Can't wait to receive it - I thought the last couple months were bad, the last couple weeks are going to be brutal!


Thanks for posting. I ordered a logo no date on March 2. Hope to get the pay request soon.


----------



## d88

I think my spidy senses must have been tingling, as I put in an order for a Pro diver (delivery September) and the next day Jorg announces that he's changing the Stowa logo. I've been assured by Luisa though that I'll get the Seatime dial I ordered


----------



## dokta

I ordered marine automatic with date last week, will have to wait for some time until september.
Hope i will get it with old logo still.

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## StufflerMike

dokta said:


> Hope i will get it with old logo


You will, as already confirmed by Jörg in several threads here on the Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa Forum.


----------



## daviswalker

Flieger Chrono Handwound for me. One Stowa purchased at the birth of each of my kids.

Third child on the way
Marine, KS growing up
Flieger joins the fam!


----------



## Edro

dokta said:


> I ordered marine automatic with date last week, will have to wait for some time until september.
> Hope i will get it with old logo still.


dokta, which one did you get? Silver or white dial? Polished or matt? I'm struggling with the silver vs white as my first Stowa.


----------



## hmai18

Payment request today for my Mar 9 order.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Yesterday, ordered a Marine Automatic with date. Silver and matt. This is for delivery for mid-October. While I've wanted to be a Stowaristi for a long time, I'm also wondering if I should have ordered the Marine Original instead. My biggest concern is and was the size of the MO. I have 6.5 inch wrists and the consensus seems to be that the MO may be too big for my wrists. Yet, I've also seen threads where people say that the 41mm MO was fine on 6.5 wrists. 

Please hold me and tell me that I've made the right decision.


----------



## frogger17

Tanjecterly said:


> Yesterday, ordered a Marine Automatic with date. Silver and matt. This is for delivery for mid-October. While I've wanted to be a Stowaristi for a long time, I'm also wondering if I should have ordered the Marine Original instead. My biggest concern is and was the size of the MO. I have 6.5 inch wrists and the consensus seems to be that the MO may be too big for my wrists. Yet, I've also seen threads where people say that the 41mm MO was fine on 6.5 wrists.
> 
> Please hold me and tell me that I've made the right decision.


Besides the size, there are several differences between the MA and MO. Since you didn't mention any of those, it sounds like you made the decision you wanted to make. You're good. :-!


----------



## dhracer

hmai18 said:


> Payment request today for my Mar 9 order.


Is that for a mid-june estimate watch?

I ordered my 2801 Marine late March - getting more impatient now it's coming closer to the date :think:


----------



## fire_lantern

FedEx shipment notification arrived today for my flieger! Scheduled for Monday delivery, but we'll see - I'll update with pics when it arrives. Timeline so far:
Mar 9 - placed order
May 28 - request for payment
June 3 - acknowledgment of payment
June 7 - FedEx shipping notification


----------



## inlieu

Did anyone else receive a customs invoice from FedEx or was it just me? I got my watch a few weeks ago and just received the invoice a couple of days ago. Is this normal?


----------



## avatar1

inlieu said:


> Did anyone else receive a customs invoice from FedEx or was it just me? I got my watch a few weeks ago and just received the invoice a couple of days ago. Is this normal?


Depends on your commercial laws, customs department, sometimes luck. Stowa has no influence over this. Fedex does the customs paperwork, if required, and charges for this service.


----------



## StufflerMike

inlieu said:


> Is this normal?


Yes, that's what most of the US cutomers wrote here. Just do a search.


----------



## Quartersawn

inlieu said:


> Did anyone else receive a customs invoice from FedEx or was it just me? I got my watch a few weeks ago and just received the invoice a couple of days ago. Is this normal?


Yes, I've gotten invoices from Fedex several times. Gotta pay the man.


----------



## flyingpicasso

:-d Just ordered this baby...already had the deployant and thought it was a good idea to jump on the buckle with old font while it was still available.


----------



## fire_lantern

Originally was scheduled to take delivery today, but couple delays (picked up late from Stowa, then delay at customs, which meant it missed the truck/airplane), so guessing that Wednesday will be the delivery date now. We'll see. Interestingly, I received a call from FedEx this morning when the package was held up at customs requesting the duty/taxes paid before the package could be released. Hadn't heard of that before, new policy? Regardless, I keep checking and hoping a late shipment comes to me tomorrow!


----------



## kornyken

Hi all,

This will be my first post in WUS and I think this will be the most appropriate time to do so. I've just placed an order for Antea 390 A10 and waiting for October shipment.

I'm from Malaysia and this will be my first ever...decent watch? 

So, hi all! I'm looking forward to learn more about these watches from you guys!

Ken


----------



## frogger17

Welcome to WUS and the Stowa forum. And congratulations on a fine choice.


----------



## mko

Changed my Prodiver order with orange hands to the limette hands. Also I think the new bezel (black from 15-00) compliments the limette hands, but might still order the original bezel.


----------



## fire_lantern

Out of the waiting lounge and very, very happy with my flieger!


edit: Pic deleted, way too large, pls. resize.


----------



## brainless

> ...decent watch?


No,

you better call it a "really fine timepiece", not only a decent watch. :-!

Welcome to the Stowaholics,

Volker ;-)


----------



## rts9364

(tapping foot while looking at an inferior watch on my wrist)

Still waiting...

It has been almost exactly two months since I ordered my MO. I have been through a whole range of emotions regarding my Stowa order while living life and buying/selling other watches. Did I order the right watch, do I really want a MO, will it look right on my wrist, is my wife going to kill me, etc. Well, here we are, and I am, without a doubt, counting down the minutes until I get to hold the MO in my hands. I'm now convinced (once again) it's the watch for me and I was surely taken by it months ago for good reason. I am so thankful that I didn't cancel my order during my doubting phase.

In summary...just one more month to go (I hope)!!!


----------



## frogger17

rts9364 said:


> (tapping foot while looking at an inferior watch on my wrist)
> 
> Still waiting...
> 
> It has been almost exactly two months since I ordered my MO. I have been through a whole range of emotions regarding my Stowa order while living life and buying/selling other watches. Did I order the right watch, do I really want a MO, will it look right on my wrist, is my wife going to kill me, etc. Well, here we are, and I am, without a doubt, counting down the minutes until I get to hold the MO in my hands. I'm now convinced (once again) it's the watch for me and I was surely taken by it months ago for good reason. I am so thankful that I didn't cancel my order during my doubting phase.
> 
> In summary...just one more month to go (I hope)!!!


Are you crazy? Of course you made the right decision. It was never in doubt. :-!

BTW, does your wife know how to post a watch on the sales forum...just in case...you know...she decides to kill you? ;-)


----------



## rts9364

frogger17 said:


> Are you crazy? Of course you made the right decision. It was never in doubt. :-!
> 
> BTW, does your wife know how to post a watch on the sales forum...just in case...you know...she decides to kill you? ;-)


Haha! Someone would get a deal. My watches tend to lose a LOT of stated value by the time the news of a purchase becomes "public knowledge."


----------



## kornyken

brainless said:


> No,
> 
> you better call it a "really fine timepiece", not only a decent watch. :-!
> 
> Welcome to the Stowaholics,
> 
> Volker ;-)


Yes I agree. They look really great and has caught my eye the 1st time I saw them, especially the Antea, Flieger and Marine.

Wish I can afford to order all 3 of them at once


----------



## puck42

Hello WUS, the last weeks I have decided to buy a watch (my first one). Starting from 100€ Fossils, I finally ended up on the Stowa site - several times. First I wanted a dress watch like the Antea but then the Fliegers draw my attention. Today I signed a new employee contract and I thought this must be completed with a special gift. So I just ordered a Flieger TO1 TESTAF. I am a bit unsure with the size of this watch (wrist range/width is 19/6.5cm), but I hope that by the end of July more pics come alive to support my decision.
Besides that I think I am doomed (at least my wallet) when the Stowa arrives, because there are plenty more of wonderful watches...


----------



## Chronographer

Just sent payment today on the flieger I ordered 2 March. I was about 7 days late finding the payment request in my email....oops. Anyways looking forward to it. 

P.S. this was my first paypal transaction involving currency conversion and learned the hard way that they add 2.5% to the purchase price to the buyer. That lesson cost me $20. I will know better next time.


----------



## Nithy

I ordered a white Antea KS yesterday. Now I just need to survive the 6 to 7 month wait for delivery....


----------



## Torrefies

BOOM. Back in the waiting lounge- I just ordered a Marine Auto! It was the 'hey what brand do you love but don't really purchase from' thread that got me thinking about Stowa again. I realized that I have been looking at making several smaller watches purchases, which, when added up, would get me another Stowa. With a flieger already on my wrist, I will be two thirds of the way to the flieger/marine/antea triple crown come october!


----------



## frogger17

Torrefies said:


> BOOM. Back in the waiting lounge- I just ordered a Marine Auto! It was the 'hey what brand do you love but don't really purchase from' thread that got me thinking about Stowa again. I realized that I have been looking at making several smaller watches purchases, which, when added up, would get me another Stowa. With a flieger already on my wrist, I will be two thirds of the way to the flieger/marine/antea triple crown come october!


Great analogy! Hooray for quality over quantity. :-!


----------



## The Naf

aaah forgot this thread. Ordered a Stowa Flieger with 2801 after a lengthy period of deliberation and a couple of threads...some informative threads started as well if I do say so myself  and now the wait begins...:-(


----------



## dhracer

Should be out of the waiting lounge shortly, had my payment request today


----------



## rts9364

dhracer said:


> Should be out of the waiting lounge shortly, had my payment request today


What did you order and when did you place the order?


----------



## Nithy

rts9364 said:


> What did you order and when did you place the order?


I took a quick look at his post history: 2801 Marine Automatic, ordered in March.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Ordered a Stowa Antea KS a couple of weeks ago. Looks like it won't be arriving till end of January 2014. :-(

But then again, it'll be a late holiday present for me. 

So I have the Marine Automatic for October and now this for January. Perhaps I should succumb and do the Flieger? A triple crown as someone has said earlier? Hmm, will have to check the prices, compare, and look at the production dates again.

The problem with ordering and long production dates is that you inevitably start second-guessing yourself. I hate that. o|


----------



## rts9364

Tanjecterly said:


> Ordered a Stowa Antea KS a couple of weeks ago. Looks like it won't be arriving till end of January 2014. :-(
> 
> But then again, it'll be a late holiday present for me.
> 
> So I have the Marine Automatic for October and now this for January. Perhaps I should succumb and do the Flieger? A triple crown as someone has said earlier? Hmm, will have to check the prices, compare, and look at the production dates again.
> 
> The problem with ordering and long production dates is that you inevitably start second-guessing yourself. I hate that. o|


Yep, I had the second-guessing issue, too, as explained above. The other problem (for me anyway) is that the long wait time allows you to find/justify other purchases in the meantime.


----------



## Red Rocket

Placed my order for a Flieger 6498 today. My first ever mechanical watch and it's been about 14 years since I last wore a watch.

It was the watch that stood out to me when I first visited the Stowa site. After joining this forum and reading all the information and opinions I'd changed my mind a few times. In the end I went with the watch that initially caught my eye.

The decision to get a Marine Original as my next watch helped me make up my mind. It'll be great to be able to swap straps between the two.


----------



## dhracer

rts9364 said:


> What did you order and when did you place the order?





Nithy said:


> I took a quick look at his post history: 2801 Marine Automatic, ordered in March.


|> spot on, Ordered MA 16th March. Changed to the 2801 handwound movement on the 22nd with no change in estimated delivery date (mid June estimate)


----------



## Dranakin

Just registered, first post. I finally took the plunge and just ordered the Partitio white w/ manual movement after doing so many searches and reading reviews. I found it a little odd that you have to send payment through PayPal instead of a PayPal login on the stowa.de website, but it's obviously legit. Hope to receive my watch soon!


----------



## peitron

dhracer said:


> |> spot on, Ordered MA 16th March. Changed to the 2801 handwound movement on the 22nd with no change in estimated delivery date (mid June estimate)


This brings my hopes up. I'm entering the final curve. April 22 order with a mid July delivery estimate. I really hope my order is spot on as well. The wait is painful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Shieze

So I couldn't resist and even before I receive my Flieger I have now ordered an Antea KS. The exnected date for it is end of January so I have a long wait. Once my Flieger arrives I will decide if I want to order a mesh band for it as well to dress it down when I feel like it.

One question if I order the watch with a deployant attached to the band do I still receive the normal buckle?


----------



## Quartersawn

Shieze said:


> One question if I order the watch with a deployant attached to the band do I still receive the normal buckle?


You don't get the regular buckle unless you ask that the deployant be sent unmounted from the watch.


----------



## peitron

Saxon007 said:


> You don't get the regular buckle unless you ask that the deployant be sent unmounted from the watch.


Actually, I asked Luisa to attach a deployant to the watch and send the buckle unmounted, and she said they would. Still waiting for the watch though, so I can't confirm if they follow through.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## frogger17

Saxon007 said:


> You don't get the regular buckle unless you ask that the deployant be sent unmounted from the watch.





peitron said:


> Actually, I asked Luisa to attach a deployant to the watch and send the buckle unmounted, and she said they would. Still waiting for the watch though, so I can't confirm if they follow through.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I, too, ordered the deployant and asked for the regular buckle. Luisa said that I would get both, but I didn't think to ask that the deployant be mounted. Just assumed that it would. I'll have to ask. Thanks for your posts.


----------



## frogger17

Whoever canceled their Baumuster B order, thank you!

I had placed my order on May 8 with a scheduled delivery of mid-September. Not generally being a patient guy, I had steeled myself for the long haul.

Last week, I was shocked to get an email asking for payment. I didn't quite believe it, nor was I prepared. I sent payment this week and have been informed it will be 2-3 weeks.


----------



## rts9364

peitron said:


> This brings my hopes up. I'm entering the final curve. April 22 order with a mid July delivery estimate. I really hope my order is spot on as well. The wait is painful.


I'm right with you. April 19 order (MO) for Mid-July. I reckon it's about time to start losing sleep over it. 

I also need to get my deployant/buckle situation figured out. I originally ordered the deployant "mounted to watch." Now I'm quite sure I don't want them to mount it (so I get a normal buckle, too), and even more I am wondering if I even want a deployant at all. What are the thoughts here? My MO will be brushed with the black calf strap. I know I will be changing straps at some point to aftermarket brown leather. I've never worn a deployant on leather.


----------



## frogger17

rts9364 said:


> I'm right with you. April 19 order (MO) for Mid-July. I reckon it's about time to start losing sleep over it.
> 
> I also need to get my deployant/buckle situation figured out. I originally ordered the deployant "mounted to watch." Now I'm quite sure I don't want them to mount it (so I get a normal buckle, too), and even more I am wondering if I even want a deployant at all. What are the thoughts here? My MO will be brushed with the black calf strap. I know I will be changing straps at some point to aftermarket brown leather. I've never worn a deployant on leather.


As I've stated on this and other threads, I'm getting a flieger with a deployant. While authenticity is important, for me, it's more important to be comfortable and deployants are.

Yes, absolutely get it if you think it will provide comfort for you. As an added bonus, it should extend the life of your strap. Finally, I think authenticity plays a much smaller role for a marine watch, as compared to a flieger, in terms of using a deployant.


----------



## peitron

frogger17 said:


> As I've stated on this and other threads, I'm getting a flieger with a deployant. While authenticity is important, for me, it's more important to be comfortable and deployants are.


Second that. I also ordered my flieger to be fitted with a new style strap and deployant. Comfort above all. And just in case, I ordered an extra old style riveted strap with the buckle.


----------



## Polaroid

I didn't get the deployant, but it had tempted me. Other threads seemed to give it mixed reviews, so I went with the buckle and have thought about picking up a third party deployant later. 

Post some feedback when you get yours, I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Quartersawn

Polaroid said:


> I didn't get the deployant, but it had tempted me. Other threads seemed to give it mixed reviews, so I went with the buckle and have thought about picking up a third party deployant later.
> 
> Post some feedback when you get yours, I'd like to hear it.


I have 4 deployants and the Stowa deployant is very nice - excellent in fact. It is comfortable and clicks closed solidly. It is my second favorite deployant behind the (almost) perfect Omega deployant. I like it enough to have ordered another one for my incoming MO.

An added benefit to the deployant one rarely hears about is that you are much less likely to drop the watch while putting it on.


----------



## wkw

Hi fellow forum members,

i placed an order of flieger baumuster B with deployant on May and the expected delivery date is Sept. and I am anxiously waiting for this watch.

regards,

wkw


----------



## dokta

dokta said:


> I ordered marine automatic with date last week, will have to wait for some time until september.
> Hope i will get it with old logo still.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk HD


After some time of thinking and reading posts I decided to go for MO today and changed my order to MO matt with black croco strap.

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DeepThought

Ordered my Marine Original in April with Due Date July...Looking at the website now, delivery is November.

What are the chances on getting mine in July...


----------



## StufflerMike

DeepThought said:


> Ordered my Marine Original in April with Due Date July...Looking at the website now, delivery is November.
> 
> What are the chances on getting mine in July...


Well, the delivery dates need to be updated from time to time. You will get yours in July.


----------



## Iznogood

Hi there. I ordered the MO, polished with roman letters a couple of days ago. This will be my first Stowa :-d

Due mid november :-x


----------



## StufflerMike

Iznogood said:


> Due mid november :-x


That's part of the Stowa XP as you already might know


----------



## Orsoni

Hi all.

Newbie here who just placed an order for a Marine Original and eagerly getting to the back of the line, or queue for those across the pond.

I first learned of German watches when I participated in a motorcycle forum group buy of a Junkers 6256. I was impressed with the Junkers' accuracy and easy to read dial.

I'm a bit confused as the STOWA web site doesn't mention options, yet I've read responders on this forum stating that they have requested polished cases and different movements. I'm quite happy with the brushed finish of the cases, but am curious if there are movement options. I don't mind winding the watch every day, as I feel that adds to the charm of a mechanical movement.

Is it too late to communicate any special requests to STOWA?

Thanks for any help you may provide me.


----------



## frogger17

It should not be. Once you're in the queue, it typically takes several months before they start assembling your watch. Email and ask all your questions. They are very responsive.

As for the MO, I don't think they have an automatic option, but again, Stowa is the only ones with the definitive answer.


----------



## StufflerMike

Haven't heard of movement options for the MO.


----------



## Orsoni

Thanks for clearing up my confusion!


----------



## frogger17

stuffler said:


> Haven't heard of movement options for the MO.


Among the movements Stowa normally uses, is there an automatic that could fit in the MO case without a spacer?


----------



## gtxtom

I emailed Luisa about my mid-July delivery Flieger Original and was told there is a 10-14 day dealy due to the amount of orders. Just a heads up. I don't know if that affects every model or not.


----------



## StufflerMike

frogger17 said:


> Among the movements Stowa normally uses, is there an automatic that could fit in the MO case without a spacer?


No. ETA (25,60mm) and Soprod A10 (25,60mm) would need a spacer. The ETA/Unitas is 36,6mm. However another problem would occure. The MO features a small second. The automatics do not. An option then would be the hw Peseux 7001 but a spacer would be necessary as well, 23,30mm.


----------



## frogger17

stuffler said:


> No. ETA (25,60mm) and Soprod A10 (25,60mm) would need a spacer. The ETA/Unitas is 36,6mm. However another problem would occure. The MO features a small second. The automatics do not. An option then would be the hw Peseux 7001 but a spacer would be necessary as well, 23,30mm.


Thanks, Mike. Didn't realize the autos don't have a small second. Learn something new all the time. :-!


----------



## hmai18

Shipped via DHL on June 12, arrived June 27. Zero duties/taxes upon delivery.


----------



## denmanproject

Just received payment request for my Flieger Chrono!! 

Ordered mid April


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki

I think we have at least one guy waiting on a TESTAF in this thread. Any other members waiting on the new watches, the GMT Worldtime perhaps?

Would be great to see some of the new watches soon.


----------



## brainless

hydroidsouvlaki said:


> I think we have at least one guy waiting on a TESTAF in this thread. Any other members waiting on the new watches, the GMT Worldtime perhaps?
> 
> Would be great to see some of the new watches soon.


SOON?


> _Delivery Time: Mid of November 2013_


Volker ;-)


----------



## ElGreco

hydroidsouvlaki said:


> I think we have at least one guy waiting on a TESTAF in this thread. Any other members waiting on the new watches, the GMT Worldtime perhaps?
> 
> Would be great to see some of the new watches soon.


I am eagerly waiting on a T01 ;-)


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Ordered my Antea KS at the beginning of March with expected delivery at the end of August. Starting to get excited to see it. I bought myself a Rado Hyperchrome Golden Horse LE in the meantime and that is certainly helping to alleviate the wait.


----------



## dhracer

Still waiting for my dispatch notice :-( I'm hoping I'll get an email next week  which will make it about a month later than the original estimate


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki

brainless said:


> SOON?
> 
> Volker ;-)


I take your point, but you're talking to a guy who's got to wait until the end of February next year for his Antea KS!

There's probably some boutique watch that is still currently a twinkle in its' designers eye that I'll buy and receive before my Antea.

Great to see that there's a few new models incoming anyway.


----------



## ghettoHorologist

Ordered the Flieger Handwinding 6498 with original strap. Read that many like Stowa's deployment buckle and still considering getting it. Any here like the deployment buckle better than the original strap?


----------



## frogger17

ghettoHorologist said:


> Ordered the Flieger Handwinding 6498 with original strap. Read that many like Stowa's deployment buckle and still considering getting it. Any here like the deployment buckle better than the original strap?


Don't do it! I'd kill to be able get the FO strap for my, soon to be here, Baumuster B.

Just kidding. Seriously, my opinion is that the strap is made for a flieger. Order a second strap if you want a deployant, but I wouldn't pass on the strap.

Full disclosure, I ordered the old style strap with a deployant, but if the FO strap was available in 20mm, I would have ordered both.


----------



## peitron

dhracer said:


> Still waiting for my dispatch notice :-( I'm hoping I'll get an email next week  which will make it about a month later than the original estimate


Which model is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dhracer

Marine 2801 sterling silver dial.


----------



## Robocaspar

Just received payment request from Luisa for my Stowa Antea 390 Date due for delivery in end of July. 

So Excited!


----------



## gtxtom

I also got a payment request for my Flieger Original this morning.


----------



## peitron

gtxtom said:


> I also got a payment request for my Flieger Original this morning.


Me too. Woke up to find a request in my inbox. April 22 order with mid July estimate. Now the real hard part begins.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rts9364

peitron said:


> Me too. Woke up to find a request in my inbox. April 22 order with mid July estimate. Now the real hard part begins.


I got my request today, too. April 19 order. Just to pass along the information I got, my email stated that Stowa will be closed July 29-Aug 16. I am now paid up, so according to the email they should get my watch out before their holiday. The holidays may explain part of the jump in delivery times from 3 months for us to the current 4 months on some/most watches. I always forget about the European summer holidays. That would be nice...


----------



## TheD0n

Arrived today! Stowa MA!

Ordered 4/22
Payment requested last week

I requested that Stowa install the camel band, but it arrived with the stock band attached, which looks/feels rubbery and squeaks against the case.

The watch fits perfectly on my 6.75" wrist. Very happy.


----------



## Robocaspar

TheD0n said:


> Arrived today! Stowa MA!
> 
> Ordered 4/22
> Payment requested last week
> 
> I requested that Stowa install the camel band, but it arrived with the stock band attached, which looks/feels rubbery and squeaks against the case.
> 
> The watch fits perfectly on my 6.75" wrist. Very happy.
> 
> View attachment 1150978


Nice congrats! It looks like it fits your wrist very well.

When Stowa sent you the payment request did they also specify shipping will be made from 2 to 3 weeks after payment is received? 1 week seems very fast.


----------



## TheD0n

Robocaspar said:


> Nice congrats! It looks like it fits your wrist very well.
> 
> When Stowa sent you the payment request did they also specify shipping will be made from 2 to 3 weeks after payment is received? 1 week seems very fast.


Yes, they indicated 2-3 weeks. I was happy to have it in 1 week.


----------



## rts9364

TheD0n said:


> Yes, they indicated 2-3 weeks. I was happy to have it in 1 week.


I am an engineer, so you'll have to forgive me off the bat for over-analyzing. I got my payment request yesterday and was wondering what they mean when they say, "the watch will be ready to ship in 2-3 weeks after payment is received."

As native English speakers, I think that we _think _they mean, "the watch will be ready to ship 2-3 weeks after you pay." In other words, if you pay today, the watch will be ready in 2-3 weeks. If you pay a week from now, it will be ready 3-4 weeks from today.

But, given some of the other context in the email I received from Stowa, I think they _actually _mean, "the watch will be ready in 2-3 weeks, but we will not ship it until you pay."

I could be wrong here, but I thought it was interesting to think about how it was worded (again, I want to point out that I am deranged and none of this matters in the grand scheme of things). Since we are all anxiously waiting for our watches, maybe someone else has wondered this, too.


----------



## frogger17

rts9364 said:


> I am an engineer, so you'll have to forgive me off the bat for over-analyzing. I got my payment request yesterday and was wondering what they mean when they say, "the watch will be ready to ship in 2-3 weeks after payment is received."
> 
> As native English speakers, I think that we _think _they mean, "the watch will be ready to ship 2-3 weeks after you pay." In other words, if you pay today, the watch will be ready in 2-3 weeks. If you pay a week from now, it will be ready 3-4 weeks from today.
> 
> But, given some of the other context in the email I received from Stowa, I think they _actually _mean, "the watch will be ready in 2-3 weeks, but we will not ship it until you pay."
> 
> I could be wrong here, but I thought it was interesting to think about how it was worded (again, I want to point out that I am deranged and none of this matters in the grand scheme of things). Since we are all anxiously waiting for our watches, maybe someone else has wondered this, too.


I had to delay payment about a week and it was reiterated to me that it would be ready 2-3 weeks *after* they received payment. I imagine that they notify someone when they have all of the components available, then assemble and test only after payment is received. In some cases, where it only takes a week, it may be that a customer backed out after making payment and the watch was assembled. Only guessing.


----------



## BF_Hammer

New to this forum, but not WUS. I received my no-date/no-logo Flieger yesterday. Ordered April 2nd (delivery estimate at that time was end of June). So far am thrilled with it and will take some better pics this weekend.


----------



## myehiel

Heard from Barbara today - my Flieger (no date, logo or rivets) will ship by the middle of next week. Psyched.


----------



## frogger17

I just received a message from FedEx that my watch is scheduled to ship out today. :-! It's been exactly 14 days since Luisa confirmed receipt of my payment.

As a side note, it took a couple of days for my payment to be received, but I don't know what caused that lag. I don't believe it was due in any way to Stowa, rather PayPal and/or banks.

In terms of anticipation for receiving something like a gift, I don't recall ever being more excited, at least since childhood. There's several urgent, front-and-center things going on at work and home, so I don't have a lot of time to sit around thinking about a delivery, but I'm sure whenever I'm reminded of it, it'll put a smile on my face.


----------



## dhracer

Just received my shipping notification too  can't wait!


----------



## rts9364

dhracer said:


> Just received my shipping notification too  can't wait!


+1. Only three days after payment! So far they are spot on with the "Mid-July" promise.


----------



## mrjohnson422

Ordered a Flieger with handwinding 2801 movement, brown strap without rivets on April 16th. I wired the funds two days ago and they just confirmed receipt. By the way, to give those of you with orders on the way a heads up: Stowa will be closed from July 29 to August 16. So hopefully they ship your order before their holiday. 

I've never owned a watch more than $300 before. I was our at the Torneau store in Vegas last weekend (biggest watch store in North America) and fell in love with the Panareis. They didn't have Stowas, of course. Anyway, I'm psyched on getting a watch of this caliber!


----------



## StufflerMike

mrjohnson422 said:


> I've never owned a watch more than $300 before. I was our at the Torneau store in Vegas last weekend (biggest watch store in North America) and fell in love with the Panareis. They didn't have Stowas, of course. Anyway, I'm psyched on getting a watch of this caliber!


Hopeless from now on, you *already* got the bug.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Just sent payment for my 1938 chrono black! Hoping to be out of the lounge soon!


----------



## k.lange

Just ordered the Flieger Handwinding 6498 with the old style brown strap with rivets. Also ordered the Flieger Original dark brown strap. I'm going to be here until mid-November, but I know it will be worth the wait. Can't wait to be staring at the beautiful Unitas movement.


----------



## brainless

> I've never owned a watch more than $300 before. I was our at the Torneau store in Vegas last weekend (biggest watch store in North America) and fell in love with the *Panareis*. They didn't have Stowas, of course. Anyway, I'm psyched on getting a *watch of this caliber*!


Hello mrjohnson422,

look at Stowa's *Marine Original *or the *Flieger Handaufzug 6498*: They are using movements from the same pedigree (UNITAS) as Panerei ( Cal. Panerei OP X and OP Xl ) do - only at another level of retail prices o|,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Robocaspar

Out of the waiting line ahead of schedule! Delivery was due end of July when I placed the order.

I received payment request last tuesday (July 9th). Watch was shipped out through DHL on July 11th. It arrived in 3 business days!

Here's my new Antea 390 Date!


----------



## frogger17

I also had delivery, but unfortunately, I'm stuck at work and my wife had an appointment. o|

It's on the FedEx truck and will be at the distribution center tonight. Hopefully I can leave early enough tonight to drive over there and pick it up.


----------



## rts9364

frogger17 said:


> I also had delivery, but unfortunately, I'm stuck at work and my wife had an appointment. o|
> 
> It's on the FedEx truck and will be at the distribution center tonight. Hopefully I can leave early enough tonight to drive over there and pick it up.


Me, too. Mine was scheduled for delivery this morning. Last night I redirected the shipment to a FedEx location closer to work so I could pick it up over lunch. Unfortunately, it didn't make it to the FedEx location this morning and is now somewhere in between.


----------



## frogger17

rts9364 said:


> Me, too. Mine was scheduled for delivery this morning. Last night I redirected the shipment to a FedEx location closer to work so I could pick it up over lunch. Unfortunately, it didn't make it to the FedEx location this morning and is now somewhere in between.


Sorry to hear that. I had called FedEx this morning when it got to my local area to determine what options there were. I could have put in a request to have it held, but there was a lot of uncertainty so opted to just let it go. Hopefully it goes back to the distribution like it's supposed to.

If it helps, which I know it doesn't, my misery :-( loves your company. ;-)


----------



## rts9364

frogger17 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I had called FedEx this morning when it got to my local area to determine what options there were. I could have put in a request to have it held, but there was a lot of uncertainty so opted to just let it go. Hopefully it goes back to the distribution like it's supposed to.
> 
> If it helps, which I know it doesn't, my misery :-( loves your company. ;-)


I appreciate the sentiment. 

It's really frustrating knowing the watch is so close after enduring the wait. If I would have known I wouldn't get my watch today, I would have developed an illness and stayed home to receive it as planned!

I only redirected the shipment because I did the same thing several weeks ago and it worked great; FedEx called me the scheduled morning of delivery at about 8:30 AM saying the package was waiting for me at the desired location. Today, I called the local store at lunch and got a lady that had no clue. She couldn't tell me where the package was, just that it was not at their store. My hope is that it will be there in the morning and I won't have to track it down.

I guess I can wait one more day. On the bright side, I will have another night of peace without my wife knowing I bought another watch. :rodekaart

Good luck getting yours tonight!


----------



## The Naf

frogger17 said:


> I also had delivery, but unfortunately, I'm stuck at work and my wife had an appointment. o|
> 
> It's on the FedEx truck and will be at the distribution center tonight. Hopefully I can leave early enough tonight to drive over there and pick it up.


Noooooooooo! So close yet so far....


----------



## frogger17

The Naf said:


> Noooooooooo! So close yet so far....


Didn't make it there tonight.

The worst part of it is I'm working 10-14 hour days right now, so I probably won't be able to see the watch tomorrow until about 10 p.m. :-s

I was hoping to take some pictures of the unboxing, but that might mean I'd have to wait a few days to have the time to do that properly. I don't think I'll have the patience to hold off wearing it until the weekend. ;-)


----------



## Student.Boots

Now that I've read all the way through this, I'm finally posting in here. Just getting into quality watches and I've got an Ikarus and an Antea KS on the way to me, late November and late February respectively.


----------



## rts9364

frogger17 said:


> Didn't make it there tonight.
> 
> The worst part of it is I'm working 10-14 hour days right now, so I probably won't be able to see the watch tomorrow until about 10 p.m. :-s
> 
> I was hoping to take some pictures of the unboxing, but that might mean I'd have to wait a few days to have the time to do that properly. I don't think I'll have the patience to hold off wearing it until the weekend. ;-)


Sorry to hear that.

I got an update on mine this morning when I woke up. According to the tracking info, it spent all day yesterday in "International Shipment Release" in Memphis. Which is strange because it showed as released on Sunday. In any case, it now says "On vehicle for delivery." Fingers crossed.


----------



## frogger17

rts9364 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I got an update on mine this morning when I woke up. According to the tracking info, it spent all day yesterday in "International Shipment Release" in Memphis. Which is strange because it showed as released on Sunday. In any case, it now says "On vehicle for delivery." Fingers crossed.


I hope you don't have to wait too much longer. :roll:

My wife emailed me an hour ago that she received the package. This is going to be a very long day. ;-)

Well, I guess I'm outta here. Thanks to everyone who having been sharing. It really does make the wait more bearable. I'll be back to visit.

For the benefit of those who might like the shipping time detail...

Mine was picked up at Stowa 10:45 a.m. Friday. It arrived in Memphis, TN, which is on the East Coast, Saturday 10:30 p.m. The "International shipment release" happened Sunday at 8:50 a.m. and departed Memphis at 1:00 p.m. The package arrived at my local FedEx distribution facility at 7:30 a.m. Monday and the first delivery was attempted 2 hours later. All-in-all, although I don't have other experiences to compare, it seemed relatively fast. Of course, it did help that much of the travel time was over the weekend during which I would not have expected delivery. Probably would have been different if Stowa had shipped Monday or Tuesday. All times are Pacific Time.


----------



## dhracer

I'm officially outta here b-)


----------



## rts9364

And I'm out! Couldn't be happier so far.


----------



## Shieze

Congratulations. I still have ~2 months to go for my first wait.


----------



## Edro

dhracer said:


> I'm officially outta here b-)
> 
> View attachment 1157889


dhracer, how about some details on the MA? And a wrist shot too please. =)


----------



## frogger17

It's almost 12 a.m. and I've just now opened the FedEx package. Since it's not official without photographic proof, here it is. Now, I'm finally out of the waiting lounge! ;-)









Will try to write a review and post more pictures later this week. Heck, I'm not tired anymore. I may be up all night enjoying my new watch. :-d


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

best email to wake up and see? the Fedex details from Stowa! for my east coast USA friends - what was your wait time once you received this email?


----------



## dhracer

It's an MA, sterling silver dial but with a 2801-2 movement. I really wanted the hand wind movement but was reluctant to get the MO as I really wanted the silver dial.

I posted a photo here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/who-else-wearing-stowa-today-lets-see-them-666886-84.html#post6557190


----------



## kardnal

Mine left Germany last Wednesday, and was supposed to arrive at my office on Friday. It missed the FedEx truck Friday morning, and wasn't going to arrive until Monday–When I wasn't in the office. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow, and I can't wait.

(It's an Antea 390, and engagement gift from my fiancée.)


----------



## bruceleeroy

Order placed for the Prodiver with new bezel and lime minute hand. Now the waiting begins...


----------



## hendry70

After a long wait, my Prodiver is on its way. But I'm still not getting out of here; ordered a 2801 Flieger last week.


----------



## gtxtom

I got receipt that my payment was received on July 9. People on here usually get shipping notification soon after that. Luisa said my watch will get shipped before their vacation, but I'm still a little worried ...


----------



## StufflerMike

gtxtom said:


> I got receipt that my payment was received on July 9. People on here usually get shipping notification soon after that. Luisa said my watch will get shipped before their vacation, but I'm still a little worried ...


Drop them an email. Only one day left to get things sorted out.


----------



## gtxtom

I did and got a response yesterday, but I still feel nervous because how close it is to the deadline lol.


----------



## Bobby75

Ordered an Antea KS. Said it should be ready in October but after reading through this thread perhaps it may be a bit longer than this. Oh well, perhaps the forum should pipe some of that elevator music in for us while we wait. A few magazines to read maybe?


----------



## wasabi_master

Hi guys, I have a quick question. I just ordered a Stowa Antea 390 A10 and on the order form it says in bold letters to not send in payment (paypal) if your watch is out of stock until your watch is ready. On the website the Antea 390's will be shipped in Late November. Does that count as not in stock or should i send payment right away?


----------



## centralcoastbuc

wasabi_master said:


> Hi guys, I have a quick question. I just ordered a Stowa Antea 390 A10 and on the order form it says in bold letters to not send in payment (paypal) if your watch is out of stock until your watch is ready. On the website the Antea 390's will be shipped in Late November. Does that count as not in stock or should i send payment right away?


Wait until they send you an email request a few weeks before shipment.
steve


----------



## wasabi_master

centralcoastbuc said:


> Wait until they send you an email request a few weeks before shipment.
> steve


Great, thanks Steve.


----------



## wasabi_master

Just ordered a Seiko SNK803K2 watch to wear until my Stowa arrives...


----------



## gtxtom

Of course I woke up and had an email from Fedex ... It says it'll be here Monday.


----------



## Shieze

I received my payment request this morning. This was a bit early due to the holidays. 

The message also said my watch may be ready 1-2 weeks early.


----------



## Nithy

wasabi_master said:


> Just ordered a Seiko SNK803K2 watch to wear until my Stowa arrives...
> View attachment 1168688


I did something similar while waiting for my Stowa KS except I bought the SNK809k2 (black version of your watch). I needed a functioning watch in the meantime because my old watch is unreliable.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

I am now officially on the paid and waiting list...


----------



## kanguru

My flieger 6498 has officially been shipped! Ordered towards the end of April. Shipped before their vacation as promised.


----------



## wasabi_master

My Antea 390 is suppose to ship late November, what are the chances they will ship early?


----------



## StufflerMike

wasabi_master said:


> My Antea 390 is suppose to ship late November, what are the chances they will ship early?


Slight.


----------



## gtxtom

The wait after getting notice that it has shipped _is_ the worst! My flieger should be here on Tuesday .... So close, yet so far ...


----------



## kanguru

received my 6498 in 3 days! Great work Stowa team!


----------



## frogger17

This thread is beginning to sound like Santa visited a bunch of boys early this year! :-d

Congrats to all you guys!


----------



## kanguru

oops, forgot to post a pic.

Here it is, freshly opened!

excuse the phone pic.


----------



## tatt169

Interested to see real world pics of the prodiver black with lime hands, looks a cracking watch that! 

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------



## richnyc

Stowa Prodiver arrived a couple of weeks ago More pix in my Stowa Prodiver album:


----------



## B00n

New to WUS and Stowa. I placed an order for a flieger No Logo/No Date today and sent funds via PayPal immediately after placing the order. Did I jump the gun on payment? I see a lot of talk here about them sending a payment request later?? I don't really mind advancing the money. 

They sent an estimate of Late Novemver. So, it's just hurry up and wait time here.


----------



## frogger17

B00n said:


> New to WUS and Stowa. I placed an order for a flieger No Logo/No Date today and sent funds via PayPal immediately after placing the order. Did I jump the gun on payment? I see a lot of talk here about them sending a payment request later?? I don't really mind advancing the money.
> 
> They sent an estimate of Late Novemver. So, it's just hurry up and wait time here.


As long as you're okay with not having a watch until then, because with this model, I would venture to say that there's no chance they'll decide to stop fulfilling their orders sometime between now and then. It's their most popular style.

Nice choice, both the brand and the watch. :-!


----------



## mdd10

Antea 365 A10 set to arrive in October.


----------



## Nithy

Those pro divers make me wish I had a bigger wrist.


----------



## Crue4

tatt169 said:


> Interested to see real world pics of the prodiver black with lime hands, looks a cracking watch that!
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


Me too, I plan on ordering it as well, just waiting for actual photos of watch.


----------



## ZAQ

I placed an order of second Fliger, no logo, no date with engraving. Already got same model but without engraving. Current Stowa will be sold after receiving the new one.


----------



## Shieze

ZAQ said:


> I placed an order of second Fliger, no logo, no date with engraving. Already got same model but without engraving. Current Stowa will be sold after receiving the new one.
> 
> View attachment 1186426


Why not sent your watch to Stowa to be engraved?


----------



## Scofield

Shieze said:


> Why not sent your watch to Stowa to be engraved?


Exactly.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZAQ

Scofield said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Because I´m not 100% sure for if I´m going to sell it or not. Without engraving and plain strap it has very clean, simple look. With engraving and flieger-style strap it has completely different feeling and look


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Ok I just placed my order for a* Prodiver Limette, Black Bezel & Orange Hands*. Cant wait to see this watch after looking over ever wrist shot and forum post I could find!


----------



## Torrefies

WatchDialOrange said:


> Ok I just placed my order for a* Prodiver Limette, Black Bezel & Orange Hands*. Cant wait to see this watch after looking over ever wrist shot and forum post I could find!


Congrats! That's going to be a super fun looking watch!


----------



## Jazz747

Placed on order for the Antea KS black dial a few weeks ago. The long wait until Feb '14 is on.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Torrefies said:


> Congrats! That's going to be a super fun looking watch!


Thanks Torrefies! Looks like I get my watch end of November 2013 but Jazz747 has to wait til 2014. Thats a long time to wait for a watch!


----------



## Iznogood

Changed my `Marine Original Roman`to `Flieger Handwinding 6498 with small second` . . . . .and thats final :-d


----------



## jsj11

I am waiting for a vintage Seiko I won on eBay which is in the post, a Helberg CH1 which looks as though 1st shipments will be early October I believe and also ordered a Vostok Amphibia yesterday which was sent yesterday. I like the immediacy of ordering but the waiting for it to arrive ain't much fun. The package opening is like a mini Xmas and birthday (same day in my case) though.


----------



## frogger17

Iznogood said:


> Changed my `Marine Original Roman`to `Flieger Handwinding 6498 with small second` . . . . .and thats final :-d


Okay, Iznogood. You may be able to edit your post, but not mine. We'll see how "final" this is. ;-)

Seriously, I know how it is. I wish I could just order three of them at one time. The MO is definitely on my short list in a year or two. Hope this one will just knock your socks off and you'll be happy with it for a while. :-!


----------



## Shieze

I just got my shipment notifications which means I will be getting my watch about 4 weeks early. I am super excited and cannot wait till next week.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Shieze said:


> I just got my shipment notifications which means I will be getting my watch about 4 weeks early. I am super excited and cannot wait till next week.


What did you order? How long did you have to wait?


----------



## Shieze

WatchDialOrange said:


> What did you order? How long did you have to wait?


On May 9th I changed my order to a Flieger no logo no date. As you can see in my signature the expected delivery was mid-September but I have gotten a bit lucky and am getting it earlier.

I should state I got my payment request (and paid) just before Stowa went on their summer holidays.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

I am out of the waiting room! My Antea KS arrived today!


----------



## Orsoni

One month down.

Three months to go!


----------



## Ian_O

I've done something terrible. I've bought another Stowa. Now I'm having that guilty feeling about spending more money I can't really afford on watches!

I have a Marine Original on order for October delivery. I have a Marine Auto (but with a lovely 2801) also on order for October delivery. Today, I've ordered one of the last of the 'old logo' Antea 390 with 2824-2, on a whim, believing it to be my last chance to get that combination new. Three new Stowa watches on the way.

Am I an addict? Do I have a problem? Should I seek help?! 

Ian


----------



## Robocaspar

Ian_O said:


> I've done something terrible. I've bought another Stowa. Now I'm having that guilty feeling about spending more money I can't really afford on watches!
> 
> I have a Marine Original on order for October delivery. I have a Marine Auto (but with a lovely 2801) also on order for October delivery. Today, I've ordered one of the last of the 'old logo' Antea 390 with 2824-2, on a whim, believing it to be my last chance to get that combination new. Three new Stowa watches on the way.
> 
> Am I an addict? Do I have a problem? Should I seek help?!
> 
> Ian


You sound like a Stowa addict lol. 3 pre-orders at the same time? IMO the two marine's will become redundant pretty fast. You should switch one for a flieger.


----------



## frogger17

Robocaspar said:


> You sound like a Stowa addict lol. 3 pre-orders at the same time? IMO the two marine's will become redundant pretty fast. You should switch one for a flieger.


+1

Then you'll have the trifecta.


----------



## Ian_O

Robocaspar said:


> You sound like a Stowa addict lol. 3 pre-orders at the same time? IMO the two marine's will become redundant pretty fast. You should switch one for a flieger.


I already have a Flieger! There, I've said it now. Booking into SA (Stowaholics Anonymous) this afternoon.

It sounds a bit mad to want both Marines, but one's brushed and one's polished, one has central seconds and one sub-seconds, one has a silver dial and the other white, one's on mesh and the other leather, one is 41mm and the other 40. We'll see. The trouble is, I've never sold a watch yet, so I'm hoping these are lifetime purchases.

Ian


----------



## Robocaspar

Ian_O said:


> I already have a Flieger! There, I've said it now. Booking into SA (Stowaholics Anonymous) this afternoon.
> 
> It sounds a bit mad to want both Marines, but one's brushed and one's polished, one has central seconds and one sub-seconds, one has a silver dial and the other white, one's on mesh and the other leather, one is 41mm and the other 40. We'll see. The trouble is, I've never sold a watch yet, so I'm hoping these are lifetime purchases.
> 
> Ian


There's no doubt about it. You are certainly a Stowaholic. I salute you sir!

P.S. When all your Stowa's arrive, pin your location 4 times on the Stowa's owners map :-d


----------



## Iznogood

frogger17 said:


> Okay, Iznogood. You may be able to edit your post, but not mine. We'll see how "final" this is. ;-)
> 
> Seriously, I know how it is. I wish I could just order three of them at one time. The MO is definitely on my short list in a year or two. Hope this one will just knock your socks off and you'll be happy with it for a while. :-!


Hehehe . . . .you are a true WIS, and familiar with our "disease" :-x


----------



## inlieu

It's official, I'm back in the waiting lounge. I just placed an order for a silver dial Antea KS due at the end of February 2014.


----------



## Mercurian

Just pulled the trigger on a Flieger Chrono. 

Hope Stowa is able to spring some miracle and deliver it earlier.. hahaha 

Original delivery date is mid Oct 2013.


----------



## Shieze

Well FedEx has basically lied to me. They told me last night that I would be getting my watch delivered today and there was a scan in my area, but today I got a notice from Stowa saying that FedEx had an incorrect scan and that they are currently working with FedEx and German customs to clear my watch. 

Stowa let me know that here is a recent change with German customs in exporting watches out of the EU which causes some extra delay.


----------



## Shieze

I am now half out of the waiting lounge. Changing the strap to the band was a bit harder then I expected and resizing the mesh was also a tad on the interesting side as I have no experience doing any of this.


----------



## Demokritos

Just ordered a flieger no logo handwinding 2801... the long wait begins... till december...


----------



## frogger17

Shieze said:


> I am now half out of the waiting lounge. Changing the strap to the band was a bit harder then I expected and resizing the mesh was also a tad on the interesting side as I have no experience doing any of this.


Good job, Shieze.

So, is this the one you're talking about in the previous post, or is that another one? Sorry, if the answer is obvious, but I haven't been keeping up very well.


----------



## Shieze

This is the same watch as the previous response in this thread.


----------



## frogger17

Shieze said:


> This is the same watch as the previous response in this thread.


Thanks. Glad to see that that issue got worked out.


----------



## Shieze

It finally shipped out of Germany and at that point FedEx properly scanned it again.


----------



## Ian_O

Out of the waiting lounge this morning with one beauty. Two more to look forward to in October!


----------



## Dismayed

I just took delivery of a Flieger no logo (for my son) and of a Marine Original for myself. Nice watches! Well worth the wait.


----------



## puck42

Does anybody have a status update for his TO1 yet? The very first ones had a delivery date of end of July (mine was mid of October) than it have been delayed sadly... The longer I wait the more I "switch" between different models. Right now I would get a Flieger B instead, but the Marines are also nice...


----------



## henrychan

Just ordered my Flieger today, cant wait to get it!


----------



## frogger17

henrychan said:


> Just ordered my Flieger today, cant wait to get it!


Great first post! Welcome to WUS and the Stowa forum.


----------



## Ian_O

henrychan said:


> Just ordered my Flieger today, cant wait to get it!


The wait will seem long, but it will all be worth it when the watch arrives. You'll love it!


----------



## funkeruski

Just order my Flieger 6498 today. Will be my first Stowa. What's with the four month wait on these things? They just have one guy in a room putting these things together?


----------



## StufflerMike

funkeruski said:


> Just order my Flieger 6498 today. Will be my first Stowa. What's with the four month wait on these things? They just have one guy in a room putting these things together?


Flick through this forum, do a search and you are in the know (read: You are not the first raising this issue which has been discussed here in extenso) ;-)


----------



## henrychan

Ian_O said:


> The wait will seem long, but it will all be worth it when the watch arrives. You'll love it!


Ya! really look forward to that. The official site mentioned the watch will be delivered around Christmas Eve. Hope I can get it as my Xmas gift!


----------



## tick_tok

I am now part of the Stowa waiting lounge - happy to have a Stowa on the way, kinda sad that realistically it'll be 2014 before I get it. Stowa Marine Original polished with black croco strap and polished deployment.


----------



## Ian_O

tick_tok said:


> I am now part of the Stowa waiting lounge - happy to have a Stowa on the way, kinda sad that realistically it'll be 2014 before I get it. Stowa Marine Original polished with black croco strap and polished deployment.


Great choice!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Ian_O said:


> Great choice!


Im Glad I ordered my Prodiver Limette weeks ago for a scheduled Shipment Time of "End of of November". Looks like all new watch Shipments are now showing Dec 23rd.


----------



## Ric356II

Ordered a Stowa Ikarus with onion crown today


----------



## CM HUNTER

Ric356II said:


> Ordered a Stowa Ikarus with onion crown today


I see you decided on the Ikarus, and finally bit the bullet and placed your order. The Ikarus is a unique watch among the Stowa offerings, and a tremendous value. I think it will add nicely to your collection of black dialed watches. Good call on the onion crown too. Congratulations, and enjoy it when you get it.


----------



## paulinprague

Payment accepted by Stowa, and I'm excited! when do you think the seatime will arrive?


----------



## Ric356II

CM HUNTER said:


> I see you decided on the Ikarus, and finally bit the bullet and placed your order. The Ikarus is a unique watch among the Stowa offerings, and a tremendous value. I think it will add nicely to your collection of black dialed watches. Good call on the onion crown too. Congratulations, and enjoy it when you get it.


Thanks CM HUNTER ;-)

I had to order before I changed my mind again! Looking forward to it's arrival, can't wait!


----------



## Student.Boots

I've got a few straps for watches that I don't have yet. Do I have a problem?








Bertrand

Edit: good god that image is huge, I need to start re-sizing


----------



## StufflerMike

Buy 4 Stowa and your problem is solved.


----------



## Student.Boots

Yeah but then I'll just get more straps while waiting for those and before you know it I'm sleeping in the museum and because my Stowa will be that bad.


----------



## Rugie

I'll be leaving this waiting lounge soon! I paid for Stowa MO Roman with engraving on August 20th. I also ordered 2 croco bands with it and I have read the paperwork with that can extend the delivery time a bit longer. Anyone have a guess of how much longer I will have to wait? These last few weeks are dragging!


----------



## Precedent

Officially joining the waiting lounge..


----------



## CSSTAP

Ordered a Flieger no logo yesterday. I should get it by the end of November.


----------



## kornyken

Ordered mine for October shipment but has yet to receive confirmation to make payment. When do I usually receive the confirmation?


----------



## StufflerMike

STOWA FAQ:

Please note that payment is due only shortly before the shipment, not at the date of order placement.
Kindly note that we will contact you regarding payment *some days before delivery.*


----------



## Mercurian

Received email from Stowa!

"By increasing capacity in production, we will probably be able to deliver your ordered watch already in September ( (10-14 days on receipt of payment) even though shipment was confirmed for October."

Its coming sooner than expected! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Nithy

Which watch is that?


----------



## Mercurian

Nithy if you are asking me, I ordered a Flieger Chrono automatic.


----------



## lachlan

I ordered a Prodiver a few days ago... Thought I'd make a post to highlight the excellent service I received - a day after the order Nina from Stowa emailed to confirm my choice of hand colours.. at this point I asked about the possibility of splitting my order over a couple of shipments to reduce my potential customs bill (we pay 10% for all shipments over $AUD1000 in Australia).. I had expected a no, or an annoyed response, but Nina was extremely accommodating, completely willing to ship the watch on rubber with the bracelet and bezels separately.. including looking up the exchange rate and suggesting to invoice shipping separately to keep the invoices low.

I've dealt with a lot of cottage industry guys in the states buying camping gear, and while they're famed for good customer service I've never received the quality of service I've already gotten from Stowa. Already really happy my money is going to them and looking forward to the watch.


----------



## Nithy

Mercurian said:


> Nithy if you are asking me, I ordered a Flieger Chrono automatic.


Yes, I was. Thanks.


----------



## eggplanty

Received my Antea KS actually about 6-7 weeks early. I was expecting it at the end of October but I received a payment email 7 days ago, and then received it 6 days later by Fedex. Love the Antea KS!


----------



## alfred.newman

Excellent news! Hope mine gets ready earlier too...


----------



## Nithy

Nice! I have one due at the end of January. I'd love to receive it before Christmas...


----------



## Cabamaru

I was expecting a Stowa MO in October. I got a payment request 2 days ago, watch was shipped yesterday and as I am excited to be receiving it today, I have been tracking the package quite often. It went from Germany yesterday afternoon, to Paris arriving in the UK to my nearest Fedex depot in Enfield at 07:18 to be delivered by 12:00. Now I am getting this:

9:40 amAt local FedEx facility
ENFIELD GB
Package not due for delivery
9:40 amAt local FedEx facility
ENFIELD GB
7:18 amAt local FedEx facility
ENFIELD GB
4:01 amAt destination sort facility
STANSTED GB
3:33 amIn transit
ROISSY CHARLES DE GAULLE CEDEX FR
2:13 amDeparted FedEx location
ROISSY CHARLES DE GAULLE CEDEX FR
* - *

9/11/2013 - Wednesday
11:46 pmArrived at FedEx location
ROISSY CHARLES DE GAULLE CEDEX FR
11:16 pmIn transit
FRANKFURT DE
10:51 pmIn transit
FRANKFURT DE
9:13 pmIn transit
FRANKFURT DE
9:13 pmIn transit
FRANKFURT DE
7:15 pmLeft FedEx origin facility
KARLSRUHE DE
6:36 pmPicked up
KARLSRUHE DE
Package received after FedEx cutoff
7:27 amShipment information sent to FedEx

And it has changed to due for delivery on Friday 12:00.

I don't get it. If it could get from Germany to Enfield in 12 hours, why would they not deliver today? Arrrgggghhhh


----------



## paulinprague

Paid for my Seatime on 28th August, and have just received notice of shipping today. Stowa says a small gift will be put in the box to say sorry for the wait. Postcards? Wine? Leather strap???


----------



## Cabamaru

paulinprague said:


> Paid for my Seatime on 28th August, and have just received notice of shipping today. Stowa says a small gift will be put in the box to say sorry for the wait. Postcards? Wine? Leather strap???


Another watch???


----------



## GBagley

Ordered a Flieger 6498 back in May. Delivery was set for end September, but I haven't heard anything yet. Getting anxious!


----------



## Mercurian

Mine is finally on its way! Woohoo!

Keep going back to Fedex tracking system to check on the status. LOL

Left France Fedex facility, should be in the air now.. =)


----------



## StufflerMike

Mercurian said:


> Mine is finally on its way! Woohoo!
> 
> Keep going back to Fedex tracking system to check on the status. LOL
> 
> Left France Fedex facility, should be in the air now.. =)


And now....................music..............I*n the air tonight*


----------



## Mercurian

stuffler said:


> And now....................music..............I*n the air tonight*
> 
> View attachment 1224379


Fedex went to Guangzhou, China instead of Singapore....... Boooo.... :-(

I'm really abusing the Fedex Tracking function.. LOL


----------



## Orsoni

Two months down

Two months to go


----------



## Mercurian

I am out of here! 

Will be posting photos soon!

Thank you Stowa for the early delivery!


----------



## puck42

Changed my order today from the Testaf Flieger to a Flieger B with Top grade movement. Still in for the delivery in end of october - soooo close...


----------



## makoto

Looks like I am in good company. I am patiently awaiting an Antea 365


----------



## Precedent

Mercurian said:


> I am out of here!
> 
> Will be posting photos soon!
> 
> Thank you Stowa for the early delivery!


What was your expected delivery date?


----------



## GBagley

For those waiting -- check your junk/spam mail folders. I found my request for payment from Stowa there, after checking with Stowa and asking about it.

Just sent payment. So my Flieger 6498 should be shipping soon! Ordered it back in June, with an 'end of September' delivery estimate. Right on time


----------



## kitkityeah

just ordered my flieger few days ago and its gonna take a long time to get that baby done......


----------



## Mercurian

Precedent said:


> What was your expected delivery date?


My expected date was Oct. So I got it much earlier..


----------



## makoto

GBagley said:


> For those waiting -- check your junk/spam mail folders. I found my request for payment from Stowa there....


Same. Now to poke around the gmail options / settings to fix this ridiculousness.


----------



## GBagley

Well, mine has shipped! Expected delivery this Thursday. Can't wait


----------



## Dann

I just received notice of payment from Stowa yesterday, woohoo. I know this has been asked before but do you just go to the back and ask them to transfer the amount due with the info that they have given you. Is it that easy? Also, I remember someone said that they paid with Paypal but got hit with some unexpected fees. So, bank with or Paypal? Thanks for any insights - Dann (BTW it is a Flieger manual wind)


----------



## GBagley

I paid with Paypal. No unexpected fees so far...wouldn't be surprised if I get hit with some customs import fee a little though (has happened with a few other international shipments I've received lately).


----------



## GBagley

I'm out! Received my Stowa today. Flieger 6498 Handwound. Couldn't be happier. Well worth the wait b-)

Here are some cell phone pictures:



(with an Omega Moonwatch on the left, my only other display back)



The new, full collection (Vintage Bovet Chrono, Sinn 356 Acrylic Chrono, Omega Speedy Pro 3572.50 Hesalite Moonwatch, and the Stowa Flieger 6498)


----------



## GBagley

Two more, then I'm done...


----------



## Torrefies

GBagley said:


> Two more, then I'm done...


Show off!! 
Beautiful though - and it fits in well with your collection! 
I'm super psyched because I received the email for payment for my MA today! Several weeks sooner than I expected, with an initial delivery of the end of October. Seems I'm not the only one getting their watches earlier than expected - perhaps Stowa is ahead of the game? |>|>|>


----------



## senna89wc12

I was in the lounge for only less than a week, then this beauty is now on my wrist. A Prodiver with nickel hands. b-) I love the nickel hands. They look so different compared to the orange and black hands combination on my previous white dial Prodiver. This piece is an exhibition watch with a discounted price. Very happy that I was able to get this. I think this watch was available on Stowa website for at least a month. I sold the first Prodiver I had foolishly and I have missed it dearly. This one is a keeper for sure.

Special thanks to Jörg for replying my PM regarding the order and Ms. Hafner for giving me the promptest e-mail replies. And of course, the rest of Stowa Team.


----------



## Torrefies

senna89wc12 said:


> I was in the lounge for only less than a week, then this beauty is now on my wrist. A Prodiver with nickel hands. b-) I love the nickel hands. They look so different compared to the orange and black hands combination on my previous white dial Prodiver. This piece is an exhibition watch with a discounted price. Very happy that I was able to get this. I think this watch was available on Stowa website for at least a month. I sold the first Prodiver I had foolishly and I have missed it dearly. This one is a keeper for sure.
> 
> Special thanks to Jörg for replying my PM regarding the order and Ms. Hafner for giving me the promptest e-mail replies. And of course, the rest of Stowa Team.
> 
> View attachment 1234038


I saw that one a few times on the website, along with a few different marines and another prodiver if I am mistaken. My fingers itched to buy one of them, despite the fact that I already had a watch on order. Lucky you for picking it up, and thanks for keeping me from more temptation! It looks superb!


----------



## senna89wc12

Torrefies said:


> I saw that one a few times on the website, along with a few different marines and another prodiver if I am mistaken. My fingers itched to buy one of them, despite the fact that I already had a watch on order. Lucky you for picking it up, and thanks for keeping me from more temptation! It looks superb!


Thanks Torrefies. The watch was on Stowa's website for at least a month I think. I am very lucky to be able to buy it. Originally I was getting the KS 41 instead of the Prodiver but at the end I bought the Prodiver because of its sportiness and tough look. I missed my previous one and I knew I had to buy one again.


----------



## faifaifai

Yay, got this little beast this morning. 
Ordered in May and got it now in late September, fair enough for me. 
My first manual winding watch and it is stunning. 
Hope you guys get your hand on as soon as possible too!


----------



## centralcoastbuc

senna89wc12 said:


> I was in the lounge for only less than a week, then this beauty is now on my wrist. A Prodiver with nickel hands. b-) I love the nickel hands. They look so different compared to the orange and black hands combination on my previous white dial Prodiver. This piece is an exhibition watch with a discounted price. Very happy that I was able to get this. I think this watch was available on Stowa website for at least a month. I sold the first Prodiver I had foolishly and I have missed it dearly. This one is a keeper for sure.
> 
> Special thanks to Jörg for replying my PM regarding the order and Ms. Hafner for giving me the promptest e-mail replies. And of course, the rest of Stowa Team.
> 
> View attachment 1234038


Very nice and unique.

Steve


----------



## Marc Stang

First post in the forum. Just ordered a Flieger Baumuster B with dark brown strap. Delivery time set for April, but at least I will have some time to save some money. Was deliberating for a while between the Stowa and the Loca but finally settled on the 40 mm size and more contemporary look of the Stowa as I also want to be able to use it as a dress watch for work. Only 6.5 months to go.


----------



## Student.Boots

Two and five months left to go for an Ikarus and Antea KS respectively.


----------



## Xeeric

Just ordered a Marine Automatic with Silver Dial  can't wait!


----------



## Torrefies

Aaaaaaaand I'm out!
Marine Auto with polished case, white dial, and signed crown is here!









It's weird how perfect it looks and feels on my wrist. Maybe it is because I am used to the feeling of my flieger and they have the same case? Maybe it's because i have been looking at pictures of this watch and its variants since late 2011 but have never seen one in the flesh? Maybe it is just a perfect watch.

With my flieger









good luck waiting everyone. be strong.


----------



## Xeeric

Torrefies said:


> Aaaaaaaand I'm out!
> Marine Auto with polished case, white dial, and signed crown is here!
> 
> View attachment 1239510


Looks beautiful, enjoy it! Can't wait for mine


----------



## Torrefies

Thanks Xeeric! It's a tough call between the white and silver dials, I hope you post pics when yours gets in


----------



## Jfha1210

Out of the waiting lounge!!! Happy bunny!!! 
Just received my flieger baumuster B... It is gorgeous! It is even better than in pictures 
And the lume is absolutly great!!!!
I'll post some pictures later


----------



## mdd10

I'm out! picked up 365 @ fedex today.


----------



## Student.Boots

Woo! Got the payment request from Barbara today! Now I have to wait until Oct 22nd for some money to transfer to my paypal account so I can actually pay Stowa.


----------



## Nikoloz

i'm in the waiting a bit over a month for now.
the confirmation i got said end of november so hopefully, this year i'll get MO...
i'm sure this has been raised numerous times, but instead of browsing this huge thread, i'll ask again - i'm right in my understanding that i have only to receive an confirmation email, to get in the line?
or i have to take some other actons, reply to the email, with confimation, something else? thanks


----------



## StufflerMike

Да
Next email from Stowa will be the payment request.


----------



## Nikoloz

stuffler said:


> Да
> Next email from Stowa will be the payment request.


Спасибо
Haha, thanks mate!


----------



## kj2757

Hello All,

I'm a new inmate - and wanted to introduce myself. I placed the order around 2 AM after many days of research and soul-searching. The tragedy is that the wait time for the Antea KS just went up to end of April, 2014. Just last week it was mid-March. Cheers for Stowa...but pity for me.


----------



## puck42

Student.Boots said:


> Woo! Got the payment request from Barbara today!


When was your due date? I am in for the end of October, but still no payment request. I have a surgery in 2 weeks and I pray every day, that I will receive it before...


----------



## Student.Boots

The site said mid-November when I ordered my Ikarus. Hope you get your email soon and good luck with the operation.


----------



## Orsoni

3 months down.

1 month to go


----------



## rmullins

Just had to sign up on the forums (been lurking for a while) to post in this thread

Flieger with logo and date with ETA 2824-2 TOP movement with blued screws and brown leather strap without rivets 


The delivery time is from January 2014

Can't wait


----------



## centralcoastbuc

Whoooooo! I got the payment email today for my TO1!

Steve


----------



## Cheshire Mark

This is turture, my wife has ordered me a Stowa for our 30th Wedding Anniversery on The 29th October, I wish I could access her email account so I know if its on time or not. I will know in 12 days time


----------



## The Falcon

First post, and i joined the waiting list. Ordered a T01 Testaf on 28 September, advised delivery by 23 December....the wait is killing me. At least it gives me plenty of time to squirrel away funds to pay for it (so my wife is none the wiser! )


----------



## freight dog

The Falcon said:


> First post, and i joined the waiting list. Ordered a T01 Testaf on 28 September, advised delivery by 23 December....the wait is killing me. At least it gives me plenty of time to squirrel away funds to pay for it (so my wife is none the wiser! )


Excellent! Make sure to post pics. I've been looking forward to seeing a TO1 in a customers hands since I found out about it.


----------



## daddy1st

I'm officially in the waiting lounge, with a Flieger TO1 Testaf on order and a deliver date of Mid January 2014. I was thinking about pulling the trigger for a week or two and when the delivery date on Stowa's site moved from December to January I figured I'd better just get it ordered. Now if I can only hold off on buying anything else in the mean time...


----------



## alfred.newman

Almost there! Got the payment email today! Just 2-3 weeks more for my Flieger to be ready!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dann

Flieger 2801 Hand wind just arrived yesterday via FedEx. Woo Hoo. No customs fee. I wonder if the government shutdown had anything to do with that. Great looking watch. Nice job Stowa.


----------



## Ian_O

I got that very welcome email from FedEx today. Should be the proud owner of two more Stowa watches on Monday, hopefully.


----------



## centralcoastbuc

Dann said:


> Flieger 2801 Hand wind just arrived yesterday via FedEx. Woo Hoo. No customs fee. I wonder if the government shutdown had anything to do with that. Great looking watch. Nice job Stowa.


You will probably get the bill in a few weeks. It wont be that much though.

Steve


----------



## WatchDialOrange

centralcoastbuc said:


> You will probably get the bill in a few weeks. It wont be that much though.
> 
> Steve


Funny thing is you never know exactly what the customs bill will be.


----------



## Ian_O

Well that's it. FedEx delivered this morning so that's me out of the "waiting lounge" .... until the next order ...! Photos in separate thread.


----------



## ghettoHorologist

Just got mine this morning as well so I'm also out of the waiting lounge. For those of you who have not had the chance to hold one yet, the wait is worth it.


----------



## Student.Boots

Ahh, so many of you guys getting your orders lately. I'm not expecting to have my Ikarus in my hands under late November/early December...


Bertrand


----------



## Orsoni

I received an e-mail this morning telling me of an expected delivery in about 2 to 3 weeks, or around Mid-November as had been originally estimated


----------



## kitkityeah

Orsoni said:


> I received an e-mail this morning telling me of an expected delivery in about 2 to 3 weeks, or around Mid-November as had been originally estimated


nice one, which one did you get??


----------



## The Falcon

freight dog said:


> Excellent! Make sure to post pics. I've been looking forward to seeing a TO1 in a customers hands since I found out about it.


Will do b-) received an email from Luisa a couple of days ago and looks like I might be able to get it earlier due to production increase on the T01. I must say the communication from Stowa has been first class :-!


----------



## shutterbug

Woooohooo, order my Flieger2801 in August and it is on its way to me today, i should get it on Monday according to fedex.


----------



## hidden830726

After pounding WUS and reviews available, finally order a Flieger Baumuster B today, and likely to get it some where Jan 2014. Hope to join you guys soon.



Sent from Mokochan_malaysia_using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Welcome to Watchuseek and welcome to the Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa Forum as well.


----------



## Orsoni

kitkityeah said:


> nice one, which one did you get??


Marine Original


----------



## Student.Boots

I have to wait for funds to be transferred from my bank account to paypal, so even though I got the payment request two weeks (Yup, the magic 14 days ago) I didn't pay Stowa until this Tuesday, the 22nd. What do I get this morning? An email with a DHL tracking number a solid 14 days (Boom!) after the payment request.
So. Bloody. Excited!


----------



## makoto

Please post pictures when you receive your Ikarus. I had considered it, so I would be very interested to see more pictures of it. Thanks.


----------



## Patonki

I have been lusting after the beautifully sterile and simple Stowa Flieger without logo and finally made the order! Delivery around next January (top spec with blue screws)  Also hoping to get a black or white 1938 chrono when I finish university in a few years. I have the order confirmation sitting in my inbox. Is the next email from stowa going to be a payment notice?

PS. Does the old style brown strap fit a 6.5 inch wrist properly or should I ask for additional holes?


----------



## StufflerMike

What do the FAQ say ?



> Please note that payment is due only shortly before the shipment, not at the date of order placement.
> 
> Kindly note that we will contact you regarding payment some days before delivery.


So yes, next email will be the pay now notification.


----------



## Canadianjam2

Been lurking for several weeks and finally ordered a Flieger 40mm no date, no logo, FL23883 engraving with top grade 2824 blue screws. I know the experience of waiting several months for a watch (Tudor Heritage) is part of the fun so im excited to be on waiting list until January 2014! Any other suggestions to add to my growing collection?


----------



## rmullins

Is it January yet?


----------



## ghettoHorologist

Patonki said:


> I have been lusting after the beautifully sterile and simple Stowa Flieger without logo and finally made the order! Delivery around next January (top spec with blue screws)  Also hoping to get a black or white 1938 chrono when I finish university in a few years. I have the order confirmation sitting in my inbox. Is the next email from stowa going to be a payment notice?
> 
> PS. Does the old style brown strap fit a 6.5 inch wrist properly or should I ask for additional holes?


I have a 6.5 inch wrist and recently received my Flieger with a deployment clasp. I gave them the wrong measurements of my wrist so I did have to add an additional hole myself on the standard size strap. Once I did that I feel like it fits perfectly. You can ask Stowa and they can provide you better advice.


----------



## Patonki

Thanks! I'll try doing that


----------



## kornyken

Finally made my payment for my Antea 390. My sister is an airstewardess based in Singapore and travels to Frankfurt on monthly basis! She will help me pick it up on 16th Nov. Can't wait!!!


----------



## inlieu

kornyken said:


> Finally made my payment for my Antea 390. My sister is an airstewardess based in Singapore and travels to Frankfurt on monthly basis! She will help me pick it up on 16th Nov. Can't wait!!!


Congrats! Just curious, why not just have it delivered? It only takes a couple of days.


----------



## kornyken

inlieu said:


> Congrats! Just curious, why not just have it delivered? It only takes a couple of days.


Thanks! I'm from Malaysia and shipping will cost up to 60Euro I last check. That is almost 10% of the watch netting off VAT. That's a lot for me. And since my sister travels there on a monthly basis, she can collect it at the hotel she's staying plus shipping is free within Germany.

I can afford this...just marginally, so trying to save every bit so I can and go for the Flieger A soon!


----------



## inlieu

kornyken said:


> Thanks! I'm from Malaysia and shipping will cost up to 60Euro I last check. That is almost 10% of the watch netting off VAT. That's a lot for me. And since my sister travels there on a monthly basis, she can collect it at the hotel she's staying plus shipping is free within Germany.
> 
> I can afford this...just marginally, so trying to save every bit so I can and go for the Flieger A soon!


I see. Congrats again! Definitely get the Flieger, you won't be disappointed. I have an A dial and am waiting on my Antea.


----------



## ev13wt

A seat available in here?

TO1 incoming.

Since I just suck at waiting, I decided to build my own TO1 so I can wear it during the waiting period.












Reading the PDF brochure for the watch, I learned a couple new things I did know about before regarding this model. None of this is found on the internet pages. These points sealed the deal for me. Especially the Viton* brand sealing.

**Viton* is a brand of fluoropolymer elastomer for harsh environments made by DuPont Performance Elastomers L.L.C.

*Resistance to liquids*
typical during air traffic
Case, glass and sealants may not be damaged during occasional
and short contact with those liquids at an ambient temperature of
+23°. Those liquids are for example fuels like Kerosin, gas, diesel but
also de-icer agents like ethylene glycol or propylene glycol which
are very aggressive as well as oils and lubricants .

*Mounting of straps*
The strap system must resist a tension of at least 200N
(ca. 20 kg) according to DIN 8306/ISO 6425, article 7.5.1
without any damage.

*G-mechanical test*
The watch has to resist an acceleration of 6-G in each position
(dial above and below, 6 above, 9 above)
during at least one minute in each case.


----------



## centralcoastbuc

ev13wt said:


> A seat available in here?
> 
> TO1 incoming.
> 
> Since I just suck at waiting, I decided to build my own TO1 so I can wear it during the waiting period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading the PDF brochure for the watch, I learned a couple new things I did know about before regarding this model. None of this is found on the internet pages. These points sealed the deal for me. Especially the Viton* brand sealing.
> 
> **Viton* is a brand of fluoropolymer elastomer for harsh environments made by DuPont Performance Elastomers L.L.C.
> 
> *Resistance to liquids*
> typical during air traffic
> Case, glass and sealants may not be damaged during occasional
> and short contact with those liquids at an ambient temperature of
> +23°. Those liquids are for example fuels like Kerosin, gas, diesel but
> also de-icer agents like ethylene glycol or propylene glycol which
> are very aggressive as well as oils and lubricants .
> 
> *Mounting of straps*
> The strap system must resist a tension of at least 200N
> (ca. 20 kg) according to DIN 8306/ISO 6425, article 7.5.1
> without any damage.
> 
> *G-mechanical test*
> The watch has to resist an acceleration of 6-G in each position
> (dial above and below, 6 above, 9 above)
> during at least one minute in each case.


Thanks for the info. I may have to try that. I paid two weeks ago and still no shipment. I shouldn't have gotten myself excied when I got the payment email.

Steve


----------



## Cheshire Mark

centralcoastbuc said:


> Thanks for the info. I may have to try that. I paid two weeks ago and still no shipment. I shouldn't have gotten myself excied when I got the payment email.
> 
> Steve


Just got payment email today

Mark


----------



## ev13wt

centralcoastbuc said:


> Thanks for the info. I may have to try that. I paid two weeks ago and still no shipment. I shouldn't have gotten myself excied when I got the payment email.
> 
> Steve


I ordered and the website said 23rd December. But I paid 2 German cats to ninja their way into the Stowa headquarters and slide my order sheet in line before yours. This is why you haven't received anything.


----------



## Student.Boots

ev13wt said:


> But I paid 2 German cats to ninja their way into the Stowa headquarters and slide my order sheet in line before yours


YOU'RE WRINKLING MY MIND


----------



## hidden830726

kornyken said:


> Thanks! I'm from Malaysia and shipping will cost up to 60Euro I last check. That is almost 10% of the watch netting off VAT. That's a lot for me. And since my sister travels there on a monthly basis, she can collect it at the hotel she's staying plus shipping is free within Germany.
> 
> I can afford this...just marginally, so trying to save every bit so I can and go for the Flieger A soon!


Hi im from Malaysia too, recently i check, as long as same shipping month, can pool shipping together and save the EUR60. I'm in line for a Flieger B in Jan 14.


----------



## ev13wt

Student.Boots said:


> YOU'RE WRINKLING MY MIND




Here is a lume shot of the TO1 I haven't seen before. From STOWA @ Facebook


----------



## centralcoastbuc

My TO1 is in the air now. Should be stuck in Memphis customs in no time. 

Steve


----------



## hidden830726

Ok. Black forest on the way.


----------



## StufflerMike

hidden830726 said:


> Ok. Black forest on the way.


Huh ?? On the way ? Isn't the estimated delivery time April 2014?


----------



## hidden830726

Ya. I meant April 14. 



Sent from my RM-821_apac_malaysia_316 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

I sent payment, so hopefully I'm within plus or minus one week from delivery of my MO


----------



## Student.Boots

Welp. I've now lost all faith in Canada Post. Last time I had something arrive via them the post man saw the closed gate, turned around a left, leaving only the 'missed you' note. This time my brother and I had the dogs inside and the gate open. STILL they managed to miss me.








F71-Leather-Bolt | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
But my Ikarus is here, and I love it and will never part ways with it. See you all next time. Probably for a 1938 Chrono and probably in a few years.


----------



## centralcoastbuc

centralcoastbuc said:


> My TO1 is in the air now. Should be stuck in Memphis customs in no time.
> 
> Steve


Well, it zipped through Memphis customs while they were sleeping! It's in Cali for delivery this Morning!

Steve


----------



## ev13wt

centralcoastbuc said:


> Well, it zipped through Memphis customs while they were sleeping! It's in Cali for delivery this Morning!
> 
> Steve


Charge that camera up.


----------



## Ric356II

Received an e-mail this morning...

_"we have good news for you!_
_Your ordered watch will be ready for shipment within the next 2-3 weeks after we receive your payment."_

Sent payment straight away, not long to wait now ;-)


----------



## centralcoastbuc

I'm out! This has to be the most readable dial I have ever seen! Very white print vs very black dial. Lume is a nice blue green also.

Steve


----------



## alfred.newman

Wait is over: Flieger B, 2801, just out-of-the-box. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puck42

Received the payment request recently. In 2-3 weeks the waiting is over (5 month overall after I have changed my order) and I am so excited to see how the movement in chronometer finish (one of those ~280 movements they offered recently) will look. It is so close now, but yet I check my mails much more often than usual...


----------



## Ric356II

My *Stowa Ikarus* was delivered a short while ago by the FedEx man ;-)


----------



## Nikoloz

puck42 said:


> Received the payment request recently. In 2-3 weeks the waiting is over (5 month overall after I have changed my order) and I am so excited to see how the movement in chronometer finish (one of those ~280 movements they offered recently) will look. It is so close now, but yet I check my mails much more often than usual...


5 months is almost a crime, i admire your will power, lol

i've also received payment request for MO yesterday (a little bit over two month of waiting), so hopefully in 2-3 weeks (more a month, considering the shipping time as well) i'll stop looking at online pictures and start to admire it on my wrist...


----------



## tick_tok

New Stowa Marine Original with Roman numerals is waiting for me at home - I'm out of the waiting lounge after a reasonable 3 months.


----------



## mko

I'm out too after 8 months! Worth the wait though.








I'll be back again coz I'll be ordering either a Flieger or a Marine. 
Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

mko said:


> I'm out too after 8 months! Worth the wait though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back again coz I'll be ordering either a Flieger or a Marine.
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Outstanding love the Limette hands and the New Black/ Silver bezel!! Lets see some writs shots soon please.


----------



## Srben

Waiting on my Steinhart O1B Ceramic.

Please hurry.

_Please_...


----------



## mko

Thanks. I originally ordered one with orange hands, but when they came out with the limette hands, forget it! I loved the combination with the new bezel. Here is a wrist shot.










Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## senna89wc12

mko said:


> I'm out too after 8 months! Worth the wait though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back again coz I'll be ordering either a Flieger or a Marine.
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Congrats! Love the limette hands. The orange paper booklet is a nice touch. Guess orange is Stowa's signature color now.


----------



## micahpop

Hey Fellas, guess I'll pull up a chair and have a seat. Just placed an order for the Flieger A 6498. February of 2014... seems so far away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B00n

No Logo Flieger - I Got the FedEx notice on Monday for an estimated delivery for Wednesday. I was amazed at that timeline, but it looked to moving along as estimated from KARLSRUHE DE to FRANKFURT DE to Memphis TN, but is now delayed in Longwood, FL, which is about a 5 minute drive from my office... I'm sure it will not be too much longer - Hope to have it for the weekend. I will probably be back in the waiting room soon for a Marine Chrono.


----------



## Ajbbi

Long time watcher, first time commenter. Ordered a Flieger without logo and date in August. Just got an email from Regine letting me know it has been shipped. The order is at 60% according to DHL. Very excited!


----------



## BSLNoel

Just placed an order! 

Ikarus TOP movement, standard crown, on black strap no rivets with the matte deployment clasp installed. Mid February deliverable date. 

I can't wait. Cheers!


----------



## Toy2211

Hi all, I have been browsing this forum for quite some time, what an excellent and informative one it is. Have placed an order for an Antea 365 A10 yesterday with a delivery date of mid Feb 2014. It's going to be a long wait. All the best.


----------



## CubicMan

Payment sent last night,
Ordered a Flieger Chrono,
Waiting for the watch!


----------



## ZAQ

Out from the waiting lounge: Stowa flieger no logo, no date arrived today. Thanks again Stowa for great customer service!


----------



## Orsoni

I've just received my Marine Original!

unfortunately, I can't leave the waiting lounge just yet, as I recently placed an order for an Antea 365 

The MO looks beautiful. It's my first manual wind watch, so I'm eager to wear it.

i will post pictures in the other thread.


----------



## kornyken

Received my Antea 390 A10 last week. Amazing.


----------



## Orsoni

One and a half months until the due date for my Antea 365.

I've had my Marine Original for about a week now. I find the stark simplicity of the dial face to be an understated beauty :-!


----------



## Nikoloz

i am out
It was a long wait but soo much worth it...


----------



## Nithy

I just received a payment request for the Antea KS that I ordered this past July. It was originally scheduled for delivery at the end of January but it looks like I will receive it before Christmas if all goes well. I'm pleasantly surprised!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

My Prodiver was just delayed 1 more month so wont have delivery until 2014 January.


----------



## Bradjhomes

WatchDialOrange said:


> My Prodiver was just delayed 1 more month so wont have delivery until 2014 January.


Don't worry. It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## rmullins

rmullins said:


> Just had to sign up on the forums (been lurking for a while) to post in this thread
> 
> Flieger with logo and date with ETA 2824-2 TOP movement with blued screws and brown leather strap without rivets
> 
> 
> The delivery time is from January 2014
> 
> Can't wait


I feel like I have had the Jeopardy song playing through my head for almost two months now. I check my inbox and spam filter every morning in hopes of seeing the request for payment!


----------



## Ita

I'm standing at the door of the "Waiting Lounge" waiting for Luisa to get to work and reply to my e-mail...

For some reason the Pink Floyd song "Learing to Fly" is in my head...

_Into the distance, a ribbon of black
Stretched to the point of no turning back...

There's no sensation to compare with this
Suspended animation - a state of bliss... :think:

_I should be stepping into the Lounge later today with and expected delivery of mid-Feb 14... |>

Ita


----------



## Nithy

So... I sent payment on the 10th and my watch shipped out today (the 12th). Isn't two days a quick ship time for Stowa? I was expecting to have to wait a week or two after submitting payment... Someone must have cancelled their Antea KS order.....

Edit: FedEx is scheduled to deliver the watch this coming Tuesday.


----------



## Shieze

I just got my payment request over a month early for my Antea KS. I really hope Canadian customs and FexEx are quicker with this then they were with my Flieger. I really hope to get it before Christmas.


----------



## Ita

I'm in the Lounge... I Have an order number!

It's rather nice in here... Are there any magazines? Can I get a cocktail or a cognac?

Ita


----------



## CubicMan

The wait is actually longer than what I think when I first saw the delivery date.... 
Why Dec 23 cannot just come earlier?

= )


----------



## Apollo83

Hi folks. Interesting mix of bauhaus, marine and aviation decor in this lounge...

So I ordered my first Stowa, an Antea KS, a few days ago just before the price went up €100 - I already feel like I got an Advent discount!
I chose the Antea after a recent decision making process on this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/handwound-small-seconds-white-dial-947719.html
It looks like a beautiful watch in the pictures - can it be as good in real life?
Time will tell - only another 5.5 months to go!

Fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## brainless

Apollo83 said:


> So I ordered my first Stowa,.........
> It looks like a beautiful watch in the pictures - *can it be as good in real life?*


No,

it cannot..............................................it is even *better* in real life










and her ancestor, now 75 to 80 years old










You won't regret the time you have to wait.

Merry Christmas,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Apollo83

Brainless...
I thought this was a waiting lounge not a torture chamber!
Showing me the watch I have to wait 6 months for! Arggghhhh
It looks great by the way! :-!
Also enjoyed your thread on your visit to the Stowa open day - thanks for that.
WUS is all I have to live on while I wait - I suspect a lot of time in this Stowa forum looking at pictures of 'my' watch to be!

Tschüss!


----------



## Fikk

I'm joining you.
The black dial handwinding Partitio is not available on the website so the adventcalendar is a good excuse to order one.


----------



## orangep7

It's quite busy in here! Do you mind if I join you?

I managed to get a Black Forest LE Flieger yesterday in the second wave. I may be here for a while though - June 2014 perhaps.........


----------



## Fikk

Make yourself comfortable.
I'm already enjoying being here


----------



## orangep7

Fikk said:


> Make yourself comfortable.
> I'm already enjoying being here


Have you been here since July? What's a typical day like?


----------



## Fikk

I joined the lounge half an hour before you so I can't really tell you yet what is a typical day like.


----------



## orangep7

I see. What are you waiting for?


----------



## Fikk

For me it will be a black handwinding Partitio. Available through the advent calendar today.

Btw congrats for the Black Forest LE Flieger!


----------



## ScreenKiller

congrats both of you !
i also ordered an black forest flieger.
i was one of the first. manage to snap my birthdate no 102
since i'm buying this for my 18th birthday!


----------



## Orsoni

One month left before I hope to receive my Antea 365.


----------



## Ita

orangep7 said:


> Have you been here since July? What's a typical day like?


I only popped in a few days ago... It's a nice place, the cocktail waitresses are gorgeous, but I ordered a pizza an hour ago and I'm still waiting.... ;-)

Ita


----------



## ScreenKiller

waiting: filling us up with anticipation and when the anticipation bar is at its highest lvl , jorg starts delivering his watches. making them look worse then they are  which means they are awesome.


----------



## sduford

Just ordered my first Stowa! It's kind of funny because I love Stowas and I plan to eventually own an Antea KS, a Chronograph 1938 black and maybe even a Marine Auto.

But I never paid any attention to the Seatime. For the last two weeks I've been researching dozens of divers under $1000 to fill a hole in my collection as a rugged outdoors watch that I can wear to the beach as well as on a casual evening out with friends. I didn't even look at the Seatime until someone on this forum pointed out that it was a very solid and distinctive watch, and well under my price limit. I looked at it for ten minutes and ordered one right away. 

So my first Stowa is coming, and to my surprise it will not be an Antea! Now got to wait until February...


----------



## iggy-th

Just ordered Flieger no logo with Blue Screwed...... end of March end of March..... Lets pray


----------



## BicolXPress

Long time lurker.
I'm out of the waiting lounge. I received my flieger no logo with 2801 movement. Will post picture soon on the other thread.


----------



## Nithy

Same, my Antea KS arrived yesterday after being ordered back in July. Very happy!


----------



## rmullins

My order is scheduled for "deliverable from January 2014". Hopefully I'm getting close to the much awaited payment e-mail as this anticipation is driving me crazy.


----------



## Fikk

Stowa is closed from December 21st to January 6th so I hope you will have some good news soon after the 6th.


----------



## CubicMan

I am OUT! 
So much satisfied with the nice Flinger Chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

4 Flieger on the way.


----------



## Shieze

Looks like I am finally out of the lounge. I was at home as my daughter is sick and FedEx stopped by. I never even got a shipping notification this time so I was very surprised. I wasn't expecting it to ship out until tomorrow.


----------



## Nithy

I forgot to add a photo so here it is:










To those who are still waiting...it's worth it.


----------



## Steppy

Joining the lounge. I'm waiting for Black Forest LE Flieger no.150. May/June could not come soon enough.


----------



## brainless

Congrats on these new _Canadian_ Anteas, Shieze and Nithy,

Volker ;-)


----------



## rmullins

Fikk said:


> Stowa is closed from December 21st to January 6th so I hope you will have some good news soon after the 6th.


Thanks for the heads up. That still won't stop me from compulsively checking my e-mail, but at least I know they are closed.


----------



## Fikk

I should leave the lounge sooner than expected.
I received a shipment notice on Friday and the expected delivery is already tomorrow !


----------



## benjaminhenryatc

Antea 390 coming mid-Feb. 3ish months of hanging around with you folks. In the meantime, what other watches can I order....hmmmm.


----------



## dazwah

I have A fleiger ready on Feb. It's been a month and feels like an eternity! Can't wait to put it on.

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

+1

A Marine Auto for me... :-!

Mid Feb... Can't wait...

Ita


----------



## Ita

Although if I win the Christmas Eve Raffle...:think:

That will ease the pain... :-!

Ita


----------



## zpyder

If I win the raffle I'll be proposing to the girlfriend and the chrono would be MY engagement ring  of course if I don't win the raffle I'll likely end up buying a chrono in a few months when I propose anyway, just a few months later hehe

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rspoonz

Ordered a flieger handwind no logo.

Changed my order to a MA matt with silver dial (no date).

Still not convinced I made the right choice though. Like the 6498 - but love the long second hand on the MA. Like the matt finish on the MA - but the polished looks classy too. Love the silver dial - but the white dial on the MO looks fantastic. 

Arghhhh - too many choices.

...Richard


----------



## Mescalito

Just ordered a TO1 TESTAF - hope it's not to big for my 16cm wrist...


----------



## dazwah

What raffle?

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

dazwah said:


> What raffle?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


STOWA GmbH & Co.KG

Get onboard and donate... |>

Ita


----------



## StufflerMike

dazwah said:


> What raffle?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


That

STOWA Advent Calendar

24. December 2013

Today, at the 24th of December we have a very special surprise for you.

We raffle a STOWA Marine Chronograph worth 2.120,- €.

We'd like to encourage as much people as possible to donate to a charity organization.

To participate it is enough to send us an email in which you tell us to which organization you have donated to.
You are as well welcome to tell us the donated amount.

E-mail: [email protected]

The raffle will be done at the 15th of January 2014.

If you do not have donated anything this year, do it now and participate in the raffle of the STOWA Marine Chronograph.

As we do not have a legal claim for the verification of your donation we appeal to your moral.

Thereby we would like to show the great worldwide solidarity of the STOWA-family once again.

Last year the feedback was enormous and there were hundreds of donations in very different heights.
Lots of people in needs all over the world have been very lucky!

So join this event, donate, help and do others a favor. STOWA will therefore give you the chance to win a worthful watch.

Thanks a lot for your donations in advance - no matter where it is going to!

Your STOWA-team


----------



## David8b

Sitting here also. This on order for delivery end of February.😫


----------



## Ita

David8b said:


> Sitting here also. This on order for delivery end of February.


|> Beautiful watch...

Ita


----------



## Orsoni

I've just received my e-mail notification for payment for my Antea 365.


----------



## Ita

Orsoni said:


> I've just received my e-mail notification for payment for my Antea 365.


You Lucky Lucky B....... |>

I keep checking my e-mails in the hope of receiving one of those...:-(

Ita


----------



## jonobailey

Just received notification and made payment for my first Stowa, a black hand winding Partitio hopefully it lives up to the hype.

Will see in a couple of weeks!


----------



## rmullins

Orsoni said:


> I've just received my e-mail notification for payment for my Antea 365.





jonobailey said:


> Just received notification and made payment for my first Stowa, a black hand winding Partitio hopefully it lives up to the hype.
> 
> Will see in a couple of weeks!


You guys are killing me here. I want my request for payment. I've never paid so much attention to my spam filter when I clean it out as I have since ordering the watch as I don't want to miss the e-mail


----------



## Orsoni

Your first Stowa is the hardest :-d


----------



## Shieze

Orsoni said:


> Your first Stowa is the hardest :-d


I agree with this statement. For my second I was still very excited but it wasn't as bad as waiting on my first. It might have been because they were only 6 months apart though so I already had a nice watch to wear while I watied.


----------



## ScreenKiller

still waiting on my black flieger they promised a photo of the black movement but still haven't provided one.
getting really impatient right now........
its getting delivered mid may i hope


----------



## Demokritos

I'm officially out of the waiting list. Yesterday I got my A type Flieger with ETA 2801. I must said it is gorgeous. Wow just wow...


----------



## Orsoni

Demokritos said:


> I'm officially out of the waiting list. Yesterday I got my A type Flieger with ETA 2801. I must said it is gorgeous. Wow just wow...


it doesn't exist without pictures :-d


----------



## Steppy

ScreenKiller said:


> still waiting on my black flieger they promised a photo of the black movement but still haven't provided one.
> getting really impatient right now........
> its getting delivered mid may i hope


Yeah, I was hoping for further pictures of the Black Forest edition by now


----------



## Demokritos

As soon as I have time I will do some pictures, but must say that very few pictures on the web do justice to this Flieger. There something in this watch that you have to experience it live. It is very difficult to capture this feeling in a photo.


----------



## rob9765

I just placed an order for my first Stowa, a Flieger no date no logo automatic. The long wait begins.


----------



## rmullins

I received an email from Stowa this morning. Unfortunately, it was their confirmation e-mail that they received my entry for the Advent Calendar raffle. The wait continues.


----------



## rmullins

rmullins said:


> I received an email from Stowa this morning. Unfortunately, it was their confirmation e-mail that they received my entry for the Advent Calendar raffle. The wait continues.


This email came through fine, but luisa's from this morning went into the spam. Good thing I check every day

thank you for your mail. Regarding shipping date of your ordered watch with top movement
kindly note that the movements will be shipped to us by the end of next week. 
As soon as we have received them we will send you our payment notification.


----------



## Ita

rmullins said:


> I received an email from Stowa this morning. Unfortunately, it was their confirmation e-mail that they received my entry for the Advent Calendar raffle. The wait continues.


LOL...

Same!

Ita


----------



## ScreenKiller

order a 01 black forest flieger. the waiting time is killing me. i have changed my mind at least a thousand times. this waiting is making me crazy. looking at sinn,u-boat,hamilton. everything.....


----------



## Steppy

ScreenKiller said:


> order a 01 black forest flieger. the waiting time is killing me. i have changed my mind at least a thousand times. this waiting is making me crazy. looking at sinn,u-boat,hamilton. everything.....


We have another 6 months of this yet


----------



## Jazz747

Just sent the payment for my Antea KS Black, so I'm soon out of here.


----------



## rmullins

Jazz747 said:


> Just sent the payment for my Antea KS Black, so I'm soon out of here.


I' have never been this anxious to give away money. o|


----------



## clbaldwin

I've just placed my order for an Antea KS Silver on dark brown leather strap with a deployant clasp (on the assumption that I get a bonus this month - although the good thing about the long wait is that a bonus next quarter would work too!).

This is my first watch and first post since I've been sucked into the deep vortex of watchuseek and /r/watches. I'm just obsessed with learning more about different watches, styles, brands, movements etc.

Couldn't resist the Antea KS though. And I think the special nature of the way Stowa do business makes this first one extra special.

Starting to think about saving up for a Sinn 356 PILOT UTC next. I think I might have the bug.


----------



## Tom Traubert

Steppy said:


> We have another 6 months of this yet


Count yourself lucky Steppy 

I've got the wait, then I have to pay, and then I have to 'surrender' the 'Black Forest #21' to my son for his 21st.

Fast forward 16 months, an Antea KS goes the same way for my daughters 21st ;-)



rmullins said:


> I' have never been this anxious to give away money. o|


I've never been so anxious to give away watches


----------



## rmullins

Tom Traubert said:


> I've never been so anxious to give away watches


Any need for another son? I'm partially toilet trained and good at manual labor. Can help you speed up the giveaway process


----------



## Steppy

Tom Traubert said:


> Count yourself lucky Steppy
> 
> I've got the wait, then I have to pay, and then I have to 'surrender' the 'Black Forest #21' to my son for his 21st.
> 
> Fast forward 16 months, an Antea KS goes the same way for my daughters 21st ;-)


Its probably best you order one for yourself. Its only fair


----------



## Ita

clbaldwin said:


> I've just placed my order for an Antea KS Silver on dark brown leather strap with a deployant clasp (on the assumption that I get a bonus this month - although the good thing about the long wait is that a bonus next quarter would work too!).
> 
> This is my first watch and first post since I've been sucked into the deep vortex of watchuseek and /r/watches. I'm just obsessed with learning more about different watches, styles, brands, movements etc.
> 
> Couldn't resist the Antea KS though. And I think the special nature of the way Stowa do business makes this first one extra special.
> 
> Starting to think about saving up for a Sinn 356 PILOT UTC next. I think I might have the bug.


A beautiful first watch and a great first post. Welcome to the obsession of mechanical watches. I think it lives in our sub-conscious until something triggers it. We are then goners!

It bit me hard about 8 months ago (although I have always like watches) and I started researching and reading this forum! My Marine Auto is 1 month away!

All of us here will understand your need for more watches.....

Ita


----------



## clbaldwin

Ita said:


> A beautiful first watch and a great first post. Welcome to the obsession of mechanical watches. I think it lives in our sub-conscious until something triggers it. We are then goners!
> 
> It bit me hard about 8 months ago (although I have always like watches) and I started researching and reading this forum! My Marine Auto is 1 month away!
> 
> All of us here will understand your need for more watches.....
> 
> Ita


Thank you for your kind words. I'm almost always a lurker online, so I think it says a lot about this community that I've jumped straight in.


----------



## inlieu

Jazz747 said:


> Just sent the payment for my Antea KS Black, so I'm soon out of here.


Congratulations! Hopefully I'll get my payment email soon since it looks like I placed an order for my silver dial Antea KS five days after you.


----------



## potatohai

I ordered my KS in Aug. Hopefully it will be ready in the end of Feb..


----------



## yhng

Just placed my first Stowa order for a Marine Original and a Flieger B. My first choice is a hw Flieger with central second, but I'll bide my time to see if one ever comes up for sale. Meanwhile, I'll wait for these to be ready!


----------



## Jazz747

rmullins said:


> I' have never been this anxious to give away money. o|


Crossing fingers yours will arrive soon too! 



inlieu said:


> Congratulations! Hopefully I'll get my payment email soon since it looks like I placed an order for my silver dial Antea KS five days after you.


Thank you! I'm officially out of here as I just received it.

I will need an extra hole in the strap before I can comfortably wear it, but here is what it looks like. (Warning for crappy iphone quality photo,'lying at home with the flu' attire and 'angry' watch as it is 1 pm here.)


----------



## rmullins

Jazz747 said:


> Crossing fingers yours will arrive soon too!


Anxiously checking my inbox and spam filter on a more than regular basis.  They were expecting the new shipments of movements to be shipped by the end of last week, so getting closer.


----------



## DanielW

As noted in my topic i'm on the bench to for a flieger no date no logo, mid march it will be shipped I hope.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## rmullins

rmullins said:


> Anxiously checking my inbox and spam filter on a more than regular basis. They were expecting the new shipments of movements to be shipped by the end of last week, so getting closer.


Got an update from Luisa today that it would be about a 2 week delay due to the fire at the ETA factory. The wait goes on.


----------



## Cheshire Mark

In the Post today, 

Mark


----------



## Ita

Delivery time for my MA is mid of Feb 14.

No request for payment yet, but no e-mail advising of a delay due to the ETA fire... 
:-/

Ita


----------



## Ita

OMG...

Just had an e-mail from Barbara requesting payment! Shot off the cash in an instant. I have never been so keen or happy to part with $$$ :-d

I was quoted mid Feb 14 delivery and Stowa is right on track... Brilliant. :-!

Ita


----------



## hidden830726

Same, i just received email from Barbara too, good news on the 1st day of Lunar Chinese New Year. haha

Anyway, i replied that i will pay on 17 Feb 2014, it should be fine to delay the payment a bit right?


----------



## Ita

Congratulations...|>

I don't see why there would be an issue...:think:

Happy New Year of the Horse...

Ita


----------



## rmullins

Just got my payment email as well for my Flieger. My delivery time was from January 2014. Can't wait


----------



## inlieu

Man, all this good news had me checking my email. Sadly, I did not receive a payment request. Oh well, I'm still on time for my mid-February delivery.


----------



## clones83

Ordered my first "real" watch last week - Antea KS Silver. My wife is giving me this for our 10 year anniversary. Scheduled for mid-March delivery, which can't come soon enough. I caught the watch bug big time recently after always having a mild interest in quality watches. I was lucky enough to find this forum and have learned so much. After a lot of reading, research and looking at countless photos, I think the Antea KS is, for me, not only the most beautiful, but the best value. Next on the list is a flieger, can't decide on the A or B dial. Will definitely not wait till our 20 year anniversary for this.


----------



## Ita

inlieu said:


> Man, all this good news had me checking my email. Sadly, I did not receive a payment request. Oh well, I'm still on time for my mid-February delivery.


Be strong brother, your turn will come...

I can't wait until we all start sharing pics of our new arrivals.... 

Ita


----------



## Ita

Enjoy the wait Clones...

This is a great place to be, and I'm sure I'll be back waiting for another Stowa in the not to distant future.

Ita


----------



## clbaldwin

clones83 said:


> Ordered my first "real" watch last week - Antea KS Silver. My wife is giving me this for our 10 year anniversary. Scheduled for mid-March delivery, which can't come soon enough.


Mid-March?! Why am I having to wait until the end of May for the same watch? 

Wait... ignore me, you've obviously gone for the 41.

Enjoy! Definitely need to see some watch on wrist action shots when it arrives.


----------



## clones83

How accurate is the delivery time in the order confirmation email from Stowa? Is it generally pretty much as stated (allowing, of course, for unexpected issues such as a fire at a supplier's factory)? I submitted an order January 27th and Stowa says mid-March delivery. Of course I'd like to get it as soon as I can, but it would be nice to know if it's usually on time or tends to run later. Thanks.


----------



## Orsoni

clones83 said:


> How accurate is the delivery time in the order confirmation email from Stowa? Is it generally pretty much as stated


I was told 4 months for my Marine Original and it was spot on.

My Antea 365 was supposed to be delivered in mid-January but, has yet to arrive.


----------



## inlieu

clones83 said:


> How accurate is the delivery time in the order confirmation email from Stowa? Is it generally pretty much as stated (allowing, of course, for unexpected issues such as a fire at a supplier's factory)? I submitted an order January 27th and Stowa says mid-March delivery. Of course I'd like to get it as soon as I can, but it would be nice to know if it's usually on time or tends to run later. Thanks.


My Flieger was projected to be delivered at the end of April, but I received it on May 21. I'm waiting for an Antea KS with a delivery estimate of end of February. I hope it's a bit more timely than my Flieger. At least the fire won't affect your or me since you're waiting for a Unitas movement and I'm waiting for a Peseux. Congrats on ordering your first Stowa!


----------



## rmullins

> Dear Ryan,
> 
> we would like to confirm the receipt of your payment - Thank you.
> 
> As soon as your parcel has been shipped you will receive the tracking details with separate e-mail.


Sent the money via paypal on Friday. Received confirmation this morning. Almost there!


----------



## BSLNoel

rmullins said:


> Sent the money via paypal on Friday. Received confirmation this morning. Almost there!


Likewise. Did you cover the paypal fees? I adjusted the deposit amount so after fees they get the asking price. Is this something they expect?


----------



## Toy2211

I have just had my email for payment and paid for my antea 365 . Looks like delivery will be spot on, mid feb, which was quoted when I ordered last November. Can't wait.


----------



## rmullins

BSLNoel said:


> Likewise. Did you cover the paypal fees? I adjusted the deposit amount so after fees they get the asking price. Is this something they expect?


Honestly, I hadn't even looked at that. I just copied and pasted the amount they said to transfer right into the paypal screen and hit process. I now see the deduction that says Stowa was paying for the fees. I will e-mail Barbara/Luisa to see if I need to send over additional funds. Barbara didn't mention anything in her e-mail confirming payment received, but I wouldn't want to short them or slow down the process.


----------



## Shieze

rmullins said:


> Honestly, I hadn't even looked at that. I just copied and pasted the amount they said to transfer right into the paypal screen and hit process. I now see the deduction that says Stowa was paying for the fees. I will e-mail Barbara/Luisa to see if I need to send over additional funds. Barbara didn't mention anything in her e-mail confirming payment received, but I wouldn't want to short them or slow down the process.


For both of my watches I paid through paypal the amount that was requested. Stowa takes the hit on the fees but this is expected from any business.


----------



## heatscore

BSLNoel said:


> Likewise. Did you cover the paypal fees? I adjusted the deposit amount so after fees they get the asking price. Is this something they expect?


You didn't need to do that. When buying commercial goods, the seller always pays the fees, unless they specifically state otherwise. Normally the fees are just included in the final price of an item.


----------



## Steppy

They don't request you cover fees. They are a business and therefore expect to incur fees


----------



## rmullins

Shieze said:


> For both of my watches I paid through paypal the amount that was requested. Stowa takes the hit on the fees but this is expected from any business.





heatscore said:


> You didn't need to do that. When buying commercial goods, the seller always pays the fees, unless they specifically state otherwise. Normally the fees are just included in the final price of an item.





Steppy said:


> They don't request you cover fees. They are a business and therefore expect to incur fees


Thanks for your confirmations.


----------



## BSLNoel

Damn, oh well. Feels like I've been waiting for years for this thing...I just didn't want any hold-ups. Next Stowa I'll know. 

Pretty bad, I'm waiting for one and I already have the next one picked out.


----------



## Orsoni

BSLNoel said:


> Pretty bad, I'm waiting for one and I already have the next one picked out.


That is what happened to me :-d

I waited 4 months for my MO and just before it arrived, I ordered an Antea 365.

I've been in the waiting lounge for 7 months o|

Edited to add: I've just received e-mail notification of my Fedex Tracking Number :-!


----------



## tonywalk

Just joined the back of the queue.

Antea 365 A10 with the old logo on dial and rotor


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Got the FedEx shipping confirmation for my Flieger this morning. Expected delivery is Monday!


----------



## rmullins

Orsoni said:


> That is what happened to me :-d
> 
> I waited 4 months for my MO and just before it arrived, I ordered an Antea 365.
> 
> I've been in the waiting lounge for 7 months o|
> 
> Edited to add: I've just received e-mail notification of my Fedex Tracking Number :-!





Iowa_Watchman said:


> Got the FedEx shipping confirmation for my Flieger this morning. Expected delivery is Monday!


LUCKY! When did you guys get the payment request?


----------



## Orsoni

rmullins said:


> LUCKY! When did you guys get the payment request?


I received my payment request just about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## David8b

David8b said:


> Sitting here also. This on order for delivery end of February.😫


Just received my payment request!!😎


----------



## Patonki

Just got the shipment notification for my Stowa Flieger A-dial!!! Have not been this excited in years! Ordered on 20/10/2013 and got my payment request exactly 14 days ago (I got the e-mail about the delays on ETAs end about 4 weeks ago)


----------



## hidden830726

IM gonna pay my bills 2 days from now. Super excited. 3 Flieger in a row in a shipment. Epic.


----------



## rmullins

Patonki said:


> Just got the shipment notification for my Stowa Flieger A-dial!!! Have not been this excited in years! Ordered on 20/10/2013 and got my payment request exactly 14 days ago (I got the e-mail about the delays on ETAs end about 4 weeks ago)


I must be getting close. Ordered Oct 15, 2013 and payment request 10 days ago.


----------



## Ita

rmullins said:


> I must be getting close. Ordered Oct 15, 2013 and payment request 10 days ago.


Yup... I paid on the 31st and I'm checking my e-mail constantly... ;-)

Ita


----------



## Patonki

rmullins said:


> I must be getting close. Ordered Oct 15, 2013 and payment request 10 days ago.


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! They should be shipping your order this week.


----------



## flappylove

Just joined the queue for an elegant Antea. Hope this overwhelming needy impatience wears off a little over the coming few weeks as it is a hard mental state to maintain….


----------



## rmullins

Ita said:


> Yup... I paid on the 31st and I'm checking my e-mail constantly... ;-)
> 
> Ita


I've also never paid so much attention to my spam folder.


----------



## tonywalk

flappylove said:


> Just joined the queue for an elegant Antea. Hope this overwhelming needy impatience wears off a little over the coming few weeks as it is a hard mental state to maintain&#8230;.


You're a few days behind my Antea 365. I should imagine - movement availability notwithstanding - they'll come off production fairly close too.

Good to have a fellow Antea-ite in proximity


----------



## Patonki

I'm out! Very speedy shipping from FedEx, under 24h from Stowa to Finland! The wait is worth it, this watch is above and beyond anything I imagined from the pictures. Will be ordering again from Stowa!!


----------



## flappylove

tonywalk said:


> You're a few days behind my Antea 365. I should imagine - movement availability notwithstanding - they'll come off production fairly close too.
> 
> Good to have a fellow Antea-ite in proximity


Excellent. An influx of Stowa to the West of England 
What date did you make your order? Be interesting to see how far apart they arrive.


----------



## T-bone

I'm in the queue! Ikarus with onions and bleu please! I am clearly quite excited.

But the big question: should I double the old-fashioned brown with crocodile or mesh? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## rmullins

Yay. Tracking information received this morning. Scheduled delivery for thursday. Will be working in my other office so will have pictures on Thursday night


----------



## Ita

rmullins said:


> Yay. Tracking information received this morning. Scheduled delivery for thursday. Will be working in my other office so will have pictures on Thursday night


Crikey... We paid on the same day...:think: Mine must be close to finished and on the way.... 

Ita


----------



## rmullins

Ita said:


> Crikey... We paid on the same day...:think: Mine must be close to finished and on the way....
> 
> Ita


I'm sure you will be getting an e-mail soon.

I'm almost going to be 4 months to the day since I put in the order that I will be posting pics and getting out of the room..........for now. **/opens up stowa.de


----------



## inlieu

I received my payment request this morning! It looks like the Antea KS I ordered back in August is on time for its expected "end of February" delivery.


----------



## rmullins

rmullins said:


> Yay. Tracking information received this morning. Scheduled delivery for thursday. Will be working in my other office so will have pictures on Thursday night


Updated delivery time of 3pm tomorrow.

Not too shabby. From Germany to my hands NY in under 36 hours.


----------



## BSLNoel

T-bone said:


> I'm in the queue! Ikarus with onions and bleu please!


That's what I love about Stowa. I wouldn't have bought it like you have it outfitted, I chose normal crown and black hands, but since they create each one to order we can each have what we want.

I ordered a green canvas band and a khaki NATO with black hardware (from Crown & Buckle) to accompany the black band, no rivets, with the deployment clasp option. I hope they send the unused Stowa buckle do I can put it on the canvas band.

I got my shipment notice yesterday. November 23, 2013 to February 12-14, 2014 or abouts.


----------



## tonywalk

flappylove said:


> Excellent. An influx of Stowa to the West of England
> What date did you make your order? Be interesting to see how far apart they arrive.


5th. Did you mean North-West? I'm in Cheshire


----------



## rob9765

I placed my order on January 10th, and got the payment request today, just over a month later. I must have ordered at the perfect time. Hopefully they can meet the end of February target for delivery. I am very much looking forward to it.


----------



## rmullins

rob9765 said:


> I placed my order on January 10th, and got the payment request today, just over a month later. I must have ordered at the perfect time. Hopefully they can meet the end of February target for delivery. I am very much looking forward to it.


Wow that is great. What model did you order?


----------



## svetoslav

I've ordered my MO on January 9th, and also got payment request. Wired today  So happy, impatient to receive it.


----------



## Rene79

Hello Everyone,

Flieger without logo and with date coming soon this way. Placed my order before christmas, got the payment request last monday (3rd) and paid it immediately via paypal. Should be ready for shipment 2 weeks after my payment, so could be any day now.. Feeling thrilled and checking my e-mails constantly. The waiting really makes the whole process so much more exciting! It will be my first Stowa.


----------



## rmullins

3 hours 40 minutes from Germany to France - 281 miles
8 hours from France to Newark - 3,637 miles
8 hours and counting from Newark to my office - 35.2 miles

Come onnnnnnnnnnn FedEx


----------



## rmullins

I'm out!

More pics to follow later


----------



## flappylove

tonywalk said:


> 5th. Did you mean North-West? I'm in Cheshire


I'm in Shropshire. Ordered 8th. Can't wait.


----------



## Ita

rmullins said:


> I'm out!
> 
> More pics to follow later


You lucky lucky blighter! I'm still waiting for the shipping e-mail...

Ita


----------



## hidden830726

Just paid. Waiting my turn


----------



## rmullins

I was a bit worried for a bit. FedEx said delivery by 3pm today. Didn't show it arriving in my local fedex office until 2:20, and then it removed the estimated delivery time. I tried to put a hold on it so I could at least pick it up at the distribution center after work (only like 3 minutes away).

FedEx called me saying they were going to try to put a hold on it, but they weren't able to get to the driver. 2 minutes later, the driver comes into the office with a much anticipated box. The watch is even nicer than I could have imagined. The shimmer on the blued hands, the ease of reading the dial.

Going to take a bit for the strap to break in, and I'm just inbetween two of the notches, but I've got a heuerville strap in the mail as well that I might try out.


----------



## Patonki

Rene79 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Flieger without logo and with date coming soon this way. Placed my order before christmas, got the payment request last monday (3rd) and paid it immediately via paypal. Should be ready for shipment 2 weeks after my payment, so could be any day now.. Feeling thrilled and checking my e-mails constantly. The waiting really makes the whole process so much more exciting! It will be my first Stowa.


Fellow Finn here. Definitely worth the wait and FedEx was extremely fast; took about 18h from Stowa to my hands in Helsinki. Be sure to put up some picks when you have it ;-)


----------



## tonywalk

flappylove said:


> I'm in Shropshire. Ordered 8th. Can't wait.


Also can't wait. Will be very close in production. Enjoy (if you can) the wait. The anticipation is like waiting for a new car, and the 6 week timeframe is very BMW like


----------



## Ita

tonywalk said:


> The anticipation is like waiting for a new car, and the 6 week timeframe is very BMW like


Ha. I signed up in May and the car was delivered in August. One month earlier than quoted! 

Ita


----------



## tonywalk

Ita said:


> Ha. I signed up in May and the car was delivered in August. One month earlier than quoted!
> 
> Ita


Boats with cars on take a while to sail to Oz. Time flies


----------



## Ita

OMG... Just got an e-mail from FedEx... My MA is on the way! 



Ita


----------



## Rene79

Ita said:


> OMG... Just got an e-mail from FedEx... My MA is on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> Ita


Damn, I´m waiting for the very same e-mail.. My watch should be ready to be shipped within two weeks after my payment. Paid it 11 days ago..


----------



## Toy2211

Received my shipping email today, should be here mon/tues next week. I ordered in November and at the time delivery was quoted as mid feb, so delivery time quoted was spot on. Well done to stowa. I have to say the customer service so far has been first class. Roll on next week.


----------



## Ita

Rene79 said:


> Damn, I´m waiting for the very same e-mail.. My watch should be ready to be shipped within two weeks after my payment. Paid it 11 days ago..


Any day for you Rene... I ordered mid Dec, was quoted mid Feb delivery, paid Jan 31 and tracking states Feb 18 delivery.

If the watch is half as good as Stowas service and communication so far, it will be brilliant!!! 

Ita


----------



## Rene79

Ita said:


> Any day for you Rene... I ordered mid Dec, was quoted mid Feb delivery, paid Jan 31 and tracking states Feb 18 delivery.
> 
> If the watch is half as good as Stowas service and communication so far, it will be brilliant!!!
> 
> Ita


Thanx  I placed my order on Dec 13th, was quoted mid Feb delivery as well.. it seems I got the payment request a couple of days later than you. I´m waiting like a child is waiting christmas... How it´ll look on the wrist, how the carvings will look like (individual carving on the rotor, Stowa-logo on the case side) etc..


----------



## Bijick

Paid mine! Waiting on the shipment email. Ordered a PD carbon face with black hour/minute, limette second stainless bezel. Plan on doing a review focusing on how it is with smaller wrists (mine are 6.5"-7")


----------



## Ita

My MA is currently in Frankfurt on the way to Oz... Not long to wait now.. 

Ita


----------



## Ita

In Sydney now... Only 900km to go!!!

Ita


----------



## Rene79

Ita said:


> In Sydney now... Only 900km to go!!!
> 
> Ita


Soon the wait is over for you! I paid mine 14 days ago. We´ll see about the "shipment within 2 weeks after payment" which I was promised


----------



## Ita

Rene79 said:


> Soon the wait is over for you! I paid mine 14 days ago. We´ll see about the "shipment within 2 weeks after payment" which I was promised


Yes...

I received my FedEx e-mail 14 days after payment received by Stowa. My MA is currently between Sydney and Melbourne and I should be wearing it tomorrow night! 

Ita


----------



## Orsoni

Ladies and gentlemen, after 7 months and two Stowas, the time has come for me to bid adieu to this thread. Today, I received my Stowa Antea 365 to go along with my MO. It has been an honor serving with you and hope everyone is as happy with their Stowas as I am :-!

I will post pictures in the other thread as soon as I can b-)


----------



## Ita

Orsoni said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, after 7 months and two Stowas, the time has come for me to bid adieu to this thread. Today, I received my Stowa Antea 365 to go along with my MO. It has been an honor serving with you and hope everyone is as happy with their Stowas as I am :-!
> 
> I will post pictures in the other thread as soon as I can b-)


Bon Voyage... ;-) I'll join you on the other side soon...

Ita


----------



## Watchowski

I received my Stowa Antea Prototype from the Advent Calendar along with my freshly serviced Antea 365. Great start to the week!


----------



## Rene79

_"Dear Mr ****,

thank you again for your order and your payment.

You received the tracking number from Fedex, but there is a mistake in the system. Your watch is not ready for
shipment now. We will ship your watch asap, but not with the tracking number ****************.

We are sorry for the confusion."_

Ouch 

(Besides, I have not received any tracking number from Fedex, not even a wrong one.)


----------



## HPJ

G'day ladies and gents! 
After being somewhat of a Swiss Made-snob, I have now decided to set foot in the German camp. One x Stowa Marine with two extra straps just ordered with estimated delivery mid April.
I really look forward to seeing it in person!


----------



## Ita

I'm outa here lads...

FedEx delivery to my home address 20 mins ago... :-!

Now I've gotta get home from work and open up that box! This will be a long afternoon at the grind... 

Ita


----------



## Rene79

My watch will be a little delayed... They received the rotors for Fliegers a little later than planned. Estimated time of shipping "approx.next week".


----------



## petethegreek

I'll be lounging around for a couple months while my Antea 365 is built. Excited for the watch and to be in the lounge, but can't wait to get out!

Feels kinda like purgatory. Not in heaven yet...

I was back and forth over the 390 and 365. I finally left the decision to the Stowa experts. My wrist is 16.8cm or 6.6 inches. Hope they are right!


----------



## Orsoni

petethegreek said:


> I was back and forth over the 390 and 365. I finally left the decision to the Stowa experts. My wrist is 16.8cm or 6.6 inches. Hope they are right!


I have a 365 on an 8" wrist and it looks fine to me.

I'm old enough to remember back when 365 was pretty much a standard size for men's watches. If that makes me a fashion victim, then so be it :-d


----------



## playtech1

I am now in the queue for a Flieger No Logo with the Top movement without blue screws (will I regret that? Hopefully not!). End of March was the estimate, so not too long to wait!


This will replace a Christopher Ward Mk1 C8 Pilot which I recently bought (and is now selling on eBay). I loved the overall look of the CW, but it was simply too large for my wrist! Definitely steered me towards Stowa's more modest proportions!


Have asked for the non-Onion crown as I really don't like the look of them and I like the idea that I'm getting something with a slightly personalised touch. Sorry to the purists out there! A quick and polite reply from Stowa and no mention of an extra charge for this, which was pleasing.


I went for the black strap without rivets to maximise the wearing opportunities - I wear a suit to work, so am hoping it's dressy enough for that and not too tall to fit under my cuff. I know that Fliegers are supposed to be 'tool' watches, but the simplicity of the dial makes them seem more dressy to me than many so-called dress watches.


----------



## Ita

playtech1 said:


> I am now in the queue for a Flieger No Logo with the Top movement without blue screws (will I regret that? Hopefully not!). End of March was the estimate, so not too long to wait!
> 
> Have asked for the non-Onion crown as I really don't like the look of them and I like the idea that I'm getting something with a slightly personalised touch. Sorry to the purists out there!
> 
> I went for the black strap without rivets to maximise the wearing opportunities - I wear a suit to work, so am hoping it's dressy enough for that and not too tall to fit under my cuff. I know that Fliegers are supposed to be 'tool' watches, but the simplicity of the dial makes them seem more dressy to me than many so-called dress watches.


I think a Flieger can certainly be dressy enough to wear with a suit or cuff. If you are going with a dressy strap and standard crown I would gone with the Logo as well and maybe the date option as well. It would be a Flieger Style casual/dress watch! :think: Yum... Might order one for myself.. :-!

As for the blued screws option...  That Movt. looks horn!

Ita


----------



## hahaha3111

Ita said:


> I think a Flieger can certainly be dressy enough to wear with a suit or cuff. If you are going with a dressy strap and standard crown I would gone with the Logo as well and maybe the date option as well. It would be a Flieger Style casual/dress watch! :think: Yum... Might order one for myself.. :-!
> 
> As for the blued screws option...  That Movt. looks horn!
> 
> Ita


My flieger with cuff:-!.


----------



## Apollo83

I'm almost 3 months done. Another 3 to go. 
I'm going for a record time in the waiting room!


----------



## Patonki

Apollo83 said:


> I'm almost 3 months done. Another 3 to go.
> I'm going for a record time in the waiting room!


What watch is that?


----------



## anaplian

Just ordered an Antea 365 on a bracelet - and also a black croco strap. It's going to be a long wait until mid-April.


----------



## tonywalk

anaplian said:


> Just ordered an Antea 365 on a bracelet - and also a black croco strap. It's going to be a long wait until mid-April.


Given where you're from, are you going to post a "wearing" shot on one of the concrete cows :-d


----------



## dazwah

Anyone else order been delayed a week? So close yet so far.

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rene79

dazwah said:


> Anyone else order been delayed a week? So close yet so far.


Yep. A week, maybe two..


----------



## playtech1

hahaha3111 said:


> My flieger with cuff:-!.
> View attachment 1390230


That's good to see! I remain convinced that Fliegers can be dress watches - where there is a will there is a way!


----------



## Apollo83

Patonki said:


> What watch is that?


An Antea KS - probably the only watch that was at 6 month leadtime at end of Nov last year. I know how to pick 'em. 

I'm thinking there's a few options why the leadtime could be so different to the other watches:
1) A component is hard to source - maybe the Peseux 7001 movement?
2) The volume of orders is high on Antea KS and they don't level-load their work across all watches - maybe different watches take slightly different skillsets for those working them?
3) The Antea KS is just such a wonderful watch that you can't rush that kind of quality... ;-)

I'm hoping it's option 3.


----------



## Patonki

Apollo83 said:


> An Antea KS - probably the only watch that was at 6 month leadtime at end of Nov last year. I know how to pick 'em.
> 
> I'm thinking there's a few options why the leadtime could be so different to the other watches:
> 1) A component is hard to source - maybe the Peseux 7001 movement?
> 2) The volume of orders is high on Antea KS and they don't level-load their work across all watches - maybe different watches take slightly different skillsets for those working them?
> 3) The Antea KS is just such a wonderful watch that you can't rush that kind of quality... ;-)
> 
> I'm hoping it's option 3.


Wonderful choice. I think my next Stowa will be a 1938 or an Antea...

The quality, if my Flieger is anything to go by, will be extremely high ;-) Maybe it's a mixture of options one and two?


----------



## robertl

Hi folks, new into the waiting lounge. Just placed an order for a MO in matte, white dial and Arabic numerals. It's a gift from my wife to commemorate the birth of our son in 6 weeks or so and my first Father's Day this year. I'll be having the gear engraved with my son's initials and date of birth. 
Looking forward to joining the Stowa club, I've had my eye on a MO since last year when I saw one in a WRUW thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinPeacock

I received a email stating that my antea ks is slated for production, and that I kindly make a payment by February 29th.

Meanwhile my myocardial infarction that I'm experiencing right now due to pure excitement needs to get diagnosed.


----------



## DanielW

AustinPeacock said:


> I received a email stating that my antea ks is slated for production, and that I kindly make a payment by February 29th.
> 
> Meanwhile my myocardial infarction that I'm experiencing right now due to pure excitement needs to get diagnosed.


Thats great, but that also means youll have to wait till 2016!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## clones83

I received my payment request yesterday! Scheduled for on time in mid-March, no delays. Antea KS 41 with an extra medium brown croco strap with deployment buckle. I got that payment sent through as fast as I could! No delays happening because of me. I've been second guessing myself like crazy about the size of the KS 41. Everything I read says it wears so much larger, but I don't like the size of the smaller KS and with my wrist size and shape (7 1/4 and kind of flat & wide), I'm thinking it will look right. The hardest part is that this is a 10 year anniversary gift from my wife and the anniversary isn't until mid-April. I'm not going to wear it until then when I give her her present. Look but don't touch...that's rough.


----------



## Ita

clones83 said:


> I received my payment request yesterday! Scheduled for on time in mid-March, no delays. Antea KS 41 with an extra medium brown croco strap with deployment buckle. I got that payment sent through as fast as I could! No delays happening because of me. I've been second guessing myself like crazy about the size of the KS 41. Everything I read says it wears so much larger, but I don't like the size of the smaller KS and with my wrist size and shape (7 1/4 and kind of flat & wide), I'm thinking it will look right. *The hardest part is that this is a 10 year anniversary gift from my wife and the anniversary isn't until mid-April. I'm not going to wear it until then when I give her her present. Look but don't touch...that's rough*.


EEK.....

I would delay the delivery. There is no way I could not put the watch on once it arrived!!! :-/

Ita


----------



## clones83

Ita,

I think it'd be worse, having my beautiful watch sitting outside my control. At least this way I can look at it and admire it instead of just drooling over photos online. It's going to be a serious chore to not sneak it on my wrist when she's not looking. At least I didn't have to wait as long as some of you ordering the MO or KS. Now to get my wife convinced to let me get into the waiting lounge for a Flieger, no logo, no date. Really want that one.


----------



## DanielW

Mine will also come march and my birthday is end of april.... I feel your pain.


----------



## dazwah

i really hope my flieger doesnt take another week longer. Does this thing happen a lot at Stowa when watches take longer than expected?


----------



## StufflerMike

Things like that do happen since Stowa is "at the mercy" of suppliers but not that often. E.g. there has been some delay with other manufacturers as well when soemthing caused a fire at an ETA facility.


----------



## David8b

David8b said:


> Just received my payment request!!😎


Just arrived today. Minus the croc strap. That will arrive separately. Will post pics later. Cheers everyone.


----------



## dazwah

its now in the hands of FedEx. so close now


----------



## yhng

Decided to cancel my Flieger order and bit the bullet for a chrono 1938. Originally thought of getting the Flieger first and save up on the 1938, but the transitioning to the new logo made me re-prioritize. Personally prefer the older logo on the chrono 1938!


----------



## Ita

yhng said:


> Decided to cancel my Flieger order and bit the bullet for a chrono 1938. Originally thought of getting the Flieger first and save up on the 1938, but the transitioning to the new logo made me re-prioritize. Personally prefer the older logo on the chrono 1938!


Both watches are beautiful... I'm happy my MA has the old logo as I prefer it, but the watch is stellar and if it arrived with the new logo I would still love it...

Ita


----------



## nervexpro55

I just entered the Waiting Lounge Zone. Order is in for a Prodiver Limette. I drank the koolaid, actually the Limeaid....It would be the koolaid if the misses finds out.


----------



## Rene79

My Flieger (no logo with date) is on it´s way! Wasn´t such a big delay after all.. The original delivery time (mid of february) changed to end of february, but who cares.


----------



## svetoslav

My MO is also on its way


----------



## hidden830726

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, the last 1-2 weeks is the worst to wait... so near yet so far!


----------



## evanr

I've just placed an order for an Antea 365 on milanese! Estimated arrival of mid-April!


----------



## inlieu

inlieu said:


> I received my payment request this morning! It looks like the Antea KS I ordered back in August is on time for its expected "end of February" delivery.


I received my tracking number this morning! It's scheduled for delivery on Friday, February 28 (i.e. end of February )!


----------



## matt555

I ordered the Chrono 1938 with black background. It will be my first "real" watch. Only waited 41 years  

Mid April - time to enjoy the zen of waiting! 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## PK-GAT

Proud to be seated on this waiting room.
I have placed an order for my THIRD watch. An Antea 365. 

Leaning towards Antea 390 at first, but the last seconds click on the Stowa website put me on Antea 365.

I'm expecting it to be my birthday present =D

Special thanks to WUS member MasterBlaster300 for some cool advices! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## svetoslav

My Marine Original is here, and I am speechless. It's so beautiful, so clean and classy! Beyond impressed!!!
Thank you Mr. Schauer, perfect job!


----------



## DanielW

Woohoo got mail for payment !


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## inlieu

I missed FedEx's first attempt, but I called and they were nice enough to send the driver back around. Thankfully so, if not then I'd have to wait to receive it tomorrow. Thanks as always to Jorg, Barbara, and the rest of the Stowa team! :-!


----------



## DanielW

Is each stowa comming in that box, looks great!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Tuurlijk!


----------



## DanielW

stuffler said:


> Tuurlijk!


Haha, awesome.

Paid the rest amount yesterday, so still on schedule for mid march. To bad I can not touch it till end of april...... If I like the quality contemplating on ordering a second one, allthough I would still like a Handwound KS model with a date and Stowa doesnt offer it. Suppose Ill have to divert to Nomos Tangente or Orion.


----------



## nervexpro55

nervexpro55 said:


> I just entered the Waiting Lounge Zone. Order is in for a Prodiver Limette. I drank the koolaid, actually the Limeaid....It would be the koolaid if the misses finds out.


Got email today to verify options for my Limette on order, so i hope it wont be long.


----------



## plot

I ordered a strap from Stowa 13 days ago, and have yet to receive any tracking information or confirmation that the strap has been shipped. Is this a normal amount of wait time for orders to the US? I emailed Stowa asking for a tracking number, however they never got back to me. It's a bit disappointing, as the last time I dealt with them they were very timely in their responses and confirmations.


----------



## DanielW

plot said:


> I ordered a strap from Stowa 13 days ago, and have yet to receive any tracking information or confirmation that the strap has been shipped. Is this a normal amount of wait time for orders to the US? I emailed Stowa asking for a tracking number, however they never got back to me. It's a bit disappointing, as the last time I dealt with them they were very timely in their responses and confirmations.


Did u receive orderconfirmation?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## plot

DanielW said:


> Did u receive orderconfirmation?


Indeed I did, and the strap I ordered was listed as "in stock", so by Stowa's own disclaimer I should have gotten a delivery confirmation after at most 10 days.


----------



## mav

I ordered a Flieger with no logo and date some weeks ago. I just got an email asking for payment last week and that my watch is going into production. Based on my great experience with Stowa thus far, this certainly won't be my last.


----------



## Ita

mav said:


> I ordered a Flieger with no logo and date some weeks ago. I just got an email asking for payment last week and that my watch is going into production. Based on my great experience with Stowa thus far, this certainly won't be my last.


Ditto Champ...

My purchase experience for my MA in November and delivery in February was nothing but brilliant. The watch just stunning...

Ita


----------



## AustinPeacock

I sent a payment to Stowa a week ago for an Antea KS. The delivery time is mid-march. 

I'm really antsy, my nights are restless, and I can't stop these hands of mine from shaking. 

4 months is a long wait. A long time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielW

plot said:


> Indeed I did, and the strap I ordered was listed as "in stock", so by Stowa's own disclaimer I should have gotten a delivery confirmation after at most 10 days.


To bad they can't cope with that promise, but everything will be allright I suppose.... Just sent them an e-mail again.

Got confirmation they have received the money, untill now communication has been excellent with Barbara and Luisa. Allready contemplating on what to get for extra straps. I honestly do only like the light brown leather strap which I ordered, I'm contemplating on ordering an ammo bag custom strap or even take the plunge and try to make one myself as masses of ammo bags are still sold as a novelty.


----------



## tonywalk

:-! E-mail for payment received and paid. 4 weeks almost to the minute from ordering. Now the waiting will be unbearable. Ordered 5th Feb to save peeps doing the mental gymnastics.


----------



## vicdeng

i sent my payment on Feb 18th to get in production, and they said they will ship within two weeks. I still haven't received any update on my shipping. 

They claim they can't update me any update on my order, because of the illness of one of their watchmaker. they will slightly delay shipment. 

But i still don't get why they can't update the progress of my order.


----------



## vicdeng

BTW, my delivery time is end of Feb, and i still haven't heard anything about shipping.


----------



## tonywalk

vicdeng said:


> BTW, my delivery time is end of Feb, and i still haven't heard anything about shipping.


Which model are you waiting for? Reading between the lines of the payment e-mail I received, there may be windows of production for the models. It states:

_"If we receive your payment until *March 17th*, we can ship your watch on schedule within the next 2-3 weeks. Please understand that if we receive your payment at a later date there might be a delay in shipping of 1-2 weeks."
_

Fingers crossed for both our orders.

Regards,
Tony.


----------



## Winw

vicdeng: I was in the line 2 weeks before you but got the same delay & answer from Stowa. So I'm hitting the 3rd week of delay. 
The watch I'm waiting for is the Marine auto A10.


----------



## anaplian

When I placed my order for an Antea 365 the scheduled delivery date was mid-April. Assuming that this is still valid when should I expect a payment request? Also, will Stowa inform me if the scheduled date slips?

Thanks,

Julian.


----------



## Winw

Winw said:


> vicdeng: I was in the line 2 weeks before you but got the same delay & answer from Stowa. So I'm hitting the 3rd week of delay.
> The watch I'm waiting for is the Marine auto A10.


Correction ! 

I received this morning the FedEx email. So that's a 3 week delay exactly. Hopefully it'll be better for you !

anaplian : payment request is 2 weeks prior expected delivery. According to this thread it doesn't seem that delays are frequent. But for me I didn't get info before I directly asked. I did get the payment request on time though xD


----------



## vicdeng

Winw said:


> Correction !
> 
> I received this morning the FedEx email. So that's a 3 week delay exactly. Hopefully it'll be better for you !
> 
> anaplian : payment request is 2 weeks prior expected delivery. According to this thread it doesn't seem that delays are frequent. But for me I didn't get info before I directly asked. I did get the payment request on time though xD


That's good to hear. my order was a Flieger Handwinding 6498. And hopefully, i got the shipping email soon.

Just curious, when is your original expected arrival date? and when is your payment of receipt?

thanks


----------



## inlieu

vicdeng said:


> That's good to hear. my order was a Flieger Handwinding 6498. And hopefully, i got the shipping email soon.
> 
> Just curious, when is your original expected arrival date? and when is your payment of receipt?
> 
> thanks


I know you were asking Winw, but here's my timeline:

8/19 - placed order for an Antea KS with an end of February delivery
2/11 - received payment notice to pay by 2/21
2/18 - sent payment
2/26 - received shipment notification and tracking information
2/28 - received watch

I know you were supposed to get your watch by the end of February, but I'm sure it'll get to you soon. Don't forget to check your spam folder, some people have found emails in there. It'll be worth the wait.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Winw

vicdeng, I expected to receive the watch in mid-february + about 3 days of delivery (to Paris). It could have been February 17th but there's no exact date provided when you order as you've seen (it's early / mid / end of month I think ?). 
I paid on the February 1st if I recall correctly. 

Delivery is today according to FedEx though I won't get it till tomorrow I guess, I'll be prompt to post a picture on the forum !


----------



## hidden830726

zzz said expect 1st week delivery, but no news yet...


----------



## mav

Just got my tracking number! b-)


----------



## hidden830726

HOpefully mine is same "batch" as yours...


----------



## Bijick

I was told mine would be shipped this week, 25 days since payment. Words cannot express the excitement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav

I received mine today!

It is much better than I had expected. I'm blown away by the quality, fit and feel and service from Stowa. From start to finish, it was a pleasure dealing with them. I'm ready eyeing my second and third Stowa already.


----------



## DanielW

I got my tracking number also, eta 18:00  Im like a kid in a candy store without being able to touch the candy .


----------



## elbilo

Well, as of this morning, I am in the waiting lounge for my second Stowa! In July I'll be the proud owner of a Marine Auto with white dial, matte case with onion crown, and engraved rotor. I'm purchasing this sooner than I intended because I wanted to secure the old logo. It'll be a great companion for my Ikarus with blued hands, onion crown, and engraved rotor. My Stowas are my only guaranteed keepers, as I plan to pass them down to my son.


----------



## DanielW

Its here its here ! Great watch i must say, cant say anything on the quality, but it seems rugged enough 




























Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

Great pick up DW....

Enjoy ;-)

Ita


----------



## vicdeng

I still haven't received anything from stowa. It's has been 25 days since payment .


----------



## AustinPeacock

vicdeng said:


> I still haven't received anything from stowa. It's has been 25 days since payment .


Give it sime more time perhaps. I got my tracking info yesterday, and I paid on the 27th of February. They might be slightly behind in production for the model you purchased.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Mine too, said planned delivery is this week. But no news so far.

Patient patient patient.


----------



## kentlinardi

hi new member here,

ordered mine around end of January and just made my payment a week ago, Luisa from STOWA stated that some of the watchmakers are I'll hence the delay. 

For the record I'm ordering a Antea 390 with the new logo.

Can't wait for it to arrive, but have to wait till around May as I can't deliver it to Indonesia as the custom tax rate is ridiculous.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## myehiel

Well, I'm now into Stowa for number two.

My first was the Flieger, https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/utterly-speechless-stowa-flieger-891140.html (no logo, date or rivets), and I just put in my order last night for the Antea small second with the silver dial.

Now the wait until the end of June...

How fortunate that it's still being sold with the old logo... Love it, man!


----------



## nervexpro55

nervexpro55 said:


> I just entered the Waiting Lounge Zone. Order is in for a Prodiver Limette. I drank the koolaid, actually the Limeaid....It would be the koolaid if the misses finds out.


Request for monies was sent yesterday. So i might be out of the lounge faster then i thought for my Limette.


----------



## T-bone

vicdeng said:


> I still haven't received anything from stowa. It's has been 25 days since payment .


Ouch. i just paid for my Ikarus the other day and thought it would be a few days before I got shipping confirmation.

*sigh* This part of the process really exercises my patience muscles. Maybe it's best to try to forget about this for a while and start thinking about my next Stowa: Antea in silver, while I can still get an older logo.


----------



## gbpack1997

Sorry if this has been asked before...I ordered a 1938 cream Chrono with medium brown strap back in January with an estimated mid-March delivery. Last week I received notification that the strap has been shipped, does that mean the watch is close behind? Hoping so, the anticipation is killing me!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tonywalk

gbpack1997 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before...I ordered a 1938 cream Chrono with medium brown strap back in January with an estimated mid-March delivery. Last week I received notification that the strap has been shipped, does that mean the watch is close behind? Hoping so, the anticipation is killing me!!


You don't mention whether you have paid or not. I guess you have as the strap has shipped. Paying happens a few weeks in advance of the watch shipping.


----------



## flappylove

Have you had payment request yet Tonywalk? Won't be long til our twin Antea's make their way across to the Border Shires...


----------



## gbpack1997

tonywalk said:


> You don't mention whether you have paid or not. I guess you have as the strap has shipped. Paying happens a few weeks in advance of the watch shipping.


I paid via PayPal when I ordered in January (thankfully since the euro has strengthened since then), so I'm not thinking there will be any other communication from Stowa prior to the notification of watch shipment.


----------



## tonywalk

flappylove said:


> Have you had payment request yet Tonywalk? Won't be long til our twin Antea's make their way across to the Border Shires...


Yep on the 5th. Hopefully won't be long now


----------



## AustinPeacock

4 1/2 months and im out! This evening I'm going open the fedex package for my Antea KS.


----------



## robertl

Woohoo! Got the payment request today, ahead of schedule for a mid April delivery. Unfortunately I'm still going to have to wait, since I want to engrave the gear on my MO with my son's initials and birthdate, and he isn't due to be born for a few more weeks. 

I'm waiting for Luisa to respond if she will hold the watch until he is born so I can have the engraving done the way I want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentlinardi

Luisa emailed me today with unfortunate news, the delivery for my antea will be delay from mid March to early April, this caused a big effect to me, as I live in Jakarta, Indonesia and I have a friend from Australia that will fly to Jakarta on April 5th, and I can then ask my friend to bring the watch to Jakarta. Now with the delay I'll have to wait until mid August for the watch as no one will be returning to Jakarta, as I ship my watch to Australia. 

Talk about bad timing.

but I understand sometimes things happen which is just unfortunate for me. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

I received confirmation of my payment for the flieger without logo.
I ordered the watch with the movement ETA 2824-2 TOP with blued screws and case engraving 23883.
I also included an extra brown strap.
The email said Stowa is able to deliver on time (mid of April).
Great!


----------



## Shieze

kentlinardi said:


> Luisa emailed me today with unfortunate news, the delivery for my antea will be delay from mid March to early April, this caused a big effect to me, as I live in Jakarta, Indonesia and I have a friend from Australia that will fly to Jakarta on April 5th, and I can then ask my friend to bring the watch to Jakarta. Now with the delay I'll have to wait until mid August for the watch as no one will be returning to Jakarta, as I ship my watch to Australia.
> 
> Talk about bad timing.
> 
> but I understand sometimes things happen which is just unfortunate for me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Maybe I am missing something but why not just have this watch delivered directly to you? Is their customs restrictions which you are bypassing by having your friend "smuggle" the watch to you?


----------



## kentlinardi

Shieze said:


> Maybe I am missing something but why not just have this watch delivered directly to you? Is their customs restrictions which you are bypassing by having your friend "smuggle" the watch to you?


Sorry I didn't mention this before but the tax in Jakarta has a range of 30-300% depending on the luck you get through the customs, so I dont want to take that risk. So I'd rather send it to Australia instead. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

kentlinardi said:


> Sorry I didn't mention this before but the tax in Jakarta has a range of 30-300% depending on the luck you get through the customs, so I dont want to take that risk. So I'd rather send it to Australia instead.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


WOW! That is some range!


----------



## anaplian

Just had a request for payment for my Antea 365 which is is due for mid-April delivery. Yay!


----------



## tohara

kentlinardi said:


> Sorry I didn't mention this before but the tax in Jakarta has a range of 30-300% depending on the luck you get through the customs, so I dont want to take that risk. So I'd rather send it to Australia instead.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


why don't you have your friend post it with the value declared lower than the customs threshold? 
Or are you taxed on every $ (not sure what the local currency is) that you bring in?


----------



## kentlinardi

tohara said:


> why don't you have your friend post it with the value declared lower than the customs threshold?
> Or are you taxed on every $ (not sure what the local currency is) that you bring in?


In Jakarta for customs, nothing is certain, and I am taxed on every Rupiah (currency) that is brought in.

There is no customs threshold and its a pain bringing stuff to Indonesia, thus the delivery to Australia.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-bone

Tracking number received today. I paid about one week ago. So far this whole process has been as smooth as peach skin. This is all exactly on time for the late March delivery that was estimated when I placed the order.


----------



## robertl

robertl said:


> Woohoo! Got the payment request today, ahead of schedule for a mid April delivery. Unfortunately I'm still going to have to wait, since I want to engrave the gear on my MO with my son's initials and birthdate, and he isn't due to be born for a few more weeks.
> 
> I'm waiting for Luisa to respond if she will hold the watch until he is born so I can have the engraving done the way I want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Payment is made, Luisa and stowa have been super helpful in answering questions and they are going to hold the watch until I can submit my engraving info after my son is born.

I told the wife last night that I want him to come early and her response was "why so you get your new watch sooner?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric356II

I'm back in the waiting lounge, I placed an order about 10 days ago. I'm waiting for a Marine Original with grey croco strap


----------



## nervexpro55

nervexpro55 said:


> Request for monies was sent yesterday. So i might be out of the lounge faster then i thought for my Limette.


Well gang i hate to leave the party early but my Limette arrived today, and i must bid adieu.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

nervexpro55 said:


> Well gang i hate to leave the party early but my Limette arrived today, and i must bid adieu.


Ok let's see this beauty pics please !


----------



## hidden830726

Anyone like me who are suppose to have delivery last week and no news yet?


----------



## tonywalk

hidden830726 said:


> Anyone like me who are suppose to have delivery last week and no news yet?


Well, when I ordered my Antea 365 A10 on 5th Feb I was quoted mid-March. Very soon after the "estimated" date on the watch's page changed to end March. I paid on the 5th March with a quoted 2-3 weeks delivery, so hopefully will hear soon. I think there's a chap about a week earlier than myself though who was told of a delay due to one of the watchmakers being ill.


----------



## bryanlion

Luisa said that if I have my watch ordered through DHL (to Canada), I won't be able to track it. Can anyone speak on this?


----------



## Marc_R

So after 2 years I'm back in the lounge, now waiting for an Antea 41 in sliver on croc. As before I'm now glued to the forum. 
This will join my flieger (logo/date) which has remained my favourite watch and been more or less my daily wear.


----------



## somo

First ever post here as I wait for my Stowa Flieger, no logo, no date. Should arrive in next few weeks. Research complete thanks to all on the threads here in the forum. Countless hours looking and deciding. Hopefully, choice made will keep me smiling.


----------



## Juho

Hi guys! Does any of you have more information why deliveries are delayed? I got the first email with payment information on 27th of February, paid 28th and received a confirmation of successful payment on 3rd of March. Estimated delivery when ordered was Mid March. Luisa has been kind on her answers but she "promised" that my watch will be handed over to FedEx last week and since that didn't happen she promised that it will be handed to FedEx this Monday. Still nothing.


----------



## hidden830726

Someone mentioned about watchmaker get sick.

I am also waiting for my stowas, to be delivered. Original delivery date is 2 weeks ago.

Finger crossed.


----------



## Quartersawn

I paid for my watch at the end of February and was starting to get worried since the first 2 Stowas I bought each shipped 3 days after I paid. Finally I got a shipping notice yesterday at lunch with estimated delivery for Wednesday. Fedex brought it a day early and I got it a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Juho

Saxon007 said:


> I paid for my watch at the end of February and was starting to get worried since the first 2 Stowas I bought each shipped 3 days after I paid. Finally I got a shipping notice yesterday at lunch with estimated delivery for Wednesday. Fedex brought it a day early and I got it a couple of hours ago.


Comforting words and a really nice watch indeed, worth waiting for!


----------



## petethegreek

My days in the lounge are numbered as my Antea 365 is being prepped for take-off. 

"we would like to confirm the receipt of your payment - Thank you.

We can ship your watch within the next 2-3 weeks."


----------



## GMA

Paid for my handwind Flieger late February, but 2-3 more weeks to ship per Luisa. 
"Production is very busy".


----------



## Ita

GMA said:


> Paid for my handwind Flieger late February, but 2-3 more weeks to ship per Luisa.
> "Production is very busy".


Worth the wait buddy. I'm wearing my MA now and just love it...

Quality for the price is astounding!

Ita


----------



## anaplian

petethegreek said:


> My days in the lounge are numbered as my Antea 365 is being prepped for take-off.
> 
> "we would like to confirm the receipt of your payment - Thank you.
> 
> We can ship your watch within the next 2-3 weeks."


Hmm. I just received a payment acknowledgement for a 365 also. However I got no ETA on mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Just received Fedex notification. Its on the way...

Edit: Supposed to received by today according to Fedex notification, then i call Fedex and they told me the watch still in Germany but the paper work already reach my City. I was like WTF, Fedex said gonna give me a call tomorrow morning. Finger Cross. Z


----------



## ChronoMonster

I ordered my Stowa Antea KS in mid November 2013 and just paid for it today. Hopefully, it will get here soon!

Will post pictures when it arrives.

*Edit:* Received my tracking information today. This is the fastest wait time from paid to shipped I've seen (1-2 Days).

*Final Update:* Got my Stowa Antea KS: *Total Wait Time (from order to my hands) = 134 Days
*
And pics of course!


----------



## tonywalk

Who hoo! Just got my shipping notification. 

Ordered 5th Feb, paid 5th March. Antea 365 A10. Think that covers the common questions.


----------



## gbpack1997

Woo hoo for me too!! Just received my shipping notification, better not be an April Fool's joke...

Ordered my 1938 polished cream dial chrono with medium brown croco strap on January 27 with estimated mid-March delivery date at the time. Received the strap a couple weeks ago and now will have the watch to attach it to, can't wait to see it in person!

I may end up right back in here however, been eyeing a Marine Original to add to the collection ever since I put in the order for the 1938. Stowa makes too many beautiful watches, can't resist!


----------



## Mr_N

Just received notification that my *Marine Auto (silver, no date)* "will soon be provided for production" with a delivery prediction of April 22-25

All on target, as I ordered this on 01-Mar
Received this notification on 02-Apr

Not too long a wait - however, it was long enough for me to buy a 2nd-hand *Flieger (no logo, no data)* via WUS while my impatience grew. Within a month I'll be the proud owner of* 2 Stowa's*.

As I'm already enjoying the Flieger, here are some pics:


----------



## tonywalk

She has arrived. One word. Beautiful.

Before I switch threads, some things to note, basically info that I don't recall seeing anywhere. 

Delivery seems to have been a next-day pre 12pm service - it has "AM" and "INTL PRIORITY" on the label, plus the tracking website indicated delivery was to be by 12pm. That was Germany to the UK so other places may be different. 

Strap. It has arrived with a deployment buckle. I have e-mailed them to see if it should have come with a standard buckle. I doubt I can wear it for a full 12 hour shift though I can give that a try tonight. Edit - Stowa are sending me a standard buckle free-of-charge. Top notch customer service. 

The person setting the time made a small technical error. As a technical person myself I would be kicking myself if I had done this. They set the watch 12 hours early. It must have come out of production this week as it was set to European summer time and arrived just before 11am BST so whilst I was admiring it, the hands moved past 12 o'clock. The date changed before my very eyes. 

When setting the time (I moved it on 11 hours) I noticed you turn the crown towards you (anti-clockwise) to get the hands to move forwards. I've had watches over the years that turn either way.

Hope that helps folks for future orders. 

Off to participate in the "wearing" thread


----------



## hidden830726

Arrived today - 3 brothers


----------



## jlindman

Arrrgh, my Marine MO was due to be delivered "late March" when I ordered it. But still no tracking number.... 
Now I'm thinking, it was not clear if it was March THIS year


----------



## tonywalk

jlindman said:


> Arrrgh, my Marine MO was due to be delivered "late March" when I ordered it. But still no tracking number....
> Now I'm thinking, it was not clear if it was March THIS year


Production is about 10 days behind due to illness. You may get a lovely surprise in the next week or so. Mine was "mid March" and the web page changed to late March soon after I ordered so I reckoned I was due about 22nd March. It shipped on the first of April so wasn't bad at all.


----------



## hidden830726

Ya i just received mine the day before yesterday, who are supposed due and deliver in March 14. Cheers


----------



## kentlinardi

yeayy, I got my tracking number yesterday hopefully I can finally own my very first Stowa!


----------



## H.B.T

I just made my order - due to be delivered in mid june. The waiting begins.


----------



## yhng

Patiently waiting since Jan for my orders. hopefully it'll be soon!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## somo

I paid 3 weeks ago with expected delivery mid April. Now waiting patiently. Hopefully, it'll arrive within timeframe stated. In the meantime, I have learnt more about watches in the last few weeks than a university degree could give me.


----------



## robertl

somo said:


> I paid 3 weeks ago with expected delivery mid April. Now waiting patiently. Hopefully, it'll arrive within timeframe stated. In the meantime, I have learnt more about watches in the last few weeks than a university degree could give me.


I'm in the same boat. Submitted my engraving request yesterday, paid last week and Luisa said today it should be shipped within 2 weeks. I know they've been a bit behind with production but I'm really hoping it gets here sooner than later!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_N

Mr_N said:


> Just received notification that my *Marine Auto (silver, no date)* "will soon be provided for production" with a delivery prediction of April 22-25
> 
> All on target, as I ordered this on 01-Mar
> Received this notification on 02-Apr
> 
> Not too long a wait - however, it was long enough for me to buy a 2nd-hand *Flieger (no logo, no data)* via WUS while my impatience grew. Within a month I'll be the proud owner of* 2 Stowa's*.
> 
> As I'm already enjoying the Flieger, here are some pics:


FYI...
Just got the FedEx email stating it should be with me tomorrow (2 weeks earlier than expected).

It's for my birthday at the end of May, so I may not be allowed to wear it much yet


----------



## gbpack1997

gbpack1997 said:


> Woo hoo for me too!! Just received my shipping notification, better not be an April Fool's joke...
> 
> Ordered my 1938 polished cream dial chrono with medium brown croco strap on January 27 with estimated mid-March delivery date at the time. Received the strap a couple weeks ago and now will have the watch to attach it to, can't wait to see it in person!
> 
> I may end up right back in here however, been eyeing a Marine Original to add to the collection ever since I put in the order for the 1938. Stowa makes too many beautiful watches, can't resist!


Well, I was only able to fight the urge for one week before jumping back in. The 1938 is such a beautiful watch that I decided I needed multiple Stowas in my collection. Just placed an order for a Marine Original polished white arabic with the black nappa leather strap. Delivery is mid-May, should be an easier waiting period this time since I'll be able to pass the time admiring the 1938.


----------



## playtech1

Got the FedEx notification today, so tomorrow will be the day I would leave the waiting room! Except... I ordered an Antea 365 in the interim... I really wanted to get one with the old Stowa logo before it's gone! (and am having similar pangs about the Marine auto...)


----------



## gbpack1997

playtech1 said:


> Got the FedEx notification today, so tomorrow will be the day I would leave the waiting room! Except... I ordered an Antea 365 in the interim... I really wanted to get one with the old Stowa logo before it's gone! (and am having similar pangs about the Marine auto...)


Good call on mentioning wanting the old logo, that was part of my decision as well to place the order sooner rather than later.


----------



## ScreenKiller

Still waiting on my Black Flieger watch which should be finished next month .


----------



## Orsoni

playtech1 said:


> I really wanted to get one with the old Stowa logo before it's gone! (and am having similar pangs about the Marine auto...)


Ditto here.

I would have liked the Antea 390 with old logo but, I was too late so I requested an Antea 365 before all the old logos were gone.


----------



## Mr_N

Mr_N said:


> FYI...
> Just got the FedEx email stating it should be with me tomorrow (2 weeks earlier than expected).
> 
> It's for my birthday at the end of May, so I may not be allowed to wear it much yet


True enough - it has arrived. It's been allowed out of the box while I check it, sufficient time for some pics (see below), then away for a few weeks!!!

























...ok, that's it for a while - hope you all get yours soon:-!


----------



## Mr_N

Oh, by the way, I am liking the new logo.

old one was good too, but I'm happy with the change. It does look good.


----------



## playtech1

Well, today the wait for the Flieger ended! Quite impressed at the Fedex speed - shipped last night from Germany to London before midday!

Here's some pics: Stowa Flieger Photos by playtech1 | Photobucket

Sorry for the iPhone quality (or lack thereof).

First impressions are very good. Here's 5 things that I think are only conveyed in the flesh: (1) the size is great (for me) - I am not a big fan of enormous watches, and 40mm is a great compromise size. 2) It tucks under my shirt cuff very neatly. I was worried about this. (3) The case is very well finished - the brushing is quite subtle and has a nice matt quality to it. (4) The blued steel hands are as nice as everyone says they are. (5) The finishing on the 'Top' ETA is rather pleasing to the eye - still struggle to see the value of blued screws for the additional cost.

Initial negatives? The Lume has a slightly green tinge (as I knew it would). The strap seems better quality than I expected, but I think I will replace it in due course with something a little bit tapered, or possibly a mesh.


----------



## Michael81

I ordered the no logo Flieger a few weeks ago. It's my first 'serious' watch and I can't wait. I went with the deployment clasp, engraving and top movement. I also fail to see the value of blued screws, especially at an added cost of €50. 

Judging from the photos in the "Who's been wearing Stowa today" thread, it looks even better in person. The photos on the Stowa website don't really do it justice. 

I'm seriously thinking of pulling the trigger on the silver Antea as well, even if it is quite hard to justify the expense so soon after this purchase. Unfortunately, rationality goes out the window where watches are concerned.


----------



## eosph

Ordered an Ikarus, can't wait for it to arrive. I really hope it has the old logo.


----------



## StufflerMike

Mike Hero said:


> ... I also fail to see the value of blued screws, especially at an added cost of €50...


Thermical bluing is not the current standard if it comes to blued hands and/or blued screws. Furthermore heating provides the most permanent degree of rust-resistance and as a spin-off the movement looks nicer.


----------



## Michael81




----------



## inlieu

stuffler said:


> Thermical bluing is not the current standard if it comes to blued hands and/or blued screws. Furthermore heating provides the most permanent degree of rust-resistance and as a spin-off the movement looks nicer.


In the Nomos History thread, there was a link to an article on the Nomos site talking about their screw bluing process. The link doesn't work anymore, but I remember reading it and it said that screws which were not blue in the screw's slot were not heat blued. Is this true?


----------



## StufflerMike

Not true since most of the screws are nickel plated. Before bluing you need to polish off the layer. The steel than will take a blue color at a specific temperature and nickel or whatever it is in the slot must not which is why the slots remain white or gray, silverish in colour.


----------



## inlieu

I see, thanks. Then how does Nomos have screws with blue slots?


----------



## playtech1

Those photos look great. I believe that's the 'silver' dial? It looks like it has a nice creaminess to it. How does it look in the flesh?


----------



## somo

Impatience got the better of me and I sent off an email to ask about expected delivery as was told mid April. Reply states after Easter but no details when. A bit vague. Was hoping for before Easter as I have the week off work.


----------



## H.B.T

I ordered my handwound flieger - its due mid june, anyone ordered a flieger as well?


----------



## Mr_N

playtech1 said:


> Those photos look great. I believe that's the 'silver' dial? It looks like it has a nice creaminess to it. How does it look in the flesh?


Yes, it's the Automatic with the A10, so has the "silver" face. You're right it looks creamy to me too, which is what I wanted ...so, spot on

It also has the new logo, which appears to be slightly higher than in other photos I've seen - anyhow, looks good to me, so I'm not missing the old logo at all


----------



## Apollo83

Wow!
I ordered an Antea KS at the end of November last and was told to wait 6 months for delivery in May...
Then last week I got a mail saying my watch would be ready by the end of April a few weeks early and could I pay - So of course I paid within the hour!
Then a few days later I got a mail saying my watch was being shipped another 2 weeks early!
A few days later, and it has arrived - A MONTH EARLY!
Thank you Stowa team for a first rate service start to finish. 
And goodbye waiting lounge - it's been emotional. But wait...

That's the good news.
The bad news is it is a gift for my birthday and it has just been put away FOR A MONTH! Arggghhhh. o|

I checked quality, and wound it and took as many pictures as I could before I put it away - I now have to live on those pictures for the coming weeks.
Here's a couple as it emerges from the box:














In some kind of self-torture I have put that second one up as my wallpaper to constantly remind me of what is in my house but I can't wear... :-(

Anyway, what a beautiful, beautiful watch.
I couldn't stop angling it in the light to see the dial and hands change colour...
Needless to say, I'm really looking forward to my birthday.


----------



## pepcr1

Ordered this, https://www.stowa.de/cosmoshop/pix/a/z/fliegerbaumuster-b/g/Flieger-Baumuster-B-4_100KB.jpg on the 9th of April. Invoice received on the 14th of April, paid, will be delivered in 2-3 weeks. Not bad!!


----------



## clbaldwin

Apollo83 said:


> Wow!
> I ordered an Antea KS at the end of November last and was told to wait 6 months for delivery in May...
> Then last week I got a mail saying my watch would be ready by the end of April a few weeks early and could I pay - So of course I paid within the hour!
> Then a few days later I got a mail saying my watch was being shipped another 2 weeks early!
> A few days later, and it has arrived - A MONTH EARLY!
> Thank you Stowa team for a first rate service start to finish.
> And goodbye waiting lounge - it's been emotional. But wait...
> 
> That's the good news.
> The bad news is it is a gift for my birthday and it has just been put away FOR A MONTH! Arggghhhh. o|
> 
> I checked quality, and wound it and took as many pictures as I could before I put it away - I now have to live on those pictures for the coming weeks.
> Here's a couple as it emerges from the box:
> View attachment 1456850
> 
> View attachment 1456851
> 
> In some kind of self-torture I have put that second one up as my wallpaper to constantly remind me of what is in my house but I can't wear... :-(
> 
> Anyway, what a beautiful, beautiful watch.
> I couldn't stop angling it in the light to see the dial and hands change colour...
> Needless to say, I'm really looking forward to my birthday.


It looks gorgeous.
Which is great news for me, because I too just got a much earlier than expected email asking for payment for my Aneta KS 

I ordered mid-January, expecting a late May delivery, but just got notification to pay for delivery between 5-9 May.
I'm even daring to get a little bit excited that they might deliver mine earlier like yours too!

How did you find the deployant clasp (in your brief time with the watch)? I ordered one too.

The days of gawping at other people's Aneta KS picture will soon be over!


----------



## Apollo83

clbaldwin said:


> It looks gorgeous.
> Which is great news for me, because I too just got a much earlier than expected email asking for payment for my Aneta KS
> 
> I ordered mid-January, expecting a late May delivery, but just got notification to pay for delivery between 5-9 May.
> I'm even daring to get a little bit excited that they might deliver mine earlier like yours too!
> 
> How did you find the deployant clasp (in your brief time with the watch)? I ordered one too.
> 
> The days of gawping at other people's Aneta KS picture will soon be over!


Great news for you too.
It was weird; I got the mail saying we'll soon start building your watch, I paid and 2 days later Fedex had picked it up and it was starting my journey to me...
Either a lot of people have pulled out of buying the KS (can't believe that!) or Joerg has stumbled upon a stockpile of 7001's somewhere 

Hard to get a real feel for the deployant after 30 mins, but I noticed it was a little proud of the leather - I'm thinking you wouldn't want to wear it tight. Normal fit with 1cm play was fine for me. 
On the plus side, opening and closing didn't stress the leather at all - I can see the deployant extending the life of the strap nicely. Also, it was very easy to adjust the (just don't lose the little screw).
I also received a backup strap (brown - which is quite a dark brown) with normal buckle, just in case the deployant didn't suit, but I'm guessing I won't need it.

Now, how about 1 more picture of an Antea KS while you wait - from my stockpile 
This time proof I wore it:


----------



## denmanproject

Just joined the waiting game with my second Stowa, sold the last one chasing something else so I'm excited to be back in the club b-)

This time the Marine Chrono polished auto, I'm looking at a month and a half wait which isn't too bad! last one was about 3 months


----------



## clbaldwin

Of course it looks even more delightful on the wrist with a nice shift cuff.
My wrist is looking mighty empty.

Had my confirmation email this morning.
Hoping Luisa is in the zone this week as she was with your dispatch.

I've gone for dark brown as my main strap (just the one for now).

I'll let y'all know how things progress and I'll be sure to provide some pics of my own.


----------



## clbaldwin

clbaldwin said:


> Had my confirmation email this morning.
> Hoping Luisa is in the zone this week as she was with your dispatch.


Can now confirm that Stowa are on a roll when it comes to this batch of Antea KSs - just received my shipping info, expected delivery tomorrow.


----------



## myehiel

I ordered my second Stowa in March, the impossibly beautiful Antea KS.
I find myself checking the Stowa website every few days to see if the expected delivery date has been pushed back even further... because, I want mine to arrive first!

The exquisite wait continues...


----------



## jpfwatch

Leaving the waiting lounge. Yesterday I received my Flieger with the movement ETA 2824-2 TOP with blued screws and case engraving 23883.
I ordered the watch 4 weeks ago.
I love the watch and the black watchband. 
I also ordered the brown watchband which i don't like. I think it's to glossy. The black one is nicely matt.


----------



## utallvol

Just arrived last week, now time to pick out my next Stowa watch.


----------



## Ita

utallvol said:


> View attachment 1464314
> Just arrived last week, now time to pick out my next Stowa watch.


Nice... Very nice. The new logo looks cool. I think it would look cooler minus the onion crown. Sorta a mismatch to my eye, as the onion crown is old school and the new logo is a modern look! Having said that... I really like your watch!

Ita


----------



## evanr

Received an email from FedEx today, my Antea 365 is scheduled to arrive on 28 April! Slightly behind the "mid-April" quote I had initially received, but the Easter holiday certainly didn't help. Happy to know that it is on its way.


----------



## anaplian

Just received a shipping notice from FedEx for my Antea 365. It's due to arrive tomorrow. Yay!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evanr

anaplian said:


> Just received a shipping notice from FedEx for my Antea 365. It's due to arrive tomorrow. Yay!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm jealous of your proximity to Germany and shorter delivery time!


----------



## gbpack1997

Placed my order for a Marine Original (polished, nappa black leather) on April 9, received request for payment today, and delivery scheduled for the week of May 12. Way faster timing than I was expecting, can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## anaplian

evanr said:


> I'm jealous of your proximity to Germany and shorter delivery time!


Yeah, well I'm jealous of your weather ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertl

Still waiting for the delivery email for my MO ordered on February 21. Today is 2 weeks since I was told it would be shipped within 2 weeks, so it should be any day now! Original estimated delivery was mid April, so only slightly behind, but I think my late engraving template is the biggest reason for delay, had to wait until my son was born to get the engraving request done.


----------



## somo

anaplian said:


> Just received a shipping notice from FedEx for my Antea 365. It's due to arrive tomorrow. Yay!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in the same town waiting for notification that a flieger is on it's way. No news yet........


----------



## kentlinardi

My beauty has arrived in Melbourne! 
Actually about 2 weeks ago but don't have the chance to post.

I'll be waiting for it in Jakarta, when my friend brings it from there!

Enjoy!










Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## petethegreek

365 on bracelet arrived over the weekend but didn't have a chance to post until now. I'm outta the lounge - for those still hanging around, it's worth the wait! My wrist is 16.85 cm or 6.6 inches, for reference.


----------



## irvinl

ordered my stowa flieger, no logo no date, top movement with blue screws 12 days ago on april 11th, received an email that my watch will be delivering from 12-16th may!
awesome lead time.

i've a terrible small wrist, been wearing swatch, skagen for my entire life, after much snooping on 2nd hand IWC mark XV, XVI... decided to pull the trigger for a stowa flieger instead. just can't justify the price other than the branding. (i know its an excuse for being poor:X)

anyone with a wrist like mine, 6.25", will the flieger normal dark brown strap with rivet fit? or i would need holes punched?


----------



## mejoshee

Hi all! First post!

Ordered a Flieger date, no logo, top movement & blue screws with brown old style strap last Fri, the 18th. 

Given that the previous post was a week before me, but is already going to be delivered mid-May, I'd guess that lots of orders were placed in the intervening week. Anyway, here's hoping the site estimates at the time that said mid-June will be consistent. As of today, it now says end of June. We'll see if it starts to creep out...


----------



## evanr

anaplian said:


> Yeah, well I'm jealous of your weather ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Touche! Seems like lots of Antea 365s are arriving these days. Looking forward to the impending arrival of my new Stowa and plotting my next purchase already...


----------



## evanr

mejoshee said:


> Hi all! First post!
> 
> Ordered a Flieger date, no logo, top movement & blue screws with brown old style strap last Fri, the 18th.
> 
> Given that the previous post was a week before me, but is already going to be delivered mid-May, I'd guess that lots of orders were placed in the intervening week. Anyway, here's hoping the site estimates at the time that said mid-June will be consistent. As of today, it now says end of June. We'll see if it starts to creep out...


The website gives up-to-date estimated delivery times for *new* orders. If you placed an order when it said mid-June, never fear, that should not be affected by an updated delivery date for new orders.


----------



## inlieu

irvinl said:


> anyone with a wrist like mine, 6.25", will the flieger normal dark brown strap with rivet fit? or i would need holes punched?


You should be fine. I have a six inch wrist and requested the short versions of their straps and they all fit well.


----------



## irvinl

inlieu said:


> You should be fine. I have a six inch wrist and requested the short versions of their straps and they all fit well.


cool! yea, i had a finalised order with a "short" strap.

the old style straps only have 1 length right? i see that its like much longer


----------



## Rattrapante Pete

Ordered a white handwound Partitio last week. Will be a nice change of pace from the MO and MC I have (wearing the MC right now), although I wish they offered the high-gloss dial on more watches, I'd have preferred that to the matte white. 

This after some long consideration against the rather more expensive Nomos Club. I ended up picking the Stowa simply because I feel the design is more handsome.


----------



## Shieze

irvinl said:


> cool! yea, i had a finalised order with a "short" strap.
> 
> the old style straps only have 1 length right? i see that its like much longer


There is a short version for the short strap as well. black leather strap old style 20 mm - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG Just under quantity is the selection for length and there is a short and regular length.


----------



## mejoshee

evanr said:


> The website gives up-to-date estimated delivery times for *new* orders. If you placed an order when it said mid-June, never fear, that should not be affected by an updated delivery date for new orders.


That's what I thought. I was only considering the possibility that it might even come early, based on irvinl's post. But, I will survive with the Steinhart that's also coming in the next couple weeks. Very excited! :-d


----------



## Michael81

My flieger is going to arrive between the 10th and 12th of May. Not long to go now...


----------



## somo

My flieger was meant to arrive 2nd week of April. Still waiting...........!


----------



## somo

somo said:


> My flieger was meant to arrive 2nd week of April. Still waiting...........!


Wahay I have finally received tracking information. It's now on it's way to the UK.


----------



## Kacee

Got the email asking me to pay for my (third) Flieger and my Marine A-10, yay...


----------



## BadBlue

Got a KS on order due end of June. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flappylove

Luisa said last week that my order would be despatched yesterday, but I never got a despatch email. I am trapped in this lounge, I thought i'd be getting out on monday but my parole date seems to have been pushed back. Oh the agony of an impatient man!


----------



## DJP31

At long last I've been able/allowed to place an order, a Flieger with logo, no date, blued srews on croc strap. My wrist is 7 inches so I've asked them to confirm that will be ok and won't need extra holes. Delivery showing end June but hopefully it will be quicker. I'm nit good at waiting - instant gratification is too long for me lol.

I really excited, it'll be my first Stowa....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kacee

DJP31 said:


> At long last I've been able/allowed to place an order, a Flieger with logo, no date, blued srews on croc strap. My wrist is 7 inches so I've asked them to confirm that will be ok and won't need extra holes. Delivery showing end June but hopefully it will be quicker. I'm nit good at waiting - instant gratification is too long for me lol.
> 
> I really excited, it'll be my first Stowa....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Excellent choice, sir.

Mine is scheduled to ship toward the end of May but I just received an email asking me to pay so they can ship mine around May 12th. I hope yours will ship sooner than expected.


----------



## jpfwatch

Back in the waiting lounge.
I ordered the Stowa chronograph 1938 black polished. I asked to replace the original mushroom crown with a small crown.
The watch strap I choose is the dark brown crock.
I have to wait until the mid of july............


----------



## DJP31

Kacee said:


> Excellent choice, sir.
> 
> Mine is scheduled to ship toward the end of May but I just received an email asking me to pay so they can ship mine around May 12th. I hope yours will ship sooner than expected.


That's great news, a couple of weeks off the wait would be most welcome! What did you go for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc_R

Marc_R said:


> So after 2 years I'm back in the lounge, now waiting for an Antea 41 in sliver on croc. As before I'm now glued to the forum.
> This will join my flieger (logo/date) which has remained my favourite watch and been more or less my daily wear.


Sadly having to drop out of this lounge as have cancelled my order. Still want this watch but an opportunity came up for something else I was also after, so will put this one on the back-burner. Its a real shame, but hopefully means the wait will run a bit quicker for everyone else. Hope to be back within the next 12 months, and hopefully the old logo will still be there.


----------



## giblets46

Joining in here, late June it's expected. No logo, no date Fleiger on brown, love the quality and the history ( but not the wait!)


----------



## denmanproject

Just made payment on my Marine Chrono, should be here in a few weeks!


----------



## DWMC

Just paid for my Stowa Flieger Handwinding 6498 with small second. Not one for the purists perhaps, but I like the size, manual movement and sub-dial. Should arrive in a few weeks. I hope expectations are fulfilled.


----------



## mejoshee

Originally, I had ordered the Flieger, but then I started to have second thoughts. I was more drawn towards the Marine, but I didn't know which model I wanted. Made my decision and paid yesterday for a Marine Auto with date, A10. I asked for a blue croco strap and got confirmation this morning from Barbara that my payment & strap were approved/received.

In the original order confirmation email, it stated mid-June. In follow-up with Barbara, however, she actually updated the timeframe to the last week of May, so I'll take this as a good sign! Now the waiting...


----------



## yhng

Received my order earlier this week and the wait was well worth it. Now thinking of a fourth!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJP31

yhng, what and when did you order?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yhng

Ordered around December and had an order change midway.










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## okp3

Hi All - here are some details on my order to give those waiting on a Flieger some insight on the estimated delivery time. I ordered a top, no logo/date version on March 17th, and paid April 2nd. It was estimated to be delivered between April 22-25, but did not ship until May 9th. I'm picking it up today after work, and am beyond excited. This will be my first Stowa. Next up will be getting some new straps...


----------



## D4niel

Ordered my first real watch, a flieger baumuster B with a old style strap the end of April and today got the mail asking for the payment. 
Can't wait for it arrive .


----------



## DJP31

I ordered my Flieger on 26th April with end June anticipated delivery. Sounds like I might be asked to pay soon....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

Second Stowa on order, now the wait!!


----------



## lefteye219

Hello folks, my first post... Yeah... Ordered my flieger today only.. Have to wait till july to get it..


----------



## DJP31

Welcome. I ordered mine towards the end of April using a probable promotion at work as the excuse. The promotion was confirmed yesterday, effective 1st Sept. 

Somehow the wait for the Flieger seems longer than the wait to assume duties!

I'm hoping to be asked to pay soon, recent posters suggest they are delivering a little quicker than scheduled. Here's hoping anyway!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myehiel

So, I received my email today to put my payment through for my Antea KS.... Super psyched - this will be my second Stowa.

I made my order on March 13, 2014 and received the email to pay today with expected delivery of June 23 - 27, 2014.

Now the truly hard part of the wait begins...


----------



## DJP31

Asked to pay today, and dispatched money instantly by PayPal. They've confirmed receipt and delivery June 23-27. 

Fingers crossed its quicker than that coz I ain't good at waiting.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myehiel

This was a picture at the bottom of my payment email.
These three points are part of what makes Stowa so important to us. I think it's something that we, as Stowa buyers and owners, just _get._

Many thanks to Jorg, Luisa and his team for making something wonderful.


----------



## Alexander8

what does everybody else have incoming?


----------



## antiga

jzpjzp said:


> I sent payment around 5 weeks ago and still nothing! Really hope mine arrives soon!
> 
> what does everybody else have incoming?


Wow 5 weeks that's , I.would be flipping.out I.like to have my watches next day or instantly from a store


----------



## Tiger-rider

Just transferred payment to Stowa.

My Antea KS will arrive before end of June.... Oh another month away!


----------



## Michael81

2 week delay. Oh noes.


----------



## DJP31

Mike Hero said:


> 2 week delay. Oh noes.


What have you ordered?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael81

The sterile flieger with the top movement. 

The only good thing is that the delay gave me the opportunity to change my engraving from the serial to the Stowa logo, which I have come to appreciate more.


----------



## DJP31

Mike Hero said:


> The sterile flieger with the top movement.
> 
> The only good thing is that the delay gave me the opportunity to change my engraving from the serial to the Stowa logo, which I have come to appreciate more.


That's ok then. When was it supposed to be delivered? I've been given 24-27 June for my Flieger having paid yesterday. Just wondering if I should lower expectations about earlier delivery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D4niel

Just got my shipping confirmation, my watch should arrive Monday.


----------



## DJP31

D4niel said:


> Just got my shipping confirmation, my watch should arrive Monday.


Great news! What are getting and is delivery on schedule or later/earlier than you thought?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D4niel

Yeah can't wait, this is my first real watch.
I ordered a Flieger baumunster B with an old style strap on the 26th of April and got the payment request on the 12th of May.
Original estimated delivery time when I ordered the watch was the end of June.


----------



## DJP31

D4niel said:


> Yeah can't wait, this is my first real watch.
> I ordered a Flieger baumunster B with an old style strap on the 26th of April and got the payment request on the 12th of May.
> Original estimated delivery time when I ordered the watch was the end of June.


Wow, that's great! I ordered at the same time , also end of June delivery,and was asked to pay yesterday. Not the b version though, so I mustn't get my hopes up that I get an early shout! Look forward to the pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael81

DJP31 said:


> That's ok then. When was it supposed to be delivered? I've been given 24-27 June for my Flieger having paid yesterday. Just wondering if I should lower expectations about earlier delivery.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was supposed to get a shipping confirmation between the 12th and 16th. They contacted me on the 15th, so fair play. I was asked to pay in late April, having placed my order in early April.


----------



## myehiel

myehiel said:


> So, I received my email today to put my payment through for my Antea KS.... Super psyched - this will be my second Stowa.
> 
> I made my order on March 13, 2014 and received the email to pay today with expected delivery of June 23 - 27, 2014.
> 
> Now the truly hard part of the wait begins...


So, I received the email today that my Antea has shipped and should arrive on Wednesday.
That's approximately a month earlier than expected.


----------



## DJP31

myehiel said:


> So, I received the email today that my Antea has shipped and should arrive on Wednesday.
> That's approximately a month earlier than expected.


Wow that's excellent news!


----------



## robertl

I'm a month over due and still waiting. Have been told several times my watch would ship within a certain time frame only to watch the time frame come and go with no shipment notification. I'm holding out hope that this week is the week. The wait is driving me insane!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flappylove

robertl said:


> I'm a month over due and still waiting. Have been told several times my watch would ship within a certain time frame only to watch the time frame come and go with no shipment notification. I'm holding out hope that this week is the week. The wait is driving me insane!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is really strange. I've had 4 watches from Stowa over time and never had such an experience. Sometimes they are later than originally stated when placing the order but once they have given a date down the line it has always been spot on.


----------



## robertl

flappylove said:


> This is really strange. I've had 4 watches from Stowa over time and never had such an experience. Sometimes they are later than originally stated when placing the order but once they have given a date down the line it has always been spot on.


It's frustrating, I'm so excited about this watch it makes it difficult to remain patient. I ordered at the end of February with an estimated delivery of mid April. I paid at the end of March upon request. At the beginning of April I was told 2 weeks. About 3 weeks later was told a week. 2 weeks later (last Tuesday) was told this week. Wasn't sure if she meant this week as in the current week or this week as in the upcoming week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kacee

I got this via email and I thought I would come here and let you guy know that I'm really excited, but now I don't know, haha...

"Shipment of your watches will be done tomorrow at the latest."


----------



## DJP31

Kacee said:


> I got this via email and I thought I would come here and let you guy know that I'm really excited, but now I don't know, haha...
> 
> "Shipment of your watches will be done tomorrow at the latest."


Well it's still earlier than you originally thought, but not by quite as much as you thought judging by the date they gave you when you paid. Let's see when you actually get it....


----------



## Kacee

I got the tracking number 

Their website said end of May when I placed my order, and that was almost a month ago.

"*Thur 5/22/2014 by 10:30 am", says FedEx, woohoo!!!*


----------



## myehiel

My friends - not only did the watch ship a month earlier than expected, it arrived from Germany in a day!


----------



## D4niel

My watch was delivered yesterday, its even nicer in real than on the pictures on the website .
Here are some pictures, i did not have much time yet so they are only phone pictures.


----------



## robertl

Finally got a tracking notification! The wait is almost over, and even though it took longer than expected, I am very excited to get my first Stowa on Friday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJP31

D4niel said:


> My watch was delivered yesterday, its even nicer in real than on the pictures on the website .
> Here are some pictures, i did not have much time yet so they are only phone pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1499832
> View attachment 1499834


Looking really good!


----------



## DJP31

robertl said:


> Finally got a tracking notification! The wait is almost over, and even though it took longer than expected, I am very excited to get my first Stowa on Friday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you go for and when did you order? Looking forward to pics too...


----------



## robertl

DJP31 said:


> What did you go for and when did you order? Looking forward to pics too...


I ordered a Marine Original in February. Original shipping estimate was mid April. After a few delays it should be here Friday. I'll be sure to post pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazorange

Awesome. The Marine is a great looking watch.
I also just got my conformation for my Antea KS41. I should be getting it on Friday. Can't wait.


----------



## DJP31

Kacee said:


> I got the tracking number
> 
> Their website said end of May when I placed my order, and that was almost a month ago.
> 
> "*Thur 5/22/2014 by 10:30 am", says FedEx, woohoo!!!*


Lucky lucky, all these orders being dispatched earlier than anticipated makes me even more impatient - if that were possible!!


----------



## mejoshee

mejoshee said:


> Originally, I had ordered the Flieger, but then I started to have second thoughts. I was more drawn towards the Marine, but I didn't know which model I wanted. Made my decision and paid yesterday for a Marine Auto with date, A10. I asked for a blue croco strap and got confirmation this morning from Barbara that my payment & strap were approved/received.
> 
> In the original order confirmation email, it stated mid-June. In follow-up with Barbara, however, she actually updated the timeframe to the last week of May, so I'll take this as a good sign! Now the waiting...


Last week I picked up a Flieger no logo, with date & top movement via ebay. Staved off only very little of the waiting, but a beautiful watch nonetheless!








Yesterday 5/20 I received the tracking update for the Marine Auto A10. It arrived today!








Here they are side-by-side:








Out of the lounge!


----------



## robertl

Did your tracking say it would be 2 days and it showed up in one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mejoshee

robertl said:


> Did your tracking say it would be 2 days and it showed up in one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I guess you gain a day coming west to the USA. It's also possible that because it includes our PM/early morning time, I received it yesterday morning after it had already been in transit for a day.

Either way, it bodes well that Stowa is cranking out the watches accurately according to their ready-to-ship estimates.

Request for payment: May 6
Paid: May 8th
Confirmation: May 9th, I was told 14 days
Shipped: May 20th
Received: May 21st


----------



## robertl

mejoshee said:


> Yes. I guess you gain a day coming west to the USA. It's also possible that because it includes our PM/early morning time, I received it yesterday morning after it had already been in transit for a day.
> 
> Either way, it bodes well that Stowa is cranking out the watches accurately according to their ready-to-ship estimates.
> 
> Request for payment: May 6
> Paid: May 8th
> Confirmation: May 9th, I was told 14 days
> Shipped: May 20th
> Received: May 21st


Mine was due mid April, but I do see a lot of folks on here getting them on time or even ahead of schedule. I would be ecstatic if it showed up tomorrow, but either way my time in the lounge is almost over!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertl

robertl said:


> Finally got a tracking notification! The wait is almost over, and even though it took longer than expected, I am very excited to get my first Stowa on Friday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife just told me I received a package from Stowa! 1 day from Germany to Pennsylvania and a day earlier than expected. I'm tempted to take my lunch break at 10 am, but I'll wait until lunch time and post a waiting lounge exit pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kacee

Mine arrived on Wednesday although FedEx estimation said Thursday, can't wait to get back to CA to check them out.


----------



## robertl

Well worth the wait in my opinion. My only slight issue is that I have to make a hole on the strap between two other holes to wear comfortably. I'll probably post an unboxing thread later but here is a waiting lounge exit pic:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbpack1997

robertl said:


> Well worth the wait in my opinion. My only slight issue is that I have to make a hole on the strap between two other holes to wear comfortably. I'll probably post an unboxing thread later but here is a waiting lounge exit pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! When did you place your order? I ordered an MO on April 9, and received my payment request on April 22 with expected delivery the week of May 12. Last week I received an e-mail that necessary components wouldn't be available until early this week, and the earliest shipping dates would be the end of this week. Just wondering where my shipping date may stand in relation to others who are starting to receive MO's. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## robertl

gbpack1997 said:


> Beautiful watch! When did you place your order? I ordered an MO on April 9, and received my payment request on April 22 with expected delivery the week of May 12. Last week I received an e-mail that necessary components wouldn't be available until early this week, and the earliest shipping dates would be the end of this week. Just wondering where my shipping date may stand in relation to others who are starting to receive MO's. The anticipation is killing me!


Thanks, it is quite beautiful. I ordered in February with a mid April estimates delivery. There were a few delays obviously but I know part of the delay was waiting on my engraving request. I think you'll have yours sooner than later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazorange

My finally came in. Oh yeah. I'll post some pics in a bit.


----------



## medicineman1

Just ordered a no logo Flieger with blued screws! Estimated delivery is mid July. Can't come fast enough!


----------



## DJP31

Welcome to the torture chamber! Ordered mine towards end of April, paid a week ago, delivery scheduled end June. Some are getting delivered a little early, which in some ways makes it worse.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazorange

This is my new baby.


----------



## DJP31

Lovely pics of a lovely watch, thanks for posting them. Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DJP31

Just had tracking email from FedEx, delivery due tomorrow!!!!! I ordered at the end of April with delivery due end of June. Can't believe it, haven't got it yet though....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazorange

DJP31 said:


> Lovely pics of a lovely watch, thanks for posting them. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. It has been a joy wearing this stunning watch the last few days. I couldn't be happier. For all of you waiting. It's a worthy wait.


----------



## Greg525

Ordered my first Stowa over the weekend, going to be a brutal wait until it arrives. I went with the Antea 390 A10. Can't wait for it to show up.


----------



## medicineman1

It's only been a few days since I ordered and last night I dreamed it came early... You can imagine how disappointed I was when I woke up.


----------



## rollisays

Just jumped onboard this boat. 

Placed an order for a Prodiver on Bracelet with Limette Hands.


----------



## Ita

rollisays said:


> Just jumped onboard this boat.
> 
> Placed an order for a Prodiver on Bracelet with Limette Hands.


Nice... ;-)

Ita


----------



## Michael81

Still waiting for my flieger over here. I'll hopefully be getting a tracking number within the next few days. The last communication I received from Stowa indicated supply issues as a reason for the delay (I was supposed to get a shipping number 2 weeks ago).

It does not bode well for the future that a 2824-2 is now so difficult to get. I hope Stowa have contingency plans in place for when ETA drop the hammer on the independents.


----------



## Wile

Mike Hero said:


> Still waiting for my flieger over here. I'll hopefully be getting a tracking number within the next few days. The last communication I received from Stowa indicated supply issues as a reason for the delay (I was supposed to get a shipping number 2 weeks ago).
> 
> It does not bode well for the future that a 2824-2 is now so difficult to get. I hope Stowa have contingency plans in place for when ETA drop the hammer on the independents.


When did you place your order? Yes there are some issues with the 2824-2, but at least the watch with the TOP model of the movement is a bit faster to get now. Personally I would change the movement to that and might get the watch faster. Hope you get your Flieger soon! Please share some pics then!

Would be fun to know how many Stowa owners there are in Finland btw, never seen other Stowa in person except my Antea. MO on the wish-list...


----------



## Orsoni

Wile said:


> Would be fun to know how many Stowa owners there are in Finland btw, never seen other Stowa in person except my Antea. MO on the wish-list...


Here is a map of Stowa owners around the globe:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/map-stowa-owners-locations-around-world-895187.html


----------



## DJP31

Mine's arrived, a whole month early, I'm so pleased. I received the tracking e mail yesterday morning, which was a very pleasant surprise. Had great fun tracking it from Frankfurt to Charles de Gaulle and then Stanstead. Onto the London FedEx depot and an agonising wait until it arrived here at 11.30. Brilliant service from FedEx I have to say.

I went for the TOP with blued screws, logo (old one I'm pleased to say) no date on the mid brown strap. Hope these quick iPhone photos work, I'm not too clever with the uploading stuff.

Anyway, it was nice being here. Actually it wasn't really, I hate waiting but sometimes that's what you gotta do.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael81

Wile said:


> When did you place your order? Yes there are some issues with the 2824-2, but at least the watch with the TOP model of the movement is a bit faster to get now. Personally I would change the movement to that and might get the watch faster. Hope you get your Flieger soon! Please share some pics then!
> 
> Would be fun to know how many Stowa owners there are in Finland btw, never seen other Stowa in person except my Antea. MO on the wish-list...


Placed my order on May 2, asked to pay on May 24, with the expectation of a mid-May shipping date. I ordered the TOP movement for this very reason. Thanks, Wile. Me too! I'll be sure to post. I have a bought a few straps which I am quite anxious to try.

Hmm. Hyvä kysymys (good question). I don't really see Finland as much of a watch country to be honest. I hardly see any nice watches; maybe the occasional Rolex or Omega, but certainly nothing as exotic as a Stowa. Mostly I just see gigantic quartzes.

The MO is pretty great. I'd love to get an Antea, but at the same time, part of me would prefer a Nomos Tangente (or perhaps even a Zurich), if only for the sake of brand diversity.

That's a fine looking flieger you have there, DJP31. I'm jealous.


----------



## Wile

Mike Hero said:


> Placed my order on May 2, asked to pay on May 24, with the expectation of a mid-May shipping date. I ordered the TOP movement for this very reason. Thanks, Wile. Me too! I'll be sure to post. I have a bought a few straps which I am quite anxious to try.
> 
> Hmm. Hyvä kysymys (good question). I don't really see Finland as much of a watch country to be honest. I hardly see any nice watches; maybe the occasional Rolex or Omega, but certainly nothing as exotic as a Stowa. Mostly I just see gigantic quartzes.
> 
> The MO is pretty great. I'd love to get an Antea, but at the same time, part of me would prefer a Nomos Tangente (or perhaps even a Zurich), if only for the sake of brand diversity.
> 
> That's a fine looking flieger you have there, DJP31. I'm jealous.


Glad to hear you ended up in Stowa after all. Remember the plans you had with Antea or Nomos. Flieger is a true classic - did you order with logo or without? Would like definitely to see pics then with the different straps. I would go for a leather nato strap with Flieger. I'm sure that after you get one Stowa you'll sooner or later want another  But of course Nomos is a masterpiece with inhouse movement etc. My father has one Zurich but for some reason he rarely gives it wrist time.

Yes, to Finland the "Middle-European watch culture" is still coming, but happy to see there are more and more people who are interested in watches. Of course, there are lots of Rolex/Omega/Tag Heuers that you see every day, but when it comes to more marginal brands they are truly rare. Couple of Archimedes I've seen but never another Stowa as mentioned. There was some small article in the Kellomies book ("Watchman" in English - a quite new and good Finnish book of fine watches) about Stowa. I think the editor ordered an Ikarus for himself.


----------



## Wile

Orsoni said:


> Here is a map of Stowa owners around the globe:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/map-stowa-owners-locations-around-world-895187.html


Thank you for the tip Orsoni!


----------



## tharpley

Just ordered a Marine Original (matt, white dial with arabic numerals). My first proper watch to celebrate turning 30 next week!

Now the wait begins... delivery time is currently expected End-July.


----------



## gbpack1997

Received my 2nd Stowa today to go along with a cream dial 1938 Chrono. Both are stunners, love the blued hands on this one, and really enjoying hearing the ticking of the watch every so often when it gets quiet in the office.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

tharpley said:


> Now the wait begins... delivery time is currently expected End-July.


The wait was 5½ months when I ordered my MO a year ago.


----------



## tharpley

Orsoni said:


> The wait was 5½ months when I ordered my MO a year ago.


Ouch...was that the wait specified on the website, or did it keep getting delayed?


----------



## Michael81

Wile said:


> Glad to hear you ended up in Stowa after all. Remember the plans you had with Antea or Nomos. Flieger is a true classic - did you order with logo or without? Would like definitely to see pics then with the different straps. I would go for a leather nato strap with Flieger. I'm sure that after you get one Stowa you'll sooner or later want another  But of course Nomos is a masterpiece with inhouse movement etc. My father has one Zurich but for some reason he rarely gives it wrist time.


No logo. Definitely they way to go; although I got the logo engraving on the case. I actually bought a really nice Chromeexcel horween Nato for the flieger, but it is currently on my Steinhart Ocean One Vintage. I am trying to stick to a 'one watch one brand' policy, although it isn't working out so well since I just bought an awesome vintage Omega Constellation to compliment my Speedmaster . I wouldn't be surprised if another Stowa ends up in my collection at some point (assuming this one shows up at some point). But yeah, there are so many great options out there, and it is always hard choosing one over the other.



Wile said:


> Yes, to Finland the "Middle-European watch culture" is still coming, but happy to see there are more and more people who are interested in watches. Of course, there are lots of Rolex/Omega/Tag Heuers that you see every day, but when it comes to more marginal brands they are truly rare. Couple of Archimedes I've seen but never another Stowa as mentioned. There was some small article in the Kellomies book ("Watchman" in English - a quite new and good Finnish book of fine watches) about Stowa. I think the editor ordered an Ikarus for himself.


Sad but true. None of my friends understand why I like watches so much. They think it's a gigantic waste of money. And to say that my girlfriend disapproves would be something of an understatement. Oh well. I'll have to look out for that article. Cheers.


----------



## Orsoni

tharpley said:


> Ouch...was that the wait specified on the website, or did it keep getting delayed?


That was the wait advised by the web site and they predicted it exactly right.

My Antea 365 was about 3 weeks late of the scheduled delivery date but, I wasn't complaining.


----------



## Wile

Mike Hero said:


> No logo. Definitely they way to go; although I got the logo engraving on the case. I actually bought a really nice Chromeexcel horween Nato for the flieger, but it is currently on my Steinhart Ocean One Vintage. I am trying to stick to a 'one watch one brand' policy, although it isn't working out so well since I just bought an awesome vintage Omega Constellation to compliment my Speedmaster . I wouldn't be surprised if another Stowa ends up in my collection at some point (assuming this one shows up at some point). But yeah, there are so many great options out there, and it is always hard choosing one over the other.
> 
> Sad but true. None of my friends understand why I like watches so much. They think it's a gigantic waste of money. And to say that my girlfriend disapproves would be something of an understatement. Oh well. I'll have to look out for that article. Cheers.


Sounds like you've been busy getting new pieces to your collection... Way to go  Nice, Ocean One Vintage seems to be a great watch, and with that price it's simply a bargain. I've been close to buy Steinhart many times but always refused. Need to follow Steinhart forum for your further experiences, might also pull a rope with the O1V at some point, I like the design very much.

I know what you mean about the girlfriend thing. But in the end, we buy these for ourselves. Luckily I have a friend who collects some Japanise plastic figures (these are not cheap at all), and one day my gf said that watches have much more sense because they have an actual function of showing time 

And, I have this feeling your Flieger will arrive at least until Juhannus (mid summer festival). There are still a few weeks until that, and what could be better than enjoy the midnight sun with your Stowa - an absolute time for a WS!


----------



## Michael81

Yep, I have spent way too much on watches in the past few months. The O1V is a great watch. l really like the fact that it is an homage to those early references. It looks very different to contemporary models. Steinhart's other divers are basically just straight-up sub / GMT clones, which is pretty lame. 

Having said that, they have a lot of other pieces which are really nice, if a tad on the large side. I was initially going to go buy their flieger, but the size was a turn off. Plus, I don't think it really competes with the Stowa as far as workmanship and build quality is concerned.

True. And I'm at the point where I am trying to buy watches that retain their value - wearable investments, if you will. At least I should be able to get my money back if I ever decide to sell them.

I hope so! It would certainly make midsummer that much sweeter. Having said that, it would be pretty great to have it before then. It's been a long wait.

Your collection is really nice and under the radar, by the way. The Limes especially. Those are impossible to find now. Hamilton make a very similar model, but it's not nearly as cool. I briefly considered buying one, actually.


----------



## Tiger-rider

just received the tracking email from Fedex.
wow, looks like I am getting my Antea KS this week - 2 weeks earlier than I expected! (Will post pic after it arrives.)


----------



## Wile

Mike Hero said:


> Yep, I have spent way too much on watches in the past few months. The O1V is a great watch. l really like the fact that it is an homage to those early references. It looks very different to contemporary models. Steinhart's other divers are basically just straight-up sub / GMT clones, which is pretty lame.
> 
> Having said that, they have a lot of other pieces which are really nice, if a tad on the large side. I was initially going to go buy their flieger, but the size was a turn off. Plus, I don't think it really competes with the Stowa as far as workmanship and build quality is concerned.
> 
> True. And I'm at the point where I am trying to buy watches that retain their value - wearable investments, if you will. At least I should be able to get my money back if I ever decide to sell them.
> 
> I hope so! It would certainly make midsummer that much sweeter. Having said that, it would be pretty great to have it before then. It's been a long wait.
> 
> Your collection is really nice and under the radar, by the way. The Limes especially. Those are impossible to find now. Hamilton make a very similar model, but it's not nearly as cool. I briefly considered buying one, actually.


Good points there. I've also tried to catch watches with that special type of character, like not too obvious choices but still understated. As many times said here at WUS, because of the waiting times you can even get more than you actually paid. Some models like LE of course increase their value during times. My Antea was very affordable, but today must be worth a lot more. As many manufacturers also Stowa has increased their new watch prices during the past few years. I believe you won't be disappointed on build quality of Stowa. I've seen a Steinhart pilot watch and for me it seemed ok in terms of build quality - hard to compare though since I've never seen Stowa Flieger in person. My friend has an Archimede Pilot chronograph ('zett' here at WUS) and compared to it's price it is one of the best investments I know - it even has the TOP model of Valjoux movement with the same price. But if you look pictures the finishing of the case in my opinion is at Stowa a step further. And thanks, yes Limes is quite of a beautiful timepiece. Unfortunately it's crown came off, should bring it to the watchmaker because I think it would deserve more wrist time. The Hamilton looks nice but it's huge 45mm which I personally do not prefer. Limes is just 38mm.

Any news of you Flieger since last time?


----------



## denmanproject

Just got an email from Luisa, my Marine Chrono is being shipped out this friday b-)


----------



## acello27

dazorange said:


> View attachment 1503382
> 
> View attachment 1503383
> 
> View attachment 1503384
> 
> 
> This is my new baby.


Very nice. Can't wait for my flieger.
It should look similar from the back : )


----------



## Michael81

Wile said:


> Good points there. I've also tried to catch watches with that special type of character, like not too obvious choices but still understated. As many times said here at WUS, because of the waiting times you can even get more than you actually paid. Some models like LE of course increase their value during times. My Antea was very affordable, but today must be worth a lot more. As many manufacturers also Stowa has increased their new watch prices during the past few years. I believe you won't be disappointed on build quality of Stowa. I've seen a Steinhart pilot watch and for me it seemed ok in terms of build quality - hard to compare though since I've never seen Stowa Flieger in person. My friend has an Archimede Pilot chronograph ('zett' here at WUS) and compared to it's price it is one of the best investments I know - it even has the TOP model of Valjoux movement with the same price. But if you look pictures the finishing of the case in my opinion is at Stowa a step further. And thanks, yes Limes is quite of a beautiful timepiece. Unfortunately it's crown came off, should bring it to the watchmaker because I think it would deserve more wrist time. The Hamilton looks nice but it's huge 45mm which I personally do not prefer. Limes is just 38mm.
> 
> Any news of you Flieger since last time?


No news yet. It's a bit frustrating seeing all these posts about people getting shipping notifications. More so because I was supposed to get mine last week. Sigh.

I hope it will increase in value, although I have don't really expect to sell it. I think the reason the Stowa forum is so active is because of the price / build quality ratio. They are well made and (relatively) affordable. Before I ordered the flieger, I of course read as many comparison threads as I could between the various manufacturers. The Stowa pretty much wiped the floor with the competition every time.

Sad to hear that about your Limes. It's awesome. That is the thing with Hamilton - they make some nice watches, but they're all too damn big. 38mm is just about the perfect size.


----------



## medicineman1

Just got an email informing me my mid-july flieger is now an early july flieger! Makes me a happy customer


----------



## Wile

Mike Hero said:


> No news yet. It's a bit frustrating seeing all these posts about people getting shipping notifications. More so because I was supposed to get mine last week. Sigh.
> 
> I hope it will increase in value, although I have don't really expect to sell it. I think the reason the Stowa forum is so active is because of the price / build quality ratio. They are well made and (relatively) affordable. Before I ordered the flieger, I of course read as many comparison threads as I could between the various manufacturers. The Stowa pretty much wiped the floor with the competition every time.
> 
> Sad to hear that about your Limes. It's awesome. That is the thing with Hamilton - they make some nice watches, but they're all too damn big. 38mm is just about the perfect size.


Stowa forum is definitely one of the best here at WUS. What also makes it special is that people from Stowa also write here personally. Maybe you should e-mail them and ask the situation, for sure it's frustrating. My Antea took months and months to arrive back in 2010, so sometimes it's like this.

denmanproject>
Definitely want to see some pics of your Marine Chrono when it arrives, what a great watch!


----------



## Michael81

Yep, emailed them yesterday. They said it would be shipped out by Tuesday at the latest. Hopefully they will be true to their word. Not sure how long FedEx will take, but maybe I'll have it by the end of the week!


----------



## elbilo

Got my request for payment! Expected to be delivered between June 30 and July 4.


----------



## DJP31

Mike Hero said:


> Yep, emailed them yesterday. They said it would be shipped out by Tuesday at the latest. Hopefully they will be true to their word. Not sure how long FedEx will take, but maybe I'll have it by the end of the week!


If it's as quick as mine you'll be well impressed by FedEx. 24 hrs from Stowa to Surrey in England. It's great tracking it via the excellent FedEx tracking system. Pics when you get it please!


----------



## robertl

Mike Hero said:


> Yep, emailed them yesterday. They said it would be shipped out by Tuesday at the latest. Hopefully they will be true to their word. Not sure how long FedEx will take, but maybe I'll have it by the end of the week!


Mine arrived on the east coast of the US in about 24 hours from Germany. The tracking number showed it arriving a day later the whole time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hahaha3111

Having a long long wait for the LE flieger and just placed another order for a MOo|


----------



## giblets46

Just received my FedEx e-mail, very excited it was not due for delivery until 23rd June!


----------



## Bobby75

Paid up for my Partitio last week, now for the wait until its ready to be sent I expect some time around the end of the month. I wouldn't mind getting an Ikarus next though the pay then wait for dispatch is a bit annoying as when I ordered my Antea before Christmas it was pay your money and the watch was sent. Oh well still great watches and still hasn't put me off ordering again.


----------



## denmanproject

Officially out of the waiting lounge!


----------



## Ita

denmanproject said:


> Officially out of the waiting lounge!


Beautiful... My grail 

Ita


----------



## DWMC

Mine just arrived:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giblets46

Mine arrived in the post today too! 
Really happy with it, looks and feels lovely, a lot lighter than the sub that was previously adorning my wrist! The lume is also a step up!
The only negative I can think of is the cheap leatherette plastic watch bag in the case.
(7 1/2 inch wrist)


----------



## acello27

DWMC said:


> Mine just arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent. Now I know exactly what mine will look like.
Congrats. I'm still waiting.


----------



## DWMC

acello27 said:


> Excellent. Now I know exactly what mine will look like.
> Congrats. I'm still waiting.


I'm really happy with mine. I had almost forgotten what a cool watch it is during the long wait in the lounge. Also love the Original strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acello27

Thanks. I have mine coming on the original strap also.
Never wore a closed loop. Is it comfy?
Feel free to post more pics. I have at least 2 weeks more : (
Oh, what's your wrist size? Mine is 16.5cm or 6.5 inches.


----------



## DWMC

acello27 said:


> Thanks. I have mine coming on the original strap also.
> Never wore a closed loop. Is it comfy?
> Feel free to post more pics. I have at least 2 weeks more : (
> Oh, what's your wrist size? Mine is 16.5cm or 6.5 inches.


My wrist is 7.25 inches, and the right buckle hole leaves the strap comfortable, if a tad looser than what I am used to. This is my first original style strap, and the end of the strap loops around and just about covers the rivets on the far side on the band, about 7 or 8 mm short of the edge of the strap/start of the lugs. I guess this is how it is supposed to go, judging by the photos on the Stowa website, and I also gave them my wrist size for the correct strap. If anyone else has a different view I'd be happy to be corrected, and at least I would know enough to ask for a correct size strap.

And since you asked for it, here goes (with apologies to those not interested):









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acello27

Thanks mate!!!
Fits great. I gave them my wrist size also.
I think it's cool that they ask.
That looks black btw. I thought it was a dark chocolate brown
they ship it with.


----------



## DWMC

acello27 said:


> Thanks mate!!!
> Fits great. I gave them my wrist size also.
> I think it's cool that they ask.
> That looks black btw. I thought it was a dark chocolate brown
> they ship it with.


The photos are a bit misleading. It is a very dark chocolate brown.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KUNISMAN

DWMC said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I´ve noticed in some recent watches that Stowa doesn´t use balance wheels with screws anymore (come to think of it they don´t mention them anymore on the mov specs) even though they still show them on the mov pics...Is this a definitive change or something temporary or some kind of upgrade you have to subscribe?


----------



## medicineman1

Just got my FedEx tracking email! Estimated delivery to the US is 6.16! 

My flieger was originally scheduled for Mid-July! 

Awesome work by Stowa


----------



## Greg525

medicineman1 said:


> Just got my FedEx tracking email! Estimated delivery to the US is 6.16!
> 
> My flieger was originally scheduled for Mid-July!
> 
> Awesome work by Stowa


Waiting for my Antea is tough. Still looking at the end of July.


----------



## acello27

DWMC said:


> The photos are a bit misleading. It is a very dark chocolate brown.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's what I figured. 
And it's dark enough for black shoes!


----------



## acello27

KUNISMAN said:


> I´ve noticed in some recent watches that Stowa doesn´t use balance wheels with screws anymore (come to think of it they don´t mention them anymore on the mov specs) even though they still show them on the mov pics...Is this a definitive change or something temporary or some kind of upgrade you have to subscribe?


I noticed that also.
Gotta cancel.
Not.
Though I do think the screwed balance wheel looks better.
No worries as long as it is as accurate as they claim.


----------



## DWMC

> I´ve noticed in some recent watches that Stowa doesn´t use balance wheels with screws anymore (come to think of it they don´t mention them anymore on the mov specs) even though they still show them on the mov pics...Is this a definitive change or something temporary or some kind of upgrade you have to subscribe?


No upgrade, it just came that way. Nice observation though.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

Finally got the Antea KS.

I've done weeks of research - going thru reviews, studying pictures, watching videos, questioning many kind souls. But seeing the beauty of the watch first hand is a joyful experience. Now for Stowa to do it once to me is commendable, but to repeat this joyful bliss feeling is amazing. Now to wait for my December wedding before I can wear these beauties. =/

The mistake of buying Stowa is thinking I can only buy one! Now I've gotten two (and pondering another). =)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## medicineman1

Mad respect for the man that can wait for months to receive his Stowas and then 6 more for his wedding! 
That will just make them all the more special. Wear them in good health!


----------



## acello27

There is something to be said about delaying gratification.
Nice duo.


----------



## medicineman1

Good news: I was notified my flieger arrived this morning! 
Bad news: I'm out of town until Thursday.. 
The torture continues.


----------



## Michael81

Know that feel. I was supposed to take delivery of my flieger on Friday, but I wasn't home when the FedEx guy showed up. Had to wait until Monday, which was pretty agonising. But in the end the wait was definitely worth it. Hang in there.


----------



## mav

In before the price increase! :-d

Just ordered a Marine Original for late August delivery.


----------



## acello27

Anyone know when the 'late' June shipments begin to the US?
Should be soon. Expected arrival is 23rd-27th I believe.
Does Jorg normally ship a bunch together? 
This is my first Stowa so forgive me for being naive.
Just curious if a lot of folks get the Fed Ex tracking email at the same time.
This thread should get busy soon : )


----------



## elbilo

elbilo said:


> Got my request for payment! Expected to be delivered between June 30 and July 4.


Got my shipping notification!


----------



## acello27

acello27 said:


> Anyone know when the 'late' June shipments begin to the US?
> Should be soon. Expected arrival is 23rd-27th I believe.
> Does Jorg normally ship a bunch together?
> This is my first Stowa so forgive me for being naive.
> Just curious if a lot of folks get the Fed Ex tracking email at the same time.
> This thread should get busy soon : )


Ok. Never mind. I just received the email with my FedEx tracking #.
Very cool.


----------



## Bobby75

Well mine is in transit on its way to me. Hopefully here for the weekend!


----------



## elbilo

To my surprise, it arrived today! I knew what to expect for quality, but it still exceeded my expectations! What a beautiful watch, and she's comfortably housed with her cousin - Ikarus!


----------



## Nero727

Pulled the trigger and finally ordered a no date/no logo Flieger.

I was tempted to pick up the black Antea KS before the price increase, but i have the silver version already. Here's to variety.


----------



## Michael81

You won't be disappointed. It is a beautiful watch. The hands... oh god, the hands. 

Mine hasn't left my wrist since it arrived on Monday.


----------



## medicineman1

This bad boy just came in today! So pleased with it and overwhelmed with the quality. Pictures do NOT do it justice!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calbear13

I placed an order for the Baumuster B on Sunday night. It took a few drinks to get me to pull the trigger as the other watches I was considering at the time to fill a similar role were about half the price. I have never seen a Stowa in person but from everything I've read it is worth the paid price. It seems like a watch and a company that is worth getting to know and develop a bond with, in the sense that often times we pay money for watches with a lot less history from companies without personal faces behind the brand. Stowa seems like a company a WIS should be proud to have a piece from - Now the unbearable wait until October for the watch to arrive; I only hope I do not become bored staring at mere pictures of it for hours.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

calbear13 said:


> I placed an order for the Baumuster B on Sunday night. It took a few drinks to get me to pull the trigger as the other watches I was considering at the time to fill a similar role were about half the price. I have never seen a Stowa in person but from everything I've read it is worth the paid price. It seems like a watch and a company that is worth getting to know and develop a bond with, in the sense that often times we pay money for watches with a lot less history from companies without personal faces behind the brand. Stowa seems like a company a WIS should be proud to have a piece from - Now the unbearable wait until October for the watch to arrive; I only hope I do not become bored staring at mere pictures of it for hours.


you're gonna love it. you're gonna be miffed and proud of just owning it. it's that good. =)


----------



## rooksbook

Reading this forum + thread every day is absolutely not helping the gnawing need for me to order a no date/no logo Flieger. The desire is eating me from the inside out. All the pics and everyone's excitement... It's too much!


----------



## Ramacb

Just made the payment. Need to wait 2-3 weeks for my Marine Auto with Black croco. Tough choice between MA and Flieger no date. Wish I could buy both!


----------



## Jason_R

Pulled the trigger on an Antea 365 today. Supposed to deliver late August. I cant wait, I have been wanting this watch since before I joined the forum. It was the first that really called to me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andyip125

Just received payment notification for my marine original(due mid-july), can't wait to have it!


----------



## scrabble1116

I have been following this forum for a long time and finally pulled the trigger on the Flieger Baumuster B... Expected delivery mid-Oct... the wait begins...


----------



## dalto

I just got the payment request from my Antea 390. Hopefully that won't make me more impatient.


----------



## Greg525

dalto said:


> I just got the payment request from my Antea 390. Hopefully that won't make me more impatient.


Hopefully mine is coming as well. Ordered May 25, so about a month ago.


----------



## dalto

Greg525 said:


> Hopefully mine is coming as well. Ordered May 25, so about a month ago.


I ordered about a week before you for reference.


----------



## Greg525

dalto said:


> I ordered about a week before you for reference.


Thanks for the info. The wait continues!


----------



## jpfwatch

I just got confirmation of my payment for a black chronograph 1938.
It will be delivered between July 14 and July 25.
I ordered it on April 30.

I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Ceyyhun

Have been admiring the rhodium dial for a while and finally pulled the trigger for an Ikarus, top movement.
At least, I know how it feels to wait for a month or two.


----------



## DrLeeDetroit

I was patiently saving toward a different watch, and was about a third of the way there when I was seduced by this one. Placed the order today.


----------



## robertl

DrLeeDetroit said:


> I was patiently saving toward a different watch, and was about a third of the way there when I was seduced by this one. Placed the order today.
> 
> View attachment 1549493


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## dalto

Just got a shipment notification!


----------



## neun44

Just received my payment request today! I placed the order on 6/10.


----------



## Nero727

Congrats to those that got their payment/shipment notifications.

Just noticed that the no-logo Flieger is only available with the top movement for now. Glad I ordered mine last week.


----------



## dalto

Although I haven't received my Antea yet I finally decided to the pull trigger on an Ikarus after failing to find one in the secondary market.


----------



## Sussexpaul

neun44 said:


> Just received my payment request today! I placed the order on 6/10.


I placed my order on 6/6 but haven't had my payment request!


----------



## neun44

Sussexpaul said:


> I placed my order on 6/6 but haven't had my payment request!


To clarify I ordered a Flieger with logo + top grade with an expected delivery of end of July. Maybe yours is a different model?


----------



## Sussexpaul

neun44 said:


> To clarify I ordered a Flieger with logo + top grade with an expected delivery of end of July. Maybe yours is a different model?


My order is a Flieger no logo - top moment, expected delivery end of July.


----------



## Psi

Sussexpaul said:


> My order is a Flieger no logo - top moment, expected delivery end of July.


I have the same order as you, placed 1 June, and also have had no payment request, guess it will happen pretty soon though.


----------



## Sussexpaul

Psi said:


> I have the same order as you, placed 1 June, and also have had no payment request, guess it will happen pretty soon though.


yes for sure. Excitement beginning to build. Will post and let you know when I get the payment request.


----------



## dalto

My Antea 390 arrived today! My original expected delivery was mid-July so they were ahead of my expectations.

I am impressed with the watch so far. The Soprod movement is nicely decorated and the watch seems to be well put together.


----------



## Greg525

dalto said:


> My Antea 390 arrived today! My original expected delivery was mid-July so they were ahead of my expectations.
> 
> I am impressed with the watch so far. The Soprod movement is nicely decorated and the watch seems to be well put together.


Nice! The wait is still on-going here. I hope to get the payment request soon. I was a end of July delivery.


----------



## rjaswift

Placed order for Antea 390 on May 21st...but with custom engraving. Alas, I am paying for that now.


----------



## Greg525

rjaswift said:


> Placed order for Antea 390 on May 21st...but with custom engraving. Alas, I am paying for that now.


I must be close! May 25th here.


----------



## Sussexpaul

Payment request today for my Flieger no logo- top movement Delivery date 28th July- 1st August. Bang on target!


----------



## Psi

Sussexpaul said:


> Payment request today for my Flieger no logo- top movement Delivery date 28th July- 1st August. Bang on target!


Received here also :-!


----------



## rjaswift

rjaswift said:


> Placed order for Antea 390 on May 21st...but with custom engraving. Alas, I am paying for that now.


Should have been more clear: I suggested that I was paying for the custom engraving by being made to wait longer. I have not received a payment request. But I guess they've been working on Fliegers, by the looks of things.


----------



## ev13wt

Got my estimated ship date which will be in 3 weeks yay! TO 1 I am awaiting you!


----------



## Greg525

I'm still waiting for my payment request. Getting mighty close to the end of July delivery date.


----------



## Sussexpaul

Greg525 said:


> I'm still waiting for my payment request. Getting mighty close to the end of July delivery date.


I had my payment request last Wednesday (9th) for delivery between 28th July and 1st August so maybe you should email Stowa to find out what is happening with your order?


----------



## Greg525

Sussexpaul said:


> I had my payment request last Wednesday (9th) for delivery between 28th July and 1st August so maybe you should email Stowa to find out what is happening with your order?


I figure I'll email later today since it's well past close of business in Germany. I was hoping to see the payment request in the last few days but no dice.


----------



## neun44

Got my shipping notification this morning!


----------



## andyip125

ordered on 22 may, received shipment notification 2days ago, and just received the marine original


----------



## ev13wt

andyip125 said:


> ordered on 22 may, received shipment notification 2days ago, and just received the marine original


Very beautiful watch!


----------



## Greg525

Greg525 said:


> I figure I'll email later today since it's well past close of business in Germany. I was hoping to see the payment request in the last few days but no dice.


After emailing to check in, I got a response and a payment request on the same day! Making progress!


----------



## Sussexpaul

Greg525 said:


> After emailing to check in, I got a response and a payment request on the same day! Making progress!


Hey that is great news!!


----------



## Greg525

Sussexpaul said:


> Hey that is great news!!


Yeah, pretty excited for it to get here.


----------



## hahaha3111

I will have my MO and Flieger LE at the end of July


----------



## calbear13

So I have a "Waiting Lounge" success story. 

I I ordered a Baumuster B in the middle of June, with an approximate wait time until mid-October. Ok I thought, it is a long time but I've wanted this style of watch for a good while and I think anything of a certain level of quality is worth a wait. 

Fast forward to early this week and I received an email from Barbara saying that my watch was already available if I wanted to bump the time schedule up and pay for it now. Almost couldn't believe it. I think someone in this last batch must have canceled their order last minute?

In any case I paid for the watch, congratulated Barbara on the World Cup win, and my watch will be here Monday!!! It's awesome when little things like this turn up and surprise you.


----------



## IRBilldozer

edit: I contacted Stowa last night and changed my order to a black Partitio. The photos from the Hodinkee article finally made me decide I had in fact chose the wrong one out of my 2 options.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Curious to those who have added on items on to your order after it was already placed. I intend on adding an additional strap to my order before the watch is shipped. Is it best to contact them immediately about this or can I just wait until I'm contacted about payment in October?


----------



## pbankey

Got my shipping notification this morning! FedEx tracking says its scheduled for delivery to Texas on Thursday! It's almost too quick to believe.

I took this week off and now I'm really glad I did! Here's my timeline with a twist that completely demonstrates how awesome of service they have:

1. Ordered Antea KS direct from Stowa May 25th.
2. June 30: Decide to change my order to marine auto with top /blue movement. Not only do they gladly change my order but they also kept my place in line for waiting!
3. 12th July got payment notification. Paid in full same day.
4. 22nd July got shopping notification.

Woohoo!!


----------



## Sussexpaul

Got shipment notification this evening for my Flieger no logo! Anticipated delivery tomorrow!!


----------



## Greg525

I paid last week, just waiting for shipment notification. Then it will have a long trip to Los Angeles.


----------



## Sussexpaul

Sussexpaul said:


> Got shipment notification this evening for my Flieger no logo! Anticipated delivery tomorrow!!


Arrived yesterday but I wasn't a home. Redelivered today. Very happy with the watch (photographs really don't do it justice), and of course the first class service from STOWA which I had read some much about!


----------



## ev13wt

IRBilldozer said:


> Curious to those who have added on items on to your order after it was already placed. I intend on adding an additional strap to my order before the watch is shipped. Is it best to contact them immediately about this or can I just wait until I'm contacted about payment in October?


Doesn't matter either way, I changed my mind 4 times once but those German girls just smile and help you out. Correct would be to email them now, of course. Being a German company planning is a big thing to them.


----------



## ev13wt

Well, I'm out! Received my TO1 and have been staring at it ever since. The pics I've seen do not do it justice. It's a representation of what I've received. Everything is crisper and very nicely finished in real life. It's a big watch and I was concerned, but on the wrist its not that big really.

Off to the honeymoon I'll post up wrist shots and stuff next week or so.


----------



## Henry S

Is there a seat free for me in the lounge? I ordered an Antea on Saturday, with an estimated delivery of mid-September. Are their estimates usually on track?


----------



## IRBilldozer

Changed my Paritio order to Handaufzug and now I have an ever earlier estimated delivery date of mid-September!


----------



## Greg525

My Antea 390 came a few days ago. Really happy with it and amazed at the quality.


----------



## Nokie

I gave up the waiting room from the factory and now just shop for them used to reduce the downtime.

Even if I am not ready to buy, I can always find something I like and can track until I am ready to purchase, and can get it usually within a week or so.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Nokie said:


> I gave up the waiting room from the factory and now just shop for them used to reduce the downtime.
> 
> Even if I am not ready to buy, I can always find something I like and can track until I am ready to purchase, and can get it usually within a week or so.


I wish this were the case with the Partitio. I tried tracking down one used and there seems to have been only two sold in the last year. The most recent one was about 2 months before I started looking. If I could have avoided the wait, I definitely would have.


----------



## hojuturtle

Hi. I've just joined the forum.
Ordered white-matt MO yesterday, and Ikarus just now. 
Can't wait.


----------



## StufflerMike

Welcome to WUS and welcome to the Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa Forum as well.


----------



## Lodan

Now waiting on a Flieger, after considering other brands I just could not resist the Stowa. The marine is also a lovely, simple watch... one at a time!


----------



## Jason_R

I got my payment notification today for the Antea. Ordered 6/22. They said it would ship in 1-2 weeks for an early Sept delivery.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DrLeeDetroit

Jason_R said:


> Ordered 6/22. They said it would ship in 1-2 weeks for an early Sept delivery.


Drat! I ordered a MO on 3 July, at which time the website was saying end of August for delivery. The very next day the website changed and said mid September, but I was holding out hope that I'd just made it...


----------



## Henry S

I got my notice yesterday too. They said it would be delivered Sept 1-5 (I'm east coast US). I can't wait to see it.


----------



## IRBilldozer

DrLeeDetroit said:


> Drat! I ordered a MO on 3 July, at which time the website was saying end of August for delivery. The very next day the website changed and said mid September, but I was holding out hope that I'd just made it...


Don't forget that August isn't over and he order an Antea not the MO. I don't know precisely how Stowa production works to know how the process goes with different models and due dates.

One thing I can tell you though is to check your original email for your order. There is a column titled "delivery time" which tells you when you item is due to be finished. So that should let you know whether you made the cut off for August or not.


----------



## Jason_R

The other thing is, Stowa was on holiday for the last two weeks, so it's possible they're slightly behind schedule.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrLeeDetroit

IRBilldozer said:


> One thing I can tell you though is to check your original email for your order. There is a column titled "delivery time" which tells you when you item is due to be finished. So that should let you know whether you made the cut off for August or not.


Somehow I missed this -- alas, it will be mid September...


----------



## scrabble1116

calbear13 said:


> So I have a "Waiting Lounge" success story.
> 
> I I ordered a Baumuster B in the middle of June, with an approximate wait time until mid-October. Ok I thought, it is a long time but I've wanted this style of watch for a good while and I think anything of a certain level of quality is worth a wait.
> 
> Fast forward to early this week and I received an email from Barbara saying that my watch was already available if I wanted to bump the time schedule up and pay for it now. Almost couldn't believe it. I think someone in this last batch must have canceled their order last minute?
> 
> In any case I paid for the watch, congratulated Barbara on the World Cup win, and my watch will be here Monday!!! It's awesome when little things like this turn up and surprise you.


Same story here... I had paid in full at the time of ordering my Baumuster B in June and got a mid-October delivery date at the time... However I was pleasantly surprised this morning when I got the tracking number for my watch to be delivered on Monday!!


----------



## DrLeeDetroit

Won't be with you much longer! Got my request for payment today. MO, ordered 3 July. Delivery slated for 15-19 September.


----------



## cb23

The model i am interested in says end of september 2014 delivery estimate. Does this mean if I ordered a while ago or if I order today? I don't want to wait 3-4 months from ordering today is all.

Thanks for help.


----------



## StufflerMike

What it says.


----------



## DrLeeDetroit

cb23 said:


> The model i am interested in says end of september 2014 delivery estimate. Does this mean if I ordered a while ago or if I order today? I don't want to wait 3-4 months from ordering today is all.
> 
> Thanks for help.


I'm not 100% sure I understand the question, but it means if you order now. I seemed to time my order badly (delivery date changed from late Aug. to mid Sept. the day after I ordered), and it will have been 2 months plus 2 weeks for me when my watch arrives. I think a wait of 2-3 months is not at all uncommon, but I'm led to believe it's worth it!


----------



## DanielW

cb23 said:


> The model i am interested in says end of september 2014 delivery estimate. Does this mean if I ordered a while ago or if I order today? I don't want to wait 3-4 months from ordering today is all.
> 
> Thanks for help.


The shipping schedule on the website is from ordering now, it generaly doesnt change a lot when ordered. If you want a stowa you have to wait a little, but then you have a awesome watch.

I wear my flieger now for 4 months and I think its great; wears nice, low profile, the stock strap is great. Im tempted to order my second one, but still want a small seconds handwound with date which isnt offered by Stowa.....

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer

While the subject of shipping times is being discussed I have a question. 

So if one has a delivery time of end of Sept, what does that mean exactly? 

My understanding is that Stowa contacts you for payment and then about 10 days from payment your watch will be in the mail. 

So I'm trying to figure out is the "end of Sept" when I should expect to physically have the watch or is that when Stowa will be contacting me for payment. I know it sounds trivial but my method of putting money away for the payment has been to toss a bit of cash into my PayPal account every pay check. However it takes around a week before the funds are available so if Stowa is going to ask for payment more towards mid Sept then I probably should just keep the last bit of payment in my bank account as the funds won't be available on PayPal in time to send payment.


----------



## DrLeeDetroit

From what I've pieced together by reading people's experiences, and it also holds in my own case, is that "end of Sept" is when you should expect to physically have the watch. I predict they will ask you for payment a couple of weeks ahead of that.


----------



## cb23

Ordered Flieger Chrono handwinding.... Mid October delivery... tried to get in on the late september but just missed it.


----------



## Fikk

DrLeeDetroit said:


> From what I've pieced together by reading people's experiences, and it also holds in my own case, is that "end of Sept" is when you should expect to physically have the watch. I predict they will ask you for payment a couple of weeks ahead of that.





Stowa FAQ said:


> *What is the delivery time of my STOWA watch?*
> Our current delivery times of each model you find in our online shop indicated at each watch in particular.
> Please note, that payment is due only when we get in touch with you by E-Mail with our payment request. Our payment request contains our complete bank details, account number as well as IBAN and SWIFT number you require to make the transfer. After receipt of payment we make the shipment of your watch within 14 days.


Stowa FAQ


----------



## josephus49

Fikk said:


> Stowa FAQ


 delivery moved forward
ordered a partito white dial auto top movement. original delivery November. received email delivery end of sept. have to say great news


----------



## Henry S

My Antea was shipped yesterday and delivered today - awesome! I had it sent to my parents' so they could sign for it, so I have to wait until tomorrow to pick it up.


----------



## Henry S

IRBilldozer said:


> While the subject of shipping times is being discussed I have a question.
> 
> So if one has a delivery time of end of Sept, what does that mean exactly?
> 
> My understanding is that Stowa contacts you for payment and then about 10 days from payment your watch will be in the mail.
> 
> So I'm trying to figure out is the "end of Sept" when I should expect to physically have the watch or is that when Stowa will be contacting me for payment. I know it sounds trivial but my method of putting money away for the payment has been to toss a bit of cash into my PayPal account every pay check. However it takes around a week before the funds are available so if Stowa is going to ask for payment more towards mid Sept then I probably should just keep the last bit of payment in my bank account as the funds won't be available on PayPal in time to send payment.


I ordered my watch for delivery in mid September. I was notified on 8/19 that it was in production, and I needed to pay by 8/27 for delivery between 9/1 and 9/5. It shipped on the 4th and arrived the next day.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Henry S said:


> I ordered my watch for delivery in mid September. I was notified on 8/19 that it was in production, and I needed to pay by 8/27 for delivery between 9/1 and 9/5. It shipped on the 4th and arrived the next day.


Thank you. That time table helped a lot.


----------



## Nero727

I received a payment request from Barbara for my no logo/no date Flieger. Was not expecting it until mid-October.

And now I'm having doubts about what strap I want on it, even the plain leather straps with no rivets look great.


----------



## Henry S

Picked up my new Antea this morning.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Just received an email from Stowa asking for payment. Partitio is due to arrive between Sept 22-26. I can not wait!


----------



## IRBilldozer

Does anyone know if Stowa will take payment in USD if you do the exchange rate on a site like xe.com or must all payments be sent in Euros? 


Edit: Talked to Nina. They can only take payment in Euros. I guess PayPal wins some of my hard earned dollars on this one. Definitely will consider a bank transfer next time over paying $38 to PayPal.


----------



## cheapshades2012

I ordered a strap. It was sent on 1st sep 2014. The tracking says it was scanned in UK on the 3rd, a week ago. I am concerned. Any suggestions from anyone in UK? I would have thought it should have arrived by now. I contacted Nina who says as it is in the UK Stowa can't do anything.


----------



## josephus49

IRBilldozer said:


> Does anyone know if Stowa will take payment in USD if you do the exchange rate on a site like xe.com or must all payments be sent in Euros?
> 
> Edit: Talked to Nina. They can only take payment in Euros. I guess PayPal wins some of my hard earned dollars on this one. Definitely will consider a bank transfer next time over paying $38 to PayPal.


hi, there was no fees payable via paypal


----------



## josephus49

unless I am in for a surprise


----------



## Nero727

josephus49 said:


> hi, there was no fees payable via paypal


It's the conversion rate they use.

Paypal rate: 1 USD = 0.7554 EUR

rate on xe.com: 1 USD = 0.774453 EUR


----------



## IRBilldozer

josephus49 said:


> unless I am in for a surprise


Well they don't show you the fees. They just give you an outdated exchange rate after doing some research. So PayPal will value the dollar at 0.75 euros when it's really worth 0.78. So you paid them more in USD, Stowa gets what they were supposed to in euro. Then PayPal pockets those couple of cents per dollar from the exchange. Which in my case adds up to an additional $38. Honestly I wouldn't care if the extra cash ended up with Stowa instead of PayPal or even if PayPal was at least upfront about charging a fee.

They claim they update their exchange rate twice daily but yet their exchange rate never matches any reputable source for exchange rates. Also from what I've read is that the rate is always balanced against you. So they're never going to be valuing the euro or any other currency higher than the other sites. Just seems like an odd money scheme to me. Oh well price I pay on this one, next time I'll be prepared to do a money transfer instead.


----------



## josephus49

IRBilldozer said:


> Well they don't show you the fees. They just give you an outdated exchange rate after doing some research. So PayPal will value the dollar at 0.75 euros when it's really worth 0.78. So you paid them more in USD, Stowa gets what they were supposed to in euro. Then PayPal pockets those couple of cents per dollar from the exchange. Which in my case adds up to an additional $38. Honestly I wouldn't care if the extra cash ended up with Stowa instead of PayPal or even if PayPal was at least upfront about charging a fee.
> 
> They claim they update their exchange rate twice daily but yet their exchange rate never matches any reputable source for exchange rates. Also from what I've read is that the rate is always balanced against you. So they're never going to be valuing the euro or any other currency higher than the other sites. Just seems like an odd money scheme to me. Oh well price I pay on this one, next time I'll be prepared to do a money transfer instead.


 hi, yes just had a look and you are right. will be prepared for next time! thanks again


----------



## Nero727

I've asked to change the strap on my Flieger several times before shipment. Never had this issue with a watch before. I ended up ordering more than one strap.

I just hope I'm not on their bad side after this.


----------



## Jaylon Wennings

My Antea KS (the last with the old logo according to the site) arrived on my shore this morning after an extremely rapid fedex transfer. Unfortunately my parents were out and missed the delivery :-(. Still, First-World problems, eh?


----------



## IRBilldozer

Jaylon Wennings said:


> My Antea KS (the last with the old logo according to the site) arrived on my shore this morning after an extremely rapid fedex transfer. Unfortunately my parents were out and missed the delivery :-(. Still, First-World problems, eh?


I think the only answer is to hand cuff them to the front door handle first thing tomorrow morning before you leave.

Oh and don't forget to leave them water and saltines. No need to be too harsh.


----------



## Will3020

another ultimate diver en route...


----------



## cheapshades2012

cheapshades2012 said:


> I ordered a strap. It was sent on 1st sep 2014. The tracking says it was scanned in UK on the 3rd, a week ago. I am concerned. Any suggestions from anyone in UK? I would have thought it should have arrived by now. I contacted Nina who says as it is in the UK Stowa can't do anything.


Still no strap.I've asked more than once She says German post can take weeks to locate the stap. This seems crazy. It has a trackng number for goodness sake. Anyoe else had issues similar?


----------



## StufflerMike

cheapshades2012 said:


> Still no strap.I've asked more than once She says German post can take weeks to locate the stap. This seems crazy. It has a trackng number for goodness sake. Anyoe else had issues similar?


A Nachforschungsauftrag Intenational can take month. Tracking no. does not mean anything if something in the scan process went wrong. Still missing two letters from D to UK and I am back in Germany since Oct. 2012. Reminders do not help at all. You can contact Deutsche Post CS yourself: Kundenservice BRIEF International, + 49 228 4333118 (Mo - Fr: 8:00 - 18:00). Good luck.


----------



## cheapshades2012

stuffler said:


> A Nachforschungsauftrag Intenational can take month. Tracking no. does not mean anything if something in the scan process went wrong. Still missing two letters from D to UK and I am back in Germany since Oct. 2012. Reminders do not help at all. You can contact Deutsche Post CS yourself: Kundenservice BRIEF International, + 49 228 4333118 (Mo - Fr: 8:00 - 18:00). Good luck.


Thanks for the reply. I'm sure Nina is doing her best. The strap has been scanned in the uk, which baffles me. 2012!


----------



## IRBilldozer

cheapshades2012 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm sure Nina is doing her best. The strap has been scanned in the uk, which baffles me. 2012!


If it was scanned in the UK then I would call whoever would handles the package at that point. I'd assume it gets handed off to Royal Mail? Probably nothing Deutsch Post can do once it's in the UK.


----------



## cheapshades2012

IRBilldozer said:


> If it was scanned in the UK then I would call whoever would handles the package at that point. I'd assume it gets handed off to Royal Mail? Probably nothing Deutsch Post can do once it's in the UK.


I rang Royal Mail last weekThey wee able to check the tracking number and they got the same answer as myself,namely that it had been scanned in UK 3 sep 2014. They said it's up tp the sender to investigate. But who knows?!


----------



## cheapshades2012

cheapshades2012 said:


> I rang Royal Mail last weekThey wee able to check the tracking number and they got the same answer as myself,namely that it had been scanned in UK 3 sep 2014. They said it's up tp the sender to investigate. But who knows?!


Indeed, Stowa say one thing ( up to RM) and .RM say the other.


----------



## DrLeeDetroit

Got the tracking number for my MO (ordered July 3) just now. Delivery expected Wednesday morning, at which time I will (!) be in an unavoidable work meeting.


----------



## Rexsam

Never thought I would look at a watch and think of it as a thing of beauty. I recently put in an order for a white polished Marine original a few days ago. After thinking it over sent in another email requesting it be changed to a mat black marine original. I thought I may be experiencing some mental problem but I see I am not the only one. This is my first post and depending on how long this obsession lasts may not be my last.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Rexsam said:


> Never thought I would look at a watch and think of it as a thing of beauty. I recently put in an order for a white polished Marine original a few days ago. After thinking it over sent in another email requesting it be changed to a mat black marine original. I thought I may be experiencing some mental problem but I see I am not the only one. This is my first post and depending on how long this obsession lasts may not be my last.


Afraid to say this mate but...you just fell down the rabbit hole. I wish you and your bank account the best of luck.


----------



## Rexsam

You are spot on mate I am fast developing a list of watches I must have with the Stowa currently being number 1. I could look at pictures of miss universe contestants all day but if they were each wearing a different mechanical watch and spoke about the virtues of that watch instead of world peace I may just never leave the house ;-) I am not sure why but I find myself dreaming about watches. Maybe this will change while waiting for the Stowa but in the mean time the C Ward Trident is looking very nice like Miss Switzerland nice ; -)


----------



## DrLeeDetroit

Well, ladies and gents, it's been fun in here but I must go. I picked up my Marine Original at FedEx (following an unsuccessful delivery attempt) this afternoon! It is a stunning piece. Extremely beautiful and well finished. It is also *a lot* of watch -- the largest I've owned in terms of both case diameter and height. But I love it. I am pressed at work and also technologically challenged, but I will step back into the lounge long enough to post some pics in a day or two.


----------



## IRBilldozer

The long wait finally has an end in sight. Just got my tracking number with an estimated delivery of Monday.


----------



## Mike2

My Paritio is currently somewhere between Frankfurt, Germany and Richmond, VA. Thanks to everyone that helped IRBilldozer and me decide on the black dial Parititio Handaufzug with the large crown!


----------



## DrLeeDetroit

As promised, a couple of photos. Nothing new to see here (except some books and other junk in the background on the wrist shot -- sorry) but I've been told that without photographic evidence there remains some doubt about whether or not an event actually took place!


----------



## IRBilldozer

Some photos to share of the Partitio now that my journey in this thread is at it's end. Also some advice to anyone considering the Partitio...just buy it. The watch looks much better in person than photos show and it feel great in your hands. I've really enjoyed watching everyone get their watches here as I was waiting for mine, this thread is a really great thing for the forum.


----------



## Skeptical

Just placed my order for an Antea 390. Now for the wait


----------



## Jason_R

IRBilldozer said:


> Some photos to share of the Partitio now that my journey in this thread is at it's end. Also some advice to anyone considering the Partitio...just buy it. The watch looks much better in person than photos show and it feel great in your hands. I've really enjoyed watching everyone get their watches here as I was waiting for mine, this thread is a really great thing for the forum.
> 
> View attachment 1648367
> 
> View attachment 1648368
> 
> View attachment 1648369
> 
> View attachment 1648370


Pulled the trigger on the white one today. Originally i wanted the Antea, but theres something about the Partitio that looks so '30s physician to me.

I can't wait!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer

Jason_R said:


> Pulled the trigger on the white one today. Originally i wanted the Antea, but theres something about the Partitio that looks so '30s physician to me.
> 
> I can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I do not think you'll be disappointed. The case has a very unique shape and the dial looks much better in person than photos convey.


----------



## cb23

Paid yesterday for delivery in late october.... now the real waiting begins. There is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Cabinetman

cb23 said:


> Paid yesterday for delivery in late october.... now the real waiting begins. There is light at the end of the tunnel


I did the same for my MO. This will be my first Stowa and first watch without lume. I'm intrigued to see if it will steal wrist time from my trio of diver's.


----------



## cheapshades2012

cheapshades2012 said:


> I ordered a strap. It was sent on 1st sep 2014. The tracking says it was scanned in UK on the 3rd, a week ago. I am concerned. Any suggestions from anyone in UK? I would have thought it should have arrived by now. I contacted Nina who says as it is in the UK Stowa can't do anything.


Stowa sent another strap.Arrived in a few days. First strap came Friday, after 2nd strap. Sent back first strap. Hats off to Nina and Louisa for helping. Wonderful service.


----------



## Jason_R

My Partitio shipped today, due to deliver on Friday! I cant wait!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer

Jason_R said:


> My Partitio shipped today, due to deliver on Friday! I cant wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Which one did you get? Black/white, auto/hand?


----------



## Nero727

Well, the delivery range I was quoted for my Flieger seems to have passed.

I guess I shouldn't complain, some Black Forest folks are still waiting.

Maybe a few drinks this weekend will convince me to upgrade the movement to blue screws, but eh.


----------



## yongsoo1982

*comes in and pulls up a chair*
quoted mid-Nov for a flieger B-type


----------



## hidden830726

Nero727 said:


> Well, the delivery range I was quoted for my Flieger seems to have passed.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't complain, some Black Forest folks are still waiting.
> 
> Maybe a few drinks this weekend will convince me to upgrade the movement to blue screws, but eh.


Cheers, cheers, just received email requesting payment for a black forest and no logo (buying for my cousin)

So, im sure yours will come pretty soon


----------



## Jason_R

IRBilldozer said:


> Which one did you get? Black/white, auto/hand?


I received the white auto in the mail yesterday. While I was impressed with the quality, in all honesty there was a number of things I didn't like. The dial looked small to me, I was expecting a off-white dial, with yellow numerals, instead it was flat white with light yellow numerals. With the non-reflective domed crystal, I could barely read it on my wrist. It's very disappointing, because I've been wanting it for months.

I'm sure it's just my tastes, because it looked like a great watch, but it's already on a brown truck, headed to its new owner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer

Jason_R said:


> I received the white auto in the mail yesterday. While I was impressed with the quality, in all honesty there was a number of things I didn't like. The dial looked small to me, I was expecting a off-white dial, with yellow numerals, instead it was flat white with light yellow numerals. With the non-reflective domed crystal, I could barely read it on my wrist. It's very disappointing, because I've been wanting it for months.
> 
> I'm sure it's just my tastes, because it looked like a great watch, but it's already on a brown truck, headed to its new owner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is unfortunate to hear make. I've become absolutely smitten with my black dial Handaufzug since it arrived.


----------



## Jason_R

IRBilldozer said:


> That is unfortunate to hear make. I've become absolutely smitten with my black dial Handaufzug since it arrived.


Yeh, I totally wished I ordered the black. I'm sure I would have kept it. This is the third watch I've purchased since I started this madness about 6 months ago that was sort of "against my style" that I didn't care for, and ended up selling shortly after purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken Copen

Ordered my Stowa Flieger on Sept 3, delivering this monday October 13th. Can't wait. I'll be sure to post pics when I get it, though it's a watch that are a million pics of already. Stowa Flieger with Logo and Date.


----------



## Nero727

hidden830726 said:


> Cheers, cheers, just received email requesting payment for a black forest and no logo (buying for my cousin)
> 
> So, im sure yours will come pretty soon


Excellent, I've been following that thread and I think you guys have the patience of a saint.


----------



## Skeptical

Just got the tracking number for my Antea (ordered 9/27, in case anyone was curious)


----------



## Skeptical

Not a disappointment


----------



## tuyenngocpham

Big hello from Vietnam ! I ordered my very first German watch and my Antea 365 will be delivered the end of this October. Can't wait to have it on my wrist !


----------



## StufflerMike

tuyenngocpham said:


> Big hello from Vietnam ! I ordered my very first German watch and my Antea 365 will be delivered the end of this October. Can't wait to have it on my wrist !


Welcome to the Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa Forum.


----------



## Nero727

Got my Flieger last Wednesday. Love the onion crown, I've never liked how the diamond crown looks and feels on other Fliegers.


----------



## Panic_A

Got my shipping message today. Incoming are a flieger no logo and a white partitio handaufzug on a brown strap. 

Exciting times.


----------



## yongsoo1982

Noooo why?!


----------



## cb23

Watch had been stated to be delivered between 10/27-10/31... No shipping email yet so I contacted Stowa today regarding an update.


----------



## sillo38

Just put my order in for a handwind partitio. The waiting game begins.


----------



## sillo38

... and I just got the payment email and payment has been sent!


----------



## IRBilldozer

sillo38 said:


> ... and I just got the payment email and payment has been sent!


Oh wow that does not happen often. Someone must have backed out last minute and you got moved up. You're going to love the Partitio. Which color did you order?


----------



## Fikk

IRBilldozer said:


> Oh wow that does not happen often. Someone must have backed out last minute and you got moved up. You're going to love the Partitio. Which color did you order?


Most probably the white as the black is not available in the webshop.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Fikk said:


> Most probably the white as the black is not available in the webshop.


Stowa still makes them but only on request. I just received mine about a month and half ago, wasn't listed on the site when I ordered it though.


----------



## Fikk

IRBilldozer said:


> Stowa still makes them but only on request. I just received mine about a month and half ago, wasn't listed on the site when I ordered it though.


I know, I also have it


----------



## nedh

I ordered my white hand-wind Partitio the end of September online and received it early November. Only about a six week wait. They asked for payment soon after I ordered too.


----------



## sillo38

IRBilldozer said:


> Oh wow that does not happen often. Someone must have backed out last minute and you got moved up. You're going to love the Partitio. Which color did you order?


I ordered the white one, I was very surprised to get the payment email so quickly. Hopefully I get the shipping email by Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## GUMBo2420

Just ordered an Ikarus with the old style brown band and a deployment strap! My Antea is patiently waiting for another German to join the group!! Curious if anyone has any insight as to when it will be shopped. They emailed me today stating that they have received the payment and will let me know the tracking number when it is shipped (end of January 2015). Is this just a safe date and it will likely be before?

Any way for anyone waiting on an Antea KS here are some pictures to tide you over!


----------



## StufflerMike

The Stowa experience is

+ it comes in earlier as expected
+ exactly as notified 
+ it will come in later

However, it is worth the wait.


----------



## John.Galt

I ordered my Flieger on October 29, got the payment email on November 3, got the delivery notice on November 14 and received the watch yesterday, which was 2 weeks before estimated delivery


----------



## sillo38

Got my shipping notification early this morning and the expected delivery date is Friday. Only a week after I sent payment.


----------



## sillo38

And it's here today. I got it so much earlier than I expected which is awesome.










and I put it on a leather nato. didn't have enough patience to take pictures with the original strap. sorry for the crappy cellphone pic


----------



## Tiger-rider

After I enjoy my Antea KS so much, now I decide to order a Flieger no logo. Hope I could get it before Christmas.


----------



## Bertelsen

Finally ordered a 365 a10. It says mid December delivery, so I am hoping to unbox it on Christmas eve.


----------



## riano

New member, just ordered a marine auto polished with an onion crown and a light brown croco strap, should be delivered around the end of January-cannot wait!


----------



## mdgrwl

just added myself to the waiting list. tiered of waiting for one to pop up in the classifides. 

Marine A10 Matte/Silver No Date


----------



## hidden830726

Just received my fourth Stowa – Fleiger Black Forest, probably gonna lay low for a while.

But feel like adding a To1 to complete the collection.


----------



## no name no slogan

I just went to the Stowa site for the first time this afternoon to do a little browsing with no intention on purchasing anything.

Turns out, they had the watch that really caught my eye "available", a matte white MO w/roman. I couldn't turn down the purchase, so hopefully my wait isn't much longer than when they come back from holiday break.


----------



## bamaster

I ordered a normal Flieger no logo with date this past weekend. Got to thinking about it, and decided I'd rather have the Flieger Chrono and ordered it. I didn't get the PayPal email yet so I canceled the first order. Then I started looking at the Seatimes. I've been on the hunt for a diver but I'm not ready to pull the trigger on a Rolex Submariner yet. So I also ordered the Seatime Black Forest edition. Haha! 

Don't you judge me! I'm sick I need help. My waiting begins again.

Now if only they made a blue rubber strap that matched the blue on the hands of the Flieger. That would be neat!


----------



## Jax

I ordered an Ikarus just before Xmas and just missed the late January delivery date estimate by a couple of days. I was hoping I still might make the January group but I didn't get a paypal email yet so I guess not.


----------



## Pubcrawler

Waiting for my new Stowa Partitio to arrive. - white dial, brown strap, hand winder. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Doug

My white dial, handwind is also waiting to ship. Black strap with deployant, which will most likely be moved to my black partitio. I have a few straps waiting on the white dial.


----------



## no name no slogan

So even though my Marine Original was in stock and available when I ordered at the end of December, it finally shipped on Friday. Fedex claims it will be in my hands on Monday, but that is the epitome of "to be believed when seen". Nonetheless, should be soon. 

My croco strap, on the other hand, was sent registered mail, and should be here some time before next Christmas.


----------



## bzbuzz

Payed Tuesday waiting for shipnent. Fleiger no logo with date


----------



## Jax

bzbuzz said:


> Payed Tuesday waiting for shipnent. Fleiger no logo with date


When did you order?


----------



## Jax

The euro has dropped since I placed my order. I just realized that my watch will be cheaper than expected because of the delay. It's like getting free shipping!  there's always a silver lining…


----------



## leo16988

Jax said:


> The euro has dropped since I placed my order. I just realized that my watch will be cheaper than expected because of the delay. It's like getting free shipping!  there's always a silver lining&#8230;


you are so lucky...I have paid in beginning of Jan. they said that my watch will deliver at 16Jan, But it delay and delay..even now I havent get any confirm date of delivery...If I know it will delay shipping, I will pay later and it will become cheaper....


----------



## chitownwes

I've admired the Marine for a number of years but finally decided to put in an order for an Antea 365! Anyone know how to pronounce Antea? an-tea-uh auntie-uh an-tay-uh ?


----------



## gumbiee

Jax, and others who might haver ordered the Ikarus in December. I inquired last week as to the expected delivery time one the watch and was informed that the wrong dials were received and there was going to be a delay in the shipment. So naturally I responded like any Stowa enthusiast would... Upgraded my movement to the TOP - COSC with the new lowered Euro Price!


----------



## Jax

Is that the reason for the delay until the end of Feb or is there going to be a further delay?

I think I'll just take the discount so that it will be easier to justify buying s new watch!


----------



## bzbuzz

Ordered the mid of December.


----------



## leo16988

Jax said:


> Is that the reason for the delay until the end of Feb or is there going to be a further delay?
> 
> I think I'll just take the discount so that it will be easier to justify buying s new watch!


first time said due to a illness of watch maker and missing of a watch part, second time no any explain


----------



## gumbiee

Jaxx, The reason that was given to me by two employees was that they received the wrong Dial's for the Ikarus and they needed to have them remade. I inquired if this was the "old logo dial" and they stated that it was not. It was simply the wrong dial.


----------



## Jax

Hmm interesting. I wonder if they'll get the new dials soon.  <impatient>


----------



## gumbiee

They stated that mid to late February they will be shipping them out!


----------



## Jax

I think I've heard their estimates are conservative, so they often ship them out earlier than initially estimated.


----------



## av8ter14

I ordered the Flieger with sub second on Jan 3rd and my payment was recieved on Jan 12th with and expected end of Jan delivery. So far I have not received any email about it shipping so I am guessing it will not make Jan delivery time. Not complaint as I am on a trip for another two weeks just an FYI.


----------



## leo16988

when I paid in beginning of Jan ,it said that will deliver on 16Jan...but I cant get the shipping email until now....


----------



## bradu

Placed my order for a 365 this evening, will see how long it takes to get one to Canada (Calgary to be specific).


----------



## Jason_R

bradu said:


> Placed my order for a 365 this evening, will see how long it takes to get one to Canada (Calgary to be specific).


I ordered mine two weeks ago, Jan 15. Paid on the 22nd, and am still waiting for the shipping notification.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chitownwes

Jason_R said:


> I ordered mine two weeks ago, Jan 15. Paid on the 22nd, and am still waiting for the shipping notification.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ordered a couple days ago and got the payment request yesterday. They said delivery the week of Feb 16-20, so hopefully no delays.


----------



## chitownwes

Interesting - received tracking info this morning.


----------



## bamaster

chitownwes said:


> Interesting - received tracking info this morning.


Nice! I ordered one week before you did and I still have two weeks before my shipment.


----------



## av8ter14

I too received a tracking number this morning so it looks like they are catching back up to the estimated delivery dates.


----------



## Jason_R

Jason_R said:


> I ordered mine two weeks ago, Jan 15. Paid on the 22nd, and am still waiting for the shipping notification.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I got my tracking number today, so if it comes Monday, then thats 2 weeks - 3 days.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leo16988

congratulation, I pay 7Jan..now still waiting


----------



## leo16988

Excuse me, I want to ask the email send from stowa or from fedex?


----------



## av8ter14

leo16988 said:


> Excuse me, I want to ask the email send from stowa or from fedex?


Mine was from Fedex.


----------



## leo16988

av8ter14 said:


> Mine was from Fedex.


thanks for your reply, hope you get the watch soon and enjoy it


----------



## chitownwes

It was unexpected because I got the order confirmation Monday and they said I'd receive the payment request in 2 weeks, delivery in 3. I get the payment request 2 days later on Wednesday with an estimated delivery in about 3 weeks but then they let made know it's shipped on Friday.


----------



## leo16988

I have paid earlier but still waiting now..


----------



## Jason_R

leo16988 said:


> Excuse me, I want to ask the email send from stowa or from fedex?


Mine was from fedex. I got it yesterday morning (Friday), and says it will deliver on Monday. I don't see why it wouldn't, as the Fedex tracking is showing movement.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leo16988

Jason_R said:


> Mine was from fedex. I got it yesterday morning (Friday), and says it will deliver on Monday. I don't see why it wouldn't, as the Fedex tracking is showing movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, enjoy your watch


----------



## Jax

I emailed for an update on the Ikarus orders and all they told me was end of feb. I was hoping to hear an update about the dial issues.


----------



## chitownwes

Watch was delivered today, but not to my address. Hopefully Stowa can get in contact with FedEx and find it


----------



## Jax

chitownwes said:


> Watch was delivered today, but not to my address. Hopefully Stowa can get in contact with FedEx and find it


Ugh that's terrible. I hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## Doug

Received fedex shipping notification on white partitio this morning. Should be here Wednesday.


----------



## Pubcrawler

Doug said:


> Received fedex shipping notification on white partitio this morning. Should be here Wednesday.


Nice! My white Partitio should be shipping soon as well.


----------



## chitownwes

The watch was delivered to the building next to me so I went and picked it up this morning. Very nice watch!


----------



## Jax

chitownwes said:


> The watch was delivered to the building next to me so I went and picked it up this morning. Very nice watch!


Awesome! Glad to hear that you got it!


----------



## Jason_R

Arrived yesterday. So nice! Its the perfect size, and far exceeds my expectations.

For future reference, its a 365 on a 6.75" wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug

I have to tip my cap to fed ex. They picked up the watch Monday afternoon in Germany and it was ready for me to pick up in Virginia on Tuesday morning. My wife says I have to wait until my birthday to open it but I did sneek a peek just to make sure it was in there.


----------



## bzbuzz

Mine still not shipped. Supposed to br shipped end of January. Payed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## delta136

Same, except I paid about 3 weeks ago.

I know a bunch of them got sick causing a delay.


----------



## bzbuzz

delta136 said:


> Same, except I paid about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I know a bunch of them got sick causing a delay.


Yeh Barbara is sick. So I emailed other person and she said it will be shipped tomorrow. Hope no more delay. Too much waiting is not good.


----------



## bzbuzz

Finally shipped.. delivery on monday


----------



## Pubcrawler

Partitio arrived today, just have to get a new strap and I'll post some pics. It wears a bit bigger than the 37mm would lead you to believe.


----------



## Fikk

Pubcrawler said:


> Partitio arrived today, just have to get a new strap and I'll post some pics. It wears a bit bigger than the 37mm would lead you to believe.


Congratulations and welcome to the Partitio owner club!
Which version do you have?
I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## mplezia

> Thank you for your order. We will process your request as soon as possible.
> 
> You have ordered the following items:
> 
> *
> Quantity**
> Item Name*1 Antea 390 A 10 


And so, I wait . . .


----------



## klxwii

How fast is FedEx delivery? My delivery estimate is today at noon but it hasn't left Cologne yet... (I live in US)


----------



## Fikk

klxwii said:


> How fast is FedEx delivery? My delivery estimate is today at noon but it hasn't left Cologne yet... (I live in US)


It is usually pretty fast (1 or 2 days).


----------



## bzbuzz

arrived!! Love it. Worth the wait


----------



## Jax

That's s good looking fleiger!


----------



## Jax

I got an email from Luisa this morning. She says that due to the illness of their supplier my shipping date has been moved from end of Feb 2015 to mid March 2015 for Ikarus orders.


----------



## bamaster

Yeah, I got the dreaded delay email too. Lots of sick people at Stowa! Haha

I have two watches coming. Should have shipped last week. Hopefully they will go out this coming week. 

Is it weird that I'm already looking at a third Stowa before getting my first two?

Don't you judge me!


----------



## mplezia

bamaster, what watches are you waiting on? I've got an Antea 390 on order. Haven't been notified of shipment, but I'm hoping not to have to wait until mid-late March. 

As for considering another Stowa before taking delivery of your current order . . . I feel guilty of that too. I find myself looking longingly at the Antea KS from time to time as I wait.


----------



## bradu

Update, my Antea is at the local Fedex Facility, should see it Tuesday! Can't wait! 



bradu said:


> Placed my order for a 365 this evening, will see how long it takes to get one to Canada (Calgary to be specific).


----------



## Phl

placed the order for the Flieger GMT Date Limette on Friday.

very excited.
on the hunt for a matching 24 mm Ti wristlet now.


----------



## bamaster

mplezia said:


> bamaster, what watches are you waiting on? I've got an Antea 390 on order. Haven't been notified of shipment, but I'm hoping not to have to wait until mid-late March.
> 
> As for considering another Stowa before taking delivery of your current order . . . I feel guilty of that too. I find myself looking longingly at the Antea KS from time to time as I wait.


I have a Flieger Chrono and a Seatime Black Forest Edition coming. I also have a couple custom straps on order but those will take longer to get.

I'm looking for something for the office, though. I live in Saudi so I'm looking at Rolex, which everyone is expected to have. I'm just not ready to drop $8k on the Sea Dweller I like. But like all nice things, if you want it bad enough, don't buy something else. You won't be happy with it.

So I might just save for a few more months. I can wear the Flieger until then.


----------



## brainless

bamaster said:


> I have a Flieger Chrono and a Seatime Black Forest Edition coming. I also have a couple custom straps on order but those will take longer to get.
> 
> I'm looking for something for the office, though. I live in Saudi so I'm looking at Rolex, which everyone is expected to have. I'm just not ready to drop $8k on the Sea Dweller I like. But like all nice things, if you want it bad enough, don't buy something else. You won't be happy with it.
> 
> So I might just save for a few more months. I can wear the Flieger until then.


Hi,

do you *want* a Rolex or are you *expected to want* a Rolex?
Do you buy a watch for yourself or for people around you? You should know, that a Rolex is a mass produced article and only the price seems to be exclusive for me, :roll:

Volker ;-)


----------



## Fikk

Joining the waiting lounge again. After a Partitio this time it's for a MA.


----------



## bamaster

brainless said:


> Hi,
> 
> do you *want* a Rolex or are you *expected to want* a Rolex?
> 
> Volker ;-)


A little of both. I'm not Saudi but being "in the club" is part of the Saudi culture. It's hard to explain.

I want a nice dress watch that I can wear to work. There are a couple watches I like for this, none are cheap. Like the IWC Portugieser Automatic, Omega Speedmaster '57 Chrono Titanium and Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscape. I don't care to own just any Rolex. Right now, the Rolex I really like is the Yacht-Master with blue dial. Sooo nice!

I haven't worn any of them so that would be my first goal. Price isn't really a huge hurdle. I just don't want to buy a watch outside of my "fun money" fund.


----------



## mplezia

Notified by Fedex that delivery of my Antea 390 is scheduled for Wednesday morning (2/25). Not delivered to my office, so I'll have to wait until the end of the day to pick it up. To say I'm looking forward to it would be an understatement.


----------



## Pubcrawler

Fikk said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the Partitio owner club!
> Which version do you have?
> I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures.


Thanks! The white dial hand winder.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## mplezia

FedEx teased me with an early delivery attempt yesterday. My instructions to hold it at the nearby FedEx location didn't get to the driver, so he kept the package for a second attmpted delivery today. Got a call that they would hold it at the local FedEx location today, and that it would be there by 9am. So, my new watch is likely sitting at the FedEx office as I type this. Perhaps a quick trip at lunch time is in order....


----------



## mplezia

Delivery made. 









Everything looks good . . . no hint of buyers remorse.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

I feel like I won the lottery! Thank you Watch Recon alerts. Incoming this week.


----------



## Fikk

Received the email from FedEx for an expected delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Grick370

Order and payment was placed today for a Flieger B. Super excited about this one being my first Stowa. This is gonna seem like a long wait.


----------



## tle

Flieger without logo and date Ordered on 09/02/2015...the watch came exactly on my 2nd son third month 04/03/2015. This is the first Stowa i own and surely it will be hand down to my little Liam when he gown up! Thanks Jorg and the Team for the excellent watch.


----------



## automailed

I have been a long time lurker around these forums!
Took the plunge and ordered my first Stowa : Marine Original.

Super excited!!!


----------



## Fikk

Nice pick.
I'm going out of this lounge as I received my Marine auto yesterday.


----------



## Jax

I heard back from Stowa and they said their Ikarus dials will be ready within the next 2 weeks, and then they can start fulfilling orders.


----------



## mandroid

Pulled the trigger yesterday and ordered my first Stowa - a Marine Original white polished roman. I agonized over the strap choice but ended up settling for the standard black leather strap and will wear that in before looking into buying a third party brown croc/gator or other strap.


----------



## Grick370

Good morning all,
So, it looks like there's a clearance delay on my Flieger B. I received notice that verification of country of shipment is required. This being my first Stowa and first delay, not sure what this will mean as far as the hold up. Is this regular standard procedure? I've already emailed Stowa and know from previous experience that their customer service is excellent. Just wanted to know if anyone else here has experienced a verification delay in the states before and if it will take long for them to release. Any feedback is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Grick370

Just got a response from Stowa regarding the delay. They definitely have impressive customer service. Hopefully all documentation will be in order and they'll release it soon. Just wanted to update my last post as it seems my questions have been answered. Thanks nonetheless.


----------



## H_J_R_

Just received a FedEx tracking code. Expected delivery on monday! I guess this will be one of those rare weekends that you cannot wait to be over??!


----------



## Jax

H_J_R_ said:


> Just received a FedEx tracking code. Expected delivery on monday! I guess this will be one of those rare weekends that you cannot wait to be over??!


How long from order to payment to shipping?


----------



## H_J_R_

It is one of the MA silvers 'special offer'. Thx to hidden830726 i got lucky and got my hands on the last one left due to a cancelled order. So things went fast, paid yesterday and tracking code today. I wish FedEx delivered on saturday!


----------



## Jax

H_J_R_ said:


> It is one of the MA silvers 'special offer'. Thx to hidden830726 i got lucky and got my hands on the last one left due to a cancelled order. So things went fast, paid yesterday and tracking code today. I wish FedEx delivered on saturday!


What was the offer?


----------



## H_J_R_

Check this topic. All are gone now though.


----------



## Fikk

I received mine last week. Really happy with this offer


----------



## flutharm

I ordered a marine chrono with mesh bracelet, plus two black straps, this week. Fast responses from Luisa. As a Schauer Automatik owner, looking forward to the new watch.


----------



## Jax

Well, I picked up a really good deal on a used Flieger no logo unexpectedly while my other Stowa (Ikarus, Antea) order is pending so when it comes time to pay Stowa I need to decide what to do, but either way I'll be joining the club soon! My Flieger should be here next week.


----------



## automailed

automailed said:


> I have been a long time lurker around these forums!
> Took the plunge and ordered my first Stowa : Marine Original.
> 
> Super excited!!!


UPDATE: Received a FedEx Tracking Code email today! Expected delivery date *Wed 18/03/2015!
*


----------



## cougasaurus

INCOMING!


----------



## automailed

automailed said:


> UPDATE: Received a FedEx Tracking Code email today! Expected delivery date *Wed 18/03/2015!
> *


Checking out from the lounge ^^


----------



## mowgli512

Just received my flieger yesterday! WOW!!


----------



## Grick370

After what seemed like an eternity of a week-long hold up at customs, it's finally here. This piece looks and feels amazing. So glad I went with the Flieger B. The Stowa team was amazingly helpful with my dealings with Fedex. Shoutout to Ms. Fanny Auer and her patience and support. The integrity and professionalism of Stowa is top notch in my book. Looking forward to being back here in a few weeks as I plan to purchase before the price increase goes into effect. Checking out for now. Till next time ... I leave you with this ...


----------



## half_empty

Just ordered an Antea 365 over breakfast. Really looking forward to it, even Mrs Empty like it!

Love Mowgli's lume shot above.


----------



## Mechatricity

FYI - I ordered my Ikarus on the 12th, and received an email this morning:



> thank you again for ordering our Ikarus with the new STOWA logo.
> 
> 
> Today we want to inform you, that we can't deliver your watch as scheduled by end of March 2015.
> 
> 
> Our supplier had to postpone the delivery time of the dials once again to beginning of April 2015.
> 
> 
> Therefore delivery delays to end of April 2015.


So that's a bummer. It sounds like these have already been delayed once, so hopefully the timeline holds this time.


----------



## Jax

Mechatricity said:


> FYI - I ordered my Ikarus on the 12th, and received an email this morning:
> 
> So that's a bummer. It sounds like these have already been delayed once, so hopefully the timeline holds this time.


I ordered mine late December and am still waiting but thinking of canceling it as I just bought a flieger from a WUS member.

I also added an Antea to my order in March and might keep that part of the order especially if I have locked in the old price and and the prices increase.


----------



## wilson_smyth

Been drooling over a stowa flieger for years and actually ordered one 3 years ago but had to cancel before it was completed due to finances being needed elsewhere. Well i just came across a brand new (2 months old) on the for sale forums here that has gotten less than a handful of hours on the wrist and got it at a great deal that i couldnt pass up!

Ive bought a lot of watches over the years and i enjoy(ed for the ones i have sold on) them all but none were as close to a grail feeling as this! Cant wait!


----------



## Jax

wilson_smyth said:


> Been drooling over a stowa flieger for years and actually ordered one 3 years ago but had to cancel before it was completed due to finances being needed elsewhere. Well i just came across a brand new (2 months old) on the for sale forums here that has gotten less than a handful of hours on the wrist and got it at a great deal that i couldnt pass up!
> 
> Ive bought a lot of watches over the years and i enjoy(ed for the ones i have sold on) them all but none were as close to a grail feeling as this! Cant wait!


It'll be worth the wait. I've owned a couple Flieger watches and the Stowa I just got is by far the best I have owned. Totally worth it.


----------



## Sutlore

I've ordered Fligeruhr without logo and Marine Original (Hand winding) on 25/02/2015.

Looking forward to receive it!


----------



## Cedrone

I ordered their gorgeous Flieger not more than four days ago, and I've already received a thank you for payment with expected shipping in under three weeks from now! Couldn't be more pumped for a timepiece.


----------



## Up-n-coming

I guess I belong here in the waiting lounge.

Waiting on three shipments instead of two because of endangered species import/export rules.
1. A black nappa and a brown flieger strap.
2. A brown croco strap.
3. A MO black/arabic with a confirmed eta of three weeks.


----------



## Lodan

Marine Auto Matte/Silver no date!
The upcoming price increase pushed me over the edge to select this watch as my next purchase


----------



## sir karl

I'm on the edge of ordering this exact model too. I'd be my first STOWA (and my first 'serious' mechanical watch for that matter).
May I ask which strap did you go for? It seems like there are only 3 options available - black leather, black croco or the metal one. Is it possible to get another strap color at some point in the ordering process?



Lodan said:


> Marine Auto Matte/Silver no date!
> The upcoming price increase pushed me over the edge to select this watch as my next purchase


----------



## Jax

I had a Stowa I bought on the forum scheduled for UPS delivery today, and then I got this: "A late UPS trailer arrival has caused a delay. We're adjusting plans to deliver your package as quickly as possible. / Delivery will be rescheduled."

Has anybody seen this from UPS before, and is there any way to know how long the delay will be? I was hoping to wear my new watch to a wedding on Friday and now I'm not sure if it'll be here on time. Feeling kinda bummed.


----------



## StufflerMike

Jax said:


> I had a Stowa I bought on the forum scheduled for UPS delivery today, and then I got this: "A late UPS trailer arrival has caused a delay. We're adjusting plans to deliver your package as quickly as possible. / Delivery will be rescheduled."
> 
> Has anybody seen this from UPS before, and is there any way to know how long the delay will be? I was hoping to wear my new watch to a wedding on Friday and now I'm not sure if it'll be here on time. Feeling kinda bummed.


Sorry to ask but why not just calling UPS and getting the information first hand ?


----------



## Jax

They were not very helpful and told me to just check the web for updates. Just wondering if anyone has encountered that UPS status before as I have never seen it.


----------



## SFSteve

I've seen a message like it. I've also seen a message saying that a truck was involved in an accident and delivery would be delayed. Unless it's a severe weather event that's preventing progress the delay is usually about a day.


----------



## Jax

Thanks Steve. Yeah weather here in TX is kind of calm. Guess I just have to be patient. It's nicer (and more fun) having a support group of sorts during these long waits so thanks again.


----------



## Zinzan

I ordered a Stowa Antea KS (white face) yesterday. Beautiful watch. Ordered it with a black leather strap, but have asked them to add a brown leather strap with deployment. Really looking forward to it.

-Z


----------



## Lodan

sir karl said:


> I'm on the edge of ordering this exact model too. I'd be my first STOWA (and my first 'serious' mechanical watch for that matter).
> May I ask which strap did you go for? It seems like there are only 3 options available - black leather, black croco or the metal one. Is it possible to get another strap color at some point in the ordering process?


Hi sir karl,

I went for a standard black leather strap. I'm not sure if there is an option to change to a different strap (other than the 3 available). I thought the previous website gave more options...
You can go to the straps page, 20mm, and observe the other straps they have and perhaps contact them to see if they can replace the black with something else at no cost

The black leather is not something I will wear often, but to have it will add some versatility and it's not too expensive to buy a few different leather types 
Once I get the watch I will decide on some extra straps (thinking brown with cream stitching, possible dark brown croc with delpoyant). Unfortunately for me, if I add anything else to my order I will get hit with 10% duty!

Look forward to sharing a picture with you when it arrives!!


----------



## Grick370

Zinzan said:


> I ordered a Stowa Antea KS (white face) yesterday. Beautiful watch. Ordered it with a black leather strap, but have asked them to add a brown leather strap with deployment. Really looking forward to it.
> 
> -Z


Good morning Zinzan from sunny California. I'm looking into an Antea KS myself. I prefer the small seconds look over the day/date option. Would prefer the KS 41 as I like wearing 40-42mm and have a wrist size of just about 7". May I ask which one you went with and wrist size as well? Thank you.


----------



## Sutlore

Sutlore said:


> I've ordered Fligeruhr without logo and Marine Original (Hand winding) on 25/02/2015.
> 
> Looking forward to receive it!


I've just received the e-mail from FedEx a moment ago. Many thanks to Stowa team of taking care all these processes.


----------



## Zinzan

Grick370 said:


> Good morning Zinzan from sunny California. I'm looking into an Antea KS myself. I prefer the small seconds look over the day/date option. Would prefer the KS 41 as I like wearing 40-42mm and have a wrist size of just about 7". May I ask which one you went with and wrist size as well? Thank you.


Good question, Grick.

Like you, I really like the small seconds, and like you, I have a 7" wrist and thought a lot about the watch size and strap size.

I have worn my Raymond Weil Freelancer for the better part of the past 5 years, and am really comfortable with the size (42mm) and weight of it. But I bought a Seiko SARB035 (37mm) last year, and have enjoyed it, too. It is much lighter, but the visual size difference isn't as great as I thought it would be--I believe white dials tend to look larger and dark dials tend to look smaller.

The KS 41 in white, I feared, would look too large on my wrist--the lugs extend straight out further than my RW, and the narrow bezel also makes the watch appear larger.

Ideally, I guess I'd prefer a KS 37 or 38, but that's not available. I have not seen this watch in person, but have looked at a lot of pictures and videos online, and think the 35.5 mm KS will wear well on my wrist.

I suppose if I had decided to get the black version of this watch, I may have went with the 41.

I'm taking a little bit of a guess on the strap size, since I typically wear metal bracelets on my watches. But on the watch charts I've seen, 7" is the borderline between Regular and Small, and I don't want a watch strap that's too small. Plus, I'm getting the deployment clasp on the brown strap, and assume that adds a little bit of width to my "wrist size". I *think* I'll be wearing the brown strap more than the black, but decided to pick up the black for dressier occasions.

I do have a Seiko 5 beater with a cheap leather strap from Amazon, and I don't remember ordering a Small, so I assume it's Regular/Standard, and it seems fine.

Let me know what you decide.

-Z


----------



## Zinzan

sir karl said:


> I'm on the edge of ordering this exact model too. I'd be my first STOWA (and my first 'serious' mechanical watch for that matter).
> May I ask which strap did you go for? It seems like there are only 3 options available - black leather, black croco or the metal one. Is it possible to get another strap color at some point in the ordering process?


When I ordered, at some point, there was a box for comment/instructions, and I asked for a brown strap instead of the black. But I started to worry that that field was only used for delivery instructions, so I clicked on their "Contact Us" link, referred to my order number, and asked about changing the strap there. They responded by email the next morning, and are happy to make changes to the order before shipping.

In then end, I decided to keep the black one for versatility, and added a brown leather with deployment.

Barbara at Stowa has been very responsive, though of course, there is a time difference between the US and Germany.

-Z


----------



## sir karl

Lodan said:


> Hi sir karl,
> 
> I went for a standard black leather strap. I'm not sure if there is an option to change to a different strap (other than the 3 available). I thought the previous website gave more options...
> You can go to the straps page, 20mm, and observe the other straps they have and perhaps contact them to see if they can replace the black with something else at no cost
> 
> The black leather is not something I will wear often, but to have it will add some versatility and it's not too expensive to buy a few different leather types
> Once I get the watch I will decide on some extra straps (thinking brown with cream stitching, possible dark brown croc with delpoyant). Unfortunately for me, if I add anything else to my order I will get hit with 10% duty!
> 
> Look forward to sharing a picture with you when it arrives!!


Thank you Lodan. I'm looking forward to your pictures 



Zinzan said:


> When I ordered, at some point, there was a box for comment/instructions, and I asked for a brown strap instead of the black. But I started to worry that that field was only used for delivery instructions, so I clicked on their "Contact Us" link, referred to my order number, and asked about changing the strap there. They responded by email the next morning, and are happy to make changes to the order before shipping.
> 
> In then end, I decided to keep the black one for versatility, and added a brown leather with deployment.
> 
> Barbara at Stowa has been very responsive, though of course, there is a time difference between the US and Germany.
> 
> -Z


Zinzan, thank you very much for your response. I will use the 'Contact Us' form then. Perfect. I want to order the Marine Auto Matte/Silver (no date) with a grey croco-strap which should look nice!


----------



## Grick370

Zinzan said:


> Grick370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, Grick.
> 
> Like you, I really like the small seconds, and like you, I have a 7" wrist and thought a lot about the watch size and strap size.
> 
> I have worn my Raymond Weil Freelancer for the better part of the past 5 years, and am really comfortable with the size (42mm) and weight of it. But I bought a Seiko SARB035 (37mm) last year, and have enjoyed it, too. It is much lighter, but the visual size difference isn't as great as I thought it would be--I believe white dials tend to look larger and dark dials tend to look smaller.
> 
> The KS 41 in white, I feared, would look too large on my wrist--the lugs extend straight out further than my RW, and the narrow bezel also makes the watch appear larger.
> 
> Ideally, I guess I'd prefer a KS 37 or 38, but that's not available. I have not seen this watch in person, but have looked at a lot of pictures and videos online, and think the 35.5 mm KS will wear well on my wrist.
> 
> I suppose if I had decided to get the black version of this watch, I may have went with the 41.
> 
> I'm taking a little bit of a guess on the strap size, since I typically wear metal bracelets on my watches. But on the watch charts I've seen, 7" is the borderline between Regular and Small, and I don't want a watch strap that's too small. Plus, I'm getting the deployment clasp on the brown strap, and assume that adds a little bit of width to my "wrist size". I *think* I'll be wearing the brown strap more than the black, but decided to pick up the black for dressier occasions.
> 
> I do have a Seiko 5 beater with a cheap leather strap from Amazon, and I don't remember ordering a Small, so I assume it's Regular/Standard, and it seems fine.
> 
> Let me know what you decide.
> 
> -Z
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the input you've provided. Precisely what I don't want is for the lugs to appear as if they're are extending too far out. Will also look at the black KS 41 now that you mention it. Much to think about and consider here as I would like to take advantage of the pre-increase price. I'll be sure to let you know of my decision. Again, I greatly appreciate the response.
Click to expand...


----------



## hidden830726

Finally ordered an Antea. We'll see what's next


----------



## Zinzan

Paid through PayPal last night. 

Tip on currency exchange--PayPal charges a lot on foreign currency exchange (additional 2.5% above spread), but if you pay in Euro and select the option to deal with foreign currency exchange through your bank/credit card/whatever, you may come out ahead. I saved about $20, I think, by taking this option. But you have to look for it--by default, PayPal will do the foreign currency exchange.

Looks like I also saved a few bucks last night, as the USD weakened against the Euro this morning.

Sent an email to Stowa to tell them I sent payment, and got an "Abwesenheitsnotiz" (out of office) for Easter. I forgot that most of the western world outside of the U.S. gets Good Friday off. 

-Z


----------



## Grick370

Zinzan said:


> Paid through PayPal last night.
> 
> Tip on currency exchange--PayPal charges a lot on foreign currency exchange (additional 2.5% above spread), but if you pay in Euro and select the option to deal with foreign currency exchange through your bank/credit card/whatever, you may come out ahead. I saved about $20, I think, by taking this option. But you have to look for it--by default, PayPal will do the foreign currency exchange.
> 
> Looks like I also saved a few bucks last night, as the USD weakened against the Euro this morning.
> 
> Sent an email to Stowa to tell them I sent payment, and got an "Abwesenheitsnotiz" (out of office) for Easter. I forgot that most of the western world outside of the U.S. gets Good Friday off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Z


Zinzan, 
Just wanted to send you the update. I decided to go with the Antea 390 A10. Placed my order in before the increase and now have 8 long weeks of waiting ahead. Thanks for the help.


----------



## hidden830726

Grick370 said:


> Zinzan,
> Just wanted to send you the update. I decided to go with the Antea 390 A10. Placed my order in before the increase and now have 8 long weeks of waiting ahead. Thanks for the help.


Lol. Samething.... Hahhaha


----------



## Zinzan

Nice watches!

My wait is supposedly just a few weeks. ETA for delivery is April 20-24. That would be awesome.


----------



## hidden830726

Zinzan said:


> Nice watches!
> 
> My wait is supposedly just a few weeks. ETA for delivery is April 20-24. That would be awesome.


Delay usually expected. Hold ur breath until received shipping notice


----------



## Up-n-coming

The wait is over! Ordered a MO in March 19th with an expected shipping date of April 7th-10th. Just received a fedex shipping/tracking email today the 10th. Watch had left Engelsbrand and is enroute to the USA.


----------



## debasercl

Hi!
I'm so exited, my second Stowa is on his way, this time is the Flieger GMT Limette that I won in the last raffle  
Let's see how it fit my skinny wrist


----------



## Cedrone

Watch arrives on Friday, dorkin out over here! I bought a Sinn 857 TESTAF in the meantime and can't wait to complete my German collection.....for now......we're all kidding ourselves, this never ends.


----------



## EZANO

I received email notification today asking for payment in order to begin production soon so that my Fleiger w/ small second hand can be delivered between May 4-8! Very excited, although I have read enough times here that it'll probably take a bit longer. The progress has me excited, though.


----------



## half_empty

Just sent payment for my Antea - nearly there!


----------



## Harman Gill

Wish I had seen the price increase earlier. Had finally set aside enough for the Antea 390, and its once again out of my reach . Back to saving I guess...


----------



## Zinzan

Harman Gill said:


> Wish I had seen the price increase earlier. Had finally set aside enough for the Antea 390, and its once again out of my reach . Back to saving I guess...


Welcome to the forum.

Yeah, I hate when that happens. Apparently due to rising costs and availability of those movements. Save a little longer if you're set on those Automatics. Otherwise, I think you still have another couple weeks to beat the price increase on the handwound Anteas.

-Z


----------



## Harman Gill

Thanks,

Yeah quite unfortunate. I might just grab the Antea KS or KS 41 instead. However the 39mm was the perfect size for my wrist. I should mention that customer service has been great, and they have been answering all my questions promptly!


----------



## purceller

Hi all. First Stowa ordered last w/end. MO Polished White with Roman numerals. One black and one middle brown stap, with deployments. Only 4 weeks to wait


----------



## Mutombo

Finally pulled the trigger on a B-dial Flieger. Really excited for it to get here.


----------



## SFSteve

I would imagine that there are a number of people pulling the trigger on watches that are about to increase in price. (Has anyone bought one of the Soprod A10 models since they became 250 Euros more expensive, or were there a flurry of purchases prior to April 1?) Facing the increase, and with a favorable exchange rate, today I ordered a Flieger no date / no logo.


----------



## blowfish89

SFSteve said:


> I would imagine that there are a number of people pulling the trigger on watches that are about to increase in price.


Yeah, I'm thinking about ordering my first Stowa - the flieger Testaf, but I'll decide on 30th April.


----------



## Zinzan

Received tracking info for my Antea KS, expected delivery this Friday. Right on time.


----------



## hidden830726

Received notification for payment for the Antea


----------



## Lodan

Thanks for having me waiting lounge. Marine Silver No Date arrived today. I hope to share pictures of this beautiful watch soon


----------



## Zinzan

And my Antea KS has arrived. More silvery than expected, but still beautiful, and beautifully made. It's the elegance of simplicity I was looking for. And as suggested, the 35.5mm diameter wears larger with this thin bezel. Looks good on my 7" wrist.

The deployment clasp will take a while to get used to, and I'm not sure whether I'll keep it on the brown or not (I ordered a black strap as well).

Digging the feel of the hand-winding movement.










*Update: *
The visual color of the dial does change depending on lighting conditions, appearing off-white/cream colored at times, and light-silver/white at others. And as discussed, the blued watch hands also appear darker or lighter at times. It's all very pleasing to the eye.

Also, I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned it before, but the packaging has changed slightly from what I've seen in previous unboxing reviews in forums, blogs, or YouTube. The watch still comes in a silver/metal latched box, with a hand-written card showing the watch model, serial number, and approximate production date. And assorted invoice and shipping documents, along with a fold-out instruction sheet. I didn't realize it at first, but it did not come with a Stowa travel pouch. I went back and looked in the Stowa packaging and didn't find it. When I examined my FedEx packaging, I found a Stowa .2 liter plastic cup that was wrapped in paper and stuffed in there with the other paper packaging material--very easy to miss. I emailed Stowa and was told, "we have stopped delivering the travel pouch as we noticed that it was only rarely used by our customers." So, slightly disappointing--the plastic cup is okay, but I would rather have the travel pouch. Not a big deal, though.

-Z


----------



## EZANO

Estimated delivery upon payment on 4/16 was 5/4-5/8....getting anxious to receive that shipment tracking notification, hopefully it comes in the next week..


----------



## blowfish89

Placed an order for my first Stowa - the one on the forum banner above..


----------



## H_J_R_

blowfish89 said:


> Placed an order for my first Stowa - the one on the forum banner above..


Congrats man! I noticed your latest posts considering the to2.. I've found myself checking pictures and looking up reviews on it more and more! However i feel i really should try this one out because of the size. Then again when i saw the pic of Jorg wearing it it looks great and his wrist is smaller than mine so it should be fine. 
Aside from that i should have to sell my MA to justify buying the to2 for myself!

Anyways good luck waiting!!

gr, HJR


----------



## blowfish89

H_J_R_ said:


> Congrats man! I noticed your latest posts considering the to2.. I've found myself checking pictures and looking up reviews on it more and more! However i feel i really should try this one out because of the size. Then again when i saw the pic of Jorg wearing it it looks great and his wrist is smaller than mine so it should be fine.
> Aside from that i should have to sell my MA to justify buying the to2 for myself!
> 
> Anyways good luck waiting!!
> 
> gr, HJR


Thanks, and hope you get the TO2.

But um, you know, the TO1 is kind of like the flagship of the Stowa brand, that's why its on the banner :roll::-db-)


----------



## purceller

purceller said:


> Hi all. First Stowa ordered last w/end. MO Polished White with Roman numerals. One black and one middle brown strap, with deployments. Only 4 weeks to wait


Received request for payment today, only 1 week after placing order. Watch ETA is May 18, exactly 1 month from day of initial order. Very cool


----------



## H_J_R_

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, and hope you get the TO2.
> 
> But um, you know, the TO1 is kind of like the flagship of the Stowa brand, that's why its on the banner :roll::-db-)


Ooops! Totally messed that one up. I meant the TO1 of course! I dont dislike the TO1 but just like the TO2 much more. 

gr, HJR


----------



## Grick370

After 5 long weeks ... this amazing awesomeness. Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## EZANO

I received an email on 4/16 asking for payment to ensure delivery between 5/4-5/8. I paid immediately and no tracking notification email....yet. Anxiously awaiting that email......


----------



## blowfish89

Just paid for my Stowa 1938 (canceled Testaf order). Delivery end of May.


----------



## elbilo

Anxiously awaiting a watch I thought was a lost dream. The kind folks at STOWA managed to find one final blue bezel for the Seatime, so I ordered immediately! So far it's been a little over one week and I'm hoping there's only three more weeks to go.








pic from member H_J_R_


----------



## senna89wc12

My Prodiver is currently with Stowa for a dial and hands change and as well some repairs done. Looking forward to receive it back soon.


----------



## elbilo

A blue ISO arrived last week and a blue Hirsch Tiger arrived today. Why do I make the waiting harder on myself?!


----------



## blowfish89

I'm pretty surprised that I got tracking info today (and expected delivery for Wednesday?!!), I just paid on Friday (3 days after I received the payment request).. and my expected delivery was end of May. Maybe its just for the croco strap.


----------



## Skilfing

Well that's a positive surprise  Congratulations on deciding on the 1938, please post some pics when it has arrived!
Also: waiting for my Flieger B auto, paid for on Friday, no tracking information yet. Still a little sad that I cannot get a 2801 in it...


----------



## lappy4711

Really crazy but I'm waiting for three Stowas! My trusty Antea Creme which is at Stowa for full service and polish. Should return in super condition. I also ordered a Marine Original, arabic, polished on a middle brown croco strap. And...before the priced was increased, I also ordered a Flieger no date no logo. All tree are to be delivered in May!


----------



## half_empty

My Antea 365 arrived a few days ago. Took less than 24hours to get to the UK from Germany. I'm super pleased with it.


----------



## scottf84

Finally placed an order for a no logo, no date Flieger on Thursday. Can't wait for it to arrive! 

I originally placed an order back in January, but had to cancel due to needing the money for an emergency.


----------



## NS1

Currently on the waiting list for a Marine Original with polished case, Arabic numbers and middle brown croc strap with an anticipated May delivery. Can't wait. 


Having changed my order a few times, I can say the customer service has been fantastic.


----------



## blowfish89

Stowa 1938 just delivered, two weeks ahead of scheduled delivery date. After payment, it only took four working days to reach me. The dial is mesmerizing and the displayback decoration is amazing. Kudos Stowa! More pics later. Can someone confirm that this has 22mm lug width, I'm thinking of straps already.

This is the sort of watch which is truely difficult to photograph, the hour indices are not polished silver like it appears in most of the pics, they have a hint of bronze color in them.


----------



## Skilfing

Just plain beautiful  Paid for my Flieger B on Friday exactly like blowfish but still waiting for tracking information. No reason to complain yet, but there might be a hint of envy ;-)


----------



## blowfish89

Skilfing said:


> Just plain beautiful  Paid for my Flieger B on Friday exactly like blowfish but still waiting for tracking information. No reason to complain yet, but there might be a hint of envy ;-)


I paid Thursday evening


----------



## eblackmo

finally bit the bullet and ordered one of these....


----------



## babermac

I finally pulled the trigger on a black Partitio handwind yesterday, and I couldn't be more excited! It will be my first handwound watch, as well as my first mechanical with sweeping seconds. The latter was a feature I really wanted because, as much as I love my Maratac Mid Pilot, its tiny little sub seconds hand is all but invisible at most distances (the lume strip on mine is particularly dull), and I wanted the joy of being hypnotized by that smooth motion. 

Next checkboxes to tick: display caseback and white dial. Seems like the Marine Original would be the perfect choice. Let the penny-pinching begin!

Oh, and Blowfish89, that 1938 is just spectacular. Wow.

Cheers!


----------



## SParis

Question for you more experienced folks: 
I ordered about two weeks ago, sent payment about one week ago. Stowa acknowledged the payment but didn't mention a target date.
Of course there are no promises, but when they ask for payment does that mean your watch is ready to start assembly? Or something else? 
Is there an average time after payment?


----------



## StufflerMike

SParis said:


> Question for you more experienced folks:
> I ordered about two weeks ago, sent payment about one week ago. Stowa acknowledged the payment but didn't mention a target date.
> Of course there are no promises, but when they ask for payment does that mean your watch is ready to start assembly? Or something else?
> Is there an average time after payment?


See the other thread please: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/what-typical-waiting-period-between-payment-shipment-1922322.html


----------



## Skilfing

I simply must post here today. Paid for me Flieger B on May 08 with estimated delivery May 18 - 22. Today is my birthday and I was kind of excited to maybe get the shipment notification today. But alas... no. 
Not complaining, it just would have been a great present


----------



## NS1

Just got shipping notice today for my new Marine Original. Friday cannot get here soon enough!


----------



## elbilo

Received the shipping notification today. It's slightly ahead of schedule! I shouldn't be, but I've been worrying about it arriving without a blue bezel, which is a must have for me. Fingers crossed!


----------



## blowfish89

Shipping notification for croc strap for my 1938.


----------



## NS1

Got the watch today, but no croc strap. USPS decided my office address (in which we have multiple floors) was an undeliverable address and returned the strap to Germany. Strange how FedEx had no trouble delivering the watch today. So, now the waiting for my croc strap.


----------



## Skilfing

I just received an update that my delivery will arrive today (rather than Tuesday). Lucky me


----------



## elbilo

elbilo said:


> Received the shipping notification today. It's slightly ahead of schedule! I shouldn't be, but I've been worrying about it arriving without a blue bezel, which is a must have for me. Fingers crossed!


Got out of the lounge yesterday!









Eric


----------



## scottf84

Just received my shipping notification today and it's due on Tuesday. They originally said it would arrive between the 1st and the 5th of June so I am happy with that. Not long to go now!


----------



## hidden830726

elbilo said:


> Got out of the lounge yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4138073
> 
> 
> Eric


Love the blue


----------



## elbilo

Thanks! I'm grateful they managed to find just one more blue bezel!


----------



## Zinzan

And I'm back. Bit on the Partitio special colored strap package currently running. Love the classic look of the Partitio (white) and the old logo .


----------



## wilson_smyth

Zinzan said:


> And I'm back. Bit on the Partitio special colored strap package currently running. Love the classic look of the Partitio (white) and the old logo .


snap! likewise, I dont want to get caught out and miss the partitio with the old logo. 
Was going to get two straps with it but they are 80 quid individually!

So opting for the green strap and have sourced a pretty ostrich light tan leather on ebay for about 15 quid.


----------



## webster126

Finally bit on the ikarus with dark brown crocostrap. Can't wait.


----------



## scottf84

My first ever mechanical watch, a Stowa Flieger (no logo/no date) arrived on Monday, right when Stowa said it would and I couldn't be happier with the watch or the whole buying experience.

The quality and finish of the watch is fantastic, it's absolutely flawless and I can't stop staring at the blued hands when the light catches them just so.

I have put a few pictures up but they do not do the watch justice.


----------



## webster126

Congrats! Watch is perfect.


----------



## jdsher

Placed an order for a Flieger no logo no date, brown strap, just like Scottf84's. Let the wait begin.
Jon


----------



## NS1

Just learned the reason my strap has been sitting at the German post office for a week is a labor strike with no resolution in sight. Guess it will be awhile. Very glad Stowa at least sent the watch with a strap, even if it is not what I would have picked.


----------



## wilson_smyth

Fresh out of the box!


----------



## Zinzan

Beautiful watch, Wilson. Is that the ostrich strap you mentioned previously?


----------



## wilson_smyth

No, thats the light brown German strap that was a limited choice on this run of pratitios. It will be going on the ostrich grain later on this evening. Photos to follow.


----------



## Zinzan

wilson_smyth said:


> No, thats the light brown German strap that was a limited choice on this run of pratitios. It will be going on the ostrich grain later on this evening. Photos to follow.


Ah, you changed your mind on the green?

Also went with the light brown. Looks great!

Post pics on the ostrich, if you can.


----------



## gsirles

I ordered white Partitio a couple days ago (posted thread on forum about that yesterday). Can't wait to receive it! I'll post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## wilson_smyth

Zinzan said:


> Ah, you changed your mind on the green?
> 
> Also went with the light brown. Looks great!
> 
> Post pics on the ostrich, if you can.


Here it is in all its cameraphone taken glory!


----------



## Zinzan

That looks great.

How do you find the new Stowa strap?


----------



## blowfish89

Yeah, I don't think its coming anytime soon...


----------



## eblackmo

So my TO1 should hopefully ship today. The email I received said it is ready but needs to be inspected by Mr. Schauer prior to shipping (now that's quality control) the anticipation is killing me. Although ~1 month isn't so bad. I recently ordered a watch that will take 2 months to be assembled and then shipped which pretty much ensures I will have forgotten about it by the time it arrives. That's OK though it's just like christmas.


----------



## eblackmo

the testaf has taken flight and I should receive it on friday. 5 days from germany to aus. Not bad. Oh crap I have to pay tax on this one....


----------



## Pigeon

Just ordered a Flieger the day before yesterday. Still chatting back and forth by email with a nice lady named Barbara about the shipping, payment details. Never bought a watch on line before without ever having tried it on or scene it in person. Very excited!


----------



## debasercl

Pigeon said:


> Just ordered a Flieger the day before yesterday. Still chatting back and forth by email with a nice lady named Barbara about the shipping, payment details. Never bought a watch on line before without ever having tried it on or scene it in person. Very excited!


Congratulations, which strap did you order? I really recommend the brown old style and the new brown without rivets.
Cheers


----------



## eblackmo

well. The testaf has cleared customs and I just paid the additional 10%. Hopefully I will get it this afternoon!


----------



## eblackmo

the testaf has landed


----------



## hidden830726

Mine landed too... TO FEVER


----------



## coccige

My first Stowa landed Yesterday


----------



## Pigeon

Order confirmed and payment received! Scheduled to be ready for shipping July 6-10.


----------



## NS1

Has anyone received a croc strap from Stowa in the past few weeks? With Deutsche post on strike, mail is supposed to be delayed, but the strap Stowa mailed three weeks ago still has not left the local German post office. Curious if anyone is experiencing the same non-shipping.


----------



## webster126

NS1 said:


> Has anyone received a croc strap from Stowa in the past few weeks? With Deutsche post on strike, mail is supposed to be delayed, but the strap Stowa mailed three weeks ago still has not left the local German post office. Curious if anyone is experiencing the same non-shipping.


I ordered one with my ikarus purchase and got a separate shipping notice from stowa. It was shipped via registered letter and then went to usps, whereas the watch is shipping through fedex. The watch is arriving tomorrow and the strap is still in transit (currently in Brooklyn). Hope this helps.


----------



## NS1

webster126 said:


> I ordered one with my ikarus purchase and got a separate shipping notice from stowa. It was shipped via registered letter and then went to usps, whereas the watch is shipping through fedex. The watch is arriving tomorrow and the strap is still in transit (currently in Brooklyn). Hope this helps.


Thanks, it does. Mine showed acceptance by the German post office on June 3rd and nothing since.


----------



## blowfish89

NS1 said:


> Has anyone received a croc strap from Stowa in the past few weeks? With Deutsche post on strike, mail is supposed to be delayed, but the strap Stowa mailed three weeks ago still has not left the local German post office. Curious if anyone is experiencing the same non-shipping.


My croc strap - Accepted at German post office on May 21, then nothing. Delivered in Los Angeles on June 17.


----------



## Up-n-coming

Yup, three to four weeks delivery to the US for a croc strap is what I've encountered whether Deutsche post is on strike or not. What's worse is if you have to return a croc strap to Stowa for whatever reason. Stowa sent me an xlg croc strap by mistake and it took eight weeks to make it back to Germany and then sat for another four at customs before Stowa actually received it. Now that's ridiculous. Stowa was kind enough to send me my replacement strap once the returned strap landed in Germany so as to not make my wait any longer.

Unrelated, but ya gotta love the route these croc straps take before we (the end user) gets them. They start out getting harvested in Mississippi or Louisiana, then get exported to Singapore for manufacture. Then get exported to Stowa in Germany, then re-exported to the US or where the end destination is. That's a lotta travel. That's global commerce for ya.


----------



## NS1

Thanks, all. This gives me some hope that my strap is actually on its way to the U.S., despite what the tracking says.


----------



## webster126

Well look what arrived today after all! I will post a review separately but first impressions are very good! It came on a light brown riveted strap which I actually quite like.


----------



## paradocs

Entered the Lounge about a week ago but first posting now. Flieger classic no logo brown strap.

I haven't seen this mentioned before but I paid with Paypal and I paid the fees that are normally charged the seller. Because of this they offered either a "free" extra strap or deployment. I chose the deployment which actually saved me a bit of money from buying it independently. Early July ship expected and can't wait. First real watch.


----------



## Zinzan

My handwound Partitio (ordered as part of the colored strap offering a month ago) is now shipping, eta Monday.


----------



## Churlish

Zinzan said:


> My handwound Partitio (ordered as part of the colored strap offering a month ago) is now shipping, eta Monday.


I just placed an order for a white handwound Partitio too! I asked for the Staib bracelet in place of a strap. The Partitio is a watch I've been circling for a long time and finally decided to get. It will be the 3rd Stowa I've ever owned and the 2nd one in my current collection, joining my MO. It will also be my 3rd German.









It's going to be a long 8 weeks....


----------



## Zinzan

My handwound Partitio took less than 3 weeks after payment to ship.


----------



## Zinzan

Zinzan said:


> My handwound Partitio took less than 3 weeks after payment to ship.


Arrived this morning. Beautiful. Strap is a little long--using the first hole on a 7" wrist, but fortunately it fits perfect there.


----------



## jdsher

Received my shipping notice this morning on my Flieger. Should be arriving Wednesday. Ordered on June 8th. Looks like it'll be a little over 3 weeks from order to delivery.
Jon


----------



## Churlish

Zinzan said:


> Arrived this morning. Beautiful. Strap is a little long--using the first hole on a 7" wrist, but fortunately it fits perfect there.
> 
> View attachment 4487546


That looks great! Congratulations!


----------



## hidden830726

Churlish said:


> That looks great! Congratulations!


Really like the combo


----------



## Zinzan

hidden830726 said:


> Really like the combo


I have to admit, in the box, the tan strap looks a bit feminine to me. But on the wrist, I think it looks great. The leather feels really soft. I wonder if this light colored, soft leather will require periodic leather cleaning.

I have seen a few pics on here of the white Partitio on a light brown ostrich, and that really appeals to me. I'll probably follow that lead at some point, but I'm not in a hurry.

-Z


----------



## Jax

I dig the light strap. Doesn't look feminine to me. The contrast with your shirt looks nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkauf

Add me to the waiting list; just placed an order for a Marine Auto!


----------



## smitdavi

dkauf said:


> Add me to the waiting list; just placed an order for a Marine Auto!


Same here. Just placed mine this morning. Ordered the white dial version. Can't wait.


----------



## GigOne

Placed my order this morning. Marine Original with matt finish, white dial, onion crown, dark brown croc strap.


----------



## Churlish

GigOne said:


> Placed my order this morning. Marine Original with matt finish, white dial, onion crown, dark brown croc strap.


Great combination!


----------



## GigOne

Churlish said:


> Great combination!


Thanks. A great deal of thought, along with copious hours of pic hunting, went into the final selection. lol

Now, the wait.


----------



## dpwright

Only just found this thread! I ordered my Marine Original, matt finish with white face, Arabic numerals, and default black nappa leather strap, exactly four weeks ago today! If their estimate at the time was correct I guess it should be about done by now -- just got to wait for it to be posted  This will be my first "proper" watch so I'm super super excited! I've got a tab open to the google image search for "Stowa Marine Original" that I just glance at every now and then...


----------



## dkauf

paradocs said:


> Entered the Lounge about a week ago but first posting now. Flieger classic no logo brown strap.
> 
> I haven't seen this mentioned before but I paid with Paypal and I paid the fees that are normally charged the seller. Because of this they offered either a "free" extra strap or deployment. I chose the deployment which actually saved me a bit of money from buying it independently. Early July ship expected and can't wait. First real watch.


Has anyone else gotten this offer? I just received my "please pay" email but there's no reference to any strap or deployment of grossing up the PayPal to cover their fees. Seems like a no brainier if offered.

Thoughts?


----------



## Churlish

I think that my Partitio may arrive Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## Zinzan

Churlish said:


> I think that my Partitio may arrive Monday or Tuesday!


That was a short 8 weeks. ;-)


----------



## Antcarlsan

Hi

Ordered a 1938 chrono on friday. Now for the wait, delivery about 3 weeks. But could take both longer and shorter from what i've read here?


----------



## coccige

Antcarlsan said:


> Hi
> 
> Ordered a 1938 chrono on friday. Now for the wait, delivery about 3 weeks. But could take both longer and shorter from what i've read here?


I ordered a Flieger 6498 in 28/5 and it arrives 19/6. I think that in your case it will be more difficult because of the Stowa closing for summer holidays that will be from 1/8 to 23/8


----------



## evanr

I've ordered my second Stowa, adding a black, handwound Partitio to the Antea 365 A10 (both with the old logo). After watching the Partitio for some time, the wait time increased to 8 weeks, then on the day I went to order, it dropped down to only 3. Ordered on 3/7 and now I have an expected arrival of 27/7!

Now the question is which strap to pair it with. I've opted for the standard black strap to start with to have a black option, but am most likely to go for something dark brown or an olive green.


----------



## jeffsaha

Add me to the waiting lounge. Placed an order for a Marine Original (matte, white dial, arabic numerals) on Jul 1 with a scheduled delivery window of Jul 27-31. This would be my first 'proper' watch purchase. So the wait is borderline torturous on some days


----------



## blowfish89

Antcarlsan said:


> Hi
> 
> Ordered a 1938 chrono on friday. Now for the wait, delivery about 3 weeks. But could take both longer and shorter from what i've read here?


I didn't have to wait at all after I paid. I kind of missed the waiting period (made me feel like they had already made it for someone else and just gave it to me 2 days after paying) - it was my first Stowa order. Enjoy yours !


----------



## hidden830726

Actually I much prefer the 3-6 months wait....


----------



## dpwright

jeffsaha said:


> Add me to the waiting lounge. Placed an order for a Marine Original (matte, white dial, arabic numerals) on Jul 1 with a scheduled delivery window of Jul 27-31. This would be my first 'proper' watch purchase. So the wait is borderline torturous on some days


We're in exactly the same boat! Same watch even 

I just got word that my watch is made, but it's going to be sent to Japan in a batch with a few others (buyers in Japan go through the distributor TicTac rather than purchasing directly, so it makes sense to batch them), which adds a bit of a delay. Not too much though -- the watch is expected to arrive at the end of this month or the beginning of August at the worst! It's a relief to have a solid date to look forward to


----------



## jeffsaha

dpwright said:


> We're in exactly the same boat! Same watch even
> 
> I just got word that my watch is made, but it's going to be sent to Japan in a batch with a few others (buyers in Japan go through the distributor TicTac rather than purchasing directly, so it makes sense to batch them), which adds a bit of a delay. Not too much though -- the watch is expected to arrive at the end of this month or the beginning of August at the worst! It's a relief to have a solid date to look forward to


Nice! The date can't come soon enough. Got a few straps already for it haha


----------



## Churlish

Zinzan said:


> That was a short 8 weeks. ;-)


You were right! It was much much faster. It just arrived today! Very happy. The printing is fantastic, the lume is great, and I love the font for the numerals. It's a great classic size for my medium-small wrist.

I also really like the Staib bracelet, which is my first bracelet on any of my watches. It's very comfortable.

Terrible cell phone pictures below:


----------



## gward4

Churlish said:


> You were right! It was much much faster. It just arrived today! Very happy. The printing is fantastic, the lume is great, and I love the font for the numerals. It's a great classic size for my medium-small wrist.
> 
> I also really like the Staib bracelet, which is my first bracelet on any of my watches. It's very comfortable.
> 
> Terrible cell phone pictures below:
> View attachment 4650250
> View attachment 4650258


Looks great with the mesh. Nice combo!


----------



## Antcarlsan

blowfish89 said:


> I didn't have to wait at all after I paid. I kind of missed the waiting period (made me feel like they had already made it for someone else and just gave it to me 2 days after paying) - it was my first Stowa order. Enjoy yours !


Hehe, i'm not a waiting guy, i want the watch NOW  Read your review on your 1938 and my biggest concern is also the thickness, i hope i'll get use to it, and that it doesent look "silly-big". How do you feel about the watch now, in general, since your last post ~3 weeks ago in your review-thread?


----------



## blowfish89

Antcarlsan said:


> Hehe, i'm not a waiting guy, i want the watch NOW  Read your review on your 1938 and my biggest concern is also the thickness, i hope i'll get use to it, and that it doesent look "silly-big". How do you feel about the watch now, in general, since your last post ~3 weeks ago in your review-thread?


Check out the update on that thread I posted just now ;-)
Its not going anywhere, atleast until I am ready to buy something very big (I've now fixed the size of my collection, so the one-in-one-out thing applies to every watch I have, not just this). The Stowa will stay until I'm ready to buy a GO or Panerai or something like that.


----------



## smitdavi

dpwright said:


> We're in exactly the same boat! Same watch even
> 
> I just got word that my watch is made, but it's going to be sent to Japan in a batch with a few others (buyers in Japan go through the distributor TicTac rather than purchasing directly, so it makes sense to batch them), which adds a bit of a delay. Not too much though -- the watch is expected to arrive at the end of this month or the beginning of August at the worst! It's a relief to have a solid date to look forward to


I think there are like 4 of us that are waiting on the exact same watch lol


----------



## ubruz

Can't wait for my Flieger no logo... expected delivery on 20th July


----------



## dpwright

It's here! It's here! It arrived today and I hotfooted it to Kyoto to go pick it up 

Excuse the phone-quality photos...

In the box: (No. 3567 if anybody wants to compare serial numbers!)








On the streets of Kyoto








Random pretentious whisky shot


----------



## evanr

I'm a big fan of the mesh bracelets that Stowa uses (Staib) and it looks great on the Partitio! I've got one for my Antea (along with a Nomos cordovan strap), but am considering it as an option for the upcoming black Partitio. Just received a shipment notification and it will arrive 6 days earlier than expected (21 July)!



Churlish said:


> You were right! It was much much faster. It just arrived today! Very happy. The printing is fantastic, the lume is great, and I love the font for the numerals. It's a great classic size for my medium-small wrist.
> 
> I also really like the Staib bracelet, which is my first bracelet on any of my watches. It's very comfortable.
> 
> Terrible cell phone pictures below:
> View attachment 4650250
> View attachment 4650258


----------



## dkauf

I received notice today that my Marine Auto left Germany today and will arrive Stateside at my office on Thursday. I placed my order on July 1!


----------



## dkauf

She's here and I couldn't be happier with the watch


----------



## Everyworks

I just placed my order for a Marine original matte, white dial with napa brown strap. The site is indicating about end of August, beginning of September delivery. Now the wait begins!


----------



## jot

Everyworks said:


> I just placed my order for a Marine original matte, white dial with napa brown strap. The site is indicating about end of August, beginning of September delivery. Now the wait begins!


I ordered a partitio the other day, and I'm in the same delivery window. Looking very forward to receiving it. Contemplating purchasing a Nomos shell cordovan strap to put on the watch as well.


----------



## Up-n-coming

No wonder no one has posted in this thread since August. This thread has become irrelevant. I ordered a 40mm flieger (logo no date) as a x-mas present for my father on Sunday night and it has already been shipped and will be at my door via Fedex on Thursday morning. Makes me feel like I just got deprived of a bit of anxiety playing the waiting game for a few weeks. :-d


----------



## Tommywine0

Up-n-coming said:


> No wonder no one has posted in this thread since August. This thread has become irrelevant. I ordered a 40mm flieger (logo no date) as a x-mas present for my father on Sunday night and it has already been shipped and will be at my door via Fedex on Thursday morning. Makes me feel like I just got deprived of a bit of anxiety playing the waiting game for a few weeks. :-d


LOL
I ordered a Flieger GMT on Sun and got the payment request the next day! Paypal wasn't a willing friend, though. Think it is straightened out today...


----------



## Up-n-coming

First time I bought from Stowa and paid with Paypal I sent the money in dollars by mistake. I promptly received and email from Jorg's wife that she was refunding my money and to please send the payment in Euros. Oops! That caused a little delay but all was good in the end.


----------



## faticone

I have a Stowa incoming, I was finally able to find a Marine Original Limited Edition #2. I should get it tomorrow. So excited for my first Stowa!


----------



## elbilo

faticone said:


> I have a Stowa incoming, I was finally able to find a Marine Original Limited Edition #2. I should get it tomorrow. So excited for my first Stowa!


nice catch! enjoy!


----------



## Tommywine0

Finally got THE EMAIL! From FEDEX stating my package has been picked up in Engelsbrand. Fingers crossed for an uneventful, quick trip.


----------



## wkw

Tommywine0 said:


> Finally got THE EMAIL! From FEDEX stating my package has been picked up in Engelsbrand. Fingers crossed for an uneventful, quick trip.


Same here !!

I'm excited

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## faticone

elbilo said:


> nice catch! enjoy!


Got it in the mail this morning! Put it on a brown hirsch. Love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

wkw said:


> Same here !!
> 
> I'm excited
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That makes three of us (well, I got mine today)! Must have been a busy week at Stowa HQ last week. Hoping to have my new Marine date with the SW 215-1 movement on my wrist by Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Tommywine0

Tommywine0 said:


> Finally got THE EMAIL! From FEDEX stating my package has been picked up in Engelsbrand. Fingers crossed for an uneventful, quick trip.


The good news: Arrived extremely fast last Friday! 
The bad news: My wife intercepted on the porch. My new watch became my Christmas present and is currently gift wrapped and under the tree!

My wife "busted" me upstairs admiring it on my wrist for a few minutes before she wrapped it up. Felt like such a teenager!


----------



## flyingpicasso

faticone said:


> Got it in the mail this morning! Put it on a brown hirsch. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the 12 a different color, or does it just appear that way in the picture?


----------



## faticone

flyingpicasso said:


> Is the 12 a different color, or does it just appear that way in the picture?


The 12 is an applied metallic numeral, it's the Marine Original Limited Edition II, they made 120 of them in 2009.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Iowa_Watchman said:


> That makes three of us (well, I got mine today)! Must have been a busy week at Stowa HQ last week. Hoping to have my new Marine date with the SW 215-1 movement on my wrist by Wednesday afternoon.


I can't be happier










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltstaley

Pulled the trigger on a Flieger A dial no logo no date last week! they told me it should be shipped within the next couple of days!!
Can't wait!!!


----------



## emozoo

Got my first "big job" right out of college..had to pick up the stowa antea 390 as my office watch!!!


----------



## D.Straus

White automatic partitio. I bought it to wear casually and to work.


----------



## bay

wkw said:


> I can't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. When did you order?


----------



## wkw

Thanks bay

I placed my order back in mid-November when I first found out about this piece 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

wkw said:


> Thanks bay
> 
> I placed my order back in mid-November when I first found out about this piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's not an insignificant wait time, but I'm sure it was worth it. They are still saying end of January for mine, so hopefully it will stick to that timeline.


----------



## wkw

*Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



bay said:


> Thanks, that's not an insignificant wait time, but I'm sure it was worth it. They are still saying end of January for mine, so hopefully it will stick to that timeline.


I had my reservation initially as I was told the watch can be delivered in late December, which is too good to be true.

I was very pleased to receive the watch on Dec 21.

Confident that Stowa can deliver the watch in time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchlojza

Just ordered Flieger T02, with date and FL 23883 case engraving. Now the wait begins. ETA ~ end of January.


----------



## dap87

I'm looking at an end of January ETA too. Just ordered my first Stowa - a marine auto. Can't wait!


----------



## Watchlojza

My first proper watch! I was asked for money last week. I am impatient like little child ☺. Meanwhile I am starting to like the classic Flieger, lol.


----------



## Doulos Christos

dap87 said:


> I'm looking at an end of January ETA too. Just ordered my first Stowa - a marine auto. Can't wait!


You have excellent taste! Just ordered one myself. Had one with silver dial but sold that and ordered a white matt dial. I'm expecting about the same delivery time. I've ordered from Stowa before and, if the watch is ready, received it within a week. Great customer service. Jörg has an excellent team.


----------



## Watchlojza

Doulos Christos said:


> You have excellent taste! Just ordered one myself. Had one with silver dial but sold that and ordered a white matt dial. I'm expecting about the same delivery time. I've ordered from Stowa before and, if the watch is ready, received it within a week. Great customer service. Jörg has an excellent team.


You prefer the white dial? Marine Original is on my list of next watch. I figured from pics that I would prefer it to the silver one but never seen it in real life.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Watchlojza said:


> You prefer the white dial? Marine Original is on my list of next watch. I figured from pics that I would prefer it to the silver one but never seen it in real life.


Haven't had an MO, just a MA silver dial. The white matt dial looks so crisp I have to try it. Love the stark contrast. Would have ordered the MO with white dial but not a big fan of the movement, uncultured troglight that I am. ;-)


----------



## dap87

I ordered the white dial too. Definitely "crisp", but I guess it's really hard to judge how that silver dial would look in real life. I like the MO too, but I thought the slightly smaller size of the MA would make it easier to wear. I'm not a fun of chunky watches.


----------



## Watchlojza

It would be great to have both, lol. Either way, I hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## icybluesmile

I doubt it counts but the wait just for my new strap is killing me!


----------



## Watchlojza

Strap or watch, waiting for a new boy's toy is a serious thingy though


----------



## MrCheeky

Ordered a Marine Original, white, matte, arabic numerals. Payment made with an end of Jan ETA


----------



## bonnax

Put in an order for a white Marine Original roman numerals yesterday, so begins the wait...


----------



## wkw

Marine



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

wkw said:


> Marine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa, would you mind telling me about this? Looks like (1) different hands, obviously, and (2) a smaller logo than usual. I knew you could request the hands, but how did you swing that logo?

Comparing it with mine:


----------



## wkw

*Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

Hello Bay,

I bought this watch back in 2006. At the time, the watch came with a smaller logo.

And yes, I had the hands replaced.

It's a 10 year old watch and it's running flawlessly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



wkw said:


> Hello Bay,
> 
> I bought this watch back in 2006. At the time, the watch came with a smaller logo.
> 
> And yes, I had the hands replaced.
> 
> It's a 10 year old watch and it's running flawlessly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool!


----------



## Dnic

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

Waiting on my advent marine auto special series (last 5 with the old logo) on Jan 25-27!


----------



## Gasoil4ever

MrCheeky said:


> Ordered a Marine Original, white, matte, arabic numerals. Payment made with an end of Jan ETA


You'll love it !


----------



## foggood

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



bay said:


> Very cool!


^^^^^^^^ What he said !!!!


----------



## wkw

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



bay said:


> Very cool!


Thanks. The logo quite different from the previous version and I am not so sure which one I like better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dap87

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

Very interesting. I haven't seen a lot of modified Stowas. Has anybody else changed the hands on theirs?


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

Guess, we have to wait longer for the Watchtime LE Blue, due to dial delay.


----------



## Seb_L

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

It looks like the Marine Original with the white lacquered dial and the roman numerals is the talk of the town these days. I am awaiting one too. I delayed the delivery until mid february for practical reasons. Can't wait to see wrist shoots of yours guy when they arrive.

Cheers!

Seb


----------



## Watchlojza

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

So Flieger T02 reports to service. Just arrived, I just set the date and time, oh yes! Some straps already on the way.

View attachment 6830394


----------



## Altanbulag

While staying in the waiting lounge (Flieger Blue Limited baby, for me), I'd suggest my fellow flight mates to check TransferWise bank transfer as, possibly, the best payment option if a currency exchange is needed (USD, GBP, etc.)

I work in London and send money home on a regular basis. TransferWise uses the mid-market conversion rate - so, the actual, "real time" one - and takes a commission of just 0.5%: e.g., 2 pounds for a 1000-pound transfer.

Their app is smooth to use, particularly after you'll have saved Stowa's IBAN as your *recurrent* bank account to send money to ;-)


----------



## Altanbulag

Altanbulag said:


> [...] commission of just 0.5%: e.g., 2 pounds for a 1000-pound transfer.


Sorry, so it's 5 pounds per 1000 pounds ;-)


----------



## D.Straus

emozoo said:


> Got my first "big job" right out of college..had to pick up the stowa antea 390 as my office watch!!!


















I am very happy. Looks great in person. Perfect size for me.


----------



## thevenerablelars

Nice macro shot. Wearing mine today as well.









The dial printing on the Partitio is excellent.


----------



## soaking.fused

thevenerablelars said:


> Nice macro shot. Wearing mine today as well.
> 
> View attachment 6847266
> 
> 
> The dial printing on the Partitio is excellent.


That is classic watch size and looks incredible. I love the open arabics and the hands on this Stowa.


----------



## bay

Finally got my payment email today for the flieger blue limited -- will ship early next week!


----------



## Jb330ci

bay said:


> Finally got my payment email today for the flieger blue limited -- will ship early next week!


Congrats! :-! It's your turn to take some pics!


----------



## MrCheeky

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



Gasoil4ever said:


> You'll love it !


Very nice... Yes I'm sure I will...when I get it... It's a Valentine's gift from my wife and I ordered it in early January to make sure I received it in time. Well Stowa is so damn efficient that it arrived last week. Unfortunately my wife received and has hidden it until Feb 14th...haha. I can hold out...



Seb_L said:


> It looks like the Marine Original with the white lacquered dial and the roman numerals is the talk of the town these days. I am awaiting one too. I delayed the delivery until mid february for practical reasons. Can't wait to see wrist shoots of yours guy when they arrive.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Seb


Very nice choice Seb, congrats! I went with the brushed/arabic combo as I wanted it to have a more casual look as I am planning to buy a more dress-focused watch to go with the Stowa. It is a very versatile watch.

Russ


----------



## Seb_L

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

So we are actually getting the exact same thing except for the fact that I had the stock leather strap replaced for something else. Yes, I too thought that the brushed case would make for a more laid back feel. Also, it seems that the case is quite big to be fully polished. It works on my Antea KS as it is truly slender but I am not so convinced for something like the MA.

Cheers!

Seb


----------



## elbilo

Back in the waiting lounge. Ordered the TO2 w/ date, expected to be delivered in 2 weeks. Hopefully it'll arrive by my birthday at the end of the month!


----------



## Mchu004

Waiting on a Marine Automatic w/ polished case and white dial...supposed to ship mid-Feb...can't wait!


----------



## BenwayFi

I guess I have to join the "waiting lounge", my Flieger is getting a service. I am definitely waiting to get it back.


----------



## jbwatchuseek

I ordered a white Partitio with a display back on the 12th; only 2 1/2 more weeks to go if the 4 week estimate was right.


----------



## iggy-th

Done with payment for Blue Flieger, 
Now........ Within 20days to come


----------



## Bender.Folder

A week and half away from picking a secondhand TO2  .


----------



## PKC

I'm in the lounge for the past few days. Waiting for a Flieger (automatic) no logo and no date with the side engraved. I also ordered few additional staps to have a bit a fun with this nice piece. Can't wait!


----------



## DeepThought

wkw said:


> Marine


What hands are they ? did Stowa put them on ? if not where you you get the right ones for the movement ?

DT


----------



## wkw

Hi DT,

Those hands belonged to flieger. I asked Stowa to replace them when I placed the order. 

Thanks 

wkw



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hmanndk

Hi,
First post on this forum. Im joining the waiting lounge  - feeling like a little boy before christmas.
I have purchased a Chronograph 1938 Bronze - manual wound - brown croco strap.
Stowa received my payment 14 days ago - so now all the easter hollidays are over, I hope to hear something very soon!


----------



## Tommywine0

hmanndk said:


> Hi,
> First post on this forum. Im joining the waiting lounge  - feeling like a little boy before christmas.
> I have purchased a Chronograph 1938 Bronze - manual wound - brown croco strap.
> Stowa received my payment 14 days ago - so now all the easter hollidays are over, I hope to hear something very soon!


Always wondered about that watch, she's a beauty! Welcome, and it's now your duty to post pix!


----------



## jpfwatch

Ordered the Stowa Marine Original Blue Limited. My first MO.
Reserved number 65, my birth year.
The waiting begins.....


----------



## svetoslav

Yep, me too. I own a polished white MO, but I love that blue so much. I ordered number 044/200. My birth year number 71 was free, but 44 was the smallest number available and it kinda looks nice and symmetrical to me  I am waiting and waiting ..., but only two days gone


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Does waiting for a strap count? I ordered a custom strap from Mr. Greg Spitz that I think is going to be perfect for my Flieger. Now just to be patient until next week...


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Just ordered my first Stowa, a polished Marine Original white dial w/ roman numerals and the standard black leather strap. I might get an aftermarket croco later but trying to keep the price down for now. I decided to go roman because all of my other watches have arabic numerals and I wanted a change. I think it'll also bring an added touch of class. 

I'm not a very patient person, so these may be a rough couple weeks!


----------



## RightYouAreKen

RightYouAreKen said:


> Just ordered my first Stowa, a polished Marine Original white dial w/ roman numerals and the standard black leather strap. I might get an aftermarket croco later but trying to keep the price down for now. I decided to go roman because all of my other watches have arabic numerals and I wanted a change. I think it'll also bring an added touch of class.
> 
> I'm not a very patient person, so these may be a rough couple weeks!


Just got the payment request email today and got it sent out to Stowa. Should just be a few more weeks!


----------



## RightYouAreKen

RightYouAreKen said:


> Just got the payment request email today and got it sent out to Stowa. Should just be a few more weeks!


W00t! Just got shipping notification this morning. Should be here Wednesday!!!


----------



## foggood

RightYouAreKen said:


> W00t! Just got shipping notification this morning. Should be here Wednesday!!!


Congrats on your Marine Original! Nice to know there will be one more Stowa owner in the area (there's a few, I believe). I'm wearing my Marine Auto Silver today, and it says: Hello!


----------



## gward4

Excited about my impending Marine Original Blue. I checked this morning and it looked like Jorg had fewer than 40 of the 200 still available.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

foggood said:


> Congrats on your Marine Original! Nice to know there will be one more Stowa owner in the area (there's a few, I believe). I'm wearing my Marine Auto Silver today, and it says: Hello!


Thanks! I can't wait. Maybe we need a Seattle Stowa club


----------



## wkw

foggood said:


> Congrats on your Marine Original! Nice to know there will be one more Stowa owner in the area (there's a few, I believe). I'm wearing my Marine Auto Silver today, and it says: Hello!
> 
> View attachment 7911730


Hello foggood,

Can you show us the bracelet? It looks pretty good on the marine.

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Naf

gward4 said:


> Excited about my impending Marine Original Blue. I checked this morning and it looked like Jorg had fewer than 40 of the 200 still available.


37 Last I checked. Desperately trying to get funds together :-D


----------



## foggood

wkw said:


> Hello foggood,
> 
> Can you show us the bracelet? It looks pretty good on the marine.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Thank you for asking. It's taken from a Wenger Commando Quartz that I wore daily for a couple years, before getting my first mechanical (Laco Flieger). Once that went on the wrist, the quartz pretty much went back in the box.

It's nothing special and kind of nicked up a little bit, but that's from honest wear. Had looked for a bracelet online for a few months, but really could not find anything I liked (or was willing to pay $$$ for). Decided to try it, and it seemed to work. Here are a few pics.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

That bracelet looks great and the end links are a really nice fit to the case!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

foggood said:


> Thank you for asking. It's taken from a Wenger Commando Quartz that I wore daily for a couple years, before getting my first mechanical (Laco Flieger). Once that went on the wrist, the quartz pretty much went back in the box.
> 
> It's nothing special and kind of nicked up a little bit, but that's from honest wear. Had looked for a bracelet online for a few months, but really could not find anything I liked (or was willing to pay $$$ for). Decided to try it, and it seemed to work. Here are a few pics.
> 
> The bracelet does look good and the finishing blend into the watch very well.
> 
> Great combo you have !!


----------



## Vig2000

gward4 said:


> Excited about my impending Marine Original Blue. I checked this morning and it looked like Jorg had fewer than 40 of the 200 still available.


Also excited about my MOLE. July can't get here any sooner.


----------



## Louie777

I need to stop by the lounge for a bit. I just ordered a white MO with Roman numerals & black strap. I'm VERY much looking forward to it. Now the wait like everyone else!!


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Louie777 said:


> I need to stop by the lounge for a bit. I just ordered a white MO with Roman numerals & black strap. I'm VERY much looking forward to it. Now the wait like everyone else!!


Awesome. I hope my pics were an enabler for you. You're going to love it. I hope you're more patient than I...because the wait was rough


----------



## Louie777

RightYouAreKen said:


> Awesome. I hope my pics were an enabler for you. You're going to love it. I hope you're more patient than I...because the wait was rough


Yes your unboxing threw me over the edge! I was ready to order one anyway, but then I wake up and see yours and I couldn't wait to hit the enter button!! It'll be my 1st Stowa. I think the strap will give it a casual vibe, great for jeans or a night out, and also dressy enough to wear at the office. So....thanks for the push!


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Louie777 said:


> Yes your unboxing threw me over the edge! I was ready to order one anyway, but then I wake up and see yours and I couldn't wait to hit the enter button!! It'll be my 1st Stowa. I think the strap will give it a casual vibe, great for jeans or a night out, and also dressy enough to wear at the office. So....thanks for the push!


Great, glad to help! 

Your comment about the strap is right I think. I was considering getting a croco strap for it, but this nice padded leather one seems to be more dual purpose. It's casual enough to go with jeans and tees, but nice enough for the office. A great dual purpose I think.


----------



## hidden830726

Im back to the waiting lounge....

Not sure if waiting for one or two... exited.


----------



## Louie777

hidden830726 said:


> Im back to the waiting lounge....
> 
> Not sure if waiting for one or two... exited.


What are you in for?


----------



## hidden830726

Louie777 said:


> What are you in for?


Marine Blue and hopefully one more, waiting stowa to reply. Suspend first.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777

Well, that wasn't a bad wait at all. I was lucky. Apparently, Stowa had one in stock. Ordered, paid, shipped from Germany & received all within about 5 days...including the weekend! You can't get much better than that. I'm loving it! Seems like a very nice watch.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Louie777 said:


> Well, that wasn't a bad wait at all. I was lucky. Apparently, Stowa had one in stock. Ordered, paid, shipped from Germany & received all within about 5 days...including the weekend! You can't get much better than that. I'm loving it! Seems like a very nice watch.


Wow, you lucky dog! They must have made several when I ordered mine, so, you're welcome :-d Enjoy, it looks great!


----------



## Louie777

RightYouAreKen said:


> Wow, you lucky dog! They must have made several when I ordered mine, so, you're welcome :-d Enjoy, it looks great!


Thanks Ken! I think you are right! They made at least one more, that's for sure.


----------



## mitadoc

I am waiting for my Flieger with log and date and solid caseback to come very soon.


----------



## mitchjrj

Very much looking forward to this, my first Stowa...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

I've got an anniversary gift on the way from my girl. Engraved rotor and all:


----------



## mitchjrj

*Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



BriarAndBrine said:


> I've got an anniversary gift on the way from my girl. Engraved rotor and all:
> 
> View attachment 8152650


She's a keeper.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



mitchjrj said:


> She's a keeper.


That she is. 15 years into this adventure and looking forward to the next 50.  Just got notification that the watch is shipping today!


----------



## hahaha3111

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

my 5th stowa will be here soon as someone cancel the order for the flieger blue limited:-!


----------



## AFG08

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

What has been the wait time after payment has been made?


----------



## BriarAndBrine

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



AFG08 said:


> What has been the wait time after payment has been made?


Mine was under two weeks including a customized rotor.


----------



## TKMikey

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

Not a watch but I just ordered a strap from them. They make the best riveted straps!


----------



## Thundercleese

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

Marine Original with a silver dial is on the way. I should have it by the end of the week.


----------



## achanonier

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*








On its way! It will complete my two other Stowa : Flieger LE2801 and Marine Original.


----------



## Tiger-rider

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

Payment made for Partitio White Handwinding, my 4th Stowa.


----------



## achanonier

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

Ordered yesterday... Already here !


----------



## Tanjecterly

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

Ordered and paid for Stowa Flieger Sport. Hope I didn't make a mistake.


----------



## Fikk

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



Tanjecterly said:


> Ordered and paid for Stowa Flieger Sport. Hope I didn't make a mistake.


From the feedbacks I read here you should be pleased by the Flieger sport. I have too skinny wrists otherwise it would already be on my wishlist.


----------



## Dony Habibie

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

I ordered last week Stowa Antea KS 355, my first Stowa. Had some engraving design confirmed, and anxiously waiting for the next update: departure schedule to Indonesia. Ahead, i got international shipment and customs process (my country customs is pretty sucks). Fedex and DHL branch of my country is notorious (at least in various local forums) for hidden charges, and lacklustre customs assistance. The customer service indicate the shipment will be done this week, + 4 days of delivery + additional days of customs.

Each day since last week, I waited in anguish, checking this forum till late whether I made the right mistake, what can go wrong, waiting for customer service's email. This is also my first online deal to buy watch above $500. So yeah, it's a mix between anxiety, hope, insecurity, yet at the same time excited. I can assure you, Herr Jorg, this is not a pleasant rollercoaster. Yet I greatly hope, this will be a worthy choice out of all doubt and risks i had in mind.

I have great trust to you and your team, Herr Jorg! Although my order is only 1 out of thousands watches you ship every year, that means a lot for me. Far here in Indonesia.


----------



## Fikk

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

Only a few days to wait until I receive my 5th "modern" Stowa which should be interesting.

I was hesitating for a TO2 for some days but got another opportunity.
The TO2 looks great but I'm scared it would be too big for my small wrists.


----------



## Tommywine0

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



Fikk said:


> Only a few days to wait until I receive my 5th "modern" Stowa which should be interesting.
> 
> I was hesitating for a TO2 for some days but got another opportunity.
> The TO2 looks great but I'm scared it would be too big for my small wrists.


I've thought about that watch, too. I love looking at pics of it. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Dony Habibie

Dony Habibie said:


> I ordered last week Stowa Antea KS 355, my first Stowa. Had some engraving design confirmed, and anxiously waiting for the next update: departure schedule to Indonesia. Ahead, i got international shipment and customs process (my country customs is pretty sucks). Fedex and DHL branch of my country is notorious (at least in various local forums) for hidden charges, and lacklustre customs assistance. The customer service indicate the shipment will be done this week, + 4 days of delivery + additional days of customs.
> 
> Each day since last week, I waited in anguish, checking this forum till late whether I made the right mistake, what can go wrong, waiting for customer service's email. This is also my first online deal to buy watch above $500. So yeah, it's a mix between anxiety, hope, insecurity, yet at the same time excited. I can assure you, Herr Jorg, this is not a pleasant rollercoaster. Yet I greatly hope, this will be a worthy choice out of all doubt and risks i had in mind.
> 
> I have great trust to you and your team, Herr Jorg! Although my order is only 1 out of thousands watches you ship every year, that means a lot for me. Far here in Indonesia.


...and it's finally here!


----------



## mousekar75

Just ordered the Marine Automatic with the very un-automatic hand wind SW215 movement. This will be my second Stowa. The first is the flieger classic. Beautiful pieces they are!


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: Should we have a &quot;waiting lounge&quot; for those with orders on the way?*

Purchase imminent...just can't decide between the flieger klassik handwind or 1938 Chrono handwind. Different watches and price tags for sure, but for now at least I can only have one. Always wanted a flieger but that 1938 looks gorgeous in black. Not sure how I feel about the bronze hands which is all that's holding me back besides the $$... Plan on wearing with dress shirts to work, or casually with jeans when needed...tough choices!! Can't wait to pull the trigger on my first Stowa


----------



## ol timer

*Re: Should we have a &quot;waiting lounge&quot; for those with orders on the way?*

Just to add some temptation, but perhaps not really helping in your choice 
















I actually find the Chronograph 1938 more versatile in so far as it wears well dressy or casual. Its nickel plated hands can look bronze or even almost silver depending on the lighting conditions

The Flieger Klassik is much more casual, but for clarity of reading the time, it beats the Chronograph hands down (sorry!)


----------



## LikeClockWork

I have a vintage Orator coming in the mail from Ebay.....late 40's/early 50's era watch with nice patina...pretty excited


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: Should we have a &amp;amp;quot;waiting lounge&amp;amp;quot; for those with orders on the way?*



ol timer said:


> Just to add some temptation, but perhaps not really helping in your choice
> View attachment 8663738
> 
> 
> View attachment 8663754
> 
> 
> I actually find the Chronograph 1938 more versatile in so far as it wears well dressy or casual. Its nickel plated hands can look bronze or even almost silver depending on the lighting conditions
> 
> The Flieger Klassik is much more casual, but for clarity of reading the time, it beats the Chronograph hands down (sorry!)


Thanks very much, that does help . Great to see a photo of both watches side by side with the same lighting conditions. Both have their perks and it's tough to choose although I'm leaning to the 1938 right now. I was originally thinking of getting the flieger with date/logo and putting it on a crocodile strap to dress it up for work... but that 1938 would likely do that better and still be a casual wear at other times like you mentioned...

On a side note, I was also thinking of swapping the onion crown for a standard signed crown on the 1938...lol so many options...decisions decisions


----------



## ol timer

*Re: Should we have a &amp;amp;quot;waiting lounge&amp;amp;quot; for those with orders on the way?*

Glad to have been of some help to a fellow Stowa enthusiast 

You are right in that each of these watches has its plus points. The Flieger Klassik is very crisp and straightforward, no nonsense and superbly legible at all times. It has fantastic lume and its application gives real clarity in the dark. Of course the watch is thinner and lighter too, compared to the Chronograph 1938.

The Chrono, despite its size and polished case, can look either dressy or understated too. Even though the case is only 1 mm larger than the 40mm Flieger, the Chrono does appear to be noticeably larger. However, I find it just fits my 6 1/2" wrist and is very comfortable, especially after swapping out the standard padded leather strap for a flatter (in thickness and finish) and parallel width Consul strap. I am not too keen on the contrast stitching of the standard strap too.

When I got my black Chrono (I did covert the Bronze version first, especially as it did not have a date window) I seemed not to have noticed if there was a no date version then, but, as I preferred the black dial for better legibility, I went with the dated version. Now I am used to the date window, and when comparing it to the non-dated version, am not sure if I actually prefer mine anyway 

That you mentioned opting for the standard signed crown is interesting. About the only thing I find a bit of a problem with the Chrono is that pulling out the onion crown can be a bit difficult sometimes. I put it down to having very short /non-existent fingernails, the smooth, polished finish of the crown and thicker case. The same onion crown on the brushed/matte finished Flieger is much easier to use. The edge serrations are sharper and the thinner case makes it very easy to grasp. Anyway, when I ordered my Marine Original in a polished case I opted for the signed crown, in spite of being tempted to have all my three Stowa watches with matching onion crowns! All are hand wind movements though. I love looking at the beautifully finished mechanisms through the display backs 

If I had to choose just one out of these two watches, I think the Chrono would be be the winner - for me it is more versatile. Someone else would probably prefer the Flieger, but personal choice is why we have all these wonderful watches tempting us all the time!

Good luck with your choice. And most of all, enjoy it.


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: Should we have a &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;waiting lounge&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot; for those with orders on the way?*



ol timer said:


> Glad to have been of some help to a fellow Stowa enthusiast
> 
> You are right in that each of these watches has its plus points. The Flieger Klassik is very crisp and straightforward, no nonsense and superbly legible at all times. It has fantastic lume and its application gives real clarity in the dark. Of course the watch is thinner and lighter too, compared to the Chronograph 1938.
> 
> The Chrono, despite its size and polished case, can look either dressy or understated too. Even though the case is only 1 mm larger than the 40mm Flieger, the Chrono does appear to be noticeably larger. However, I find it just fits my 6 1/2" wrist and is very comfortable, especially after swapping out the standard padded leather strap for a flatter (in thickness and finish) and parallel width Consul strap. I am not too keen on the contrast stitching of the standard strap too.
> 
> When I got my black Chrono (I did covert the Bronze version first, especially as it did not have a date window) I seemed not to have noticed if there was a no date version then, but, as I preferred the black dial for better legibility, I went with the dated version. Now I am used to the date window, and when comparing it to the non-dated version, am not sure if I actually prefer mine anyway
> 
> That you mentioned opting for the standard signed crown is interesting. About the only thing I find a bit of a problem with the Chrono is that pulling out the onion crown can be a bit difficult sometimes. I put it down to having very short /non-existent fingernails, the smooth, polished finish of the crown and thicker case. The same onion crown on the brushed/matte finished Flieger is much easier to use. The edge serrations are sharper and the thinner case makes it very easy to grasp. Anyway, when I ordered my Marine Original in a polished case I opted for the signed crown, in spite of being tempted to have all my three Stowa watches with matching onion crowns! All are hand wind movements though. I love looking at the beautifully finished mechanisms through the display backs
> 
> If I had to choose just one out of these two watches, I think the Chrono would be be the winner - for me it is more versatile. Someone else would probably prefer the Flieger, but personal choice is why we have all these wonderful watches tempting us all the time!
> 
> Good luck with your choice. And most of all, enjoy it.


Thank you for taking the time to provide that info, I appreciate it! After more agonizing I finally concluded that I'll likely just end up with both watches one day lol. As much as I always wanted the flieger I just can't shake that 1938 black chrono right now... Decision made, order submitted, 1938 inbound! I also put in a request to change the onion crown on this one. Can't wait! 

Thanks again for the help, I'll post pics once it arrives!


----------



## ol timer

*Re: Should we have a &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;waiting lounge&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot; for those w*

Good choice. But there really is not a wrong choice. As you say, it will not be a surprise to hear that you have a Flieger incoming too, sometime in the future! Hopefully you will not have the Marine Original bug bite you after that as well, like it did me.

After the MO I had started to wonder which next Stowa watch I need to get . . . but I did manage to break away, and realise that other watch brands (to paraphrase the BBC) are available :0

However, I am sure the siren call of Stowa cannot be ignored for long.

I look forward to seeing your Chrono 1938 and your thoughts of it.

The wait begins. Hope it is not too long. Enjoy


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Should we have a &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;waiting lounge&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot; for those w*

ok just paid for MOBLE, now have to wait.


----------



## DummySmacks

*Re: Should we have a &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;waiting lounge&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot; for those w*

I ordered an Antea KS on Monday after going back and forth between the KS and 390. Ultimately, the small seconds and proportional lugs/case won out. It is my second Stowa and the culmination of a few months worth of consolidating. Part of that consolidation included selling my Seatime, which was a difficult decision to make. The craftsmanship paid to the case was superb, so I can only imagine what's in store upon receiving the KS. I've ordered an inexpensive brown lizard strap that I think will make a good pairing, and I'm considering picking up a Milanese bracelet. It'll be my one and only dress watch so versatility is a must. I think the KS can pull it off without a hitch.


----------



## mousekar75

Literally receiving my Marine Auto with the handwind movement tomorrow! 
Will post pics tomorrow.
Can't wait!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75

And here are some pics of the new arrival. Couldn't be any happier. Truly a wonderful time piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Joining again for the Prodiver blue limited ;-)


----------



## sefrcoko

New 1938... Love the watch but unfortunately it stopped working after 2 days! Even when fully wound it doesn't run. Email sent to Stowa and I'm sure they will make it right...but I'll have to wait until they get back from vacation...


----------



## Fikk

Already here for the Prodiver blue limited and now for a surprise watch that should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> Already here for the Prodiver blue limited and now for a surprise watch that should arrive tomorrow.


Any clues?

Add me to the blue Prodiver waiting list.


----------



## Fikk

Yay for the blue prodiver. When are you expecting it? Mine should be ready by end of October.

Any clues? From 2005 (if I'm right), rather small and not really common here.


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: Should we have a &quot;waiting lounge&quot; for those with orders on the way?*



sefrcoko said:


> New 1938... Love the watch but unfortunately it stopped working after 2 days! Even when fully wound it doesn't run. Email sent to Stowa and I'm sure they will make it right...but I'll have to wait until they get back from vacation...


Just to close the loop on this one...

I got in touch with Stowa, shipped to them on their dime, and had the watch back on my wrist within 12 days. Everything thoroughly tested and working great. Very impressed with their service and support...five stars out of five, plus another five stars for good measure


----------



## BoxClever

Just got my FedEx email to say my TO2 will be with me by 6pm tomorrow.... Whoop woop!!


----------



## Fikk

Already out of the lounge for the 2005 one.
Another clue: tritium hands


----------



## robi1138

TO1 shipped today. Not scheduled till Monday delivery


----------



## smille76

In the lounge here for the 1st time.

Stowa Seatime Prodiver with limette dial ordered 2 days ago 

Showed the pic of the watch to my wife before ordering...usually she says something like " This looks like all you other watches" either it is a SKX007 or a higher priced watch. When I showed her the limette Prodiver, she said " wow this looks really nice!"

Ordered 2 minutes later!! 

I did not add the bracelet because even if it is really nice, I'm definitely not a bracelet guy. I have an Isofrane waiting for this one and I asked Barbara to make sure they only gently tighten the lug screws because the stock strap will be removed on arrival and I don't want to mess with over torqued screws!! She replied immediately and a message will be left to the watchmaker responsible for the final QC before it leaves Germany. Great CS!

S.


----------



## jpfwatch

Regrets about selling my Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 no logo no date 2 month ago.
Ordered a new one today, now with a small crown and a strap without rivets.
I like that Stowa allows these small changes for no extra charge.

Delivery is a bit longer because of change of crown. (two weeks)


----------



## DrVenkman

Another one on the blue Prodiver list. My first Stowa as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

Hi,

Just a question for those used to ordering from Stowa.

How long before getting a shipping confirmation after making a purchase?

Just a rough estimate based on your past experiences.

I know this is a small production mostly "made to order" and that's part of the charm so I can wait a bit to get something nice and special!

Cheers,

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a question for those used to ordering from Stowa.
> 
> How long before getting a shipping confirmation after making a purchase?
> 
> Just a rough estimate based on your past experiences.
> 
> I know this is a small production mostly "made to order" and that's part of the charm so I can wait a bit to get something nice and special!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> S.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


There is an estimate on their website.
For popular models, it's about a week now.

The wait for the Prodiver blue limited is longer because it's a limited edition which will start to be delivered in October.


----------



## Fikk

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

Double posting, sorry.
Can be deleted.


----------



## smille76

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



Fikk said:


> There is an estimate on their website.
> For popular models, it's about a week now.
> 
> The wait for the Prodiver blue limited is longer because it's a limited edition which will start to be delivered in October.


Thanks!!


----------



## krisrsolebury

Just ordered my Flieger Klassik Sport...first Stowa...estimated one week delivery...gonna be a long, anxious week...can't wait!


----------



## robi1138

krisrsolebury said:


> Just ordered my Flieger Klassik Sport...first Stowa...estimated one week delivery...gonna be a long, anxious week...can't wait!


When I ordered my FKS it took a couple of weeks before it shipped...but shipping is overnight (unless it's scheduled for a weekend) so once you get the FedEx tracking, you should have it the next day. It's worth the wait though...I still love mine. Maybe yours will ship sooner.


----------



## smille76

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



smille76 said:


> Thanks!!


Well, my Prodiver was shipped two days ago and apparently sent by drones since I got it this afternoon.

I asked them to keep the lug screws loose and they did so, it took 2 seconds to put it on an ISOFrane with no damage or frustrations.

Killer packaging, STOWA book and Swiss knife, great presentation box and the watch itself is stunning.

I had about 70 watches in my possession since 2012 (some nice ones like an Oris Maldives, Seiko Tuna and Shogun and a Longines Hydroconquest).

This one is really top tier and beats them all IMO. The pictures don't capture the quality and finish of the case.

Glad I picked the Limette instead of the black dial; it really pops and adds some fun to a minimalist and angular design.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## krisrsolebury

robi1138 said:


> When I ordered my FKS it took a couple of weeks before it shipped...but shipping is overnight (unless it's scheduled for a weekend) so once you get the FedEx tracking, you should have it the next day. It's worth the wait though...I still love mine. Maybe yours will ship sooner.


Thanks for this - probably best to temper my anticipation a little and not disappoint myself. The email I received said they currently had them in stock ready to ship, so hopefully it's fast, but if it takes a few weeks I think I'll survive. Hopefully it lives up to expectations, because choosing from the many Stowa watches I've wanted for a long time was a difficult choice to say the least, and could be the start of a new addiction...


----------



## evilsync

I ordered a Marine Original Silver - Estimated 1 week on website. It's been a week so far. Can't wait any longer! Haha.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pacreamer1

I posted a wanted ad for a Flieger last week. A gracious member came through and offered to sell his to me! It's arriving tomorrow! I can't wait! I already purchased some different straps for it as well.


----------



## 5imon L

order the Flieger Klassik 40 with logo two weeks ago. 
Still waiting for shipment :/


----------



## robi1138

Just ordered an Antea 41 and Seatime...will take 2-3 weeks, they said.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

It's been almost two weeks for me since the order. I hope it gets shipped this weekend.


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



TheBigBadGRIM said:


> It's been almost two weeks for me since the order. I hope it gets shipped this weekend.





5imon L said:


> order the Flieger Klassik 40 with logo two weeks ago.
> Still waiting for shipment :/


That was about the time it took to ship my flieger a few months back. Once they ship, you'll usually have it within two days. FedEx is fast.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



sefrcoko said:


> That was about the time it took to ship my flieger a few months back. Once they ship, you'll usually have it within two days. FedEx is fast.


Did you pay a tax or any sort of fee upon arrival? If so, how much? I've read that some have.


----------



## ads75

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



TheBigBadGRIM said:


> Did you pay a tax or any sort of fee upon arrival? If so, how much? I've read that some have.


You get a bill from FedEx for the import fee a couple weeks after delivery. I think its normally in the $20-$40 range.


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



TheBigBadGRIM said:


> Did you pay a tax or any sort of fee upon arrival? If so, how much? I've read that some have.


What ads75 said above sounds right for the U.S., based on what I've read from others. I'm in Canada and we get hit much harder on taxes/duties.


----------



## evilsync

5imon L said:


> order the Flieger Klassik 40 with logo two weeks ago.
> Still waiting for shipment :/


Yeah I was disappointed by the customer service. Great watch with what I've received so far, probably wouldn't stop me from getting another.

Firstly the ETA is completely unrealistic, expect x3-5 times their ETA, if get a croc strap, add another few weeks with your package being split (can't send via FedEx).

Secondly, they didn't recognise my PayPal payment that auto went through via their website checkout and instead wanted me to send it to another email account which would have resulted in $100+ loss in currency conversions. This was after me querying after a week and a half... All good after a day or two of emails. But definitely not the smoothest of transactions and a lot of room for improvement.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5imon L

I guess I'll email their CS and check the status of my order. I know my payment went through, but it had passed the estimated delivery date on the website 
Thanks guys for the heads up


----------



## chrykies

Hello, my name is Ray, and I am a new WUS addict. My daily wear is an Omega SMP 2254.50, which has served me well since 2003. Since finding WUS a mere month ago, I have added a Maratac Pilot Large and last weekend ordered a Hamilton Khaki Pilot Mechanical 44mm. I also await delivery of (3) Stowas.

After trading several emails with Barbara, I ordered the three Stowas on 10/31, only to thereafter exchange several further emails with Barbara confirming a few changes and swapping out one watch before finalizing the order and issuing payment on 11/2. Barbara works half-days, but she was very communicative and her daily replies were polite and informative, even on days where her "out of office" indicated that Stowa was short-staffed due to holidays and illness.

Barbara indicated that delivery would occur within one week of payment, even though one of the watches projected 2-week delivery. Seemingly the day following my order, Stowa updated its website to project 2 week delivery for all three watches. With a heavy dose of buyer's remorse, I was planning to email Barbara today to inquire as to status; her ears must have been ringing, as I received this morning (7 days post payment) that FedEx anticipates delivery by noon this Friday, 11/11. If I was not self-employed, I would call in sick.

Soon to be proud owner of:

Marine Original Silver arabic, new logo (old logo not available for silver), polished, onion crown
Chrono 1938 Bronze, old logo, polished (for her)
Flieger Classic Chrono, brushed, onion crown

I will update with photos.


----------



## ads75

evilsync said:


> Yeah I was disappointed by the customer service. Great watch with what I've received so far, probably wouldn't stop me from getting another.
> 
> Firstly the ETA is completely unrealistic, expect x3-5 times their ETA, if get a croc strap, add another few weeks with your package being split (can't send via FedEx).
> 
> Secondly, they didn't recognise my PayPal payment that auto went through via their website checkout and instead wanted me to send it to another email account which would have resulted in $100+ loss in currency conversions. This was after me querying after a week and a half... All good after a day or two of emails. But definitely not the smoothest of transactions and a lot of room for improvement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So far I have gotten 4 watches from Stowa, with one on order. ETAs have all been pretty close. I have a special edition blue Provider on order, hoping to get it soon. The only one that came late was a Flieger, and that was due to a fire at the ETA factory (hardly Stowas fault), and Stowa informed me and met the "new" delivery date.

As far as the croc straps, thats not a Stowa issue if you are trying to get them into the US. Thats a US customs issue, with the exotic straps. When I got the blue Marine Original, they sent it with a regular strap, because they knew it would take several weeks for the croc strap to clear customs.


----------



## sefrcoko

ads75 said:


> As far as the croc straps, thats not a Stowa issue if you are trying to get them into the US. Thats a US customs issue, with the exotic straps. When I got the blue Marine Original, they sent it with a regular strap, because they knew it would take several weeks for the croc strap to clear customs.


Agreed that it is a US customs issue. I'm in Canada and Stowa was able to send my croc strap along with the 1938 I ordered, all through fedex. I did have to clear it through our customs office by signing an extra form, but there was no added delay or separate shipment for me.


----------



## Vig2000

ads75 said:


> So far I have gotten 4 watches from Stowa, with one on order. ETAs have all been pretty close. I have a special edition blue Provider on order, hoping to get it soon. The only one that came late was a Flieger, and that was due to a fire at the ETA factory (hardly Stowas fault), and Stowa informed me and met the "new" delivery date.
> 
> As far as the croc straps, thats not a Stowa issue if you are trying to get them into the US. Thats a US customs issue, with the exotic straps. When I got the blue Marine Original, they sent it with a regular strap, because they knew it would take several weeks for the croc strap to clear customs.





sefrcoko said:


> Agreed that it is a US customs issue. I'm in Canada and Stowa was able to send my croc strap along with the 1938 I ordered, all through fedex. I did have to clear it through our customs office by signing an extra form, but there was no added delay or separate shipment for me.


Just a slight correction: The croc strap being shipped separately is technically not a U.S. Customs issue, but falls under the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora (CITES). It's the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service (and not U.S. Customs) that regulates the importation of endangered species, such as alligator skin and crocodile leather.


----------



## sefrcoko

Vig2000 said:


> Just a slight correction: The croc strap being shipped separately is technically not a U.S. Customs issue, but falls under the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora (CITES). It's the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service (and not U.S. Customs) that regulates the importation of endangered species, such as alligator skin and crocodile leather.


Ah that explains why it seems to be an issue in the U.S. but not Canada, because that part of the international convention is handled by a separate agency there, whereas it all gets handled by our customs officials here. Thanks for clarifying, I learn something every day


----------



## 5imon L

Just got an email from STOWA saying my watch is scheduled to delivery by end of next week. Considering my payment went through on the 25th, that takes longer than I expected. Seeing the photos of the new prodiver makes me want to place another order lol


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

5imon L said:


> Just got an email from STOWA saying my watch is scheduled to delivery by end of next week. Considering my payment went through on the 25th, that takes longer than I expected. Seeing the photos of the new prodiver makes me want to place another order lol


Hey, I also paid for my Stowa on the 25th and received the same e-mail response yesterday. End of next week.
Hey, I'm also from Brooklyn.
Hey, who are you?? I'm scared.


----------



## chrykies

Yesterday afternoon, I received from FedEx and returned the Customs form. FedEx cleared and delivered a day early. The Chrono 1938 Bronze, at 41mm, "graciously" fills up my wife's 6.25" wrist, whereas it seems small on my 7.5" wrist. The strap is on the second hole and barely grabs the second keeper. If someone is interested in either or both the MO and the Flieger Chrono, please drop me a PM; otherwise, I may returning them to Stowa in favor of a Flieger Classic Sport (43mm) or a Flieger TESTAF T01 (45mm) (or both). For scale, a Maratac Pilot (Large) sits beside the Flieger. Thoughts on proportions on my 7.5" wrist?

Like others have noted, the MO Silver is simply an elegant watch to behold, but it is next to impossible to capture the beauty of the blued hands. The Chrono 1938 in Bronze has such depth to the dial and the numerals that it should be in a class of its own.

Flieger is brushed/matte with onion crown on a brown strap with white stitching. MO Silver is polished with polished onion crown on a black strap with white stitching. Chrono 1938 Bronze has a polished logo crown and "old" logo on a brown strap with creme stitching.

View attachment 610_2067.jpg
View attachment 610_2075.jpg
View attachment 610_2068.jpg
View attachment 610_2049.jpg
View attachment 610_2018.jpg
View attachment 610_1984.jpg
View attachment 610_1987.jpg
View attachment 610_2000.jpg
View attachment 610_2002.jpg


----------



## chrykies

More photos. Exhibition on the MO handwinding is stunning.
View attachment 610_2010.jpg
View attachment 610_2051.jpg
View attachment 610_2029.jpg
View attachment 610_2015.jpg
View attachment 610_2017.jpg
View attachment 610_1974.jpg


----------



## 5imon L

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> Hey, I also paid for my Stowa on the 25th and received the same e-mail response yesterday. End of next week.
> Hey, I'm also from Brooklyn.
> Hey, who are you?? I'm scared.


Wow that's crazy, please don't tell me you ordered a flieger


----------



## chrykies

Finally, a worthy pic of the blued hands and 925 Silver dial on the MO. . .


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

5imon L said:


> Wow that's crazy, please don't tell me you ordered a flieger


Type-B with manual Stars & Stripes movement.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

still waiting on a black partitio with stars and strips movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

So, confirmed today, one black-dial Marine Original with a certain engraving on the unitas wheel coming my way, hopefully soon. (2 weeks, if the website waiting times are accurate... I hope it's not 4 weeks total though - 2 for engraving, 2 for watch).


----------



## Fikk

Received an email from FedEx today. Delivery planned for tomorrow


----------



## robi1138

Fikk said:


> Received an email from FedEx today. Delivery planned for tomorrow


What did you order, Fikk?

Mine is supposed to ship next week sometime.


----------



## Fikk

The blue Prodiver, arrived on time


----------



## turtl631

I finally ordered the Flieger I've been lusting after: logo, no date, brown strap. The stars & stripes engraving put me over the edge. I really wanted a hand cranker, and I like the idea of having a bit of patriotism tucked away in a watch that was created for the Luftwaffe. I visited the Stowa museum/workshop this summer while on vacation in Germany and this purchase has been a few years in the making. I considered a cheap Flieger to whet my appetite but decided to hold out for what I really wanted. Quite excited!


----------



## 5imon L

Has anyone who ordered the stars and stripes movement got shipping notification yet?


----------



## larryinlc

5imon L said:


> Has anyone who ordered the stars and stripes movement got shipping notification yet?


Nope. Ordered mine October 22nd and am still waiting. Oh, it is the Partitio Klassik black


----------



## 5imon L

larryinlc said:


> Nope. Ordered mine October 22nd and am still waiting. Oh, it is the Partitio Klassik black


Damn you have been waiting for almost a month. Hopefully STOWA will start shipping out those SS movement model once they are done with the blue prodiver


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

5imon L said:


> Damn you have been waiting for almost a month. Hopefully STOWA will start shipping out those SS movement model once they are done with the blue prodiver


You think that's bad... I ordered the day before and haven't gotten it yet either...........PLUS I ordered a custom Damasko back in August and I'm still waiting on that one. At least once a day I say to myself, "Where are my damn German watches? I'll take any watch right now. Anything!" o|


----------



## wkw

5imon L said:


> Has anyone who ordered the stars and stripes movement got shipping notification yet?


I placed an order on oct 20 and I'm still waiting......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam

Placed an order for antea KS from their special exhibition watches sale.

2-3 week wait for it to be shipped. I guess they are still at the exhibition?


----------



## taurnilf

Placed (and payed just now) an order for a Flieger Klassik, no date, no logo, no rivets. After how many years of admiring the watch, I'm finally getting one.


----------



## Furball

I ordered a deployant buckle 3 weeks ago and it's cleared customs in NYC. Getting stoked to switch out these perlons for my leather straps!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

got my delivery confirmation today, estimated to be delivered Monday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5imon L

Got delivery notification today as well! Expected delivery Monday but i will be out of town lol.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Same for me 5imon, Monday. I can't be home waiting for FedEx at 9:00am unfortunately so I rerouted the delivery to a FedEx pick-up center. From work I'll just pass by and pick it up. I suggest you do the same. I don't know if anyone else can receive or if payment is required on delivery.


----------



## mountbatten

My 40mm Flieger no logo will arrive soon... Can't wait.


----------



## robi1138

Got my Antea and Seatime yesterday...will post pics soon...love them, btw.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Hmm. 2 weeks since placing the order, so far still waiting. Guess adding the engraving request added to the overall time. (and tbh they did say, 2-3 weeks estimate).


----------



## jpfwatch

Ordered the black partitio with steel caseback last week.
Got a message from Stowa that they receive the next shipment of 2801 movements within the next 4 months.
So got the automatic because I cannot wait that long.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Unfortunately for me, FedEx delayed my package by a day. I am not a FedEx fan right now. Ughhh....


----------



## gatster

Order placed Friday for my Fleiger, paid today (great service from Sandra). Assured it should be here next week as I'm off on business and want to take it as my 'one watch'. Can't wait now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taurnilf

taurnilf said:


> Placed (and payed just now) an order for a Flieger Klassik, no date, no logo, no rivets. After how many years of admiring the watch, I'm finally getting one.


Received email notification from FedEx Nov28. That was fast!

ETA: Nov30.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

got mine today, christmas present for the wifey but i did take a peek and it's a stunning piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

govdubspeedgo said:


> got mine today, christmas present for the wifey but i did take a peek and it's a stunning piece


My wife loves my Antea KS but the lugs hang over her wrist. She REALLY wants the pink b2b, but what can you do? I sure wish they made a smaller version for her.
Got my butterfly buckle today. It's pretty cool! Now the part I dread... changing the strap without scratching anything, or impaling myself.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

popped some pics of the wife's christmas gift before wrapping 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC

This thread has made me feel a lot better !!! I am impatient but I'm in good company here. Guess we all have to wait a bit. Ordered a TO2 Sport with the sale going on. I've got another couple of weeks and I'm already checking my mail for fedex updates. The Agony. The Horror !!!


----------



## frankcastle914

Hi everyone. My first post here. Awaiting my first Stowa, an Antea KS41. Hopefully will be able to share a pic soon. It will be my first "real" watch and I'm very excited. I'll enjoy the waiting lounge until then. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

Sent an email to Stowa today, got a response saying that the MO will be shipped next week. So it's going to be, in total, about 3.5 - 4 weeks of waiting. NNngh that's a rather long time, all in all... Was hoping for more like 2 initially.


----------



## BDIC

X2-Elijah said:


> Sent an email to Stowa today, got a response saying that the MO will be shipped next week. So it's going to be, in total, about 3.5 - 4 weeks of waiting. NNngh that's a rather long time, all in all... Was hoping for more like 2 initially.


 I'm in the same boat. I emailed and I got a response saying "in the next two weeks". I ordered almost a week ago at this point. Highly disappointing. Considering the total lead time, it potentially won't be here till after XMAS. . I could be looking at more than 4 weeks considering that during the XMAS season, half of the packages are late (Fedex, UPS, whatever) due to holiday closings and the sheer volume of packages being shipped. Not really happy right now.


----------



## taurnilf

Sorry to hear that guys. It's Christmas season after all, delays are inevitable.

But it's worth it  I'm now looking to get the Ikarus next


----------



## X2-Elijah

So, according to previous email, this week Stowa should dispatch the MO to me (4th week at the smallest count). Let's hope they didn't mean "friday"...


----------



## hidden830726

Reporting in. On a contrary, i asked Stowa to hold my delivery.


----------



## X2-Elijah

X2-Elijah said:


> So, according to previous email, this week Stowa should dispatch the MO to me (4th week at the smallest count). Let's hope they didn't mean "friday"...


Well, it's late thursday afternoon, still no word. Guess "next week" really did mean "friday" >.>
I wonder if there won't be yet more delays... siiiigh. Still not regretting my choice (stowa mo instead of nomos club), but the 4-week (and counting) waiting time has been a definite downside / frustration. Now we're deep into the "expect mail delivery problems due to christmas" period, too, which I initially thought would be avoided wth a very safe margin.

Friday Evening Update: Oh come on, this is ridiculous now >.<


----------



## BDIC

BDIC said:


> I'm in the same boat. I emailed and I got a response saying "in the next two weeks". I ordered almost a week ago at this point. Highly disappointing. Considering the total lead time, it potentially won't be here till after XMAS. . I could be looking at more than 4 weeks considering that during the XMAS season, half of the packages are late (Fedex, UPS, whatever) due to holiday closings and the sheer volume of packages being shipped. Not really happy right now.


Supposedly mine is in transit. Still in Germany as of right now bit is supposed to be here by Monday late morning. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC

So Stoked my TO2 Landed !!!!


----------



## X2-Elijah

6th week, tuesday: still no shipping notification. Last I asked (friday evening-ish), a delay due to company illness, and a pushed shiping to this week.

Well, this week ends in christmas. Unless Stowa magically ships it out early tomorrow with express courier, the MO won't get here until christmas, or realistically, until after new year's.

Suffice to say, I'm rather ticked off by now. Considering how I paid for the watch in *NOVEMBER 12th,* and am still waiting, with all signs so far indicating I'm unlikely to get it until early-mid january. Thing being, I don't know whether to trust last week's "next week" statement, considering how 2 weeks ago I also got told "next week", and I'm seeing people who bought their watches well after nov.12 already getting them.

I mean.. I signed up for 1-2 weeks of waiting time, as the webstore said. Maybe 3 weeks, sure. We're into week 6 now.

I don't really want to cancel or anything - after all, I still want the watch, I chose it for a reason - but I don't really see that there's anything I can do to speed this up. (realistically - there isn't, I know. But, still.. 6 weeks!!! Had I chosen Nomos instead, I'd have had a Club for a solid month by now...)


----------



## BDIC

X2-Elijah said:


> 6th week, tuesday: still no shipping notification. Last I asked (friday evening-ish), a delay due to company illness, and a pushed shiping to this week........


What I can tell you at least is they ship overnight or next day business. They shipped mine out on Friday and it was in my hands Monday by lunchtime. At least that's a plus. Maybe that will help a bit. The wait always sucks.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove

Waiting on a LE blue Prodiver. It will be my third go round with the Prodiver, but the first in titanium. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Well, thankfully it's on its way now. Got contacted on wednesday, asking if I'd prefer the watch to be dispatched on friday 23rd or after the holidays. (Ofc, my answer - friday  ).

So, that's finally moving ahead, looking forward to receiving the watch. Will make for a very nice self-given holiday present. (If the eta is right, it'll get here before 2017; fedex normally is pretty good about sticking to their deadlines here, as is dhl express. UPS, on the other hand, is beyond awful - glad Stowa didn't use ups).









I also realized, sometime during these last few days, that the leaf-handed Marine Originals can have the rhodium hands polished (like on this year's MO Blue LE, or the MO black roman), or matte (like in the pic for MO black arabic). 








And text says that it's a selectable choice ("polished or matt finish, rhodium coated"). Which I had not mentioned in any emails - so now I wonder, which type will it be?  (I'm absolutely ok with either one, so this will be a nice, if unanticipated, uncertainty). The important configs - onion crown, brushed case finish, movement wheel engraving - have been specified and (afaik) done.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Okay, it's here. Hands are brushed (love 'em), everything is exactly as I hoped. The stowa logo on the dial and movement is the older style, with the curved "S" - not a bad thing by any means, though I also wouldn't have minded the new logo. Will post detailed photos later... (Edit: photos here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/pre-ny-arrival-stowa-marine-original-~custom-also-sotc-3884578.html )

They included a bonus victorinox knife, I guess as a compensation for the longer-that expected waiting time. Either way, I'm glad its here and I'm glad I chose this instead of a Club.


----------



## wkw

X2-Elijah said:


> Okay, it's here. Hands are brushed (love 'em), everything is exactly as I hoped. The stowa logo on the dial and movement is the older style, with the curved "S" - not a bad thing by any means, though I also wouldn't have minded the new logo. Will post detailed photos later...
> 
> They included a bonus victorinox knife, I guess as a comprnsation for the longer-that expected waiting time. Either way, I'm glad its here and I'm glad I chose this instead of a Club.


Congratulations to the new MO. Please post pics if possible. I really like the black dial version with brush case as well. It'd be interesting to check out the brushes hands too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

bumping this thread since i just ordered a flieger chrono handwind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914

I'm awaiting a Prodiver Blue LE. Ordered during the Christmas break and can't wait!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

My Seatime stuck at custom waiting info from stowa. Hopefully fedex can sort it out.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ToXic

Ordered a b dial Flieger last Monday. I'm really hoping it ships soon, as I sold my other Flieger and have withdrawals haha


----------



## govdubspeedgo

govdubspeedgo said:


> bumping this thread since i just ordered a flieger chrono handwind
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got my update, watch should ship end of next week. At first I was worried I ordered too early as the 90th anniversary stuff was not announced yet. But after looking at the options I very happy I went with the standard chrono fliger, the "vintage lume look" just doesn't do it for me. This should will compliment my MO nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Got shipping notification for my flieger chrono, should have it Thursday. Can't Wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantallbecowboys

govdubspeedgo said:


> Got shipping notification for my flieger chrono, should have it Thursday. Can't Wait!


Congrats!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

she has landed, just in time for flieger friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914

Got my Prodiver LE tonight. At least I have it in time for Titanium Tuesday! Still waiting the bracelet, but still happy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeliascent

I've just ordered a Stowa Antea KS!!!

After graduating university with honors and then working in my field for a year, I decided to reward myself with the watch that I have coveted since sophomore year of high school. 

My parents offered to buy it for me as a gift. However, I respectfully declined, because it would diminish the significance of that watch if I did not purchase it myself. 

The customer services representatives at Stowa have been really helpful. Can't wait for it to come!


----------



## Aeliascent

Update: I justbgot the FedEx shipping confirmation. It's scheduled to arrive on my birthday! &#55357;&#56834; What a coincidence! was it meant to be?


----------



## Aeliascent

Update: I justbgot the FedEx shipping confirmation. It's scheduled to arrive on my birthday! 😂 What a coincidence! was it meant to be?


----------



## Aeliascent

Sorry for the double post. My phone is glitching.


----------



## hidden830726

Grats on your stowa. Do share with us once u received it. Also u may need to call down, very often it will not be your last stowa

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeliascent

hidden830726 said:


> Grats on your stowa. Do share with us once u received it. Also u may need to call down, very often it will not be your last stowa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Waiting for my Antea KS. This will be my first Stowa.


----------



## Zinzan

When I ordered my first Stowa a couple years ago, I was prepared for it to take 8-12 weeks or so. Was pleasantly surprised it only took about 3. 

But I think I would have actually been a little disappointed if it had been a much quicker turnaround. The waiting lounge was a fun part of the purchase.


----------



## FleebJuice

My 36mm handwind LE won't ship until June -- the wait is making me crazy.

I've emailed Heike about potentially switching to a 40mm klassik serial with a handwind movement but I'm struggling to make a decision. The 36 might be perfect for my small wrist but the 40mm seems a little more true to the heritage...


----------



## robhaa

Waiting for my Marine Blue LE and my hand-wound 36 Flieger... Really liking what I'm seeing in the Insta posts by Jorg so far.


----------



## mr_raider

Partitio white handwind with brown leather strap. The perfect summer watch, if it gets here before summer?

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

jam karet said:


> Waiting for my Antea KS. This will be my first Stowa.


UPDATE: Received my FedEx tracking number this morning


----------



## pirelli7467

Just ordered the 43mm limited flieger chronograph. Won't ship until late June it says. Anyone else contemplating one of them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyrock

I was on the waiting list for the 40mm LE Flieger no logo handwound, but just sent over my details. Now the waiting game.


----------



## jam karet

So this beauty arrived late last Friday. I have to say she's 1000X better in person compared to photos. Thanks Jorg! |>

Btw, I have a few questions regarding the movement. The watch arrived completely unwound so I wounded it about 15 rotations before I started feeling resistance. This was around 11AM Saturday morning. When I went to check the watch the next morning (Sunday) at around 10AM I noticed the watch had completely stopped. I thought the 7001 had a ~ 42 hr reserve? Did I not wind it long enough? Also I noticed when wounding the crown that as resistance increased the crown would slightly unwind after each turn. Is that normal?


----------



## Zinzan

Yep, some amount of reverse spin is normal. And if you're only winding it 15 rotations after it's completely unwound, then that's not enough to fully wind it. I believe it will take about 21-23 FULL crown rotations (look at the logo on the crown, and make sure it makes a complete rotation, including the slight back spin, then repeat approximately 22x).

Congratulations!


----------



## jam karet

Zinzan said:


> Yep, some amount of reverse spin is normal. And if you're only winding it 15 rotations after it's completely unwound, then that's not enough to fully wind it. I believe it will take about 21-23 FULL crown rotations (look at the logo on the crown, and make sure it makes a complete rotation, including the slight back spin, then repeat approximately 22x).
> 
> Congratulations!


Thanks! I tried replying to your PM but for some reason had technical difficulties. Anyhow thanks for the link and your suggestions about the power reserve.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Enjoying my Flieger while I anxiously await the arrival of my Marine Auto (which I can't even wear until my wedding in July!)


----------



## B....

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Enjoying my Flieger while I anxiously await the arrival of my Marine Auto (which I can't even wear until my wedding in July!)


Congrats on your upcoming marriage. Great wedding watch. What strap will you choose for that occasion?
B.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

B.... said:


> Congrats on your upcoming marriage. Great wedding watch. What strap will you choose for that occasion?
> B.


Thanks!

Not really sure yet. I was going to give the OEM dark brown hand-stitched strap a try first. If it's not up to par, I was thinking about either a Nomos cordovan or a B&R dark brown strap. I need something dressy (obviously), but I'm not a huge fan of the gator/croc strap look.

Any advice?


----------



## B....

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Not really sure yet. I was going to give the OEM dark brown hand-stitched strap a try first. If it's not up to par, I was thinking about either a Nomos cordovan or a B&R dark brown strap. I need something dressy (obviously), but I'm not a huge fan of the gator/croc strap look.
> 
> Any advice?


I agree with no croc. But this is a highly personal choice. I like cordovan also. Very tasteful & "regal". If you are willing to spend a bit for hand stitch, I could recommend "Toshi" brown or burgundy shell cordovan. Both are quite dark but with the grey thread it LOOKS! Other threads also available to compliment any colours on the dial or whatever you'd prefer to accent. Just go see what he offers re. other leathers ("chestnut" may work nicely) & buckles (thumbnail polished for your polished case would suit I think). You'd best also check with him for timely delivery date. All the best to you.
B.


----------



## Fikk

I should receive another Stowa in the coming weeks.
A LE from a few years ago that I never had the opportunity to get before.


----------



## CHJ001

I received my Flieger Klassic 40 in Connecticut only 18 days after the order went in and only 11 days after I gave the OK on the engraving of the rotor.


----------



## GuyIncognito

Probably not the correct place to ask this but I'll give it a go anyway. If I was to order a standard Flieger Klassik 40 Baumuster B (handwinding) what's the chance I'll get it before Dec 19th in the UK? I'll be away from home after then.


----------



## Fikk

The best would be to send an email or even call them on Monday to know if it's possible.


----------



## SJR3

Ordered my Flieger October 31. Received November 24 (in U.S.).

But no one here can tell you exactly when you'd receive yours. Contact Stowa.


----------



## Fikk

I couldn't find the handwound version but on the page of the automatic it's written "delivery before Christmas" so I guess there is a chance


----------



## WatchFrog

Fikk said:


> I couldn't find the handwound version but on the page of the automatic it's written "delivery before Christmas" so I guess there is a chance


I ordered the 40mm no-date no-logo 2804 B-Uhr on Saturday 25th November and I have just heard that it should come on Tuesday (5th December)! Maybe they have stocked up for Christmas!?

p.s. I should add that I am in the UK which will no doubt have some bearing on delivery times.

p.p.s. Now scheduled for today (Monday 4th).

p.p.p.s. Now arrived safely (Monday 4th, 14.20 British Time) and on my wrist for this week at least! It arrived with three rather un-classy looking chocolate medallions in a VERY cheap looking cardboard pouch - I know they were thrown in gratis, but, frankly, they cheapened the whole feel of getting the watch and I would have much preferred not to receive them. Bad mistake, Stowa!!


----------



## marineblf

Stowa doesn't seem to have such a looooong wait time anymore. I remember my first Marine Auto back in 2015 took me like 2-3 months before I could get mine. 

When I got my partitio this year, it took a week.


----------



## jimmytamp

I ordered my Flieger Klassik 6498 LE 90th Anniversary on Nov-9th, it's delivered to me on Dec-4th here in Abu Dhabi.

Cheers....


----------



## Nero727

I missed my no logo/no date Flieger too much, had to order another.


----------



## brainless

Congrats on a wise decision.
You're not the first one to do so,


Volker ;-)


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

.


----------



## jimmytamp

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> She's on her way to me... I'm soooooooo excited...
> 
> She'll arrive any day now...
> 
> Even though I can't wait... I've got to say... The excitement of waiting is such an awesome feeling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


And this subforum is dedicated for Stowa watches, isn't it?


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

jimmytamp said:


> And this subforum is dedicated for Stowa watches, isn't it?


Yep apologies... My bad 

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## jimmytamp

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Yep apologies... My bad
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


No worries, I suffered the same kind of excitment recently....lols

Enjoy your Rolex....

Cheers


----------



## Superfishy

Waiting for an Antea KS bought during the Xmas sale. Joined the forum to find a watch for my wife but added a watch for myself. Already ordered a couple of straps...WUS is dangerous.


----------



## jimmytamp

Superfishy said:


> ...WUS is dangerous...


Totally agree....lols


----------



## hidden830726

Waiting for a flieger. Anxious. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

hidden830726 said:


> Waiting for a flieger. Anxious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Which one?


----------



## hidden830726

Fikk said:


> Which one?


Flieger Black Forest SS 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fire_lantern

Not sure if this counts since I'm waiting for a used Stowa off f29, but man, it feels just like the time I ordered directly from Stowa - the anticipation is killing me! And, of course I have the dreaded UPS "exception" status at the border so who knows how long it'll be held up. Can't wait to get it on my wrist though - Stowa Prodiver LE blue on bracelet!


----------



## fire_lantern

It's here, and it's beautiful!


----------



## kentjb

Ordered a flieger a week ago, ETA end of January. Hopefully it'll come next week


----------



## mitchjrj

Flieger Klassik 40 somewhere en route from Germany. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JL Pettimore

I ordered a Klassik 40 no logo with the hand wind movement. This will be my first mechanical watch. I’m already looking at different straps to put on it. :think:


----------



## mr_raider

JL Pettimore said:


> I ordered a Klassik 40 no logo with the hand wind movement. This will be my first mechanical watch. I'm already looking at different straps to put on it. :think:


I have the stowa flieger strap and it's beautiful and comfortable. I ordered one for my Seiko I like it so much.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JL Pettimore

mr_raider said:


> I have the stowa flieger strap and it's beautiful and comfortable. I ordered one for my Seiko I like it so much.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


The stock strap does look pretty good but I don't like the rivets at all. If they would offer that same strap without the rivets, I'd probably use it.


----------



## njhinde

Just ordered a Prodiver Limette with the bracelet. I've been thinking about decent Diver for a while, and kept coming back to this one, so very happy to have made the decision. I will actually scuba dive with this, and have a couple of decent trips planned already (Red Sea in May, Spain in July), plus a bunch of lake dives in Germany dotted around. I'm particularly interested to see how the Limette dial looks at various depths, and I'll post photos once available


----------



## JL Pettimore

Got my tracking link today. Klassik 40 inbound! Scheduled for Friday delivery. :-!

What is the required post total before I can post pics?


----------



## kentjb

JL Pettimore said:


> Got my tracking link today. Klassik 40 inbound! Scheduled for Friday delivery. :-!
> 
> What is the required post total before I can post pics?


Mine is scheduled for Friday delivery as well after being delayed for 2 weeks. Also I don't think there's a requirement to post pictures.


----------



## hidden830726

Received tracking today. Incoming..... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Received my watch today. Out from the lounge









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## P. Ortiz

Is there room in the lounge for one more? If so, let me just sidle-up to the bar and order a scotch on the rocks as I join you. I just placed an order for a hand-wind Partitio in black with the solid case back. Thank the red second-hand version for catching my attention, but it's the classic look I actually ended-up purchasing. Since laying eyes on this watch for the first time, I haven't stopped thinking about it, so I finally ordered one. This Partitio has managed to completely steal my attention from the Tudor Black Bay 36 I was considering. I will report when it arrives.


----------



## MikeYankee

JL Pettimore said:


> Got my tracking link today. Klassik 40 inbound! Scheduled for Friday delivery. :-!
> 
> What is the required post total before I can post pics?


Got any pics??

Waiting for my logo/date 40mm handwinding flieger to arrive as it sails through the air aboard a Fedex plane.

Got a Fedex call for an over the phone credit card payment for 230 AUD for GST/import duties this morning. Watch hadn't even left Cologne at that point yet.

In better news my watch shipped literally 2 days after ordering. Seems unusually quick but hey I'm not complaining!


----------



## SJR3

MikeYankee said:


> Got a Fedex call for an over the phone credit card payment for 230 AUD for GST/import duties this morning. Watch hadn't even left Cologne at that point yet.


Ouch. That seems rather steep. Was this a total surprise or did you know about what the duties would be before ordering?

In the U.S. it's about a $16 FedEx bill that arrives a couple week after the watch..


----------



## MikeYankee

SJR3 said:


> Ouch. That seems rather steep. Was this a total surprise or did you know about what the duties would be before ordering?
> 
> In the U.S. it's about a $16 FedEx bill that arrives a couple week after the watch..


Well when you import stuff into Australia legitimately, and it's over $1000 AUD, unfortunately you get hit with 10% GST and some items (I really wouldn't know what) a 5% import tax. Then fedex slaps on another processing fee and voila 230 bucks 

I knew I'd probably have to pay at least 10% GST. I doubt Stowa would ever claim the cost of goods to be less than its actual worth just for customs purposes. The extra 80 or so AUD was a bit unexpected but hey it seems legit.


----------



## HamnJam

Grats to all those with incoming! I just got my notice for my left handed *Flieger *coming in. Was hoping to snag one used but doubt that those come up often for sale.

As Australia, importing watches into Canada also gets slapped with taxes as well. Works out to be about 17% prior to "processing" fees from Fedex or other couriers.


----------



## P. Ortiz

Well guys; it's been a nice stay, but I guess it's time to move-on and clear a seat for someone new here in the lounge. My black Partitio arrived this morning. It was just twelve days from the time I placed the order to its arrival at my door. I'll be posting my initial impressions in a separate thread once I've had a chance to look it over more closely. Cheers.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

looks good, was hoping it was the one with the red seconds hand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P. Ortiz

govdubspeedgo said:


> looks good, was hoping it was the one with the red seconds hand


Funny thing: I have a Marine Original so have been on the Stowa website quite often. However, in spite of that, I never really gave much attention to the Partitio until I happened to see a red second-hand Partitio in a random picture on the net. Although I ended-up purchasing the more classic black dial, I thank the red second-hand model for leading me to it.


----------



## jpfwatch

I pre-ordered the Pre-series of the Flieger Verus:








The watch is expected in may.


----------



## P. Ortiz

That's a real eye-catcher in all black and bold white. I guess you'll be in the lounge for awhile.


----------



## redhed18

*Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



jpfwatch said:


> I pre-ordered the Pre-series of the Flieger Verus


Ditto! Which crown did you go for?

Stowa emailed me with a choice, onion (now the default on the store) or the standard Stowa crown. I didn't mind the look of the standard crown (although I dislike the engraved Stowa modern logo... give me an old style "S" on it and we'll talk) so I went ...Onion! Haha there's no emoji for that is there ????

I guess it depends if you want to play it up like a modern watch or a vintage one. The dial can go either way to my eyes. The casual font/paint made me think of a vintage cockpit clock before manufacturing was surgically razor perfect.

The Onion:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zsolt Arkossy

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*

Dear All!

I am a newbie to the forum (my first post! though I was reading everything available until now), and actually I am a brand new to watches as well. I have so far only one watch I wore for over 20 years, an Orient Chronograph, with original Seiko movement (I always have the Seiko repairmen servicing). I really like the watch, but I decided a year ago that I want something newer and more special. I played for a year by "virtually buying" watches, and within this time period I realised what I truly want and what intrests me - without spending a dime  Hence I ended up with Stowa.

So after a ton of thinking time and watching all youtube videos, reading all articles, I decided to go with a Stowa Klassik Flieger 40mm Baumuster B-Uhr with Black Old Style strap and engraved Fl 23883 engraving code on the side. For me this is the essential modern Flieger watch with traditional heritage. I placed my order last week, and hopefully tomorrow I will receive the watch. I will keep you posted!


----------



## Zsolt Arkossy

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



Zsolt Arkossy said:


> Dear All!
> 
> I am a newbie to the forum (my first post! though I was reading everything available until now), and actually I am a brand new to watches as well. I have so far only one watch I wore for over 20 years, an Orient Chronograph, with original Seiko movement (I always have the Seiko repairmen servicing). I really like the watch, but I decided a year ago that I want something newer and more special. I played for a year by "virtually buying" watches, and within this time period I realised what I truly want and what intrests me - without spending a dime  Hence I ended up with Stowa.
> 
> So after a ton of thinking time and watching all youtube videos, reading all articles, I decided to go with a Stowa Klassik Flieger 40mm Baumuster B-Uhr with Black Old Style strap and engraved Fl 23883 engraving code on the side. For me this is the essential modern Flieger watch with traditional heritage. I placed my order last week, and hopefully tomorrow I will receive the watch. I will keep you posted!


Mission accomplished, the watch has arrived!
What an amazing experience to have it on my wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

*Re: Should we have a "waiting lounge" for those with orders on the way?*



redhed18 said:


> Ditto! Which crown did you go for?


I went for the standard Stowa crown.


----------



## Opettaja

So after a lot of research and looking at all the flieger alternatives for the past few months, I kept coming back to Stowa, and finally pulled the trigger on the Flieger Klassik Baumuster B in 40mm handwinding. I only recently got myself the Longines Legend Diver and have to say that it has the same look as a flieger, maybe that is also why I was drawn to it. Anyway, I placed the order on Friday morning, by the afternoon my watch had already shipped and will arrive on Monday. Talk about a fast turnaround!


----------



## Opettaja

Opettaja said:


> So after a lot of research and looking at all the flieger alternatives for the past few months, I kept coming back to Stowa, and finally pulled the trigger on the Flieger Klassik Baumuster B in 40mm handwinding. I only recently got myself the Longines Legend Diver and have to say that it has the same look as a flieger, maybe that is also why I was drawn to it. Anyway, I placed the order on Friday morning, by the afternoon my watch had already shipped and will arrive on Monday. Talk about a fast turnaround!


and here it is, finally a member of the Flieger club 😎


----------



## Zsolt Arkossy

Opettaja said:


> and here it is, finally a member of the Flieger club 😎


Congratulations! Same as mine (though with black strap)! Good choice!


----------



## mrs_LA

After some reconnaissance for a great gift for my husband, I finally decided to pull the trigger on a Stowa Klassik Flieger 40. I was debating on having it engraved but decided against it. 

To those of us in the US, the website says delivery should be about 2 weeks. On average how long has it been - is it accurate to that time frame? And should I only expect $16 from FedEx or can we say no to that at all?


----------



## gfabbri

Count me in as a member of the waiting club - my FKS order has been placed (website said 2 weeks when I ordered) - but it’s been radio silence from Stowa ever since the order acknowledgement 10 days ago. 

Patience has never been easy for me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs_LA

gfabbri said:


> Count me in as a member of the waiting club - my FKS order has been placed (website said 2 weeks when I ordered) - but it's been radio silence from Stowa ever since the order acknowledgement 10 days ago.
> 
> Patience has never been easy for me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interestingly enough my order came 2 days after! Very impressed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

